# The Official League of Legends Thread



## Tazmo (Nov 15, 2013)

This is a continuation thread, the old thread is *Here*

This is a continuation thread, the old thread is *Here*

Fix the fucking skins Tazmo you sorry excuse for afterbirth


----------



## Chausie (Nov 15, 2013)

ye i'm fed up of all this fucking orange


----------



## Guiness (Nov 15, 2013)

yay first page


----------



## Morglay (Nov 15, 2013)

So yeah, only 4 games in but my Yorick jungle is wrecking shit. 200 ad with just a Manamune.

Well more like 191 with all 3 ghouls up.


----------



## Chausie (Nov 15, 2013)

gonna ask once more here before i ask elsewhere (As this is a new thread and maybe people didn't see last time)

i found this subreddit 

i was wondering if anyone here would be interested in doing something similar with me (that is, exchange snacks like chocolate, sweets and biscuits), focusing on things that aren't found in the others country.

don't have to spend much, and we can set a price that we both spend on things, so that it's equal and no one ends up out of pocket.

anyone not in the UK/Ireland up for exchanging sweets with me?

i wanna try ask people i somewhat know than someone i have never spoken to on reddit.

and it looks fun!


----------



## Bioness (Nov 15, 2013)

New thread get.


----------



## Morglay (Nov 15, 2013)

I could procure you some Nigerian delicacies. You might have to sign a disclaimer to say I am not responsible for any coronary heart disease you may develop after consumption.


----------



## luminaeus (Nov 15, 2013)

that old thread moved along very fast.


----------



## Chausie (Nov 15, 2013)

Morglay said:


> I could procure you some Nigerian delicacies. You might have to sign a disclaimer to say I am not responsible for any coronary heart disease you may develop after consumption.



i am both intrigued and slightly scared


----------



## Morglay (Nov 15, 2013)

Chausie said:


> i am both intrigued and slightly scared



I hate most of the snacks personally but that is because they are disgustingly unhealthy... By my standards that is pretty dire.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Nov 15, 2013)

A reminder

To do list:

Push comp
AP Zac top
Pirate practice
Hybrid bot lane Timothy
Cass practice
Taric top
Olaf top/jungle practice
Yung Jungle Wick doe practice

Also:

Poppy Jungle


----------



## OS (Nov 15, 2013)

I hate when my parents want me to ref even though i have repeatedly expressed my hate for it.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Nov 15, 2013)

Oh right and CRITTLESTICKS with AP Jax after Masteries patch.


----------



## Chausie (Nov 15, 2013)

Morglay said:


> I hate most of the snacks personally but that is because they are disgustingly unhealthy... By my standards that is pretty dire.



are they that bad? what would an example be?


----------



## luminaeus (Nov 15, 2013)

WAD said:


> A reminder
> 
> To do list:
> 
> ...



..good luck o_O


----------



## OS (Nov 15, 2013)

Yesterday i found out that my cousin is a fan of Naruto and homestuck. Where is she headed in life?





And I'm not getting fed tonight. GG.


----------



## Chausie (Nov 15, 2013)

you could feed yourself


----------



## OS (Nov 15, 2013)

I would have to walk outside and look at my family.


----------



## Morglay (Nov 15, 2013)

Chausie said:


> are they that bad? what would an example be?



Well one is kind of like a donut, except it is just a dough ball deep fat fried and dipped in sugar. Called Puffpuff. That is the worst one besides Chin-chin but Chin-chin is more savoury. They taste nice but it feels like you are just eating an early death.


----------



## Maerala (Nov 15, 2013)

l0l


----------



## OS (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## Maerala (Nov 15, 2013)

You need to start spoiler tagging your shit, son.


----------



## OS (Nov 15, 2013)

It wasn't that big.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Nov 15, 2013)

And Ziggs.

Gotta practice the gerbil.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Nov 15, 2013)

Original Sin said:


> It wasn't that big.



that's what SHE said


----------



## OS (Nov 15, 2013)

WAD said:


> that's what SHE said



you sayin you have a tiny dick?


----------



## Chausie (Nov 15, 2013)

Original Sin said:


> I would have to walk outside and look at my family.



your kitchen is outside?



Morglay said:


> Well one is kind of like a donut, except it is just a dough ball deep fat fried and dipped in sugar. Called Puffpuff. That is the worst one besides Chin-chin but Chin-chin is more savoury. They taste nice but it feels like you are just eating an early death.



sounds like a full english. one part of you is 'that's bloody delicious' the other part is just shocked at the amount of grease you just ate


----------



## Chausie (Nov 15, 2013)

Original Sin said:


> you sayin you have a tiny dick?



no, he's saying you do


----------



## Shozan (Nov 15, 2013)

Chausie said:


> gonna ask once more here before i ask elsewhere (As this is a new thread and maybe people didn't see last time)
> 
> i found this subreddit
> 
> ...



that's fucking brilliant!


----------



## Sansa (Nov 15, 2013)

Gangplank is god.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Nov 15, 2013)

No, he sucks because pros don't use him.

*bleat*


----------



## OS (Nov 15, 2013)

So wait. You wanna exchange snacks with people from other countries?


----------



## Shozan (Nov 15, 2013)

I'm up for that shit. I can get anyone some really good spicy candies (Tamarindo) and stuff like that, if you like coconut candy or something with nuts i can get it too. That's about how much i can think right now.


----------



## Vaeny (Nov 16, 2013)

Chausie said:


> gonna ask once more here before i ask elsewhere (As this is a new thread and maybe people didn't see last time)
> 
> i found this subreddit
> 
> ...



I would if it wasn't for the fact that I lack money and I have a shit ton of allergies.


----------



## Nim (Nov 16, 2013)

pek



The video with the changes for the new season looks good. I'm actually excited for the things going to come


----------



## Vaeny (Nov 16, 2013)

Great success, same friend tried to give me a Pax TF code too but it only works on NA and Oceanic so I got fucked there


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Nov 16, 2013)

Now you have a counter to Cait in lane!


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Nov 16, 2013)

Vae said:


> Great success, same friend tried to give me a Pax TF code too but it only works on NA and Oceanic so I got fucked there



Does he not know how much Pax TF is worth? lol


----------



## Vaeny (Nov 16, 2013)

He knows.

Transfer to Oceanic is free so I'm gonna transfer there and back, worth for Pax TF.


----------



## Vaeny (Nov 16, 2013)




----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Nov 16, 2013)

Is the NA one still up for use?

He could just sell it. Pax TF is worth a lot if I recall.


----------



## Vaeny (Nov 16, 2013)

Nah that's why he had one for Oceanic, he used one on NA.


----------



## Vaeny (Nov 16, 2013)

He had 2 NA ones, so he used one and gave one to a friend, then he gave me and another friend the Oceanic code version.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Nov 16, 2013)

Well that's nice of him. Not many would give away a rare skin like that. Def worth for 2600 rp considering its worth is about 200 on ebay or so. Although if they do release Pax TF in the future, that would be sad.

I'm still hoping to get a Pax Jax or K9 Nasus from someone, I really don't want to pay that much for a skin on ebay -_-


----------



## Vaeny (Nov 16, 2013)

Lol the same guy might get K9 Nasus and Pax Jax.

Maybe I'll get those skins too


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Nov 16, 2013)

Ask him for championship riven too since you were looking for that skin before.


----------



## Vaeny (Nov 16, 2013)

If only he'd gone to Season 2 Championships, he was at home playing with me during that time.

He bought it in the store.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Nov 16, 2013)

OH OH

Did you already transfer back to EU? I could've given you Championship Riven code for OCE. (Assuming that works). It was used for EUNE, EUW, and NA but not for OCE


----------



## Gogeta (Nov 16, 2013)

BETTER TRANSFER AGAIN


----------



## Vaeny (Nov 16, 2013)

Not gonna transfer again for Riven code.

Thanks for the offer though.


----------



## Didi (Nov 16, 2013)

fucking yes finally this board is pleasant to the eyes again


----------



## Vaeny (Nov 16, 2013)

Got my black forum skin again.

I am a happy man.


----------



## Chausie (Nov 16, 2013)

yay sasuke forum skin back! \o/



Vae said:


> I would if it wasn't for the fact that I lack money and I have a shit ton of allergies.



what you allergic to again? was it dairy? i guess that would complicate things if so, but not make it impossible. i remember daim and plopp(lolololol plopp is such a silly word) being nice

think you can get daim in the uk, but i haven't seen it here yet.



Shozan said:


> I'm up for that shit. I can get anyone some really good spicy candies (Tamarindo) and stuff like that, if you like coconut candy or something with nuts i can get it too. That's about how much i can think right now.



ye that would be great! we can keep the package small at first to keep down postage costs (I start to try send anything over 2kg to places outside the eu, and starts to cost 40 euro and up! would be cheaper to split a package up and send two when it gets to that stage)

i don't know if there's anything in particular you prefer when it comes to snacks? can do sweets, biscuits, chocolate, crisps. got a lotta similar stuff to the uk if you know what they have there. pm me with the kind of stuff you like and i'll check it out?

(honestly, the best sweet i've had in ireland so far has been ice cream, just seems so much nicer than most the stuff found in the UK. but that would be awkward to post!)


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Nov 16, 2013)

I'll be playing League again in 24 hours.


----------



## Vaeny (Nov 16, 2013)

What am I allergic to? Milk, gluten, fish, shellfish, nuts, sesame seeds and seeded fruits(is that even what they're called?)

Yeah, QUITE THE ISSUE.


----------



## Morglay (Nov 16, 2013)

Need some tips for building Yorick jungle, am generally trying to avoid building a spirit item as they put me over the cdr cap. I use manamune, frozen heart, visage if they have a Brand or another annoying teamfight apc. Been torn between building a BT or Frozen Mallet? The FM has the tankiness but BT puts me at about 300 ad with the ghouls summoned.

I might take a botrk but all the lanes I have been ganking have had hard cc so a Blige didn't feel necessary. Iceborne gauntllet could work over FH I guess. Better ganks and more mana for ad. I kind of like the duel potential a Frozen Heart gives though vs bruisers with extreme tankiness and mega damage, 200 ad with just 2 items.

5 games 5 wins with it, I was lucky my lanes weren't: "Lol! Yorick jungle, surrender at 20." Positive groups made a refreshing change from the norm.


----------



## Chausie (Nov 16, 2013)

Vae said:


> What am I allergic to? Milk, gluten, fish, shellfish, nuts, sesame seeds and seeded fruits(is that even what they're called?)
> 
> Yeah, QUITE THE ISSUE.



well, no dairy milk for you then!

i swear you've mentioned eating stuff with milk in it anyway, regardless of allergies. 

either way, i guess it sucks when it comes to stuff like this then


----------



## luminaeus (Nov 16, 2013)

Vae said:


> What am I allergic to? Milk, gluten, fish, shellfish, nuts, sesame seeds and seeded fruits(is that even what they're called?)
> 
> Yeah, QUITE THE ISSUE.



Oh my goodness 

Anyway, the forums look better now.


----------



## OS (Nov 16, 2013)

The only bad allergy you have there is nuts since you can drink soy milk.


----------



## Roydez (Nov 16, 2013)

Morglay said:


> Need some tips for building Yorick jungle, am generally trying to avoid building a spirit item as they put me over the cdr cap. I use manamune, frozen heart, visage if they have a Brand or another annoying teamfight apc. Been torn between building a BT or Frozen Mallet? The FM has the tankiness but BT puts me at about 300 ad with the ghouls summoned.
> 
> I might take a botrk but all the lanes I have been ganking have had hard cc so a Blige didn't feel necessary. Iceborne gauntllet could work over FH I guess. Better ganks and more mana for ad. I kind of like the duel potential a Frozen Heart gives though vs bruisers with extreme tankiness and mega damage, 200 ad with just 2 items.
> 
> 5 games 5 wins with it, I was lucky my lanes weren't: "Lol! Yorick jungle, surrender at 20." Positive groups made a refreshing change from the norm.



Getting Tear in the jungle is bad. And BT is hard to stack when you're jungling, unless you're raping hard. Not to mention that it's not that good on Yorick. Spirit Visage and FH are good.

If you want to go more "carry-jungler" you should get Trinity Force. It has a good synergy with Yorick.


----------



## luminaeus (Nov 16, 2013)

Anyone recommend any good animes? I just finished mine and I want more.


----------



## OS (Nov 16, 2013)

Hataraku Maou sama. Log horizon. Kill la kill


----------



## Roydez (Nov 16, 2013)

Phanalax said:


> Anyone recommend any good animes? I just finished mine and I want more.



What did you finish?


----------



## Treerone (Nov 16, 2013)

Jesus.

That 1v4 by Acorn.


----------



## Morglay (Nov 16, 2013)

Roydez said:


> Getting Tear in the jungle is bad. And BT is hard to stack when you're jungling, unless you're raping hard. Not to mention that it's not that good on Yorick. Spirit Visage and FH are good.
> 
> If you want to go more "carry-jungler" you should get Trinity Force. It has a good synergy with Yorick.



Tears gives the mana he so desperately needs when mid needs blue, not to mention when you get a manamune with FH you have at least 150 ad, it is a monster combo. 

I will try out trinity, it looks beastly for him.


----------



## Sanger Zonvolt (Nov 16, 2013)

Demonic Shaman said:


> OH OH
> 
> Did you already transfer back to EU? I could've given you Championship Riven code for OCE. (Assuming that works). It was used for EUNE, EUW, and NA but not for OCE



Dood, can I get it? 

I've wanted Championship Riven for the longest.


----------



## Darth (Nov 16, 2013)

damn this thread moves fast.


----------



## luminaeus (Nov 16, 2013)

Original Sin said:


> Hataraku Maou sama. Log horizon. Kill la kill



Thanks, I will check them out.



Roydez said:


> What did you finish?



Hyouka. I wouldn't recommend it though, it's actually kinda boring.


And lol, I just played an aram with as a Soraka with a Sona and Kayle, op heals everywhere, with 1 tank (jax) and an anivia. At first we thought we were screwed because they had nidalee, yi, annie, ziggs, and shaco, but we realized as long as we played safe, built more ap for bigger heals, we could open up opportunities to strike and keep jax alive until late-game where he dominates. 

It was then I realized it's not all about luck in arams.


----------



## Vaeny (Nov 16, 2013)

Sanger Zonvolt said:


> Dood, can I get it?
> 
> I've wanted Championship Riven for the longest.



Since when do you play on Oceanic?


----------



## OS (Nov 16, 2013)

I wish the koreans used yi as an assassin.


----------



## Nim (Nov 16, 2013)

I got a betakey for Dawngate  a mix between league normals and dominion. They have a champ throwing with sheep!!! Definitely want a champ like that in LoL :3


----------



## Treerone (Nov 16, 2013)

Nice game 2 from KTB vs Blue. Nice to see Lucian and Olaf being picked both games.


----------



## luminaeus (Nov 16, 2013)

Nim♥ said:


> I got a betakey for Dawngate  a mix between league normals and dominion. They have a champ throwing with sheep!!! Definitely want a champ like that in LoL :3



Oh nice! I've been looking into Dawngate.


zomg 500th post


----------



## OS (Nov 16, 2013)




----------



## Vaeny (Nov 16, 2013)

So I wonder where Hady was, considering this was tournament day.


----------



## Darth (Nov 16, 2013)

ehh fuck it. 

I'm in the mountains all day today so it was a no go.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Nov 16, 2013)

Sanger Zonvolt said:


> Dood, can I get it?
> 
> I've wanted Championship Riven for the longest.



You play on OCE? 

And also, I already gave away the code. Sorry. If you want Riot Blitz/Hec for OCE I can give those out.


----------



## αce (Nov 16, 2013)

that flame shyvana
most annoying champion

ban everygame


----------



## Sanger Zonvolt (Nov 16, 2013)

Demonic Shaman said:


> You play on OCE?
> 
> And also, I already gave away the code. Sorry. If you want Riot Blitz/Hec for OCE I can give those out.



Ah, those aren't worth paying for a transfer, thanks anyway.


----------



## Roydez (Nov 16, 2013)

Morglay said:


> Tears gives the mana he so desperately needs when mid needs blue, not to mention when you get a manamune with FH you have at least 150 ad, it is a monster combo.
> 
> I will try out trinity, it looks beastly for him.


I understand why you think it's good on him.
It's a good on item on Yorick.
But if you're playing a jungler then nope.
It hinders your early game too much and you already have a limited income.
It basically makes you squishy, and it also doesn't improve your damage/clear in the early game when it's vital for the jungler to make plays with the red buff.
Assuming you're a jungler and on the first back you bought a Tear. Practically, you're jungling without any status boost. It's also harder to stack as a jungler, and you also need less mana than a solo laner midgame.
Unless you can get Manamune without hindering your early game I don't see how it's gonna be efficient. Your build is gonna become sweet late but you're playing Yorick so it's kinda negated. If you want to go for a late game carry as a jungler it's better to play something like Nasus, Shyvanna or Hecarim.
I'd compare Yorick to Skarner. He's a mana-hungry jungler but it can be manageable if you play accordingy.


Phanalax said:


> Thanks, I will check them out.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Watched it.
Every game mode has a lot to do with skill.


----------



## Chausie (Nov 16, 2013)

Phanalax said:


> Thanks, I will check them out.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ye, sustain beats poke

and in aram where you can't go back to base to heal, and have a limited amount of potions, healing is OP. even with the 20% healing debuff.

people say aram is all about luck cause they wanna give up most the time the second they see a nidalee or jayce on the enemy team. the hardest part of aram is convincing your team to go in instead of being poked down, and to not give up based on picks alone.


----------



## OS (Nov 16, 2013)

Runaans on Jinx is op.


----------



## Nim (Nov 16, 2013)

0/4/1 Jinx blaming me 1/2/0 Support for being bad ._. fuck dat game (the particular game, not league)


----------



## luminaeus (Nov 16, 2013)

It happens


----------



## Vaeny (Nov 16, 2013)

Darth said:


> ehh fuck it.
> 
> I'm in the mountains all day today so it was a no go.



You should have probably said something, I could have fixed another player for the team with Hatchy


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Nov 16, 2013)

Ruunan's on any AD is OP...if you could manage without the defensive item.


----------



## OS (Nov 16, 2013)

I got it instead of phantom dancer. It gives Jawbones a much faster fire rate and thus more damage and crits.

I had greaves, ie, bt, runaans, and last whisper. I had no idea what to get for a 4th items between static, another ie or bt, or GA.


----------



## Guiness (Nov 16, 2013)

finally finished cross game

no mothafcking kiss at the end of the manga? where is my sweet ending????

screw you james


----------



## Gogeta (Nov 16, 2013)

Don't replace Shiv/PD by Runaan


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Nov 16, 2013)

What Go Getta said.


----------



## Sanger Zonvolt (Nov 16, 2013)

Getting better with Ree Singer.


----------



## αce (Nov 16, 2013)

runaan's on ashe is actually hilarious
zhonyias still better though


----------



## OS (Nov 16, 2013)

Just got a PS4


----------



## OS (Nov 16, 2013)

Oh btw I am subscribed to a yt channel that has all the ogn games for winter so far.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Nov 16, 2013)

Kayle+Nunu bot lane must be done.


----------



## Sanger Zonvolt (Nov 16, 2013)

Original Sin said:


> Just got a PS4



Shame it has no games yet.


----------



## OS (Nov 16, 2013)

I actually got Battlefield 4 cuz why not.


----------



## Darth (Nov 16, 2013)

oh what a coincidence I also play Bf4. 

FOR PC. 

#PCMasterRace


----------



## luminaeus (Nov 16, 2013)

I play most of my games on the PC.


----------



## OS (Nov 16, 2013)

PS4 plays like a PC.


----------



## Vaeny (Nov 16, 2013)

You play BF4 on PC?

Yeah right Hady, no way any computers you play on can manage that.


----------



## Shozan (Nov 16, 2013)

meh, didn't like Khartus nor Corki kit, even w. full build


----------



## Darth (Nov 16, 2013)

OriginalSin said:


> PS4 plays like a PC.


except for the whole no mouse/keyboard thing.


Vae said:


> You play BF4 on PC?
> 
> Yeah right Hady, no way any computers you play on can manage that.



if every computer at my net cafe can play crisis then they can play anything.


----------



## Nim (Nov 16, 2013)

We have a PS3 but I play it like never xD and just a bit 3DS for Pokemon X. Using PC most of the time.


----------



## OS (Nov 16, 2013)

I wanna play online but i keep getting dc'd for some reason.


----------



## luminaeus (Nov 16, 2013)

I was tempted to get a 3ds but in the end I decided not to, wouldn't be much to play on it anyway.


----------



## Darth (Nov 16, 2013)

Just get one on Black Friday. There's some insane deals for the 3DS coming up.


----------



## Nim (Nov 16, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]meiU6TxysCg[/YOUTUBE]

I would never be able to do that kind of experiment  that poor little cute monkey would get the whole bowl of grapes from me.


----------



## OS (Nov 16, 2013)

nevermind. It just seems that conquest ins't working

[youtube]AdGF94lQ3ZU[/youtube]


----------



## Nim (Nov 16, 2013)

Can laugh my ass off everytime I see these comics 
What am I doing with my life :<


----------



## Darth (Nov 16, 2013)

omg nim calm down it's only a bad cat meme. Don't let it control your life.


----------



## Chausie (Nov 16, 2013)

Nim♥ said:


> Can laugh my ass off everytime I see these comics
> What am I doing with my life :<



that cat one!

i like the one where one cat has a box and convinces the other cat to try it out. gets me every time!


----------



## luminaeus (Nov 16, 2013)

Nim♥ said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Haha, monkeys are amazing. Though we would all act the same way. 



Original Sin said:


> nevermind. It just seems that conquest ins't working
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...




I could watch that for hours.



Nim♥ said:


> Can laugh my ass off everytime I see these comics
> What am I doing with my life :<



I'm still laughing at the first one     

edit: put spoiler tags cuz bigass quote


----------



## Chausie (Nov 16, 2013)

Finally get into the game and it won't let me play any games and is constantly DCing from chat.

bloody game


----------



## Morglay (Nov 16, 2013)

Somebody get on EuW forums and define the word unusual for Riot, so they can take it out of the "failed to login" screen. 

I would be fine with all the downtime if it wasn't called unusual every single time it happened.

Edit: Never mind, it appears they are down as well.


----------



## Gogeta (Nov 16, 2013)

"Scheduled downtime"


----------



## Morglay (Nov 16, 2013)

It gave me the "Unusually high amount of logins." Message. Forums aren't working either for me. I would have assumed it was my connection if my message here didn't go through.


----------



## Didi (Nov 16, 2013)

Vae said:


> What am I allergic to? Milk, gluten, fish, shellfish, nuts, sesame seeds and seeded fruits(is that even what they're called?)
> 
> Yeah, QUITE THE ISSUE.



>gluten and lactose intolerant

holy shit you can't eat fucking anything with just that (old good friend of mine is gluten tolerant, I know how much shit only that eliminates already)

And then you also miss all seafood.

AND THEN ALSO FUCKING ANYTHING WITH NUTS


Jesus man


I legitimately pity you now

What the actual fuck


That sucks


cuz food rules 



Phanalax said:


> I was tempted to get a 3ds but in the end I decided not to, wouldn't be much to play on it anyway.



I bought a 3ds less than a month ago and I'm enjoying the shit out of it

Then again I'm a massive Ace Attorney fan so I've been more than pleased with the new game in that series which just got released
And the rest of the time on it was spent on Pokemon X which is also awesome (mite b best gen of the series)

And very soon the new Zelda game is coming out


So I very much like my 3DS


----------



## luminaeus (Nov 16, 2013)

Oh good, I'll reconsider.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Nov 16, 2013)

League in 12 hours now, fuck yes.


----------



## αce (Nov 16, 2013)

you say that now until you play yolo qq


----------



## Didi (Nov 16, 2013)

WAD said:


> League in 12 hours now, fuck yes.




YES

GET ONLINE ON EUW WHEN YOU DO


WE BE PLAYAN BIATCH


----------



## Chausie (Nov 16, 2013)

pssshh, as if euw will be working at that time


----------



## Darth (Nov 16, 2013)

pft, it's only 3 am who the fuck is asleep anyway?


----------



## Lortastic (Nov 16, 2013)

Infernal Nasus looks pretty cool! Though I don't have any more money left to buy it.


----------



## αce (Nov 16, 2013)

bans every game: nasus, shyvana, thresh


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Nov 16, 2013)

I'd ban Renekton if I dont play top
Because my team always gets torn apart by the croc.
Especially ambitious blind Riven picks


----------



## Darth (Nov 16, 2013)

IMO Shyvana is a bigger threat than a Renekton post laning phase. 

Sure, the croc can dominate in lane, but Shyv is pretty goddamn scary and there really are no ap/ranged top laners that are strong in the current meta. 

Although tbh, neither is really banworthy atm. My top bans are still Aatrox, Kass, and Fizz. On occasion I'll ban Nasus, Zed, Ahri, or Thresh. It really depends on the enemy bans and what position/champion my team and I are planning to pick.


----------



## αce (Nov 16, 2013)

wait how did i forget number 1 op

three bans every game: kass, nasus, shyvana


----------



## αce (Nov 16, 2013)

press r
silence you
burst you
cant do anything cause silenced
press r again
peace

balanced champion


----------



## Sanger Zonvolt (Nov 16, 2013)

Darth said:


> there really are no ap/ranged top laners that are strong in the current meta.



What about Elise? I use to her to destroy Jax up top.


----------



## αce (Nov 16, 2013)

once you get a haunting guise and sorc shoes as top elise your q's hurt like a whore


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Nov 16, 2013)

I ban Cait now
Most Braindead bot laner


----------



## Chausie (Nov 16, 2013)

i always ask people to ban cait!

no one ever does


----------



## Maerala (Nov 16, 2013)

We be needin' a fifth on NA. Terry, Chausie, Seph (Sanger Zonvolt), and myself.

You have five minutes. :33


----------



## Darth (Nov 16, 2013)

Sanger Zonvolt said:


> What about Elise? I use to her to destroy Jax up top.



Haven't seen an Elise top since I was on NA. 

But yeah, an Elise would definitely wreck Shyvana.


----------



## luminaeus (Nov 16, 2013)

kass vs kass is really interesting. it all comes down to who lands q first.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Nov 16, 2013)

Zed vs zed is interesting
it all comes down to who fakes out the other
or who is faker


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Nov 16, 2013)

Nasus vs Nasus is the most boring lane ever. Pls no.

a 5 v 5 Nasus vs Nasus. Pls no.


----------



## αce (Nov 16, 2013)

or dade
because im still convinced that dade's zed is better than fakers


----------



## Chausie (Nov 16, 2013)

they would spend all game farming

then teleport into the fights after the fight has already ended

only they're all nasuses, so they would arrive one by one as the last one dies


----------



## Darth (Nov 16, 2013)

Demonic Shaman said:


> Nasus vs Nasus is the most boring lane ever. Pls no.
> 
> a 5 v 5 Nasus vs Nasus. Pls no.



sounds underwhelming. They'd all compete for stacks and in the end none of them would really be that strong. 

Would be super boring tho omg. I'd ragequit that game out of sheer staleness.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Nov 16, 2013)

I heard about 5v5 GP.

Didn't realize how hilarious it was until it dawned on me

Fuckin battleships


----------



## Shozan (Nov 16, 2013)

fuck all the bans, I'm not 'good enough' to say what's op or not at the higher elos but the only annoying piece of shit I will always want banned is that piece of fucking shit Syndra. That annoying bitch is the Op-est.


----------



## Lord Genome (Nov 16, 2013)

αce said:


> or dade
> because im still convinced that dade's zed is better than fakers



didnt dades zed lose to fakers


----------



## Guiness (Nov 16, 2013)

korra finale was pretty good.

mothafckin bolin da true hero 4 realz


----------



## Guiness (Nov 16, 2013)

Lord Genome said:


> didnt dades zed lose to fakers



that was ryu.

i must say, i find ryu to be a likeable person. maybe i have a thing for fat people 

for winter OGN, i shall support KT Bullets and observe KaKao and Ryu with great interest.

time to make a subscription to dat twitch channel.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Nov 16, 2013)

Sitting at the terminal...

Flight in an hour and a half...

Six hour flight...

With three hour timejump.

I better go buy a book.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Nov 16, 2013)

Oh yeah I could have met up with Kyle.

Maybe next time?


----------



## Guiness (Nov 16, 2013)

WAD said:


> Oh yeah I could have met up with Kyle.
> 
> Maybe next time?



fucker

u were in WA and didnt say shit?


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Nov 16, 2013)

I thought I mentioned something.

Ate in the Space Needle and everything.


----------



## Guiness (Nov 16, 2013)

WAD said:


> I thought I mentioned something.
> 
> Ate in the Space Needle and everything.



oooh, u ate in dat tower? nice.

me and my friend hung out there once when we first were stationed in JBLM. was pretty cool seeing all of Seattle from that height at night.


----------



## OS (Nov 16, 2013)

Lord Genome said:


> didnt dades zed lose to fakers



That was Ryu's


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Nov 16, 2013)

Yup. 

Well, I'm here once a year.

So there is always then.


----------



## Guiness (Nov 16, 2013)

i dnt know if i can bring myself to watch another Sword Art Online because thats what Log Horizon seems like.


----------



## αce (Nov 16, 2013)

> for winter OGN, i shall support KT Bullets and observe KaKao and Ryu with great interest.



kakao best player on ktb imo


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Nov 16, 2013)

heard he did some next level shit getting madreds and ancient golem on lee
objective control op


----------



## OS (Nov 17, 2013)

4N said:


> i dnt know if i can bring myself to watch another Sword Art Online because thats what Log Horizon seems like.



Well it's not.


----------



## Vaeny (Nov 17, 2013)

Sounds like WAD is a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".).


----------



## Chausie (Nov 17, 2013)

i went ranked

and our jungler had no runes

but it was ok cause he had spent his ip on 30 champions!!

the enemy team laughed at him

as just sitting back a second and watching him was quite hilarious

and they said they pitied me

it was an experience


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Nov 17, 2013)

Just touched ground in Miami an hour early!
Tailwinds OP.


----------



## Vaeny (Nov 17, 2013)

I await your arrival, based waddles.


----------



## Didi (Nov 17, 2013)

WAD said:


> Just touched ground in Miami an hour early!
> Tailwinds OP.



hurry up ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) im bored


----------



## Vaeny (Nov 17, 2013)

WAD slow as fuck.


----------



## Morglay (Nov 17, 2013)

Btw guys mobility or swiftness on a jungle? I will never use mobs on a heca or ww but just wondering about the others i use.


----------



## Didi (Nov 17, 2013)

Unless they have a million slows, always mobility


I'd also run mobility on Heca or WW if I were you
They don't need swifties to stick, roaming more quickly is more important, imo


----------



## Morglay (Nov 17, 2013)

Ok cool, I use mobility on Naut because it is necessary. I will try them out on the others I use though.


----------



## Vaeny (Nov 17, 2013)

Honestly, it completely depends on each champ and what way you jungle.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Nov 17, 2013)

updating d00dz

not even updating NA

and changing runes

i had many a revelation about my runes and masteries whilst away

whilst

whilst

whiiiilst


----------



## Darth (Nov 17, 2013)

Chausie said:


> i went ranked
> 
> and our jungler had no runes
> 
> ...


every time you play ranked you post about it and claim it was a horrible experience. 

If you want to climb the ladder, you need to keep playing it. You can't just say "oh but it's so bad" every time you know. i'm sure you've had significantly worse times in normals. 

tough it up and grind it. 


WAD said:


> updating d00dz
> 
> not even updating NA
> 
> ...



welcome back.


----------



## Infamy (Nov 17, 2013)

Hi guys, I'm back from grinding solo q forever and I finally reached my goal of life.


----------



## Gogeta (Nov 17, 2013)

What the fucking fuck 
Last time i talked to you you were like Plat 2/3

Christ
Really nice job, congrats!


----------



## Vaeny (Nov 17, 2013)

Grats Infamy, I see you still have my greatest quote in your sig


----------



## Infamy (Nov 17, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> What the fucking fuck
> Last time i talked to you you were like Plat 2/3
> 
> Christ
> Really nice job, congrats!



Thanks man
Haven't been on here in a while though how have you guys been doing with league lately


----------



## Darth (Nov 17, 2013)

Holy shit Dotasaur! He was on my friends list back in ye olden days. 

Nice job Infamy.  Now hit challenger and play with Dyrus lol. 

fucking tryndamere tho


----------



## Infamy (Nov 17, 2013)

Vae said:


> Grats Infamy, I see you still have my greatest quote in your sig



LOL I forgot about it and when I saw it I lold


----------



## Sanger Zonvolt (Nov 17, 2013)

Youmu as a last item on Lucian is amazing, using that from now on instead of Black Cleaver.


----------



## Infamy (Nov 17, 2013)

Darth said:


> Holy shit Dotasaur! He was on my friends list back in ye olden days.
> 
> Nice job Infamy.  Now hit challenger and play with Dyrus lol.
> 
> fucking tryndamere tho



That's one thing I enjoy about being in higher elo, so many familiar names makes it way more fun. I had the same ADC and Mid for my last 2 games and I played the same enemy mid adc and support players in both of those too.


----------



## Gogeta (Nov 17, 2013)

Infamy said:


> Thanks man
> Haven't been on here in a while though how have you guys been doing with league lately



Reached Diamond before the end of the Season
Vae got Plat, Darth got Plat, 4n got Silver

WAD COULDNT REACH DIAMOND

But yeah all cool. How are you doing man? Why have you been so absent?


----------



## Darth (Nov 17, 2013)

If you use the active and then ult does it buff your ult for the duration of the active?

Cause Lucian's ult also scales off of attack speed iirc.


----------



## Gogeta (Nov 17, 2013)

Darth said:


> If you use the active and then ult does it buff your ult for the duration of the active?
> 
> Cause Lucian's ult also scales off of attack speed iirc.



Yes, they disabled that for SoTD but not for Youmuu's

I posted a Lucian build by a Diamond main a while back, it included Youmuu as second item.


----------



## Infamy (Nov 17, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> Reached Diamond before the end of the Season
> Vae got Plat, Darth got Plat, 4n got Silver
> 
> WAD COULDNT REACH DIAMOND
> ...



Damn lol when I was clamped in plat 1 I almost gave up. its hell.

and I dunno why I stopped coming on here wasn't really a reason

also what do you guys think of the challenger border? I think it looks kinda stupid like a gold border with some blue shit


----------



## Nim (Nov 17, 2013)

What does the challenger border even look like? 

And I think my ranked mmr is ruined  I don't know how many games I lost in a row while having 0 LP and still not getting demoted.


----------



## Infamy (Nov 17, 2013)

Nim♥ said:


> What does the challenger border even look like?
> 
> And I think my ranked mmr is ruined  I don't know how many games I lost in a row while having 0 LP and still not getting demoted.






Doesn't that guys border look way better than Riot's?


----------



## OS (Nov 17, 2013)

[youtube]puT3L5eF0zA[/youtube]


----------



## Vaeny (Nov 17, 2013)

Lol Gogeta just played the shittiest jungle Darius


----------



## Infamy (Nov 17, 2013)

Well jungle Darius is pretty hard to do well with.


----------



## Gogeta (Nov 17, 2013)

Vae is just trolling

We all had troll picks anyway, top lane Taric, ADC Hybrid Teemo, and i went 0-9-21 too.
You should see the times where he fails and just goes OH SHUT UP. Ahri that never roams


----------



## Vaeny (Nov 17, 2013)

Don't justify it, he was trash 

And I never went ''Oh shut up'' are you high Gogeta?


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Nov 17, 2013)

i have discovered a fatal fallacy in adc hybrid teeto

tragic


----------



## Gogeta (Nov 17, 2013)

Not this game, we weren't on skype

But, you've done it loads of times before


----------



## luminaeus (Nov 17, 2013)

Infamy said:


> Doesn't that guys border look way better than Riot's?



looks badass


----------



## Infamy (Nov 17, 2013)

I played against a Taric top once in a normal as Zed along time ago and I went like 1-10 after I fbed him it made no sense too many gems


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Nov 17, 2013)

taric top rapes AD

but not shyvanas

for she is not ad

she is a dragon


----------



## Gogeta (Nov 17, 2013)

Infamy said:


> I played against a Taric top once in a normal as Zed along time ago and I went like 1-10 after I fbed him it made no sense too many gems



[YOUTUBE]C3sJy27NL8E[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Infamy (Nov 17, 2013)

I've yet to ever lose my lane as Shyvana top. She's pretty insane.


----------



## Gogeta (Nov 17, 2013)

Her Ult CD needs to be higher. Everything else is completely fine with me.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Nov 17, 2013)

i played her for a while top after her rework because i realized how broken she was (E free botrk wtf) but i couldnt carry then

mostly because i was like how do i carry top lane do i split push nah i run to help my team after theyre already caught and dead gooby wai


----------



## Infamy (Nov 17, 2013)

WAD said:


> i played her for a while top after her rework because i realized how broken she was (E free botrk wtf) but i couldnt carry then
> 
> mostly because i was like how do i carry top lane do i split push nah i run to help my team after theyre already caught and dead gooby wai



ignore teammates acquire elo
-Tryndamere


----------



## Gogeta (Nov 17, 2013)

Trynd, Nasus, Renekton, Aatrox are freelo.


----------



## Infamy (Nov 17, 2013)

what about riven


----------



## Gogeta (Nov 17, 2013)

Maybe in lower ELO where she is just button spam and win but i have no issues vs. her whatsoever


----------



## Infamy (Nov 17, 2013)

riven highest skill cap in the game imo so she can suck or be op. that's what all my friends use when they get there smurfs to d1


----------



## Gogeta (Nov 17, 2013)

Like yeah a well played Riven is fucking horror but considering that every bandwagoner is playing her she represents no issue.

Oh Nasus is being played, better pick her
Nope, i've won 7/8 games.


----------



## Infamy (Nov 17, 2013)

rofl, Nasus crushes Riven nowadays.


----------



## Gogeta (Nov 17, 2013)

Yeah, i guess they just go on championselect or w/e and pick whatever is top "counter"

Hell, i've beaten her easily with Darius, Jax, Renekton etc.
Dunno, consideirng how many shitty Riven players i've met (again, who only play her cause she is FoTM or w/e) i don't think highly of her.


----------



## Infamy (Nov 17, 2013)

I love championselect, makes my life a whole lot easier having Jax picked into my Tryndamere over and over again


----------



## Gogeta (Nov 17, 2013)

Jax doesn't IMO counter Trynd.
Poppy and Nasus however...


----------



## Infamy (Nov 17, 2013)

Jax gets crushed by Tryndamere, Nasus is meh the last 2 I just played against in d1 went like 0-10
sometimes Nasus does beat me though but I think its usually my fault or really RNG, if you crit him a lot in lane you can deny him early and snowball but if you don't he just gets to big to kill after a couple backs


----------



## luminaeus (Nov 17, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> [YOUTUBE]C3sJy27NL8E[/YOUTUBE]



lolol, that skin is ridiculous

im playing taric now


----------



## Infamy (Nov 17, 2013)

Phanalax said:


> lolol, that skin is ridiculous
> 
> im playing taric now



by ridiculous you mean fabulous


----------



## Guiness (Nov 17, 2013)

zion spartan is my hero

show dem fools how its done


----------



## luminaeus (Nov 17, 2013)

since when was shyvana so op, I've never heard of this until recently.

am I living under a rock?


----------



## Infamy (Nov 17, 2013)

Shyvana has been strong for alooong time but people are generally in denial of that fact.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Nov 17, 2013)

I wouldn't say Jax loses to Trynd at all.

Obviously if Jax is a dummy and wastes his E then Trynd will wreck him, but I have always beaten Trynds because you can commit to fights a lot easier than they can and you just save your E for when it's actually needed instead of trying to be some leaptardstunbot


----------



## Infamy (Nov 17, 2013)

Ehh I played the matchup vs a d1 50 lp player like 10 times and I won majority and this is when I was plat 1 so in my opinion he beats him. Jungler has huge presence on the matchup though since Jax is one of the best at setting up ganks.
Jax's cooldown for e is just way to long, you can sustain when its down because he can't fight you without it and its not hard to bait it out or just force him to use it straight up. Counterstrike has an 18 second cd, that's just too much time Tryndamere has to abuse him.


----------



## luminaeus (Nov 17, 2013)

Infamy said:


> by ridiculous you mean fabulous



no, fapulous.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Nov 17, 2013)

I max E against Trynd with it maxed and runes/masteries it's a 9 second cooldown.
Many a Trynd were shocked at this.


----------



## Infamy (Nov 17, 2013)

Then you have way less damage


----------



## Guiness (Nov 17, 2013)

how do u guys do olaf jungle?


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Nov 17, 2013)

Not really. I lose some but gain so much more out of it.

I'll be able to W every 6 seconds for 40 instead of every 3 for 180, true.

But I'll be able to counter-strike twice during an all-in, which is invaluable, and the damage from that is doubled as well.

I actually should play around with alternating points in E and W, but to be honest I haven't faced a Trynd that ever gave me issues, /shrug.

Maybe we can 1v1 sometime?


----------



## Infamy (Nov 17, 2013)

Sure I'm down for that I play a ton of 1v1s.


----------



## Nim (Nov 17, 2013)

daaaaamn it, wanted to play some rankeds :< EUW down again


----------



## Infamy (Nov 17, 2013)

That reminds me I can't wait for the 1v1/2v2 ranked to come out in s4.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Nov 17, 2013)

Give me your IGN

Probably won't do it today because I just came back from across the country but soon!


----------



## Infamy (Nov 17, 2013)

WAD said:


> Give me your IGN
> 
> Probably won't do it today because I just came back from across the country but soon!



EyeOfTheAzure
I'm probably gonna sleep all day cause I was playing solo q all night anyways so we could do it tomorrow or whenev.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Nov 17, 2013)

Neat.

ALSO.

Something I've also been wanting to try.

XP Quints...preferably with Zilean support.

That could be gamebreaking n shit


----------



## Infamy (Nov 17, 2013)

don't forget the XP mastery too


----------



## Chausie (Nov 17, 2013)

Infamy said:


> EyeOfTheAzure
> I'm probably gonna sleep all day cause I was playing solo q all night anyways so we could do it tomorrow or whenev.



ah, so you're eyeoftheazure

i was wondering last night. i didn't want to seem rude by asking.



WAD said:


> Neat.
> 
> ALSO.
> 
> ...



you're a bit late, that came in and out of fashion a while ago.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Nov 17, 2013)

how is it out of fashion

fuck that

lvl 2 before your solo lane opponent does and rape them

lvl 6 while theyre still lvl 5

rapeeeeeee


----------



## Infamy (Nov 17, 2013)

Chausie said:


> ah, so you're eyeoftheazure
> 
> i was wondering last night. i didn't want to seem rude by asking.
> 
> ...



are you on my friends list o.0
edit: oh you are I never see you online


----------



## Chausie (Nov 17, 2013)

Infamy said:


> are you on my friends list o.0
> edit: oh you are I never see you online



i play on euw mainly


----------



## Guiness (Nov 17, 2013)

old school TF sounds ridiculous. Him and Ez. holy moly.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Nov 17, 2013)

Oh nice infamy is back posting on forums. And last I check you were Diamond 3 lol. Good job bro, are you going to aim for challenger or what are your plans next?


----------



## Nim (Nov 17, 2013)

for gods sake.. LoL was down so I decided to play Dawngate... was such an easy game but my teammates didn't want to end and kept dying. Bad thing is that I can't backdoor the "nexus" because it's like a little baron, fights back and shit D:

edit: 1 1/2 hour game instead of 30 minutes


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Nov 17, 2013)

Saw this on reddit. 



> So, the moral of the story is: Sometimes, people seem like assholes when you first meet them. But if you just talk to them, find some common ground, and do some activities together, you can discover that your first impression was entirely correct and they're definitely assholes.



I rofl'd. It also reminds me of Vae.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Nov 17, 2013)

[youtube]vwLd-Nweo1s[/youtube]


----------



## luminaeus (Nov 17, 2013)

4N said:


> old school TF sounds ridiculous. Him and Ez. holy moly.



Oh wow, that's pretty unreal

or should I say unezreal, what.


----------



## Morglay (Nov 17, 2013)

4N said:


> old school TF sounds ridiculous. Him and Ez. holy moly.



400 damage a second with 5 Sunfires? I demand they bring that Shaco back now.


----------



## Darth (Nov 17, 2013)

plz              no.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Nov 17, 2013)

ziggs is op
this public broadcast brought to u by pringles


----------



## Darth (Nov 17, 2013)

people keep saying that but I don't get it. 

Was Phantoml0rd right this whole time?


----------



## Guiness (Nov 17, 2013)

phantomlord, the ultimate prophet.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Nov 17, 2013)

So...

We (Adrian, WAD, 4n, Seph, and I) were losing super hard to the point where we had no inhibitors or nexus turrets l0l. I dc'd at the end of the game and I thought we lost for sure.

Come back, enemy team pushing to finish. Then I five man stunned as Veigar and thus starts the come back. We win weee


----------



## Vaeny (Nov 17, 2013)

According to Riot I've spent 470 Euros on LoL so far.


----------



## Maerala (Nov 17, 2013)

Demonic Shaman said:


> So...
> 
> We (Adrian, WAD, 4n, Seph, and I) were losing super hard to the point where we had no inhibitors or nexus turrets l0l. I dc'd at the end of the game and I thought we lost for sure.
> 
> Come back, enemy team pushing to finish. Then I five man stunned as Veigar and thus starts the come back. We win weee



That game was too OP to go unshared. They were all Plat, np. Based Veigar stuns and Sivir initiates.


----------



## Darth (Nov 17, 2013)

Olaf's synergy with Sivir and Veigar is actually pretty strong imo.


----------



## Treerone (Nov 17, 2013)

First time I've made my lane opponent rage quit. Feels good.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Nov 17, 2013)

And then we proceeded to lose a lot of games after that comeback game :3


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Nov 17, 2013)

olaf is great
if u can
avoid teamfighting ever


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Nov 17, 2013)

WAD said:


> olaf is great
> if u can
> avoid teamfighting ever



So I'm guessing split push olaf is best.

I probably should've picked a mid that can clear and hold the turret if we were planning to do that. Also


----------



## Maerala (Nov 17, 2013)

I'm pretty salty about that last game tbh.


----------



## Sanger Zonvolt (Nov 17, 2013)

You can just call me Sanger or San now.

I didn't perform well in those games, I'm sorry.


----------



## Darth (Nov 17, 2013)

Sanger Zonvolt said:


> You can just call me Sanger or San now.



...


naaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah.

I like Predacon more.  Rolls off the tongue you know?


----------



## Bioness (Nov 17, 2013)




----------



## Didi (Nov 17, 2013)

Demonic Shaman said:


> So I'm guessing split push olaf is best.
> 
> I probably should've picked a mid that can clear and hold the turret if we were planning to do that. Also



WHAT THE ACTUAL FUCK



WHAT


WHAT


























*WHAT*


like wtf

Patoy was a legit as fuck support player imo, maybe even 2nd best in NA after Xpecial
And kiwi was meh on top lane

ofc I don't know how their internal training and scrims and stuff have gone lately


but this seems verrrrrrry questionable to me


----------



## Darth (Nov 17, 2013)

yeah at one point Patoy was competing for the title of "best support NA". No idea why the sudden roster change. 

Internal drama maybe?


----------



## Didi (Nov 17, 2013)

Yeah, I really don't know

Reddit is speculating it was because patoy's is kind of a selfish player (not taking risks if it would mean he dies), and/or he want to go back to school

And/or also because Patoy/QTpie was actually one of the very few botlanes where the AD actually called the shots, so theoretically KiwiKid with better mechanics (tho I don't know if he's better skilled mechanically than Patoy  at that but w/e) would perform better than Patoy since all he has do to is follow orders and use his mechanics



I hope it gets explained soon


----------



## Infamy (Nov 17, 2013)

Demonic Shaman said:


> Oh nice infamy is back posting on forums. And last I check you were Diamond 3 lol. Good job bro, are you going to aim for challenger or what are your plans next?



I don't think I'm good enough for challenger but 50+ lp in d1 is probably a good goal.


----------



## Vaeny (Nov 17, 2013)

Lisha said something about Patoy not helping team, probably in a really harsh way since it was deleted.


----------



## αce (Nov 17, 2013)

> Patoy was a legit as fuck support player imo, maybe even 2nd best in NA after Xpecial
> And kiwi was meh on top lane



that bloodwater though








Also, I remember qtpie complaining that patoy just slept all day. Probably internal drama or bad scrims records recently.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Nov 17, 2013)

Ace said:
			
		

> Also, I remember qtpie complaining that patoy just slept all day. Probably internal drama or bad scrims records recently.



Possible internal drama but I doubt we're going to find out unless they show it 'accidentally' in a stream or say something in their blogs.

But why Kiwikid for support ._. I feel they could've gotten someone else but meh.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Nov 17, 2013)

>dignitas
>expecting good things

chuckle chuckle


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Nov 17, 2013)

Oh right I hate dignitas. Why do I care


----------



## Maerala (Nov 17, 2013)

Can confirm that Aatrox ain't shit and Fiora OP.


----------



## Guiness (Nov 17, 2013)

need more manga/anime to read

finisged cross game yesterday or was it friday? anyway, good read anyways.

halp pls


----------



## Vaeny (Nov 17, 2013)

6 man wipe with Mega Venusaur 

POK?MON MASTER.
GEN 1 POK?MANS FOREVER.

Sleep Powder > Leech Seed > Giga Drain.

Repeat for great win.


----------



## OS (Nov 17, 2013)

4N said:


> need more manga/anime to read
> 
> finisged cross game yesterday or was it friday? anyway, good read anyways.
> 
> halp pls



We already gave you a list.

Read Great Teacher Onizuka.


Also, went to my first ever Nascar race today. Funny enough i was there for volunteer work and it turned out i just went to the championship and watched for free. Gotta say. It's more fun watching it irl.


----------



## Guiness (Nov 17, 2013)

Original Sin said:


> We already gave you a list.
> 
> Read Great Teacher Onizuka.
> 
> ...



GIVE ME MOAR


----------



## Guiness (Nov 17, 2013)

Is Infinite Stratos any good?


----------



## OS (Nov 17, 2013)

4N said:


> Is Infinite Stratos any good?



AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAHAHAAHAHAAHAHAAHAHAAHAHAAHAHAAHAHAAHAHAAHAHAAHAHAAHAHAAHAHAAHAHAAHAHAAHAHAAHAHAAHAHAAHAHAAHAHAAHAHAAHAHAAHAHAAHAHAAHAHAAHAHAAHAHAAHAHAAHAHAAHAHAAHAHAAHAHAAHAHAAHAHAAHAHAAHAHAAHAHAAHAHAAHAHAAHAHAAHAHAAHAHAAHAHAAHAHAAHAHAAHAHAAHAHAAHAHAAHAHAAHAHAAHAHAAHAHAAHAHAAHAHAAHAHAAHAHAAHAHAAHAHAAHAHAAHAHAAHAHAAHAHAAHAHAAHAHAAHAHAAHAHAAHAHAAHAHAAHAHAAHAHAAHAHAAHAHAAHAHAAHAHAAHAHAAHAHAAHAHAAHAHAAHAHAAHAHAAHAHAAHAHAAHAHAAHAHAAHAHAAHAHAAHAHAAHAHAAHAHAAHAHAAHAHAAHAHAAHAHAAHAHAAHAHAAHAHAAHAHAvAHAHAAHAHAAHAHAAHAHAAHAHAAHAHAAHAHAAHAHAAHAHAAHAHAAHAHAAHAHAAHAHAAHAHAAHAHAAHAHAAHAHAAHAHAAHAHAAHAHAAHAHAAHAHAAHAHAAHAHAAHAHAAHAHAAHAHAAHAHAAHAHAAHAHAAHAHAAHAHAAHAHAAHAHAAHAHAAHAHAAHAHAAHAHAAHAHAAHAHAAHAHAAHAHAAHAHAAHAHAAHAHAAHAHAAHAHAAHAHAAHAHAAHAHAAHAHAAHAHAAHAHAAHAHAAHAHAAHAHAAHAHAAHAHAAHAHAAHAHAAHAHAAHAHAAHAHAAHAHAAHAHAAHAHAAHAHAAHAHAAHAHAAHAHAAHAHA



To add to your list. 


Seto No Hayaname (my bride is a mermaid in subs.)
To aru series.
UQ Holder atm seems promising.


----------



## Shozan (Nov 17, 2013)

I can't picture any of the fuckers on Dignitas having 'internal drama', I just can't. I can see the guys getin' toasted as fuck every day


----------



## Guiness (Nov 17, 2013)

Original Sin said:


> AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAHAHAAHAHAAHAHAAHAHAAHAHAAHAHAAHAHAAHAHAAHAHAAHAHAAHAHAAHAHAAHAHAAHAHAAHAHAAHAHAAHAHAAHAHAAHAHAAHAHAAHAHAAHAHAAHAHAAHAHAAHAHAAHAHAAHAHAAHAHAAHAHAAHAHAAHAHAAHAHAAHAHAAHAHAAHAHAAHAHAAHAHAAHAHAAHAHAAHAHAAHAHAAHAHAAHAHAAHAHAAHAHAAHAHAAHAHAAHAHAAHAHAAHAHAAHAHAAHAHAAHAHAAHAHAAHAHAAHAHAAHAHAAHAHAAHAHAAHAHAAHAHAAHAHAAHAHAAHAHAAHAHAAHAHAAHAHAAHAHAAHAHAAHAHAAHAHAAHAHAAHAHAAHAHAAHAHAAHAHAAHAHAAHAHAAHAHAAHAHAAHAHAAHAHAAHAHAAHAHAAHAHAAHAHAAHAHAAHAHAAHAHAAHAHAAHAHAAHAHAAHAHAAHAHAAHAHAAHAHAvAHAHAAHAHAAHAHAAHAHAAHAHAAHAHAAHAHAAHAHAAHAHAAHAHAAHAHAAHAHAAHAHAAHAHAAHAHAAHAHAAHAHAAHAHAAHAHAAHAHAAHAHAAHAHAAHAHAAHAHAAHAHAAHAHAAHAHAAHAHAAHAHAAHAHAAHAHAAHAHAAHAHAAHAHAAHAHAAHAHAAHAHAAHAHAAHAHAAHAHAAHAHAAHAHAAHAHAAHAHAAHAHAAHAHAAHAHAAHAHAAHAHAAHAHAAHAHAAHAHAAHAHAAHAHAAHAHAAHAHAAHAHAAHAHAAHAHAAHAHAAHAHAAHAHAAHAHAAHAHAAHAHAAHAHAAHAHAAHAHAAHAHAAHAHAAHAHA
> 
> 
> 
> ...



why you laugh at IS? it seems like it could be good. >_>

what is UQ Holder about?


----------



## Sanger Zonvolt (Nov 17, 2013)

4N said:


> need more manga/anime to read
> 
> finisged cross game yesterday or was it friday? anyway, good read anyways.
> 
> halp pls



Have you read Battle Angel Alita?


----------



## OS (Nov 17, 2013)

Watch it and cry. 



UQ holder is a continuation of Negima. Though it lacks the things that made negima kinda bad, so far.


----------



## Guiness (Nov 17, 2013)

Sanger Zonvolt said:


> Have you read Battle Angel Alita?



nah. what is it about?



Original Sin said:


> Watch it and cry.
> 
> 
> 
> UQ holder is a continuation of Negima. Though it lacks the things that made negima kinda bad, so far.



i stopped reading negima like around chapter 80 or so a couple years back. dunno if thats a good thing.

also, stahp teasing me about IS. is it good or not?


----------



## Infamy (Nov 17, 2013)

Played with RiotSaori sadly they didn't speak to me during or after game.


----------



## Sanger Zonvolt (Nov 17, 2013)

4N said:


> nah. what is it about?



Action cyberpunk setting with a cyborg main character and kind of varies what the main plot is about, it's very good.


----------



## Vaeny (Nov 17, 2013)

The based Volibear who went 4 Giants belts in to an Ancient Golem and then another Giants belt.


----------



## Maerala (Nov 18, 2013)

NA down.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Nov 18, 2013)

You won't respond to me on Skype :<!


----------



## Darth (Nov 18, 2013)

Nimburn wha?


----------



## Vaeny (Nov 18, 2013)

What about Nimburn?


----------



## Nim (Nov 18, 2013)




----------



## OS (Nov 18, 2013)

Kyle should just watch IS as a punishment.


----------



## Sanger Zonvolt (Nov 18, 2013)

[youtube]o_-hRMfdzgM[/youtube]


----------



## Didi (Nov 18, 2013)




----------



## Morglay (Nov 18, 2013)

Enjoyable.


----------



## Vaeny (Nov 18, 2013)

Pretty sure I had a virus, multiple programs were failing to start and install correctly.

Had to reformat twice because I fell asleep during the first one so it fucked up and froze.


----------



## Maerala (Nov 18, 2013)

Porn is bad.


----------



## Vaeny (Nov 18, 2013)

Damn porn.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Nov 18, 2013)

Maerala said:


> Porn is bad.


----------



## Maerala (Nov 18, 2013)

Annie's orgasm face turns me on.


----------



## OS (Nov 18, 2013)

Annie-a-shit


----------



## Vaeny (Nov 18, 2013)

Adrian is a normal p*d*p****.


----------



## Maerala (Nov 18, 2013)

Ew, not that Annie.



I like my women ripe.


----------



## Vaeny (Nov 18, 2013)

I thought you liked your boys young and untouched.


----------



## Maerala (Nov 18, 2013)

Yes, and my women ripe and curvaceous.


----------



## OS (Nov 18, 2013)

Maerala said:


> Ew, not that Annie.
> 
> 
> 
> I like my women ripe.



And with huge noses.


----------



## Maerala (Nov 18, 2013)

Annie's nose is probably the hottest thing about her.

Such bold, much elegant.


----------



## Guiness (Nov 18, 2013)

adrian who u think u foolin' doe


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Nov 18, 2013)

Adrian is gonna single-handedly prove homosexuality is a choice.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Nov 18, 2013)

That face looks so wrong by the way.

I mean...



_look at it_


----------



## Darth (Nov 18, 2013)

WAD said:


> _look at it_



WHY U MAKE ME DO SO. 



Adrian's a closet bi-sexual confirmed in the NF league thread.

brb posting it on his wall.


----------



## Guiness (Nov 18, 2013)

onto chapter 21 of great teacher onizuka

where has this manga been all my life?  ;______;


----------



## Guiness (Nov 18, 2013)

WAD said:


> Adrian is gonna single-handedly prove homosexuality is a choice.





WAD said:


> That face looks so wrong by the way.
> 
> I mean...
> 
> ...





adrian's has an alter ego called adrianne. adrianne, ironically, is the heterosexual part of adrian.



:kappa

pls no copy pasterino


----------



## Lord Genome (Nov 18, 2013)

online               .


----------



## Maerala (Nov 18, 2013)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7EUj3RxeElY[/youtube]


----------



## Guiness (Nov 18, 2013)

why is adrian gay if there are only 6 billion people in the world????????? 

pls no copy pasterino petito


----------



## Guiness (Nov 18, 2013)

Lord Genome said:


> online               .



my gran didn't let me use the internet freely until i was 15.   and even then it was only for a couple of hours at a time. 

when i was 17, i bought a usb drive that picked up wifi signals and when she found out, i was grounded for like almost a month.


----------



## Darth (Nov 18, 2013)

[youtube]o_-hRMfdzgM[/youtube]

wtf seriously?


----------



## Guiness (Nov 18, 2013)

Darth said:


> [youtube]o_-hRMfdzgM[/youtube]
> 
> wtf seriously?



i didnt even get the random yet very cute animal pictures.

still i liked it.


----------



## Darth (Nov 18, 2013)

4N said:


> i didnt even get the random yet very cute animal pictures.
> 
> still i liked it.



the only part I liked was the challenger bit. 

Expected that.


----------



## Nim (Nov 18, 2013)

I don't have anything to flame about right now, so just letting you know I like you guys and playing with you is fun (most of the time) :ho


----------



## OS (Nov 18, 2013)

Darth said:


> [youtube]o_-hRMfdzgM[/youtube]
> 
> wtf seriously?



Lol. At first I thought he was just congratulating everyone. Then I watched every single one and laughed.


----------



## Nim (Nov 18, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]SCLA80Jeh44[/YOUTUBE]

<333


----------



## Darth (Nov 18, 2013)

Nim♥ said:


> I don't have anything to flame about right now, so just letting you know I like you guys and playing with you is fun (most of the time) :ho



awww nim you're so cute! pek


----------



## luminaeus (Nov 18, 2013)

4N said:


> why is adrian gay if there are only 6 billion people in the world?????????
> 
> pls no copy pasterino petito



it's 7 billion!!111! getyourfactsstraight!!!1


----------



## Chausie (Nov 18, 2013)

adrian has such a good taste in women, it's a wonder that he's gay


----------



## Maerala (Nov 18, 2013)

Just the way the good Lord made me.


----------



## Darth (Nov 18, 2013)

Chausie said:


> adrian has such a good taste in women, it's a wonder that he's gay


----------



## Vaeny (Nov 18, 2013)

4N said:


> adrian's has an alter ego called adrianne. adrianne, ironically, is the heterosexual part of adrian.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



so Adrian still only likes guys.


----------



## luminaeus (Nov 18, 2013)

You know that feeling, right. When your stomach starts hurting really bad right after lunch, you go to the typical high school nurse and she's like "OH YOU'RE FINE!!!~" and send you back to class to suffer for the rest of the day. It didn't quit until 10 minutes before the end of the day.

Yeah, I had a shitty day >.<


----------



## Vaeny (Nov 18, 2013)

So he spends all his time making videos that give people shit for what they do.

Then he ends the season by making a video trying to all friendly and saying you're all good anyway and then giving people shit.

What a fucking bag of dog crap.


----------



## Darth (Nov 18, 2013)

You clearly didn't watch the video. 

That entire video was him shitting on every League lol.


----------



## Chausie (Nov 18, 2013)

idk who youre on about vae

but i totally agree

what a dickhead


----------



## Vaeny (Nov 18, 2013)

Darth said:


> You clearly didn't watch the video.
> 
> That entire video was him shitting on every League lol.



you clearly never read my comment properly.


----------



## Nim (Nov 18, 2013)

Phanalax said:


> You know that feeling, right. When your stomach starts hurting really bad right after lunch, you go to the typical high school nurse and she's like "OH YOU'RE FINE!!!~" and send you back to class to suffer for the rest of the day. It didn't quit until 10 minutes before the end of the day.
> 
> Yeah, I had a shitty day >.<



We didn't even have something like a school nurse o.o


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Nov 18, 2013)

[w]hat [a] [d]ickhead


----------



## αce (Nov 18, 2013)

i don't know why i thought evolution would be a fun class
fuck this shit


----------



## Darth (Nov 18, 2013)

WAD said:


> [w]hat [a] [d]ickhead



> Mind Blown.


----------



## luminaeus (Nov 18, 2013)

Nim♥ said:


> We didn't even have something like a school nurse o.o



Really? Not like she does much anyway 



WAD said:


> [w]hat [a] [d]ickhead



We learned something here today gentlemen

and woman


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Nov 18, 2013)

Stole baron as Fiddle support. 

That's the highlight of my day so far.


----------



## OS (Nov 18, 2013)

Vae said:


> So he spends all his time making videos that give people shit for what they do.
> 
> Then he ends the season by making a video trying to all friendly and saying you're all good anyway and then giving people shit.
> 
> What a fucking bag of dog crap.



It's for entertainment purposes. Durr.


----------



## Maerala (Nov 18, 2013)

Kyut. ^____^


----------



## Didi (Nov 18, 2013)

Sky isn't funny tho

Especially this video was predictable and dumb and boring and there was literally no joke at all


His first few videos he showed promise, but then he quickly fell into repeating himself, regurgitating the same few circlejerks for cheap laughs/upvotes (DAE junglers & supports are abused 2 much and ADCs are literally Hitler?!!!)


He's pretty bad


----------



## Vaeny (Nov 18, 2013)

That fucking Brand was nasty, did more damage to champs than his entire team combined.

Malphite, Graves and Udyr were braindead though so it's k.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Nov 18, 2013)

That malphite is a rioter too.


----------



## Darth (Nov 18, 2013)

a rioter wat?


----------



## Maerala (Nov 18, 2013)

l0l I bet that Brand was so salty. The only good Rioter I've ever played with was Geeves.

Hady how dare you play Fifi after calling her trash.


----------



## Vaeny (Nov 18, 2013)

FUCKING CALLED IT WAD.


----------



## Chausie (Nov 18, 2013)

brand was actually really nice

my bindings in that game were awesome


----------



## Nim (Nov 18, 2013)

I just got grabbed 24/7 ._.


----------



## Darth (Nov 18, 2013)

Maerala said:


> l0l I bet that Brand was so salty. The only good Rioter I've ever played with was Geeves.
> 
> Hady how dare you play Fifi after calling her trash.



I play trash champs all the time and YOU CAN'T STOP ME


----------



## Chausie (Nov 18, 2013)

Nim♥ said:


> I just got grabbed 24/7 ._.



no you didn't, stop lying nim!


----------



## Gogeta (Nov 18, 2013)

Yeah Nim get your shit together


----------



## Nim (Nov 18, 2013)

Pfff it is true xD Chausie had to save me so many times.


----------



## Nim (Nov 18, 2013)

haha xD still a cat lady though


----------



## Vaeny (Nov 18, 2013)

My dog gets pissed when I blow on its nose too.

They don't like it, mine doesn't slap me though, she just licks me to make me stop.


----------



## Maerala (Nov 18, 2013)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CeitEiHcr8s[/youtube]


----------



## OS (Nov 18, 2013)

Maerala said:


> [youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CeitEiHcr8s[/youtube]



My dog does that. You gotta intimidate her to do it though.


----------



## Darth (Nov 18, 2013)

you find that in my sig?

bout time somebody commented on it. great amv


----------



## Darth (Nov 18, 2013)

oh wtf adrian you totally posted that naruto amv first.


----------



## αce (Nov 18, 2013)

that video wasn't cute
just creepy


even creepier is that one gif of the owl getting patted on the head and it looks like hes smiling
no, it's terrified


----------



## αce (Nov 18, 2013)




----------



## OS (Nov 18, 2013)

AMV's?

Here's a good one. 

I'd put it at the same tier as the one piece one you guys showed me. Gotta know the series to like it probably.

[youtube]5yLiwodIadc[/youtube]


----------



## Maerala (Nov 18, 2013)

Darth said:


> you find that in my sig?
> 
> bout time somebody commented on it. great amv





Darth said:


> oh wtf adrian you totally posted that naruto amv first.



wat are you saying o_O


----------



## Darth (Nov 18, 2013)

Original Sin said:


> AMV's?
> 
> Here's a good one.
> 
> ...



HEY THIS LOOKS LIKE IT HAS SPOILERS.


----------



## Maerala (Nov 18, 2013)

αce said:


> that video wasn't cute
> just creepy
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## OS (Nov 18, 2013)

Darth said:


> HEY THIS LOOKS LIKE IT HAS SPOILERS.



There probably won't be another season apparently so go ahead


----------



## Darth (Nov 18, 2013)

dear god wtf


just found another image to adblock. thank god for chrome extensions. 


Original Sin said:


> There probably won't be another season apparently so go ahead



no fuck you we'll get a 3rd season eventually


----------



## αce (Nov 18, 2013)

not a fan of amv's but this is the best one i've seen aside from the one piece in 10 minutes video


[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mjmiWc69h1Q[/youtube]


----------



## αce (Nov 18, 2013)

the first time i saw garp saying "nothing will stop him now...we have already angered...the 'ruler of the seas'.." i almost couldn't contain my bodily fluids


----------



## OS (Nov 18, 2013)

Darth said:


> dear god wtf
> 
> 
> just found another image to adblock. thank god for chrome extensions.
> ...



It was JC staff that said it


----------



## Darth (Nov 18, 2013)

Original Sin said:


> It was JC staff that said it



i doubt it. 

[YOUTUBE]FMho9WnrS-w[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## OS (Nov 18, 2013)

I have this one too. But honestly the OP song is a GOAT.

[youtube]gayP7PUw1Ws[/youtube]


----------



## αce (Nov 18, 2013)

sadly though anime has become shit
or maybe i just don't enjoy it anymore
idk the average anime cliches and expressions just don't do anything for me anymore


----------



## Chausie (Nov 18, 2013)

four wins tonight guys! gg, ty for the games

also, AMVs? i ain't watched any in years. i remember some naruto ones from when i was younger that were really popular.


----------



## OS (Nov 18, 2013)

Anime is still alive and kicking. This year there was

SnK
Railgun S
Hataraku Maou Sama
Log Horizon
Kill la Kill
Samurai Flamenco


----------



## αce (Nov 18, 2013)

i don't think you understand
it doesn't matter how good it seems
i just can't physically watch anime anymore


----------



## OS (Nov 18, 2013)

I went through that phase for a long while. Still prefer manga over anime but there are some anime that make your day.


----------



## Chausie (Nov 18, 2013)

αce said:


> i don't think you understand
> it doesn't matter how good it seems
> i just can't physically watch anime anymore



i kinda agree with you? though i did enjoy SnK

i've gotten so picky with anime now, it's really hard to find one i enjoy.

anything that 's even slightly childish, follows idiotic stereotypes or is all about 'amg im stronger than you  lemme beat you up' 'oh no i lost cause i went after the main character like an idiot' 'oh well let's try again, this time i can use such and such ability which i was too stupid to use before'

or other such things

really piss me off now


----------



## Darth (Nov 18, 2013)

αce said:


> sadly though anime has become shit
> or maybe i just don't enjoy it anymore
> idk the average anime cliches and expressions just don't do anything for me anymore



I used to be like that then I man'd up and watched a bunch of random stuff that was airing at the time. It just so happened to be the season with Sword Art Online and Psycho Pass, both of which I really enjoyed.


----------



## αce (Nov 18, 2013)

i doubt im gonna find anything better than steins gate unless pyscho pass is really that good


----------



## Guiness (Nov 18, 2013)

psycho pass is really good

speaking of which i didnt watch the last 3 episodes because i had to leave for basic training back in March.

perhaps i should finish it?

also, why is Echiki Onizuka so damn gar?


----------



## OS (Nov 18, 2013)

[youtube]gWLhafdJeoQ[/youtube]
[youtube]lSwnNy6MRa8[/youtube]


----------



## OS (Nov 18, 2013)

Then there is this

[youtube]AM6LT4XLZeM[/youtube]
[youtube]ucGoLG_b1Xg[/youtube]


----------



## Lortastic (Nov 18, 2013)

I actually haven't been watching much of this season's anime.

Just Flamenco and Diamond no Ace.


----------



## αce (Nov 18, 2013)

exactly why i can't watch anime anymore
thanks for reminding me


----------



## Chausie (Nov 18, 2013)

what's the other more recent james bonds films?

i saw that skyfall one last night and it was kinda funny, so might watch another  before bed


----------



## OS (Nov 18, 2013)

[youtube]syt_PDqI5zs[/youtube]


----------



## Didi (Nov 18, 2013)

Chausie said:


> what's the other more recent james bonds films?
> 
> i saw that skyfall one last night and it was kinda funny, so might watch another  before bed



The other Daniel Craig bond films are Casino Royale and Quantum of Solace


QoS sucks tho, it's just a generic action movie


Casino Royale is pretty gud tho


----------



## OS (Nov 18, 2013)

> exactly why i can't watch anime anymore
> thanks for reminding me


you hurt yourself and me with that statement


----------



## Chausie (Nov 18, 2013)

Didi said:


> The other Daniel Craig bond films are Casino Royale and Quantum of Solace
> 
> 
> QoS sucks tho, it's just a generic action movie
> ...



i try that casino royale one then, if not tonight then tomorrow

i thought they were just action films? skyfall seemed like it.

was easy to watch though, good to relax too.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Nov 18, 2013)

i think i might actually be diamond material in this game again
i just had to stop acting like a retard


----------



## Vaeny (Nov 18, 2013)

HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA, SAJIN WAS BUILDING A BOTRK ON TALON.


----------



## OS (Nov 18, 2013)

Chausie said:


> i try that casino royale one then, if not tonight then tomorrow
> 
> i thought they were just action films? skyfall seemed like it.
> 
> was easy to watch though, good to relax too.



Skyfall to me was kinda stupid. It got so much hype because they did ONE thing that got people all giddy.



*Spoiler*: __ 



 They revealed James Bond's real name


----------



## Chausie (Nov 18, 2013)

but his whole thing is that he's called james bond

was hardly going to end up being some secret code name, that would be too exciting.

the shock was that his mother is french!

though i dont know shit about the films, that was prob already revealed.

(though knowing me she will end up belgian or swiss or some shit)


----------



## Didi (Nov 18, 2013)

Chausie said:


> i try that casino royale one then, if not tonight then tomorrow
> 
> i thought they were just action films? skyfall seemed like it.
> 
> was easy to watch though, good to relax too.



Nah, bond films are about more than just action. They have a certain class/atmosphere going, the good ones at least, that classic bond vibe, hard to describe. 

Also, a lot of tropes, like Q's spy gadgets, bondgirls, et cetera.



Original Sin said:


> Skyfall to me was kinda stupid. It got so much hype because they did ONE thing that got people all giddy.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Fuck u man, Skyfall was good, definitely the best Craig Bond. Good engaging storyline with threatening villain, good atmosphere, good action. It was a good film.


Also, there were references to every single other bond film, which was pretty fucking neato.


----------



## OS (Nov 18, 2013)

Only the villain to me was likeable about the movie. I also hate the black girl. Like she was just there to be there or make things worse. Then after she shot him accidentally like the pro spy she is. His leave from duty was so damn anti climatic. 

[youtube]5FWfg__wKSY[/youtube]


----------



## αce (Nov 18, 2013)

> HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA, SAJIN WAS BUILDING A BOTRK ON TALON.



can confirm best build


----------



## Austin (Nov 18, 2013)

played udyr

hes like the sona of the jungle 

just super laid back play


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Nov 18, 2013)

Sona? Laid back play?

(╬ ಠ益ಠ)


----------



## Austin (Nov 18, 2013)

sona is easy mode support man, face it


----------



## Chausie (Nov 18, 2013)

you're not playing her right if you are just laid back when you play her!


----------



## Sanger Zonvolt (Nov 18, 2013)

Darth said:


> [youtube]o_-hRMfdzgM[/youtube]
> 
> wtf seriously?



Everyone just ignored it when I posted this heh


----------



## Lortastic (Nov 18, 2013)

Haha love Sky!


----------



## Guiness (Nov 18, 2013)

Lortastic said:


> Haha love Sky!



you are one of the few in the thread who do


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Nov 18, 2013)

Wait did someone gift me something?

I might have not been paying attention and clicking something and made it disappear.


----------



## Darth (Nov 18, 2013)

WAD said:


> Wait did someone gift me something?
> 
> I might have not been paying attention and clicking something and made it disappear.



This is the thanks I get?


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Nov 18, 2013)

youre trollin dawg


----------



## Darth (Nov 18, 2013)

trolling's against my religion bro. 

it's true. ask ace.


----------



## Guiness (Nov 18, 2013)

onizuka-sensei

what a guy. what a man.


----------



## Sanger Zonvolt (Nov 18, 2013)

Lortastic said:


> Haha love Sky!



I love his videos as well.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Nov 18, 2013)

Welp its down.


----------



## Infamy (Nov 18, 2013)

noooo the servers


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Nov 18, 2013)

better give NA RP


----------



## Chausie (Nov 18, 2013)

na is down?

lololol


----------



## Infamy (Nov 18, 2013)

WAD said:


> better give NA RP




1k RP WHERe


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Nov 18, 2013)

Preseason preparation np.


----------



## Sanger Zonvolt (Nov 18, 2013)

Ah ok, and I thought it was just me.


----------



## Infamy (Nov 19, 2013)

lol


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Nov 19, 2013)

> Anything else?
> 
> Alex Ich: Dunno, delete Riven from game? Tired of playing against her


----------



## Sanger Zonvolt (Nov 19, 2013)

League forums full of people calling for compensation and Caitlyn porn posting.


----------



## Infamy (Nov 19, 2013)

yay I can log in again


----------



## Sanger Zonvolt (Nov 19, 2013)

I was put into a 17 minute queue....


----------



## Vaeny (Nov 19, 2013)

Poor children, your server was down and you're in a 17 minute queue!

THE HORROR.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Nov 19, 2013)

It was only down for an hour. I just watched something on netflix to pass the time.


----------



## Nim (Nov 19, 2013)

I don't watch many amvs, but sometimes I get a recommendation from youtube  liked how this one was edited! Nice work (:

[YOUTUBE]H_S79Y-_8F0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Vaeny (Nov 19, 2013)

Watched Forrest Gump again, such a good movie, SO MANY CRY WORTHY MOMENTS


----------



## Lord Genome (Nov 19, 2013)

Vae youd never understand the server problems of NA


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Nov 19, 2013)

We won all of our games tonight. The cycle of wins and losses continue.


----------



## Vaeny (Nov 19, 2013)

Lord Genome said:


> Vae youd never understand the server problems of NA



YEAH RIGHT.

WHEN I WAS ON NA I GOT 1000 RP ONCE CAUSE MY RUNES AND CHAMPS DISSAPEARED FOR 1? WEEKS.

#never4get


----------



## Lord Genome (Nov 19, 2013)

when eu gets problems like that maybe youll get RP compensation to


----------



## Gogeta (Nov 19, 2013)

Yeah we never get such small issues


----------



## Sanger Zonvolt (Nov 19, 2013)

Demonic Shaman said:


> We won all of our games tonight. The cycle of wins and losses continue.



A big turn around from yesterday.

I demand RP from Riot for being inconvenienced for 30 minutes also, I need it to buy Redeemed Riven.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Nov 19, 2013)

I won all games with you guys on EU (7).
And all games on NA (3? 4?).

That's like.

A record.

Although I did play a single ARAM on EU during the downtime...and I lost after 50 minutes (wtf, longest ARAM ever) when their nexus was at 20 HP.

ლ(｀ー?ლ)


----------



## Keile (Nov 19, 2013)

I play league. I dominate normal games but can't seem to win ranked ones. I almost always win with Lux in normal yet I lose in ranked with her.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Nov 19, 2013)

Hello newbie, what is your IGN and on what server?


----------



## Keile (Nov 19, 2013)

Sup bruh 

I'm on the NA server and my username is Greye (I really want to change it tho)

I'm kinda embarassed at my record. I might have won one ranked game so far...

I spend all my money on new champs b/c fuck runes


----------



## Lord Genome (Nov 19, 2013)

Keile said:


> Sup bruh
> 
> I'm on the NA server and my username is Greye (I really want to change it tho)
> 
> ...




might be your problem


----------



## Infamy (Nov 19, 2013)

I think Greye is a pretty good ign
also beating someone that has runes while you have no runes is extremely difficult


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Nov 19, 2013)

And it was 5/1/31 support Soraka too. (　ﾟДﾟ）

As for Lux, you generally want to finish Athene's Holy Grail after Chalice. The CDR on her is more beneficial to her than any other champion. Then you can go straight into deathcap!

Even if you are Support Lux! (though it works to much less effect).


----------



## Lord Genome (Nov 19, 2013)

actually holy shit wow

you need runes and a proper mastery page


----------



## Keile (Nov 19, 2013)

Lord Genome said:


> might be your problem




I thought so too but I love buying new champs and trying them out. I literally play with no runes. How much do runes affect champ efficacy?

I dominate Normal to the tune of 0-1 deaths and like 25 kills or 30 assists sometimes


----------



## Infamy (Nov 19, 2013)

Keile said:


> I thought so too but I love buying new champs and trying them out. I literally play with no runes. How much do runes affect champ efficacy?
> 
> I dominate Normal to the tune of 0-1 deaths and like 25 kills or 30 assists sometimes



A gold player could beat me (diamond 1) 10/10 times if I had no runes and they did. Runes are like 70% of the game or more.
You should work on a standard rune page
AP Quints
Magic pen marks
Armor seals
Magic resist glyphs/ap per level glyphs


----------



## Lord Genome (Nov 19, 2013)

im no diamond but just looking at your match history and junnk, you should get runes and work on your last hitting. also different builds prob

looks like your good at not dying which is better than me LOL


----------



## Maerala (Nov 19, 2013)

But masteries are free.

y u no make 

If you don't know what to get you can look up champion guides on lolking.com that'll give you a general idea of what's good on who, etc.


----------



## Infamy (Nov 19, 2013)

Maerala said:


> But masteries are free.
> 
> y u no make
> 
> If you don't know what to get you can look up champion guides on lolking.com that'll give you a general idea of what's good on who, etc.



Better site: Probuilds.net shows build order and more


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Nov 19, 2013)

This guy can be Challenger tier.

If he cared.

Or tried.

Get proper runes and masteries. ಠ_ಠ


----------



## Vaeny (Nov 19, 2013)

WAD just called me a loser for crying at the end of Forrest Gump.

I want to beat his face in IRL now, I get emotional about books/movies a lot of the time if they're good


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Nov 19, 2013)

...loser ʘ‿ʘ


----------



## Vaeny (Nov 19, 2013)

Infamy said:


> A gold player could beat me (diamond 1) 10/10 times if I had no runes and they did. Runes are like 70% of the game or more.
> You should work on a standard rune page
> AP Quints
> Magic pen marks
> ...



10/10 times? No, not really.
Maybe 5/10.


----------



## Infamy (Nov 19, 2013)

Vae said:


> 10/10 times? No, not really.
> Maybe 5/10.



I'm quite confident anyone here could beat me in that situation every match. Especially if I was Lux and you were Riven. You should try playing someone on here like that then you'll be amazed by how fast you die lol.


----------



## Vaeny (Nov 19, 2013)

I've played against higher gold players with no runes, it really doesn't change that much on certain champs.


----------



## Infamy (Nov 19, 2013)

runes are op either way though and I don't suggest ranked without them.


----------



## Vaeny (Nov 19, 2013)

Oh of course, you can't go in to ranked without runes, you can manage with tier 2 runes if you're good at the game, but no runes at all, especially if you're new, will fuck you over.


----------



## Nim (Nov 19, 2013)

Vae said:


> WAD just called me a loser for crying at the end of Forrest Gump.
> 
> I want to beat his face in IRL now, I get emotional about books/movies a lot of the time if they're good





If a book/movie/series is well made it touches me too C:


----------



## Keile (Nov 19, 2013)

Thanks for the replies, guys. I don't want to litter the thread with replies to every post so I'll just address some of them. C:



WAD said:


> This guy can be Challenger tier.
> 
> If he cared.
> 
> ...



Wait so I can do much better if I start getting serious? 

I just looked up Challenger Tier. That's the highest tier. How do you know I can be that good? I don't know if I believe it 



Infamy said:


> A gold player could beat me (diamond 1) 10/10 times if I had no runes and they did. Runes are like 70% of the game or more.



I had no idea. 



> You should work on a standard rune page
> AP Quints
> Magic pen marks
> Armor seals
> Magic resist glyphs/ap per level glyphs



Thanks I definitely will start doing this. I just thought it was a Riot money grab but this could be the reason I lose so much in ranked


----------



## Infamy (Nov 19, 2013)

It does suck that they cost so much IP though, when I first started playing I didn't finish my runes for a while either just kept buying champions.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Nov 19, 2013)

> How do you know I can be that good? I don't know if I believe it



／人◕ ‿‿ ◕人＼ Contract?


----------



## Keile (Nov 19, 2013)

Infamy said:


> It does suck that they cost so much IP though, when I first started playing I didn't finish my runes for a while either just kept buying champions.



Yeah I think they cost so much IP b/c Riot want users to use real money. 

Iunno tho. I feel like I'm missing out on new champs if I spend all my IP on runes which kinda feels like a loss b/c I can't see runes on my champ

Maybe I just need to invest a little money .


----------



## Keile (Nov 19, 2013)

WAD said:


> ／人◕ ‿‿ ◕人＼ Contract?



wats that


----------



## Gogeta (Nov 19, 2013)

Keile said:


> Thanks for the replies, guys. I don't want to litter the thread with replies to every post so I'll just address some of them. C:




Considering the content of many other posts, you are basically giving this thread a good name and enriching it with quality questions.


----------



## Vaeny (Nov 19, 2013)

You can't buy IP for real money.

You have to play the game for runes, there's no way to pay for it.


----------



## Chaos (Nov 19, 2013)

Ahahahahahaha I love Kog.


----------



## Nim (Nov 19, 2013)

I remember the time I wanted Kog so badly, but didn't have enough IP. Then I got excited his cost was going to be reduced. But didn't have enough IP anyway that time. Today I still don't own him xD


----------



## Chaos (Nov 19, 2013)

Nim♥ said:


> I remember the time I wanted Kog so badly, but didn't have enough IP. Then I got excited his cost was going to be reduced. But didn't have enough IP anyway that time. Today I still don't own him xD



You still should. His ult is the most fun thing ever, even when building AD.


----------



## Lortastic (Nov 19, 2013)

Shokugeki no Soma's art is so sexy. Still can't believe the artist is a hentai one.


----------



## Infamy (Nov 19, 2013)

that annie build tho?


----------



## Lortastic (Nov 19, 2013)

I couldn't think of a trollish username for my smurf account so I just went with Nakama Power.


----------



## Didi (Nov 19, 2013)

Greye

Do you...

Do you go 0/9/21 masteries on every champ?


----------



## Didi (Nov 19, 2013)

Also, Caitlyn with Runaan's and Wit's End is NOT an efficient build


unless it's secretly genius because you apply the on hit from wit's end on all those shots and the lifesteal from BT


but then still nah cuz runaan's sucks because putting yourself in range to hit three people in that match would've definitely meant akali/brand/lux/vi could kill you

then again you're being matched with unranked, bronzies and low low silver, so I guess that's why it does work


----------



## Nim (Nov 19, 2013)

wow I don't know how I won my last ranked game.. but I'm happy I don't have 0 LP anymore D:"


----------



## Gogeta (Nov 19, 2013)

Didi said:


> Also, Caitlyn with Runaan's and Wit's End is NOT an efficient build
> 
> 
> unless it's secretly genius because you apply the on hit from wit's end on all those shots and the lifesteal from BT
> ...



You are only high Silver why you talkin smack bro


----------



## Didi (Nov 19, 2013)

Lol

Gogeta calling someone else out on talking smack


just


lol


it wasn't even smacktalk

*Spoiler*: __ 



also, pretty sure I at least have gold mmr in ranked but we'll see next season
also you know I just dislike playing ranked

also, I get matched with gold and plat in normals (I can use this argument against you because you yourself used it for the longest time as to why you were good, before you hit anything noteworthy in ranked), and normals is what we were talking about


also, stop being always such an antagonistic cunt


----------



## Gogeta (Nov 19, 2013)

You probably had a bad day so ill just let it be.


----------



## Chausie (Nov 19, 2013)

afternoon guys! anyone up for playing today? 

also, shozan: will be going to town either wednesday or thursday, where i can get the stuff to send you! been unable to yesterday and today.



Didi said:


> Lol
> 
> Gogeta calling someone else out on talking smack
> 
> ...



there's really no point didi!


----------



## Nim (Nov 19, 2013)

Feel free to invite me to a game ((:


----------



## Chausie (Nov 19, 2013)

will do in an hour or two nim! gonna do some eatings and cleanings first


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Nov 19, 2013)

Hello friends, conducting a little experiment here:

Who do you think is the most underrated champion in each role?


----------



## Chausie (Nov 19, 2013)

soraka, all roles


----------



## Gogeta (Nov 19, 2013)

Assassin : Akali or Talon.
A lot of people have given up on Akali after the nerfs and what not but i still think that she is a powerhouse and can snowball/win games easily.
I am 50/50 on Talon because while he is strong other champs feel stronger. His roaming due to low Ult CD is just ridiculous though.

Fighters : Wukong definitely. Not much else to say

Mage : I'd say Malzahar. No one is ever going to rush QSS and his Ult makes him the best dueling mage IMO

Can't really speak for ADC's but the lack of Twitch is disturbing but i am kinda biased towards him so ill say that he got really forgotten after his nerf, which wasn't that huge IMO

Can't really speak much either here but i will say i find Soraka better than most people do. That stupid armor buff and AOE heal is retarded, especially late game.

Tanks : Maokai. Nautilus/Sejuani maybe too but the meta dictates those picks rather than direct buffs/nerfs. But Maokai got completely forgotten, he still has shitloads of CC, very good early ganks, and his Ultimate is especially very underrated for how powerful it is.


----------



## Infamy (Nov 19, 2013)

WAD said:


> Hello friends, conducting a little experiment here:
> 
> Who do you think is the most underrated champion in each role?



ADC: Tristana
Top: Olaf (Or do people know he's really strong now?)
Support: Brand maybe, hard to say for support since their strength is quite definitive but Brand is actually a pretty damn good support
Mid: Cassiopeia, or maybe Morgana both really strong..
Jungle: Riven


----------



## Guiness (Nov 19, 2013)

jungle: elise 
mid: soraka
top: nunu
support: brand/syndra
adc: crittlesticks/nid/annie

yah, im a genius, i know.


----------



## Maerala (Nov 19, 2013)

WAD said:


> Hello friends, conducting a little experiment here:
> 
> Who do you think is the most underrated champion in each role?



Going by official role classification:

*Marksman:* Ashe (not sure if true anymore after C9 but she had a popularity rise then and now she's gone again), and Quinn.

*Support:* Karma. :33

*Mage:* Viktor/Cassiopeia/Anivia/Swain.

*Tank:* Galio/Sejuani.

*Fighter:* Volibear.

*Assassin:* Fiora.


----------



## Darth (Nov 19, 2013)

Lol soraka.


----------



## Chausie (Nov 19, 2013)

Soraka > You


----------



## Darth (Nov 19, 2013)

Well seeing as she's a celestial being, i don't disagree.

Still lol'ing at her tho.


----------



## Sanger Zonvolt (Nov 19, 2013)

WAD said:


> Hello friends, conducting a little experiment here:
> 
> Who do you think is the most underrated champion in each role?



ADC Teemo.


----------



## Morglay (Nov 19, 2013)

Wukong is really underplayed for how beastly he can be, one of the top laners who can really carry a game.

Poppy is also underrated if you can use it.

Support I have to say Ali is underrated. If you can land the charge+knock up combo it is lane won with most adc champs who are alert. His heal is also a beastly lane pusher for that early 1st turret, especially with how his kit is set up to counter ganks.

Maokai I need to start playing this prick again because I used to love it. The outcome of team fights can depend largely on your use of the ulti though. Great early ganks more than compensate for the slowish clear time.

Junglesticks seems to have died recently, monster ganks when somebody knows how to play it.

Hecarim, I am a shit Bronze V player, therefore anything I have said up until this point probably made no sense. I however carried myself out of Bronze with him, made it to Silver I with him, made it to my promos in Silver I with him. Then stopped playing him. Dropped out of Silver I. Dropped to 83 lp in Silver II. Haven't played ranked since. This champ is still able to carry hard, from my experience with him. Any stance apart from: "Beast champion." Is underrating him imo.


----------



## Darth (Nov 19, 2013)

maokai sucks tho. 

trust me i used to be awesome with him. but in the meta right now he's really meh. 

just go ham and play shyvana.


----------



## Sanger Zonvolt (Nov 19, 2013)

People need to stop crying over Riven.


----------



## Infamy (Nov 19, 2013)

Sanger Zonvolt said:


> People need to stop crying over Riven.



They will when she's nerfed in s4 ;D


----------



## Sanger Zonvolt (Nov 19, 2013)

Please no more, she isn't even used in competitive play anymore.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Nov 19, 2013)

I myself can't really state just one champion so I'll give 3 for each position:

*My opinions:*

_Top:_ Wukong, Fiora, Karma

The first two are frankly, very strong. Both of them can lose lane and so long as they had decent enough farm with a Hydra just come into a teamfight midgame and tear people apart. If they win lane, their snowball is nearly impossible to deal with. Karma top is probably _the_ most underrated. Her entire kit is designed to screw mel?e over. A slow, a root, a haste. Her damage early game is also obscene. She is actually one of the few champs I have felt helpless against as Nasus (though I farmed well and eventually won game, it was such a pain). She needs AP to function well but she shouldnt replace the AP carry as she is closer to an AP support. Therefore while she is decent at both support and mid, as it can be done but is sub-optimal, top is where she truly shines. God help you if you're engaged on by her team with mantra shield and something like a Sivir ult.

_Mid:_ Viktor, Brand, AP Janna

Viktor is flat out underrated. I feel like he's almost Ziggs level (who was widely disregarded but is considered OP now). It is probably due to it being very difficult to play him (god I hate the laser/rumble ult casting). But he is super strong. Beast wave clear. Setups ganks really well with W (as well as a great disengage tool) and bursts so hard with ult. If the siege meta is in, he should be a hotly contested pick. 

Brand is extremely powerful especially if fed. When he's hot, he is hot. Put him in an AoE team comp and light them up. He beats a lot of mids with exceptions to some gimmicks like Fizz.

AP Janna even after having been nerfed is just...broken. Shields for a million (ally never dies, your mid tower never goes down). Full clears minion wave with one Q. Ult heals for a FUCKTON.

_Jungle:_ Volibear, Khazix, Master Yi

Voli is just a ganking god and duelist supreme. You will not lose 2v2s against their jungler and laner. Spam Giant Belts, get survivability and damage. Seems legit.

Khazix has ridiculous Level 2/3 damage and with double buffs it's even more dumb. You can kill their jungler by waiting around Rengar style so easily. Will surely be much more viable when they introduce the foreveralone Wraith camp.

Master Yi...run TP/smite. Farm your jungle til 6 unless a lane is severely overextended. Seriously. He clears ridiculously fast. You will hit 6 at the same time as your solo lanes. If you gank successfully/push out. Maybe even faster. Pretty much herbivore until your ult is ready then you blitz a lane of your choice. TP ganks/counters bot are ridiculous. TP for split push mid/late too good.


----------



## Infamy (Nov 19, 2013)

Riven is played competitively.




See? Reapered Ambition Pawn all using Riven a lot.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Nov 19, 2013)

_AD carry: Ashe, Twitch, Kog'maw_

It amazes me how I never see these champs, especially Kog, and instead people will pick or play mediocre alternatives like Varus or something.

Ashe. All the world on one arrow. If you're an expert archer, you can carry so hard. You don't even need a true tank if you have her because she is your initiator. Tell your jungler to come bot every 90 seconds and that is your lane. You can also do cheeky detours after recalling and arrow gank mid. Then you have all the pick potential after laning phase.

Twitch...why don't I see him? Strong lane, godly late. The rat has the highest DPS potential out of anyone in the game. His stealth is actually a really great escape too.

Kog'maw. This one just baffles me. He has literally vanished. A ridiculously strong late game, but even his Level 6+ laning is good. With a decent protective support (Nami/Janna is best) you will have free reign to eat the enemy team.


----------



## Infamy (Nov 19, 2013)

Twitch's stealth sucks as an escape its more of an ability to help you not need to escape in the first place. All those champions aren't played because they have way less room for mistakes like say Caitlyn does.
o and Twitch is played a lot at my elo and it scares me every time he's on the enemy team cause they are always so good.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Nov 19, 2013)

_Supports:_Galio, Zilean, Lulu

Galio used to be somewhat seen, but that too has vanished. I don't see why. His shield gives the AD 90 armor AND MR. Let that soak in. How can you frickin kill that? Especially at like Level 9? His ultimate is godlike peel, and if he's gonna he stopped that's CC blown on the support and time bought for the AD. He also has reasonably good poke in lane in a meta where sustain supports aren't really popular.

Zilean. Man. I think he's the most underrated support. EXP advantage for everyone which means your solo laners hit 2/3/6 (most known kill potential levels) before their counterparts. Bomb harass in lane is ridiculous. With CDR cap he can speed up two people simultaneously (think tank or bruiser plus AD) or keep someone permanently sped. And a revive. Revives. OP.

Lulu...even though she was wildly popular, she remains ridiculously strong though she has seen substantially less play. So good against the pick/assassin comps.


----------



## Darth (Nov 19, 2013)

Faker really had a hand in popularizing Riven mid as he played it competitively as a counter to Zed mid. He's part of the reason Riven became flavor of the month in solo queue.


----------



## Treerone (Nov 19, 2013)

3 seconds is a long ass time when you have someone on your ass. He also gets wrecked by most aggressive supports/ads.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Nov 19, 2013)

Infamy said:


> Twitch's stealth sucks as an escape its more of an ability to help you not need to escape in the first place. All those champions aren't played because they have way less room for mistakes like say Caitlyn does.
> o and Twitch is played a lot at my elo and it scares me every time he's on the enemy team cause they are always so good.



Well, not so much an escape if you are already getting decked, but moreso when danger is imminent (split pushing overextended for instance).

And Caitlyn is OP, no question. Still think these are all the most underrated ADs, and if you _don't_ make mistakes then your carry potential with all these is potentially higher.


----------



## Infamy (Nov 19, 2013)

Vayne more op than Cait tho. So is Looshin


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Nov 19, 2013)

Situationally, though. If you want to go full braindead, Cait is low risk, high reward.


----------



## Infamy (Nov 19, 2013)

Cait is op such range much net wtf can't kill wow


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Nov 19, 2013)

Replace boots with PD instead of Zephyr and tell me headshot crits are managable.


----------



## Gogeta (Nov 19, 2013)

She has bad late game damage (compared to the likes of Vayne Trist Kog) but she doesn't have bad late game due to high range and an escape

However her mid game suffers imo


----------



## Infamy (Nov 19, 2013)

You could say she has bad late game damage compared to others but that's not 100% true imo cause the way I see it is the longer you live the more damage you do and Cait is extremely good at getting off autos in fights and living longer than most other carries, shorter range carries can get punished a lot easier for trying to keep up constant autoing in a teamfight


----------



## Darth (Nov 19, 2013)

Infamy said:


> she's such a bitch to kill net CC's you for dota levels of seconds.



this sentence took me an unreasonably long amount of time to decipher. 

commas save lives man.


----------



## Infamy (Nov 19, 2013)

Darth said:


> this sentence took me an unreasonably long amount of time to decipher.
> 
> commas save lives man.



too tired for that


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Nov 19, 2013)

Truthfully though none of the conventional ADs have bad late games unless you're playing crap like Urgot or Teeto (who...aren't really AD carries anyways!)...and like, Quinn.

Not even sure who has the worst late game relatively...Graves or Varus, maybe?


----------



## αce (Nov 19, 2013)

> Faker really had a hand in popularizing  Riven mid as he played it competitively as a counter to Zed mid. He's  part of the reason Riven became flavor of the month in solo queue.



which is funny since he thought of it randomly coming over to NA
NA solo q besto


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Nov 19, 2013)

I don't see Riven as a counter to Zed. It's a skill matchup that's favored towards Riven. Certainly not a counter.

If you want a braindead Zed counter, play Kayle.


----------



## Infamy (Nov 19, 2013)

Lucian has a pretty bad late game, but his early and mid make up for it. Graves' late game is pretty underrated and Varus' ult can be game changing sometimes. Some adc's are better depending on your team comp and the enemies team comp too.


----------



## Infamy (Nov 19, 2013)

Its funny you say that WAD, I see so many Kayle's pick into Zed and they always end up getting crushed somehow..I thought it was a noob trap counter pick like Jax vs Tryndamere.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Nov 19, 2013)

Infamy said:


> Lucian has a pretty bad late game, but his early and mid make up for it. Graves' late game is pretty underrated and Varus' ult can be game changing sometimes. Some adc's are better depending on your team comp and the enemies team comp too.



Yeah, Lucian's is actually bad but the way he is played, the late game is the Victory screen in post-game lobby while you've already been making a sandwich for 5 minutes.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Nov 19, 2013)

This thread is OP. Free post counting stacking.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Nov 19, 2013)

Infamy said:


> Its funny you say that WAD, I see so many Kayle's pick into Zed and they always end up getting crushed somehow..I thought it was a noob trap counter pick like Jax vs Tryndamere.



Jax is not a noob trap into Trynd. 
Even if you beat me later, it would just suggest you're much better with Trynd than I am with Jax.

And there's like no way to lose to Zed as Kayle. 
Unless you're playing vs. faker.
And you had a stroke shortly before the game started.
And you are d/cing constantly.


----------



## Darth (Nov 19, 2013)

WAD said:


> Truthfully though none of the conventional ADs have bad late games unless you're playing crap like Urgot or Teeto (who...aren't really AD carries anyways!)...and like, Quinn.
> 
> Not even sure who has the worst late game relatively...Graves or Varus, maybe?



Oh damn I completely forgot about Quinn. 

Haven't seen her played in forever.


----------



## Gogeta (Nov 19, 2013)

I saw a Jax vs Trynd while playing in D5

Well Jax died twice early on but then bought BotRK and Trynd raged at him l0l

Not sure how that happened. IMO Poppy crushes him stupidly hard. Crits do 0 damage, kite all day erry day with W + Ghost. His Ult nullified by your Ult when diving. Fun stuff


----------



## Infamy (Nov 19, 2013)

WAD said:


> Jax is not a noob trap into Trynd.
> Even if you beat me later, it would just suggest you're much better with Trynd than I am with Jax.
> 
> And there's like no way to lose to Zed as Kayle.
> ...



It happens every time, luckily the Zed is always on my team crushing the Kayle.
I'm trying to convince myself that Jax vs Tryndamere is a skill matchup but I can't do it the only way I've ever lost to a Jax is getting 1v2d and I've played the matchup a fuck ton in solo q/team 5v5s.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Nov 19, 2013)

That's interesting, if I'm crushing Trynd, I usually get Triforce first though. I usually do though.

Sheen harass combo stronk. A little HP and some RNG bullshit to throw back in Trynd's face is always pleasurable.


----------



## Infamy (Nov 19, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> I saw a Jax vs Trynd while playing in D5
> 
> Well Jax died twice early on but then bought BotRK and Trynd raged at him l0l
> 
> Not sure how that happened. IMO Poppy crushes him stupidly hard. Crits do 0 damage, kite all day erry day with W + Ghost. His Ult nullified by your Ult when diving. Fun stuff



In any matchup if you get 2 kills top lane you should be able to continuously kill them over and over and over. Top lane snowballs way to hard. That Trynd just threw somehow or doesn't understand how to play with a lead.


----------



## Infamy (Nov 19, 2013)

I haven't gotten botrk first on Jax once after triforce changes, its too way too good to not go trinity first item.


----------



## Guiness (Nov 19, 2013)

With these vision chnagrs, I see quinn and ashe getting playe d more.


----------



## Maerala (Nov 19, 2013)

Zyra confirmed suppert.


----------



## αce (Nov 19, 2013)

is that supposed to be new? after they released zyra and realized she was op as fuck mid lane they nerfed her and now shes a god like support


----------



## Maerala (Nov 19, 2013)

It's not new, but it's tragic. She was designed to be a mid laner and even after the last batch of nerfs they said they wanted to preserve her identity as an apc. It's like putting Annie in a support bundle.

idk mang


----------



## αce (Nov 19, 2013)

you trippin son


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Nov 19, 2013)

I pretty much always win with Zyra support lol. Probably my best support with Nami.


----------



## Maerala (Nov 19, 2013)

Janna still #1 OP tho. She and Sivir topping charts everywhere except Bronze.


----------



## Darth (Nov 19, 2013)

Zyra sucks mid right now. 

Sad but true. Her only home now is bot lane. 

And that feel when you own every skin and champ in all available bundles...  I may have spent too much money on this game..


----------



## luminaeus (Nov 19, 2013)

:33

I know I'm a dog person but I know these cats personally and zomgtheyarefckingadorable

That cat hugging them is an orphan boy named Tippers and no one wants to adopt him so he 'mothers' the other orphans ;~; so cute


----------



## αce (Nov 19, 2013)

cats love each other and think humans are their servants
can confirm


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Nov 19, 2013)

I guess I'm late to the party to WAD's question but I'll answer it anyways. 



			
				WAD said:
			
		

> Who do you think is the most underrated champion in each role?



Top lane: Malphite, Wukong, Fiora.

What ever happened to Malphite? I guess it's just a farm fest up there but he does pretty well against champs like Jax/Trynd. And it's awesome to play against Vayne. I don't think he's a bad champion at all but I rarely see him now.

Mid lane: Cass, Viktor

Didn't Viktor get a buff on his ult? I would assume people would play him more cause his combo is a bit of a bitch. I would put ziggs on there but I think Ziggs is stupidly op anyways.

Jungle: Cho'gath

I haven't seen any Cho'gath players at all. I guess his q is a little bit easier to dodge if you see him. But if he comes out of nowhere and the Q lands? Yeah you're pretty much dead. Even in a 2 v 2 situation that knock up + silence can ruin you. 

I had a Cho'gath jungler before who was fucking everywhere and wrecked Lee Sin (Silence op).

ADC: Fuck ADC

Support: Veigar

IT CAN TOTALLY WORK.


----------



## luminaeus (Nov 19, 2013)

αce said:


> cats love each other and think humans are their servants
> can confirm



definitely true


----------



## Nim (Nov 19, 2013)

definitely would worship cat as god, don't have one though


----------



## αce (Nov 19, 2013)

viktor sleeper op


----------



## luminaeus (Nov 19, 2013)

αce said:


> viktor sleeper op


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Nov 19, 2013)

Oh yeah, I'd probably put support Veigar as more underrated than Lulu.

Everytime Terry plays support Veigar he carries kinda hard :/


----------



## Maerala (Nov 19, 2013)

I forget who it was that said support is where mid laners come to die.

So accurate.


----------



## Darth (Nov 19, 2013)

Maerala said:


> I forget who it was that said support is where mid laners come to die.
> 
> So accurate.



I can take teh credit for this np.


----------



## Sanger Zonvolt (Nov 19, 2013)

I only play Zyra mid, her damage output is huge.


----------



## Lord Genome (Nov 19, 2013)

testing                            .


----------



## Darth (Nov 19, 2013)

Lord Genome said:


> testing                            .



+1 vote count.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Nov 19, 2013)

WAD said:


> Oh yeah, I'd probably put support Veigar as more underrated than Lulu.
> 
> Everytime Terry plays support Veigar he carries kinda hard :/



Veigar support laning phase kinda sucks dick imo. He's a late game support if anything.

Gotta start stun first.


----------



## Darth (Nov 19, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]ZjbzU__px3Q[/YOUTUBE]

Damn good jungling advice imo. Take note guys and girls. Play aggressive.


----------



## Nim (Nov 19, 2013)

Thanks for the games! It was hard carrying you in my tired state but it was fun!! (jk) Good night!


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Nov 19, 2013)

On a 14 game winning spree with NFers.

Cheers. （ ^_^）o自自o（^_^ ）


----------



## Chausie (Nov 19, 2013)

went for a half hour nap as my head was hurting

wake up 6 hours later


----------



## Vaeny (Nov 19, 2013)

Went to bed 2PM because I was tired.

Wake up 10 hours later.


----------



## Lortastic (Nov 19, 2013)

Darth said:


> [YOUTUBE]ZjbzU__px3Q[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> Damn good jungling advice imo. Take note guys and girls. Play aggressive.



*Avoids mid lane for a while*


----------



## Didi (Nov 19, 2013)

WAD said:


> On a 14 game winning spree with NFers.
> 
> Cheers. （ ^_^）o自自o（^_^ ）



I'm like on a 20 game winning streak in general

Only ARAMs and normals, but still


Pretty neato


----------



## Shozan (Nov 19, 2013)

that fucking Nasus with +600 stacks. A fucking Veigar ult in that Q with 3 seconds CD


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Nov 19, 2013)

Could not stop laughing over WAD's poppy pushing J4 out of his own ult and end up saving our mid who was at 100 hp inside the ult rofl.

Also we won all 3 games too. yay.


----------



## Darth (Nov 19, 2013)

Shozan said:


> that fucking Nasus with +600 stacks. A fucking Veigar ult in that Q with 3 seconds CD



Impossible.

You're saying he last hit with his Q, 600 minions/champions in a ranked/normal game?

Bullshit.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Nov 19, 2013)

Demonic Shaman said:


> Could not stop laughing over WAD's poppy pushing J4 out of his own ult and end up saving our mid who was at 100 hp inside the ult rofl.
> 
> Also we won all 3 games too. yay.



You got top all 3 again. 
I might have to give Poppy jungle a whirl again in the future. So many close call escapes makes for lots of fun.



Darth said:


> Impossible.
> 
> You're saying he last hit with his Q, 600 minions/champions in a ranked/normal game?
> 
> Bullshit.



I don't think you understand how Nasus stacks Q...


----------



## Shozan (Nov 19, 2013)

Darth said:


> Impossible.
> 
> You're saying he last hit with his Q, 600 minions/champions in a ranked/normal game?
> 
> Bullshit.



that's not how the stacking works



> Nasus' next attack within 10 seconds will deal additional physical  damage. Siphoning Strike permanently gains 3 damage if it kills an enemy  unit. This bonus is doubled for killing champions, large minions and  large monsters.


----------



## Didi (Nov 19, 2013)

You guys do know Darth knows precisely how it works, he's just calling you guys out on naming it incorrectly?


Because 600 stacks would imply exactly what Darth is saying

Stacks worth +600 damage is what you guys meant
not the same as 600 stacks
(which would be +1800 damage)


tl;dr Darth is right and you guys suck 



*Spoiler*: __ 



aside from the fact he should've said 600 minions/300 champs since champs add double stacks


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Nov 19, 2013)

It's still rudimentarily called 'stacks' because labeling it any other way is awkward and clumsy as you just now demonstrated.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Nov 19, 2013)

The most I've seen anyone do is 400+ stacks. 600 is like over an hour long game or the guy just spend his time farming non stop and not grouping ever.

And also I even played the top laners I hate


----------



## Austin (Nov 19, 2013)

i've seen that one streamer get like 1000


----------



## Vaeny (Nov 19, 2013)

Uhh, no Didi.

Because the extra damage is called stacks, it's +3 stacks every last hit.

Otherwise the ''buff'' thing wouldn't show +600, it would just show +200.

Fagget.


----------



## Darth (Nov 19, 2013)

Didi said:


> You guys do know Darth knows precisely how it works, he's just calling you guys out on naming it incorrectly?
> 
> 
> Because 600 stacks would imply exactly what Darth is saying
> ...


Didi to the rescue. +rep


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Nov 19, 2013)

Either way you're wrong though.


----------



## Vaeny (Nov 19, 2013)

Negs for being wrong.


----------



## The Weeknd (Nov 19, 2013)

best game i had in a while.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Nov 19, 2013)

Your build is _highly_ questionable but grats on the sense of satisfaction anyways, I guess.


----------



## Chausie (Nov 19, 2013)

TittyNipple said:


> best game i had in a while.



i wish your name in game was tittynipple too


----------



## Chausie (Nov 19, 2013)

also all these games with no support, keep seeing screen grabs of them. makes it seem like it's common. but i really rarely face a team with no support, and won pretty hard against the last team i faced that didn't have one.

(no support as in just an ap carry bot with the ad who just builds full ap and also farms)


----------



## Guiness (Nov 19, 2013)

Quas as Poppy is somehow pushing a Renekton to his tower, while being at least 20 cs ahead.

the dude is a beast.


----------



## Sanger Zonvolt (Nov 19, 2013)

Chausie said:


> also all these games with no support, keep seeing screen grabs of them. makes it seem like it's common. but i really rarely face a team with no support, and won pretty hard against the last team i faced that didn't have one.
> 
> (no support as in just an ap carry bot with the ad who just builds full ap and also farms)



I don't play regular supports anymore unless I'm playing with a group of friends.

Instead I play with stuff like Pantheon, Shaco, Zed in bot lane, you can't depend on random adcs.


----------



## Chausie (Nov 19, 2013)

Sanger Zonvolt said:


> I don't play regular supports anymore unless I'm playing with a group of friends.
> 
> Instead I play with stuff like Pantheon, Shaco, Zed in bot lane, you can't depend on random adcs.



I don't mean support champs, i mean as a support. as in, a sightstone, at the very least


----------



## Shozan (Nov 19, 2013)

It's going to be fun as hell when the changes Riot made to make the 'Support' role have a more focus on the big picture hit the live servers and we see 0% picks for Lulu, Leona, Taric, etc, etc. on prof. tournaments cause full AP 'Support' is way better.


----------



## Magic (Nov 19, 2013)

Chausie said:


> went for a half hour nap as my head was hurting
> 
> wake up 6 hours later





Vae said:


> Went to bed 2PM because I was tired.
> 
> Wake up 10 hours later.


Is this news? 

Should I care O.o



Sanger Zonvolt said:


> I don't play regular supports anymore unless I'm playing with a group of friends.
> 
> Instead I play with stuff like Pantheon, Shaco, Zed in bot lane, you can't depend on random adcs.


you fucking terrorist.

reported/


----------



## Vaeny (Nov 19, 2013)

Also, 6 item builds 50 min, 0 wards.

Just played some more Dota 2, it's fun with friends but really frustrating when you get stun locked for 7 seconds


----------



## Sanger Zonvolt (Nov 19, 2013)

Chausie said:


> I don't mean support champs, i mean as a support. as in, a sightstone, at the very least



Nope don't buy that silly stuff.


----------



## Vaeny (Nov 19, 2013)

Got in to Infinite Crisis and The Elder Scrolls Online beta on the same day, worth.


----------



## Shozan (Nov 20, 2013)

IC is really good.

Let's just say you have 2 players that have the same good mechanics and knowledge on the game and bla, bla, bla. Let's take ganking out of the scenario. Which freaking champion can win a lane vs. a Pantheon?


----------



## Vaeny (Nov 20, 2013)

Shen counters him, he doesn't ''beat him'' in lane but he can completely negate Pantheon from getting kills, nor does he get harassed out of lane and he scales better in to late game, he also helps the team a lot more.

EDIT: Renekton is a good pick too, he doesn't get bullied out of lane and can out trade Panth.

Nasus would work too, Panth is fucked the second Nasus gets armor.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Nov 20, 2013)

Malphite does fine against him as long you don't spam your skills and get oom.


----------



## Gogeta (Nov 20, 2013)

Demonic Shaman said:


> The most I've seen anyone do is 400+ stacks. 600 is like over an hour long game or the guy just spend his time farming non stop and not grouping ever.
> 
> And also I even played the top laners I hate



There was a highlight reel from Scarra's POV iirc a while ago where the top laner (Not sure who it was, maybe Arthelon but again, i really doubt it) who got 650 stacks at like 32 minutes in.

If you got a good laning phase 400 stacks at 20 minutes is not hard to reach.


----------



## αce (Nov 20, 2013)

renekton
you can trade decently and you have built in sustain


----------



## Infamy (Nov 20, 2013)

I had a Nasus on my team that got left alone for the whole game and Garen was proxying vs him he was 0-0-0 and at 23 minutes and had 600 dmg on his Q, left his lane then got a pentakill, surrender vote came out immediately. broken champion


----------



## CosmicCastaway (Nov 20, 2013)

SMOKE STACKS EVERYDAY.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Nov 20, 2013)

Cho'Gath shits on Pantheon


----------



## Lortastic (Nov 20, 2013)

Must play AP Pantheon.


----------



## Gogeta (Nov 20, 2013)

600 stacks on Q at 23 mins what.

With standard Nasus page its like almost impossible unless you tp back and forth for cdr items.


The only other page is utillity Nasus. Basically 10 cdr from masteries 10 from glyphs and quints, only visage for CDR then get Omen and Triforce afterwards (instead of fh and triforce or iceborn) but it leaves you too squishy to face Garen. That guy  mustve been a beast


----------



## Infamy (Nov 20, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> 600 stacks on Q at 23 mins what.
> 
> With standard Nasus page its like almost impossible unless you tp back and forth for cdr items.
> 
> ...



Garen ganked me mid and I killed him so when he got back to lane he couldn't touch Nasus, then decided to proxy for whatever reason and that's pretty bad to do vs Nasus


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Nov 20, 2013)

Finally tried support Mordekaiser.

It raped as expected.


----------



## Gogeta (Nov 20, 2013)

No i understand what you mean i am just saying its hard to get that many with free farming in bots let alone in ranked with ajy amount of pressure


----------



## Infamy (Nov 20, 2013)

well I was surprised too. When I saw his stacks I knew we had 0 chance of losing.


----------



## Nim (Nov 20, 2013)

ohhh I had such a wonderful game right now pek
Top, Jungle and Mid were losing their lanes and doing random stuff. Meanwhile Varus and me (Lulu) owned bot. And then destroyed the rest! Pushed Nexus Towers and the Nexus against 3 enemies on our own C:


----------



## Vaeny (Nov 20, 2013)

Finally got the 22 inch monitor and R7800 graphics card back from my brother.

Feels good.


----------



## Guiness (Nov 20, 2013)

dat one piece chap doe

dnt let it be true  33:


----------



## Chausie (Nov 20, 2013)

hahaha, just saw wickd get baited by a support with barrier, getting first blooded for it. barrier > exhaust!


----------



## Darth (Nov 20, 2013)

4N said:


> dat one piece chap doe
> 
> dnt let it be true  33:



Dofla has no luck when it comes to finishing off his opponents. 

Couldn't finish off Smoker cause Aokiji showed up. Couldn't finish off the mini Strawhats cause Sanji showed up. Who will show up this time?


----------



## Guiness (Nov 20, 2013)

Darth said:


> Dofla has no luck when it comes to finishing off his opponents.
> 
> Couldn't finish off Smoker cause Aokiji showed up. Couldn't finish off the mini Strawhats cause Sanji showed up. Who will show up this time?



thats pretty true.

maybe VA Bastille will show up this time?


----------



## αce (Nov 20, 2013)

law isn't dead l0l


----------



## Vaeny (Nov 20, 2013)

Oda never manages to kill off characters mid arc, it's always at the end.


----------



## Darth (Nov 20, 2013)

αce said:


> law isn't dead l0l



yeah i dunno why people are so ready to believe that.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Nov 20, 2013)

ace won't die l0l


----------



## Darth (Nov 20, 2013)

WAD said:


> _*ace won't die l0l*_



You're behind the times WAD.


----------



## Guiness (Nov 20, 2013)

SPOILERS OMG U NUBS

jk


*Spoiler*: __ 



but like wtf. dofla used a gun to try to finish off Law. 

like that was so scrub level 

i think law told dofla something important then they decided to stage Law's death for a reason. i dnt remember the last time a powerful One Piece character used a gun to execute someone.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Nov 20, 2013)

Darth said:


> You're behind the times WAD.



Missing the point.avi


----------



## Guiness (Nov 20, 2013)

WAD said:


> ace won't die l0l



in this white man's world, there is no guarantee the black man will survive. :[[[


----------



## Vaeny (Nov 20, 2013)

I think Law will die, just not yet.

At the end of this arc/saga though, either this arc or when they fight Kaido.


----------



## Nim (Nov 20, 2013)

woaaah.. dat last game. Varus engaged 1vs2 against draven and leona at lvl 2 while I was warding. Dies and blames everyone except for himself. Proceeds to flame and feed whole game on purpose. Poor Kata, was in her promo. Feel sorry for her.


----------



## Guiness (Nov 20, 2013)

Vae said:


> I think Law will die, just not yet.
> 
> At the end of this arc/saga though, either this arc or when they fight Kaido.



what makes you think Law will die? Oda tends to kill off characters who often have more screentime or a person who has a deep attachment with the readers I find. We still don't know enough about the guy imo.

but that'd be a twist in the end tho. Kaido just showing up out of nowhere


----------



## Chausie (Nov 20, 2013)

Nim♥ said:


> woaaah.. dat last game. Varus engaged 1vs2 against draven and leona at lvl 2 while I was warding. Dies and blames everyone except for himself. Proceeds to flame and feed whole game on purpose. Poor Kata, was in her promo. Feel sorry for her.



ye, i agree, people suck


----------



## αce (Nov 20, 2013)

ace and law are fundamentally different in their roles to the story so the comparison is null anyways
ace died saving luffy in the end
law got punked and ended up getting shot for it
hes not going to die

we haven't even seen his crew yet


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Nov 20, 2013)

In LoL related news. My Ziggs is god tier. Who would have thought? 
My Viktor, and the champion in general has definite potential.
My AP mid is back, baby.
I just had to stop playing FoTM stuff because it made me suck.


----------



## Infamy (Nov 20, 2013)

WAD said:


> In LoL related news. My Ziggs is god tier. Who would have thought?
> My Viktor, and the champion in general has definite potential.
> My AP mid is back, baby.
> I just had to stop playing FoTM stuff because it made me suck.



Ziggs is basically fotm


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Nov 20, 2013)

We have seen Law's crew though.
That giant slave guy and Volibear.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Nov 20, 2013)

As long as it's not Ahri.
God I suck at her and used to be so good. Maybe 5-6 nerfs between my playing her mattered.
My Zed is alright but nothing special.
And my Kassadin...it's actually good but usually even though I'll get fed, i will literally be the only one with kills and can't carry. Or I'll go against like a Malz mid and be pushed to tower for 20 minutes and incapable of roaming unless I wanna give up like 20 CS each time.


----------



## Infamy (Nov 20, 2013)

Zed and Ahri are pretty meh now. Ori and Ziggs are retarded strong atm


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Nov 20, 2013)

When they were FOTM I still was pretty much meh in mid.

Cass, Viktor, Ziggs, Karthus, Anivia, Evelynn...now that's my jam.


----------



## Vaeny (Nov 20, 2013)

WAD, your Eve is fucking god awful


----------



## Vaeny (Nov 20, 2013)

I just realized you quoted a song by Israel Kamakawiwo'ole in your location.

GOOD TASTE IN MUSIC, WADDLES-KUN.


----------



## Infamy (Nov 20, 2013)

WAD said:


> When they were FOTM I still was pretty much meh in mid.
> 
> Cass, Viktor, Ziggs, Karthus, Anivia, Evelynn...now that's my jam.



Eve mid lol haven't seen that in months


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Nov 20, 2013)

Vae said:


> WAD, your Eve is fucking god awful







Vae said:


> I just realized you quoted a song by Israel Kamakawiwo'ole in your location.
> 
> GOOD TASTE IN MUSIC, WADDLES-KUN.



wtf is that name



Infamy said:


> Eve mid lol haven't seen that in months



It is still good though. Even if bot is linked out, how often is top? Her ult nerf also never affected me since I always used it as an opener anyways. Ult+DFG into E Q/auto/Q with ignite kills just about everything.


----------



## Vaeny (Nov 20, 2013)

Hawaiian people have weird names,

And damn, that Olaf bug with the axe, fucking retarded 

[youtube]ioTH3F_wPhQ[/youtube]


----------



## Infamy (Nov 20, 2013)

She doesn't work mid in this meta cause the top mids abuse melee so hard


----------



## Chausie (Nov 20, 2013)

so

someone did a calender of red telephone boxes in wales

and is sad that it's not selling, at all

apparently we should all be bored of firemen with six packs on our calenders!


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Nov 20, 2013)

>Top mids abusing melees
>Gragas

See my point?


----------



## Juri (Nov 20, 2013)

Dance Party Mid. who wants in?


----------



## Infamy (Nov 20, 2013)

WAD said:


> >Top mids abusing melees
> >Gragas
> 
> See my point?



Gragas gets destroyed by Ori Ziggs and Riven just like Eve. She's a jungle now


----------



## Juri (Nov 20, 2013)

Also I hear no one remembers me

*Is now a sad panda*


----------



## luminaeus (Nov 20, 2013)

Juri said:


> Also I hear no one remembers me
> 
> *Is now a sad panda*



Your name looks familiar.

And idk who you are but oh my god you have a vi set therefore I love you.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Nov 20, 2013)

She still works. Don't know what else to tell you. 

If Ori and Ziggs miss their skillshot harass then Eve can all-in (also if she is being harassed the lane is pushed against her and she can easily call a gank).

Riven just gets kited with Q/W to avoid stun.


----------



## Infamy (Nov 20, 2013)

I've never seen a riven get kited


----------



## Vaeny (Nov 20, 2013)

Gragas doesn't really get destroyed by Ori or Ziggs, he can win that match up, he just can't play very aggressive at the start.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Nov 20, 2013)

[YouTube]F7cKc_gpFpY[/YouTube]


----------



## Lord Genome (Nov 20, 2013)

blue ezreal


----------



## Infamy (Nov 20, 2013)

He loses early and both of those champions out scale him especially Ziggs. Gragas seems to have a pretty poor win rate lately vs Orianna in competitive games too
that guy is pretty bad at riven and its doublelift does it really count
like srsly all he had to do was not waste his ult on the air.


----------



## Chausie (Nov 20, 2013)

Juri said:


> Also I hear no one remembers me
> 
> *Is now a sad panda*



well that's what happens when you never post!


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Nov 20, 2013)

I just disagree with Riven being universally unkitable.


----------



## Infamy (Nov 20, 2013)

I meant for mid laners since that was what we were discussing. ADC's can kite anyone


----------



## OS (Nov 20, 2013)

How can Donflamingo be so based?


----------



## Magic (Nov 20, 2013)

Juri likes feet.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Nov 20, 2013)

The way I see it. Eve has incredibly high base damage (hence why she scales well with magic pen and why you can build gimmick items like Lizard/Gauntlet still and such and still do high magic damage).


If Riven goes in on Eve, she can just run away and still hit her with Q. She can also W (no mana cost) and there is no chance Riven will catch her. Assuming in a perfect scenario where Riven does catch Eve, and not under tower, she will have taken multiple Qs, E, and now has to recede behind the minion line and take a few Qs on the way out.

I don't see Riven ever winning a trade without blowing Flash/Ult, in which case Eve can probably just ult/flash as well.


----------



## Gogeta (Nov 20, 2013)

Riven's CDs are lower than Eve's W CD though


----------



## Magic (Nov 20, 2013)

ya and that Q combo ouch :<


----------



## Darth (Nov 20, 2013)

Vae said:


> I just realized you quoted a song by Israel Kamakawiwo'ole in your location.




[YOUTUBE]PSZxmZmBfnU[/YOUTUBE]


Juri said:


> Also I hear no one remembers me
> 
> *Is now a sad panda*



Who were you again?


----------



## Darth (Nov 20, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> Riven's CDs are lower than Eve's W CD though



Especially when you rush black cleaver/boots of lucidity/and Ancient Golem amirite?


----------



## Gogeta (Nov 20, 2013)

Darth said:


> Especially when you rush black cleaver/boots of lucidity/and Ancient Golem amirite?



Especially when you do that.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Nov 20, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> Riven's CDs are lower than Eve's W CD though


That's true, which is why I made that note.
If W is down, Riven will catch Eve but not for free. Shell come out ahead in that trade but not by much.

If Eve W is up then that's free damage Riven has to take to bait it out (and using her CDs obviously).

She has to constantly force trades and use her mobility to close the gap and overextend doing so.

What do you think that means?



Darth said:


> [YOUTUBE]PSZxmZmBfnU[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> 
> Who were you again?



l0l


----------



## Gogeta (Nov 20, 2013)

You also seem to underestimate the fact that Riven is bulkier than Eve and that Eve maxes Q and that it does shit damage early game while Riven has really, really great early game.

I agree Riven can be kited but Eve is too short ranged to do that and definitely doesn't have the tools to properly disengage Riven, at least not as much as Riven can engage on her.

Hell, early on Riven's E should be able to mitigate like 2/3 of Evelynn's Q's.


----------



## Maerala (Nov 20, 2013)

Janna gets nerfed as soon as I buy Forecast.


----------



## Infamy (Nov 20, 2013)

asked this to some of the best players I know
[1:50] EyeOfTheAzure: Eve vs Riven mid what %  do you think Eve would win that matchup
[1:51] 2013: idk 30

[1:52] always miss my q: like 12%
maybe

[1:52] silversig: 0

Eve wouldn't even be able to cs without using her Q early or Riven can just go on her with red pot for free kill.
Which would make Eve go oom considering she has to start cloth vs Riven and not flask. Riven can just 100 to 0 at any point though imo


----------



## Darth (Nov 20, 2013)

Maerala said:


> Janna gets nerfed as soon as I buy Forecast.



It's not technically a nerf lol. 

@Infamy 

Yeah there's no way in hell an Eve is beating a Riven mid.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Nov 20, 2013)

> REMADE: Will of the Ancients
> 
> Recipe: Hextech Revolve + Faerie Charm + Faerie Charm + 440 Gold (Total 2000 Gold)
> +50 Ability Power
> ...



WTF? 50 AP, CDR, and 20% spell vamp? And it's cheaper now ._. this pretty much replaces spectral wraith. That 10 mana regen per 5 seconds is eh though, not sure if I want to put it on Vlad/Morde.


----------



## Chausie (Nov 20, 2013)

Demonic Shaman said:


> WTF? 50 AP, CDR, and 20% spell vamp? And it's cheaper now ._. this pretty much replaces spectral wraith. That 10 mana regen per 5 seconds is eh though, not sure if I want to put it on Vlad/Morde.



spectral wraith had mana regen anyway

unless they're taking away the mana regen from it


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Nov 20, 2013)

Chausie said:


> spectral wraith had mana regen anyway
> 
> unless they're taking away the mana regen from it



Yeah that's true. It's pretty much replacing spectral wraith. Spectral wraith is different now I believe as well as the other jungle items.

Before though, WOTA didn't have any mana regen so I don't know, just thought it was odd.


----------



## Chausie (Nov 20, 2013)

well is it an aura still?

if not then i guess they had to buff it in other ways


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Nov 20, 2013)

Nah no longer an aura.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Nov 20, 2013)

Why does Eve have to start cloth? Riven won't kill her pre-6. Especially not in mid when tower safety is right there.

And who said anything bout Eve winning the lane? She just has to survive it. Maybe with a 10-15 CS deficit until Riven is invariably ganked for her Aggro monkey ways.

But the lane is actually won (if it goes that long) when Eve gets Chain Vest/Giants Belt then she will win trades.


----------



## αce (Nov 20, 2013)

oh wota
the days where vlad, morgana, cass and kennen reigned surpeme


----------



## αce (Nov 20, 2013)

10-15 cs deficit?
l0l


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Nov 20, 2013)

Eve last hits under tower real well.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Nov 20, 2013)

> The term "hat" is now searchable in the item shop. (Finally!)



l0l
hats OP


----------



## αce (Nov 20, 2013)

BUT THAT ISN'T THE PROPER NAME


----------



## Chausie (Nov 20, 2013)

what was the last argument you guys had over 'proper' names? something about iceborn gauntlet, wasn't it?


----------



## αce (Nov 20, 2013)

frozen fist
iceborne gauntlet

same shit


----------



## Infamy (Nov 20, 2013)

WAD said:


> Why does Eve have to start cloth? Riven won't kill her pre-6. Especially not in mid when tower safety is right there.
> 
> And who said anything bout Eve winning the lane? She just has to survive it. Maybe with a 10-15 CS deficit until Riven is invariably ganked for her Aggro monkey ways.
> 
> But the lane is actually won (if it goes that long) when Eve gets Chain Vest/Giants Belt then she will win trades.



lol I could kill faker as riven if he disrespected me that hard as eve mid..with no cloth you don't have a choice of living either that or you afk under tower and just miss a fuck ton of creeps because you do not live red pot riven with no armor.


----------



## Sanger Zonvolt (Nov 20, 2013)

"Spirit of the Ancient Golem: Health reduced to 350 from 500 "

Woah, big nerf.


----------



## αce (Nov 20, 2013)

to be fair, faker is notorious for never taking defense runes against mids he faces
this is a guy who will run 0 armor runes and will instead get mana regen and then rush a chalice against an AD mid
and he'll start without wards other than the deep wards mandu places
like, he gives no fucks, because you can't gank him
and still wins lane

faker is the original disrespect


----------



## αce (Nov 20, 2013)

but yeah
eve with no armor
pop red pot, ignite and one q combo and the eve has to blow flash
then the lane is pretty much over


----------



## αce (Nov 20, 2013)

> Vayne can no longer queue up a basic attack on a champion after hitting them with Condemn.





OKAY IM DONE WITH LIFE


----------



## Gogeta (Nov 20, 2013)

WAD said:


> Why does Eve have to start cloth? Riven won't kill her pre-6. Especially not in mid when tower safety is right there.
> 
> And who said anything bout Eve winning the lane? She just has to survive it. Maybe with a 10-15 CS deficit until Riven is invariably ganked for her Aggro monkey ways.
> 
> But the lane is actually won (if it goes that long) when Eve gets Chain Vest/Giants Belt then she will win trades.



You are so delusional it's not even funny at this point


----------



## Chausie (Nov 20, 2013)

we need one person to play eve

and one person to play riven

and they need to 1v1 each other

to put this argument to rest.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Nov 20, 2013)

Just the usual Riven wanking.


----------



## Maerala (Nov 20, 2013)

Meanwhile her nerfs wherE?


----------



## Gogeta (Nov 20, 2013)

Replace Ryze with Evelynn and ta-daa


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Nov 20, 2013)

She doesn't need to be nerfed.
She is strong but not OP. 
But really, you guys give her too much credit.
The same type of people who put her on sites as a counter to Nasus. l0l


----------



## Infamy (Nov 20, 2013)

Riven being too strong is like common knowledge at this point.


----------



## Infamy (Nov 20, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> Replace Ryze with Evelynn and ta-daa



Yep, this is what happens with Eve except its WAY easier. 
Welcome to Riven's that know what they are doing


----------



## Gogeta (Nov 20, 2013)

WHY DOESNT AN OP CHAMP COUNTER THE MOST OP CHAMP?

Thats fucking horrible logic.
Not to mention that Riven isn't an easy lane

Yet Nasus is 100x tankier than Eve


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Nov 20, 2013)

You comparing Ryze to Eve just shows your ignorance of Eve.

Because Ryze totally has a MS buff, the ability to do DPS while kiting, and a manageable mana pool early on.


----------



## Sansa (Nov 20, 2013)

Wonder how sad Vae is because of the best player in the world *CR7* knocking sweden out of the world cup.


----------



## Infamy (Nov 20, 2013)

I think you guys are forgetting Riven is a mid and not a top, therefore Nasus vs Riven is irrelevant and besides Nasus beats everyone if he doesn't get camped and abused early which is what should always happen


----------



## αce (Nov 20, 2013)

its not wank and riven doesnt need a nerf
but to say that evelynn can survive in a lane with a riven that knows what they are doing is just being stubborn

i think you're just arguing for the sake of arguing
if we said eve would win the match up you'd argue the opposite


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Nov 20, 2013)

Enough of this crap.

1v1 me. All Rivens welcome.

Just know that even if I don't kill you, even if you have the most marginal CS advantage, if you don't kill me or have at least a 25 CS advantage in 15 minutes, I'm gonna be much more useful than you during the midgame. 

And that is without me having roam opportunities.


----------



## αce (Nov 20, 2013)

infamy, that's all you son


----------



## Darth (Nov 20, 2013)

Maerala said:


> Meanwhile her nerfs wherE?



Adrian you sonofabitch shut up.


----------



## αce (Nov 20, 2013)

> I'm gonna be much more useful than you during the midgame.



how is that possible if you're going to buy vest and giants belt?


----------



## Infamy (Nov 20, 2013)

[3:26] EyeOfTheAzure: on a scale from 1-10 how easy is it for riven to kill eve mid
[3:26] Jezie: anyone can play any mid matchup o.o
[3:26] EyeOfTheAzure: psh
[3:27] Jezie: in solo queue, if both have same experience in each champ... prolly like 7ish?
riven pretty broken
another insanely good and knowledgeable player agreeing riven is op and also beats eve mid


----------



## Gogeta (Nov 20, 2013)

WAD said:


> You comparing Ryze to Eve just shows your ignorance of Eve.
> 
> Because Ryze totally has a MS buff, the ability to do DPS while kiting, and a manageable mana pool early on.



No you are missing the point.
Eve only has 20 more base HP and 1 more armor than Ryze. Considering that Ryze didn't start Cloth (like you would on Eve), he got 100-0 with one full Q rotation. WITH Doran's Blade, and not Red Pot too.

Considering that it'd be dumb and completely out of the blue to have Eve start with W (not like it would matter that much), it's basically the same situation as in the video.

Eve's Q only does 40 damage at lvl 1 i don't know why you are praising her so much.


----------



## Lortastic (Nov 20, 2013)

Spectral Wraith looks neat, but it doesn't seem worth it at that stage in the game.

The return damage as health and mana part that is.


----------



## Sansa (Nov 20, 2013)

Just watched that video with Faker.

How is it possible for one man to go this hard?


----------



## Maerala (Nov 20, 2013)

Darth said:


> Adrian you sonofabitch shut up.



y u in denial doe


----------



## Chausie (Nov 20, 2013)

someone just go fight wad in game and finish this please


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Nov 20, 2013)

nvm cant play
rads error
my league might be done for
is this how it ends?


----------



## Sansa (Nov 20, 2013)

Can't you just reinstall or repair?


----------



## Gogeta (Nov 20, 2013)

i cant play atm since its late as fuck holy shit when did it get so late

tommorow we fight


even though i am like the worst 
like absolute fucking horror shit riven

not even kidding my lee sin is god compared to that shit


Ill still fight you yo
pce out


----------



## Lortastic (Nov 20, 2013)

> Costs 365 Gold
> +50 Health
> +6 Health Regen per 5 seconds
> UNIQUE Passive - Spoils of War: Basic attacks execute minions below 200 Health. Killing a minion heals the nearest allied champion for 2% of your maximum Health and grants them the bounty plus 5 Gold.
> These effects require a nearby allied champion. Recharges every 30 seconds. Max 2 charges.



Support Anivia with no extra hp away!


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Nov 20, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> i cant play atm since its late as fuck holy shit when did it get so late
> 
> tommorow we fight
> 
> ...



It's like we're soulmates.

I don't know what it is. I can't play that bitch :l


----------



## Sanger Zonvolt (Nov 20, 2013)

Playing alone sucks.


----------



## Darth (Nov 20, 2013)

Maerala said:


> y u in de Nile doe



Cos i'm Egyptian.


----------



## Darth (Nov 20, 2013)

i dunno how you guys can be so bad with Riven. I like to think I'm pretty good with her. like 30% of my pentas are with Riven.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Nov 20, 2013)

Darth said:


> Cos i'm Egyptian.



That was good. I chuckled 

couldn't rep cause I would need to spread it more.


----------



## Lortastic (Nov 20, 2013)

I'm terrible with champs that use shields in general since I use it always AFTER I get hit.


----------



## Infamy (Nov 20, 2013)

Every 1000 gold earned from minions / monsters reduces your death spree by 1 death
rip druiddroid


----------



## Darth (Nov 20, 2013)

Demonic Shaman said:


> That was good. I chuckled
> 
> couldn't rep cause I would need to spread it more.



damn you must not rep AT ALL cause I don't even have your last rep to me in my user cp anymore. 

That shit cycled out ages ago.


----------



## Sanger Zonvolt (Nov 20, 2013)

Edit:

Nevermind, executions don't reset killing sprees.


----------



## Darth (Nov 20, 2013)

no                .


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Nov 20, 2013)

reinstalling LoL
it doesnt tend to work i think
but im trying anyways
if that doesnt work
then ill just have to quit League
because whats the point of waiting til i get a new computer
cant system restore
and as it was im not gonna have time for it next year
so if this doesnt work
then fuck it all


----------



## Darth (Nov 20, 2013)

WAD said:


> fuck it all



my my this sounds familiar.


----------



## Chad (Nov 20, 2013)

#smurfin #carryingbronzeniggers


----------



## Lortastic (Nov 20, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]POV-hnJBjRI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Sanger Zonvolt (Nov 20, 2013)

Woah WAD, why you so based? pek

Thank you.


----------



## Austin (Nov 20, 2013)

Astral said:


> #smurfin #carryingbronzeniggers



lul i've played with you


----------



## Chausie (Nov 20, 2013)

congratulations wad, i guess?

now someone play riven against him pls


----------



## Chausie (Nov 20, 2013)

wait what will support starting items be when the patch hits?

nvm just saw the gp10 items are 365 gold only

awesome


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Nov 20, 2013)

i am beyond god tier when i am at my wits end
i am the pinnacle of omnipotence tier
like remember late february i was like
"ok fuck this if i don't get plat in a month i quit league"
not only did I get plat in less than half that time
but then i blazed it all the way to diamond 2
my experiences since then have taught me humility
and my experience now taught me my willpower is Naruto on roofs level when ive had it


----------



## Didi (Nov 20, 2013)

I'll play Riven against WAD, but I hate 1v1s tho

For some reason I always feel super pressured and play way different than I would normally in a match


Always play either way too scared or go in way too hard desperate to make plays because I feel like I need them to win


----------



## Guiness (Nov 20, 2013)

wasnt gonna play league at all for the rest of the week. need a break from that shit.

but i might as well. get at least a game or two and say goodbye to S3.

and hello preseason!


----------



## Didi (Nov 20, 2013)

WAD said:


> l0l
> hats OP



FUCKING HATS


SO OPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPP

hahahhahahahha



Infamy said:


> He loses early and both of those champions out scale him especially Ziggs. Gragas seems to have a pretty poor win rate lately vs Orianna in competitive games too
> that guy is pretty bad at riven and its doublelift does it really count
> like srsly all he had to do was not waste his ult on the air.



>that guy is pretty bad at riven

He won the Best Riven NA tourney tho



Also I don't think Riven should be nerfed, I think her damage is in line perfectly with her skillcap. Yes you can do ridiculous damage in a second, but there's only a few people who can animation cancel that perfectly



I might be biased tho because she's my fav champ


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Nov 20, 2013)

yea I'd like to 1v1 someone who is comfortable on riven

I don't want to hear "well u only won because ur better than me or xyzzz"

because i swear

I WILL choke a bitch


----------



## Didi (Nov 20, 2013)

Well I am probably the best Riven player in this thread


Maybe Darth too but tbh I think he doesn't play it enough


Then again, I never play Mid Riven cuz I hate it. That lane is way too fucking short, everytime I want to kill someone they're under their tower again in 0.1 sec.


----------



## OS (Nov 20, 2013)

When is the patch going live?


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Nov 20, 2013)

Didi said:


> Well I am probably the best Riven player in this thread
> 
> 
> Maybe Darth too but tbh I think he doesn't play it enough
> ...



Exactly.

But hey it doesn't matter.
According to people here Riven literally has 1337 Movement speed, like six flash distances worth of a gap closer, the ability to deal like 1000 damage Level 1, and cannot receive damage.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Nov 20, 2013)

I don't rep. At all. I only visit this thread too so yeah. 

I don't know why I suck so hard at riven. She seems easy on paper - spam your skills once theyre off of cooldown. I think she is stupidly strong in landing phase and out of lane. 

I feel before if she gets behind she won't do as well and it's hard as hell to get a riven behind. Right now even if she gets behind, once she gets a hydra or a complete item. She can come back and own shit.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Nov 20, 2013)

Though I have to say all the mid rivens I've seen suck dick.


----------



## Sanger Zonvolt (Nov 20, 2013)

I main Riven, not the best around but could help in one vs one experiment.


----------



## Darth (Nov 20, 2013)

WAD said:


> yea I'd like to 1v1 someone who is comfortable on riven
> 
> I don't want to hear "well u only won because ur better than me or xyzzz"
> 
> ...





Didi said:


> Well I am probably the best Riven player in this thread
> 
> 
> Maybe Darth too but tbh I think he doesn't play it enough



I'd probably wreck WAD and I can play anytime, any day. 




Assuming I'm at a lan cafe ofc. 

No but seriously, if WAD plays Eve that shit isn't even going to be close. He'll literally be forced to farm with Q at all times or cower under his turret.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Nov 20, 2013)

Like I said, kill me or deny me significant CS.

If I'm not crushed in lane, my argument stands.

Since the debate was Eve being helpless against her.

And she is most certainly not.


----------



## Chausie (Nov 20, 2013)

my last game on this patch

was loads of fun

ggwp sajin, ty for the game

(somehow, even with 2 smites, i don't think we got a single dragon)


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Nov 20, 2013)

To do list:

Learn annie support.

Or polish my Veigar support. I need to test Veigar vs Annie support actually and see if that works out. It worked against Zyra, not so much against Fid because silence op.


----------



## Vaeny (Nov 20, 2013)

Fuck you Jiyeon, CR7 is still overrated


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Nov 20, 2013)

Practice Veigar support.
Gonna be OP in S4.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Nov 20, 2013)

I really don't understand Riot on handling support champions for season 4. They nerfed every single one of them EXCEPT Thresh who is banned about 60% of the time. They didn't even touch Annie or Fiddlesticks and they're going to get more gold in season 4 so they're going to scale way better than the traditional supports.



> Well it was nice knowing you [Support Champion] but I think I'm going to just play an AP Mage in bot lane.



Oh yeah Veigar getting more gold too. HMM.


----------



## Vaeny (Nov 20, 2013)

WAD, Riven would wreck Eve and then roam better than Eve in mid game.

WHERE IS YOUR GOD NOW?


----------



## Darth (Nov 20, 2013)

WAD vs the World.


----------



## Guiness (Nov 20, 2013)

messi still da besto


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Nov 20, 2013)

No one roams better than Eve, that is literally her niche l0l.


----------



## Guiness (Nov 20, 2013)

Vae said:


> WAD, Riven would wreck Eve and then roam better than Eve in mid game.
> 
> WHERE IS YOUR GOD NOW?





Darth said:


> WAD vs the World.



all the world...

on one arrow


----------



## Darth (Nov 20, 2013)

WAD said:


> No one roams better than Eve, that is literally her niche l0l.



IMO TF roams better than Eve. 

IMO Noc mid roams better than Eve. 

WHERE IS YOUR GOD NOW?


----------



## Vaeny (Nov 20, 2013)

IMO Kass roams better than Eve.


----------



## Chausie (Nov 20, 2013)

doesn't veigar need farm to be as effective as possible?

why go veigar over annie, who doesn't need farm to increase her ap, and can still be built full ap with the extra gold income?

and probably has stuns up more often, as well as a targeted stun and 2 aoe ones.

in a game where the supports can get full build(which i think is where they are going now), i'd have thought annie would be better, unless veigar can farm up a load of last hits?


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Nov 20, 2013)

Chausie said:


> doesn't veigar need farm to be as effective as possible?
> 
> why go veigar over annie, who doesn't need farm to increase her ap, and can still be built full ap with the extra gold income?
> 
> ...



His ult is based on a champion's AP ratio. He doesn't really need his Q to build up if he wants to. The main idea of Veigar support is his ultimate and his stun.

So the more AP the enemy champion has, the more damage his ultimate does. His stun lasts 2.5 second and it's great for initiating and disengaging.

Also his Q still scales off of AP. He doesn't really need to farm.


----------



## Darth (Nov 20, 2013)

> Janna needs 200ap to get her old zephyr movement speed buff back.
> Janna needs ~140ap to get her old slow value back on zephyr.
> Lulu needs 167ap to let pix do the same damage as before.
> Sona needs 100ap to get the same movement speed bonus on celerity.
> ...




welp, that's disappointing.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Nov 20, 2013)

TF doesn't really roam though. He teleports. 
Nocturne doesn't really roam either, he skates.


----------



## Magic (Nov 20, 2013)

Good thing no one plays support, right?!



WAD said:


> TF doesn't really roam though. He teleports.
> Nocturne doesn't really roam either, he skates.


Noc glides like a lizard on ice.


----------



## Chausie (Nov 20, 2013)

Darth said:


> welp, that's disappointing.



yep.

they're gonna need to find some way to either buff supports or do something to stop people just picking a normal champ to got bot with.

think i might get back into my panth, ori and ryze supports though! they were fun


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Nov 20, 2013)

RemChu said:


> Good thing no one plays support, right?!



Ey mang, i play support

Chausie I replied to you last page. RESPOND


----------



## Darth (Nov 20, 2013)

Soraka got raped. 

Guess she's no longer viable!


----------



## Chausie (Nov 20, 2013)

soraka is always viable


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Nov 20, 2013)

The last time Soraka was viable was when Soraka can give mana to herself.


----------



## Chausie (Nov 20, 2013)

idc what bullshit you guys say

soraka is amazing

and nothing you say will change that


----------



## Darth (Nov 20, 2013)

it's really a shame they made her so trash now. 

goodbye soraka. you won't be missed.


----------



## Chausie (Nov 20, 2013)

shut up darth


----------



## Guiness (Nov 20, 2013)

well, im guessing nami will be seeing more play. she was already in a good spot, but with all these nerfs to the other supports, people may find Nami even more favorable than before. Then Thresh being left untouched will remain a top pick. You also have Annie and Fiddle whose popularity will only rise from here.

I'm more interested in the jungle tho. I don't see it changing that much. It'll force people to itemize differently but end game goal of a jungler being that tank/initiator won't change.. probably. As always though the pre-season is teh best time to experiment with builds and champs so who knows what will items/champs will be fotm a couple weeks from now.


----------



## Shozan (Nov 20, 2013)

worst day in ARAM for me. Every single game somone disconnected, all the games were lost, even tho' i didn't play that bad. I'm willing to say that Soraka will see a lot of action in the pro. scene this next season. That shit with a full AP build is fucking awesome.

Utility, Goblal Heal and tons of Damage. Bananas 4 Lyfe


----------



## Guiness (Nov 20, 2013)

Shozan said:


> worst day in ARAM for me. Every single game somone disconnected, all the games were lost, even tho' i didn't play that bad. I'm willing to say that Soraka will see a lot of action in the pro. scene this next season. That shit with a full AP build is fucking awesome.
> 
> Utility, Goblal Heal and tons of Damage. Bananas 4 Lyfe



hmm i doubt it but we'll see. at the pro level, no one likes a passive lane and often pick supprts that can make plays in lane to get them ahead as soon as possible. but who knows. this season has been a bunch of surprises.


----------



## Sanger Zonvolt (Nov 21, 2013)

Bad night, good night.


----------



## Vaeny (Nov 21, 2013)

HAS SCIENCE GONE TOO FAR?


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Nov 21, 2013)

People get offended so easily.

You didn't work as a team. 

Omg reported.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Nov 21, 2013)

Viktor is the better scientist smd


----------



## Maerala (Nov 21, 2013)

So the Orianna nerfs didn't make it to live.

np


----------



## Nim (Nov 21, 2013)

I hope the support role doesn't get a popularity boost or something :I else I'll have to learn another role, when it's taken all the time.


----------



## Infamy (Nov 21, 2013)

WAD said:


> Exactly.
> 
> But hey it doesn't matter.
> According to people here Riven literally has 1337 Movement speed, like six flash distances worth of a gap closer, the ability to deal like 1000 damage Level 1, and cannot receive damage.



That's exactly what Riven is, very good description WAD


Vae said:


> IMO Kass roams better than Eve.



Yep 



Maerala said:


> So the Orianna nerfs didn't make it to live.
> 
> np


I cried


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Nov 21, 2013)

Infamy said:


> That's exactly what Riven is, very good description WAD


----------



## Morglay (Nov 21, 2013)

Naut buff was quite good, adding that extra half second on his passive at the max level will make escape difficult. I must test Wit's End on him.


----------



## Vaeny (Nov 21, 2013)

EUW patch is done, TIME TO TRY SOME STUFF OUT.


----------



## Infamy (Nov 21, 2013)

Don't really like the new offensive tree masteries..They're made for champions like Kayle Ori Jax etc


----------



## Vaeny (Nov 21, 2013)

I like them, they look good for ADCs.


----------



## Infamy (Nov 21, 2013)

Vae said:


> I like them, they look good for ADCs.



They're great on Ezreal and Kog, but on shit like Graves and Jinx not so much because why would you get spell pen on those carries?
Yeah I just really don't like devastating strikes


----------



## Vaeny (Nov 21, 2013)

You might get spell pen but it's not like you give up any armor pen for it.


----------



## Infamy (Nov 21, 2013)

Time to play only hybrid champs


----------



## Infamy (Nov 21, 2013)

Not sure how worth Feast is either but I wanna try it with Cho'Gath for lols


----------



## Nim (Nov 21, 2013)

Had a normal and a ranked since the changes. Seems fun! Not used to it yet and confused about what to buy, but still fun!


----------



## Morglay (Nov 21, 2013)

My Urgot skillz are unreal.


----------



## Infamy (Nov 21, 2013)

How long did the patch take for euw? NA just went went down for patching


----------



## Vaeny (Nov 21, 2013)

About 4 hours.

I hate the new health bars.


----------



## Infamy (Nov 21, 2013)

Vae said:


> About 4 hours.
> 
> I hate the new health bars.



I don't like them either, yours is yellow everyone else is green right? that's what I saw on pbe anyways


----------



## Vaeny (Nov 21, 2013)

Yours is green, teammates is blue and enemy is red.


----------



## Gogeta (Nov 21, 2013)

It's not just the color it's the bars itself

I know they changed them at like mid season 3 was it so that they look more "clear" or something? Well before that (S2 for example), those looked the best IMO
I hope it's possible to change them to custom looks or w/e


----------



## Infamy (Nov 21, 2013)

Vae said:


> Yours is green, teammates is blue and enemy is red.



That seems shitty, I'd rather have my entire team be the same color as me


----------



## Nim (Nov 21, 2013)

I like the new healthbars  and mine is yellow while team is blue (colorblind mode; and no I'm not colorblind xD)


----------



## Gogeta (Nov 21, 2013)

About masteries

What do i even take on ADC's from the defensive tree
Bonus Armor and MR? Fuck that.
Health Regen? You real bro
+3 % HP? Wat?

Halp


----------



## Infamy (Nov 21, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> About masteries
> 
> What do i even take on ADC's from the defensive tree
> Bonus Armor and MR? Fuck that.
> ...




that's probably what I'll use..Maybe take away feast for unyielding tho.


----------



## Chaos (Nov 21, 2013)

I made new mastery trees but I have no idea if they'll work.

Time to test.


----------



## Gogeta (Nov 21, 2013)

All i know is the preservance mastery is potentially broken


----------



## Nim (Nov 21, 2013)

The only bad thing about the changes so far is that the trinkets are on the shortcut 4. That's were I used to have my pink wards. And now I'm always placing the trinket by accident instead of a pink :"(


----------



## Infamy (Nov 21, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> All i know is the preservance mastery is potentially broken



well we will find out soon enough


----------



## Vaeny (Nov 21, 2013)

I really don't like this new season.

Too many stupid items for my tastes, and the free wards for everyone is really dumb.


----------



## Gogeta (Nov 21, 2013)

I dislike the masteries a lot

Like some of them are really cool like the HP shield, Spell/Blade weaving but it feels like they are so randomly placed

I have to put 3 masteries into armor to get Crit reduction. Why? I might be vs AP lane but i want the crit mastery for late game.


----------



## Vaeny (Nov 21, 2013)

Pink wards being visable is stupid too.


----------



## Nim (Nov 21, 2013)

Vae said:


> Pink wards being visable is stupid too.



I had a pink standing for ~15mins in a bush. No one ever checked it xD


----------



## Darth (Nov 21, 2013)

These Taric changes...

Goodbye AP Taric. Guess Riot wants us to build him full tank. 

well, FUCK THAT. BRINGING OUT MY SECRET AD TRIFORCE TARIC 



> *NEW: Passive - Gemcraft:* After casting a spell, Taric gains a buff that deals 30% of his total Armor as bonus Magic Damage his next auto attack



look at that synergy his new passive has with triforce. LOOK AT IT.


----------



## OS (Nov 21, 2013)

k so btw. How would you rate the korra season all in all?


----------



## Darth (Nov 21, 2013)

Lortastic said:


> Outrageous.


ikr. 

Honestly, I like the Taric changes. Especially the second part of his passive



> Passive empowered attacks reduce the cooldown of all abilities by 2 seconds



this will make him a lot more fun to play imo. Especially since they're giving him more gold. He's going to be a perma tank that basically has a perma stun with a relatively low CD heal assuming he has max CDR. 


Original Sin said:


> k so btw. How would you rate the korra season all in all?



episodes 1-6 I'd give a 5/10. Episodes 7-8 I'd give a 10/10. Episodes 9-14 I'd give a 7.5/10. 

Overall rating?

Probably a 6.5. 

I honestly liked the first season more.


----------



## OS (Nov 21, 2013)

I sorta understand how star wars fans feel. Watching the creator destroying the things you love slowly hurts.


----------



## Morglay (Nov 21, 2013)

Original Sin said:


> k so btw. How would you rate the korra season all in all?



10/10 Finale for giants shooting giant lasers at other giants who in turn fired giant lasers back at the aforementioned giants. 

Wan was good.

Rest was shit.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Nov 21, 2013)

The new masteries.
Akali.
AP Jax.
Yus.


----------



## Chausie (Nov 21, 2013)

new login screen, and my login screen music still doesn't work. been 3 or 4 loging screens it's not been working for now


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Nov 21, 2013)

Do I need to ask the obvious?


----------



## Infamy (Nov 21, 2013)

Dorans shield new starting item for ADC's calling it now


----------



## Darth (Nov 21, 2013)

WAD said:


> The new masteries.
> Akali.
> AP Jax.
> Yus.


no need for AP Jax. AD Jax benefits from this just as much. 

and with the new vision changes I feel like Akali is going to be a lot stronger as well. Although the WotA nerf kinda sucks for her in double ap comps. No more spellvamp aura. 


WAD said:


> Do I need to ask the obvious?


----------



## Infamy (Nov 21, 2013)

No one ever got wota before anyways


----------



## Sanger Zonvolt (Nov 21, 2013)

I'm not ready for these changes.


----------



## Sanger Zonvolt (Nov 21, 2013)

Fuck I have to remake all my masteries now, now I'm lost on how to make my Annie and Riven page.


----------



## Darth (Nov 21, 2013)

wow that's such a great image. 

You really have great taste nim.


----------



## Sanger Zonvolt (Nov 21, 2013)

This look good you think?


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Nov 21, 2013)

I haven't taken a comprehensive look at the new Masteries but to be honest I don't think there's much of a point in any points in defense unless you're a tank or bruiser except for selective scenarios.


----------



## Guiness (Nov 21, 2013)

cant wait to try out the new masteries for elise. i have 2 pages to try out (her usual mastery page. then i have another one where im going 12-18-0.)


----------



## Sanger Zonvolt (Nov 21, 2013)

WAD said:


> I haven't taken a comprehensive look at the new Masteries but to be honest I don't think there's much of a point in any points in defense unless you're a tank or bruiser except for selective scenarios.



Riven is a bruiser though, unless that wasn't directed at me.

They moved the armor and magic resist points way down the tree, so I can see why investing in defense might not be worth it now.


----------



## Chausie (Nov 21, 2013)

how would one build jungle kayle now?

items, masteries and runes


----------



## Chausie (Nov 21, 2013)

i can't seem to get into arams.

i guess the game has decided i've played too many.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Nov 21, 2013)

Riven is not a bruiser.


----------



## Sanger Zonvolt (Nov 21, 2013)

.


----------



## Guiness (Nov 21, 2013)

Isnt riven more along the lines of a fighter/ad melee carry/ad caster?


----------



## Sanger Zonvolt (Nov 21, 2013)

I've always thought of bruisers as melee damage/cc with a passive or ability that gives them sustain in a fight, in the case of Riven her shield.

Like Lee, who can be played tank or ad caster carry, still considered bruiser no?


----------



## Guiness (Nov 21, 2013)

Riven shield goes away rather quickly. I always thought of bruisers as people like garen or renekton etc


----------



## Infamy (Nov 21, 2013)

Riven is a class of her own.


----------



## Sanger Zonvolt (Nov 21, 2013)

4N said:


> Riven shield goes away rather quickly.



One with a 4 second CD with cdr though and last 2.5 seconds and absorbs 300+ damage with core items each time.



Infamy said:


> Riven is a class of her own.



This is true.


----------



## Maerala (Nov 21, 2013)

Glad they reverted Ori's nerfs. I don't even play her anymore but she's fine imo. 

Bet Karma's a really strong support this season. Can't wait to get home and try her out. Has anyone tried Janna/Soraka yet?


----------



## Chausie (Nov 21, 2013)

Ye soraka is great!

morg support is even more fun than before though! srsly, she's great. managed to 1v1 the enemy riven, was awesome.

need to try out a tanky support next maybe. 

jungle was a lot of fun too, though i've only tried that once so far.

also, repaired my client and now i got my login music back! made me jump when i first heard it


----------



## Nim (Nov 21, 2013)

Darth said:


> wow that's such a great image.
> 
> You really have great taste nim.



Thanks, found it on the internet


----------



## Chausie (Nov 21, 2013)

oh ye, wad. had a taric top in one of our games, wrecked our riven. he just stacked armour, dealt a fair amount of damage, and was generally unkillable.


----------



## Magic (Nov 21, 2013)

Yo WAD!

You excited for the new Bioshock Inf DLC?

MMMMMM does that look good.


----------



## Magic (Nov 21, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> About masteries
> 
> What do i even take on ADC's from the defensive tree
> Bonus Armor and MR? Fuck that.
> ...




dude just pick whatever you feel is best. aren't you like plat or some shit?

this isn't rocket science.


----------



## Magic (Nov 21, 2013)

FUCK YEAH Loving the new support masteries.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Nov 21, 2013)

Do you guys not have class or work cause fk u all. I'm stuck in school until then. 



Is it time for monkey this season


----------



## Gogeta (Nov 21, 2013)

RemChu said:


> dude just pick whatever you feel is best. aren't you like plat or some shit?
> 
> this isn't rocket science.



I fell to Gold 1 due to inactivity


----------



## Maerala (Nov 21, 2013)

So someone at the school library just saw me looking at a stream and he came up to me and was going on about how he had no friends to play with, so I gave him my summoner name and told him he could play with us.

np.


----------



## Magic (Nov 21, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> I fell to Gold 1 due to inactivity


You aren't brain dead, you will get back in no time.


----------



## Sanger Zonvolt (Nov 21, 2013)

The tiny brushes are cute.


----------



## αce (Nov 21, 2013)

> So someone at the school library just saw me looking at a stream and he  came up to me and was going on about how he had no friends to play with,  so I gave him my summoner name and told him he could play with us.



damn
+respect


no sarcasm


----------



## αce (Nov 21, 2013)

also i dont see the point in NOT picking fiddle and annie as support now
they benefit greatly from the gold income

traditional supports like sona were good because you didnt need items to be effective
more gold on annie/fiddle is better than on sona


----------



## Chausie (Nov 21, 2013)

add morg and zyra to that

ori supp too probably


----------



## Sanger Zonvolt (Nov 21, 2013)

Down with the low damage support meta!


----------



## Magic (Nov 21, 2013)

Sanger Zonvolt said:


> Down with the low damage support meta!


that sona with the frost queen item

ughhhhhhhh


----------



## αce (Nov 21, 2013)

ori support is legit af tbh


----------



## αce (Nov 21, 2013)

i finally found a female artist that is florence level


----------



## Chausie (Nov 21, 2013)

with the extra gold, couldn't you just go double adc bot? or well, i guess, ashe support


----------



## αce (Nov 21, 2013)

> with the extra gold, couldn't you just go double adc bot? or well, i guess, ashe support



viable





also i forgot to add her name
the artist is bat for lashes


[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yeLNuQdfcQw[/youtube]

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l5s_FqzkfJg[/youtube]


----------



## Chausie (Nov 21, 2013)

i swear you are always a few years late when it comes to music ace


----------



## αce (Nov 21, 2013)

more like i didn't find it until now
i usually just stuck to 70's and 80's british band music 
then i got hooked on arctic monkeys and florence

but now i need new music so im just looking and found this
not sure if everyone heard of them so just throwing it out there





queen is dead still best album ever made ever by anyone ever


----------



## Didi (Nov 21, 2013)

>not Wish you were Here
>not Led Zeppelin IV
>not Hail to the Thief


----------



## Chausie (Nov 21, 2013)

np dude, seems you've come to the realisation that british music is the best music


----------



## αce (Nov 21, 2013)

> >not Wish you were Here
> >not Led Zeppelin IV
> >not Hail to the Thief



l0l

led zeppelin IV is amazing, but the queen is dead is just the GOAT
led zeppelin IV isn't even in my top 5 though
or 10




also, dark side of the moon is pink floyds best album
and OK computer and kid A are by far radioheads best albums


----------



## αce (Nov 21, 2013)

i liked kid A better than ok computer only because it showed just how far radiohead could take their talents
i mean, the albums are not comparable in the slightest music wise since they went so far out of their comfort zone
but the fact that they managed to make something so amazing using new techniques speaks to their genius


----------



## Didi (Nov 21, 2013)

Nah, I like Wish you were here best. 5 drop dead amazing epic songs that totally immerse you. Absolutely love it.
Dark side of the Moon is second tho and also really very amazing, with Animals and Meddle also very close.


Led Zeppelin IV is GOAT Led Zeppelin album, 8 perfect rock songs. Amazing stuff.


And I know most people and critics and stuff usually chose either OK Computer or Kid A as best, but I really disagree. I think every song on Hail to the Thief is amazing and I always like to listen to every single one on any time, something I can't say of every song on Kid A or OK Computer. 
Also has the best atmosphere of all Radiohead albums, really nails the eerie, emotional depressing distopian state of mind.
Kid A is pretty damn close tho. Agreed about the techniques comment, and it also has amazing atmosphere, I just like Hail to the Thief slightly better. OK Computer is good as well, but not nearly as good as those two imo. Inconsistent album, and too many relics of the Pablo Honey era, which I like less. Just less my style. Radiohead only really started getting properly good with the Iron Lung EP, imo (with great songs like The Trickster). Before that they had some good songs, but a lot of semi-standard mediocre grungey pop, which is just less my style.


----------



## Guiness (Nov 21, 2013)

i just took the most amazing shit ever.


----------



## αce (Nov 21, 2013)

i really haven't listened to hail to the thief that much
ill give it another go soon


----------



## αce (Nov 21, 2013)

although led zeppelin IV is clearly the goat zeppelin album


what do you think of king crimson?
they are kind of overrated since they are inconsistent but _in the court of the crimson king _is in my top 5
i thought it was too weird first time i heard it but i fell in love eventually

in the wake of poseidon and red are the only other albums i really like by them


----------



## Didi (Nov 21, 2013)

αce said:


> although led zeppelin IV is clearly the goat zeppelin album
> 
> 
> what do you think of king crimson?
> ...



I've heard of them, and I've heard especially that album always being highly praised, but have never listened to them actuallly

I'll try it soon then I suppose


----------



## αce (Nov 21, 2013)

well like
i really didn't like it until the 5th listen through l0l

its just....weird
especially the first song
although many of the inconsistent and weird transitions are due to the fact that the original copies were lost and they had to remaster incomplete versions of the album

was made in the 60's


the best songs on that album are epitaph (their best song imo) and the court of the crimson king (named after the album)


----------



## Didi (Nov 21, 2013)

That's what I had with Paranoid Android lol


First time I listened to it I was like wtf is this crap
Second time still 
Third I was like hmmm, okay it's starting to grow on me
Fourth or fifth time holy shit this song is awesome


Also took me a really long time to start appreciating Myxomatosis

So don't worry I'm familiar with opinions that need time and proper listening to develop h4h4


----------



## luminaeus (Nov 21, 2013)

Guys!!!!!

My family is getting a new puppy today!!

this is the picture:



pek pek pek pek


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Nov 21, 2013)

Chausie said:


> oh ye, wad. had a taric top in one of our games, wrecked our riven. he just stacked armour, dealt a fair amount of damage, and was generally unkillable.



That shit is next level.



RemChu said:


> Yo WAD!
> 
> You excited for the new Bioshock Inf DLC?
> 
> MMMMMM does that look good.



Yus. \o/



Maerala said:


> So someone at the school library just saw me
> looking at a stream and he came up to me and was going on about how he had no friends to play with, so I gave him my summoner name and told him he could play with us.
> 
> np.



Gonna become Vae-tier when he plays.

np.



αce said:


> also i dont see the point in NOT picking fiddle and annie as support now
> they benefit greatly from the gold income
> 
> traditional supports like sona were good because you didnt need items to be effective
> more gold on annie/fiddle is better than on sona





Chausie said:


> add morg and zyra to that
> 
> ori supp too probably



Don't forget Veigar.
And Morde.


----------



## The Weeknd (Nov 21, 2013)

dat nasus skin


----------



## luminaeus (Nov 21, 2013)

wad has a new set

what is this I don't even


----------



## luminaeus (Nov 21, 2013)

also new nasus, I kinda liked the old sandy one. 

will they make a classic skin?


----------



## Gogeta (Nov 21, 2013)

Nope, cause they are assholes

The classic skin looks so fucking awful though


----------



## luminaeus (Nov 21, 2013)

Oh jesus I have to redo 17 mastery pages.

fml.


----------



## Magic (Nov 21, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> The classic skin looks so fucking awful though


are you talking about the defualt?

I like it :X (WAIT THE OLD ONE!? ya its shit)

got the pharoh one and this cerebus one o.o So prefer the new pharoh look.


----------



## OS (Nov 21, 2013)

Maerala said:


> So someone at the school library just saw me looking at a stream and he came up to me and was going on about how he had no friends to play with, so I gave him my summoner name and told him he could play with us.
> 
> np.



I shouldn't be bothered but usually when something like this happens it's kinda awkward.


----------



## Magic (Nov 21, 2013)

Didi said:


> >not Wish you were Here
> >not Led Zeppelin IV
> >not Hail to the Thief







Original Sin said:


> I shouldn't be bothered but usually when something like this happens it's kinda awkward.



How to be social.


----------



## OS (Nov 21, 2013)

It's not that. It's that some random person asks to play because he says he has no friends. It can go good or awkward.


----------



## Magic (Nov 21, 2013)

No friends to play with =/= no friends. 
and I'm failing to understand why its awkward to socialize with your peers from school.


----------



## Gogeta (Nov 21, 2013)

The new classic Nasus skin is really bad 

The skins, especially the Infernal one are really nice but the base looks unappealing to me


----------



## Chausie (Nov 21, 2013)

Original Sin said:


> It's not that. It's that some random person asks to play because he says he has no friends. It can go good or awkward.



it can go well or bad depending on how much of a tosspot the person he's asking is

adrian is not a twat

so it went well and he came across as a nice person


----------



## OS (Nov 21, 2013)

No i mean the person who has no friends to play with.


----------



## Infamy (Nov 21, 2013)

Riven and Eve jungle are insane right now. Riven farms harder than anyone and Eve ganks harder than anyone, both get elder lizard.


----------



## Lortastic (Nov 21, 2013)

Staring blankly at my mastery pages, mindlessly filling them up.


----------



## Darth (Nov 21, 2013)

well today was fun. 

_kinda..._


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Nov 21, 2013)

It was fun until it was not.
That last game was my worst performance in many games.


----------



## Lortastic (Nov 21, 2013)

Who would maximise their benefit from the new biscuit mastery?


----------



## Darth (Nov 21, 2013)

Nim♥ said:


> Thanks, found it on the internet





WAD said:


> It was fun until it was not.
> That last game was my worst performance in many games.



I blame it on the shitty account.


----------



## Sanger Zonvolt (Nov 21, 2013)

I need to try herbivore Riven.


----------



## Lortastic (Nov 21, 2013)

Not used to the Smite changes yet. Buff monsters keep living with a bar left.


----------



## Sajin (Nov 21, 2013)

Is it just me (probably is, lol) or offense masteries are (generally) way better than the rest?

Do want things like 5% cdr or attack speed, or 5ad/8 ap for just one mastery point. Though early utility is pretty nice too


----------



## luminaeus (Nov 21, 2013)

Sajin said:


> Is it just me (probably is, lol) or offense masteries are (generally) way better than the rest?
> 
> Do want things like 5% cdr or attack speed, or 5ad/8 ap for just one mastery point. Though early utility is pretty nice too



Well it depends on what your playing, but generally they are way better yeah lol


----------



## Infamy (Nov 21, 2013)

Other masteries are pretty good but offensive is the best for sure


----------



## Austin (Nov 21, 2013)

false 

utility is the strongest


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Nov 21, 2013)

I have concluded that 9/21 Wukong sucks dick for top lane.

Probably better for jungling. And building HP


----------



## Infamy (Nov 21, 2013)

30-0-0 is hilarious on champions like Fizz and Kayle you just all in early and get free fbs


----------



## Lord Genome (Nov 21, 2013)

How much gold do you get for FB now? Didnt they lower it?


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Nov 21, 2013)

Gonna just go ahead and say it.
Junglers and supports are really OP right now.


----------



## Infamy (Nov 21, 2013)

Lord Genome said:


> How much gold do you get for FB now? Didnt they lower it?



Kills are worth 60% of the base reward at 2 minutes, scaling to 100% at 4 minutes
yeah WAD they really are


----------



## Lord Genome (Nov 21, 2013)

Infamy said:


> Kills are worth 60% of the base reward at 2 minutes, scaling to 100% at 4 minutes
> yeah WAD they really are


Oh thats not bad

level 2 cheese just becomes level 3 cheese


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Nov 21, 2013)

Also support is hilariously the role that snowballs the most now with a kill.


----------



## luminaeus (Nov 21, 2013)

WAD said:


> Gonna just go ahead and say it.
> Junglers and supports are really OP right now.



I know they have to do something about this :d


----------



## Chausie (Nov 21, 2013)

WAD said:


> Also support is hilariously the role that snowballs the most now with a kill.



can +1 this!

was playing ryze support, started to 1v2 the enemy bot lane at about 10mins in.

then lost the game as teemo figured trolling is a good response to not getting blue

(he wasn't even the mid laner)


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Nov 21, 2013)

Second time I did 9/21 and it turned out badly.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Nov 21, 2013)

Why would you ever go full defense on Wukong? Terry pls.

30/0/0 on hybrids
21/9/0 Assassins/AD casters
21/0/9 ADC/APC
13/0/17 or 0/13/17 support
9/21/0 brokered (NOT WUKONG)
0/27/3 pure tanks.

Y'all welcome.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Nov 21, 2013)

Also Timothy is the most buffed champion with the S4 changes.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Nov 21, 2013)

WAD said:


> Why would you ever go full defense on Wukong? Terry pls.
> 
> 30/0/0 on hybrids
> 21/9/0 Assassins/AD casters
> ...



It's cause someone on reddit says OMG Wukong gets 60 Armor and 50 Magic resist with the defense tree opppppp

So I tried it.

I still get blown up :3 But I think it is way better for Wukong Jungle.


----------



## αce (Nov 21, 2013)

> Also Timothy is the most buffed champion with the S4 changes.



and so it begins


----------



## Guiness (Nov 21, 2013)

new champ


----------



## Guiness (Nov 21, 2013)

yasuo looks damn good

rito plz, release soon and not 2 months after >_>


----------



## Didi (Nov 21, 2013)

Oooooooh baby

Day one buy, precisely the sort of champ I love. High mobility + high damage + moderate utility, but on the squishy side so needing to use your engage/disengage properly


----------



## Vaeny (Nov 21, 2013)

Jungle pisses me off early now, you don't hit 3 for 2 buffs anymore so there's no reason to get a smiteless.

Smite first buff, do wolves or wraiths, get next buff and smite is up.


----------



## Shozan (Nov 21, 2013)

Fiora so cute! 

I gave her 2 free kills in the first 2 min. with Jax cause of lag and then proceeded to fuck her in the ass all day. I was so big their Amumu was using his ult just to run from me 

Also, last hitting with Nasus is an art.


----------



## Vaeny (Nov 21, 2013)

New champ makes me think of Kenshin, both ability and appearance wise.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Nov 21, 2013)

Vae said:


> Jungle pisses me off early now, you don't hit 3 for 2 buffs anymore so there's no reason to get a smiteless.
> 
> *Smite first buff, do wolves or wraiths, get next buff and smite is up.*



Pretty much this. I recall someone said there's no point in ganking early so you might as well farm in the jungle.

I was told that junglers like Lee Sin, J4, (early junglers) are not gonna be as good now. And this kind of explains why Shyvana is used a lot among pros.


----------



## Magic (Nov 21, 2013)

4N said:


> new champ


SO COOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOL

^_______^


----------



## OS (Nov 21, 2013)

I gotta see videos to understand him better. But he seems like a combo champ.  This also means a possible noxian assassin ( assuming assassin since killing his elder that way seems like it ). I just hope we get more black rose members.


----------



## Lord Genome (Nov 21, 2013)

if his passive allows you to pass the crit limit then gggggggggggggggggg

even still all ud need is what an IE and your maxed out?


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Nov 21, 2013)

Vae said:


> Jungle pisses me off early now, you don't hit 3 for 2 buffs anymore so there's no reason to get a smiteless.
> 
> Smite first buff, do wolves or wraiths, get next buff and smite is up.





Demonic Shaman said:


> Pretty much this. I recall someone said there's no point in ganking early so you might as well farm in the jungle.
> 
> I was told that junglers like Lee Sin, J4, (early junglers) are not gonna be as good now. And this kind of explains why Shyvana is used a lot among pros.



See this is where you guys, though both good players (being Plat and all) show your inexperience in jungling.

If it becomes "standard" to stop and do wraiths/wolves before you move on to your next buff (possibly even both?) what do you think is gonna happen?

Enemy jungler is gonna get a smiteless, and move straight into the opposing buff (say from blue buff on blue side into red-buff on purple side) and steal your buff while you're on your way after doing the small comps.

Worst part is, you probably can't even retaliate with a steal on their buff. Why? Because smite is on a much lower CD, by the time you make your way there they can contest it instead of you having your smite up still and there's being down.

The jungle is even more set up for epic mind games now. I love it.


----------



## Shozan (Nov 21, 2013)

so, he's Fizz with a little less burst and a aoe shield.


----------



## Chausie (Nov 21, 2013)

pretty much only posting this as i was surprised and shocked at myself, as you all know how bad i do at anything other than support.

was against a  plat xereth, so was doubly nervous. somehow managed to not die in lane and was never too far behind farm wise. then went on to win! 

i nearly cost us the game at the end due to a stupid mistake, which i won't be doing again, but rengar saved it for us. 

was just a shock, will feel a bit more confident going mid now. learning other roles so i can try climb in ranked, need more confidence in them before i do it!


----------



## Sanger Zonvolt (Nov 21, 2013)

Yasuo seems awesome, can't wait.


----------



## Sanger Zonvolt (Nov 21, 2013)

He also looks just like Mitsurugi.


----------



## Seraphoenix (Nov 21, 2013)

This guy CertainlyT makes the best champs. Zyra, Zed, Thresh, Darius and now this new guy. 

I was kinda hoping for a double release with his bro but he's dead.


----------



## Vaeny (Nov 21, 2013)

Sajin seems to think Fizz is overrated an not ban worthy.

''He's not hard to deal with''

Episode V: The Shitters Strike Back.


----------



## Magic (Nov 21, 2013)

Sanger Zonvolt said:


> He also looks just like Mitsurugi.



SOUL CALIBUR

he has it.

Hopefully he can find the Fire Nation assassin who killed the elder and learn the other elements.

and achieve avatar state


----------



## Shozan (Nov 21, 2013)

It will be cool if they release 3 other champs like him that works with the other remaining elements.


----------



## Magic (Nov 21, 2013)

THE THREE MUSKETEERS

Fire

Wind 

and Water


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Nov 21, 2013)

WAD said:


> See this is where you guys, though both good players (being Plat and all) show your inexperience in jungling.
> 
> If it becomes "standard" to stop and do wraiths/wolves before you move on to your next buff (possibly even both?) what do you think is gonna happen?
> 
> ...



It does open to counter jungling now of how the jungle is set up (which is why Shyvana is going to be picked more often). Most junglers I see rarely counter jungle because they would just go to blue buff then immediately to Red buff to try to hit level 3 since they were so used to that. There's also that risk if you do counter jungle and you die, then you're going to get behind.

But I still say afk farm jungling isn't a bad thing. Especially if you're going to scale to late game faster with the new gold items and stuff.

Also I heard that xpecial and oddone went 2-1-2 and just went double targon and won the game that way l0l.

Since when is WAD an experienced jungler?


----------



## Guiness (Nov 21, 2013)

Pretty sure the person who killed Yasuo's elder was Riven.

Said to have died by a wind technique. And the timeline was before she left noxus. It fits.

And WAD mains jungle iirc.


----------



## Darth (Nov 21, 2013)

4N said:


> Pretty sure the person who killed Yasuo's elder was Riven.
> 
> Said to have d*ied by a wind technique*. And the timeline was before she left noxus. It fits.
> 
> And WAD mains jungle iirc.



It was obviously JANNA


----------



## Shozan (Nov 21, 2013)

It's obv. Yi, the double agent


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Nov 21, 2013)

Master Yi is actually OP in the new jungle lol.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Nov 21, 2013)

I always thought WAD mained top and mid considering he was like fk jungle the other day when he did WW.



			
				WAD said:
			
		

> Master Yi is actually OP in the new jungle lol.



He was always op. Teleport/smite son.


----------



## Vaeny (Nov 21, 2013)

399 stacks, WHY HAVE I FAILED THIS LIFE.


----------



## Sajin (Nov 21, 2013)

We survived until lategame.


----------



## Lortastic (Nov 21, 2013)

Our Nasus had over 700 stacks on his Q one game. Goddamn that shit is scary,


----------



## Shozan (Nov 21, 2013)

that Q shit is an art, like i said. You have to feel it


----------



## Vaeny (Nov 21, 2013)

MORE GOLD THAN THE JUNGLER, FACE OF THE MOUNTAIN WINS YET AGAIN.


----------



## Magic (Nov 21, 2013)

WAD said:


> Master Yi is actually OP in the new jungle lol.



They designed it so jungle carries can farm farm farm if they so desire....

???


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Nov 21, 2013)

Wriggles fucking sucks.


----------



## Magic (Nov 21, 2013)

*Looks up Master Yi Bot*


----------



## Magic (Nov 21, 2013)

Sajin give me ur lolking page I can't seem to look you up :<


----------



## Sajin (Nov 21, 2013)




----------



## Magic (Nov 22, 2013)

Ty good sir!


----------



## Vaeny (Nov 22, 2013)

Wriggles sucks because 40% is shit on jungle creeps, 40% of 4? Have fun with that.

The flat 40 gold on the Spirit items is way better.


----------



## Seraphoenix (Nov 22, 2013)

"Balancing this new CertantlyT champ is going to be a nightmare. Fuck it, I'll let it pubstomp for a month and see what GD thinks. #yolo''

''You want something to deal with Nidalee spears? Here's a muthafuckin Wind Samurai that can block projectiles. #yourewelcome' 

lol Morello


----------



## Maerala (Nov 22, 2013)

Shozan said:


> Fiora so cute!
> 
> I gave her 2 free kills in the first 2 min. with Jax cause of lag and then proceeded to fuck her in the ass all day.



Free week Fifi so gud.

And inb4 two man top lanes become a thing again.


----------



## Vaeny (Nov 22, 2013)

It will only be a thing for a short while, it'll dissapear again after Riot changes the item.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Nov 22, 2013)

My computer died as the Nexus was presumably last hit lol.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Nov 22, 2013)

WAD said:


> My computer died as the Nexus was presumably last hit lol.



Best stall NA where I didn't die.

Also I agree with WAD that Zil support is gonna be fking strong.


----------



## Magic (Nov 22, 2013)

I have a LoL hangover zzzz
gg


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Nov 22, 2013)

Level 3 jungler after Double buff.
XP advantage in all lanes.
Bombs that hurt like shit.
Two speeds/slows or one perma speed/slow.
And a GA.


----------



## Magic (Nov 22, 2013)

duudue

ZIIGGS SUPPORT MAN


----------



## Sanger Zonvolt (Nov 22, 2013)

Relic shield is too good.

I think it might be a good item for an adc and support to both take.


----------



## Magic (Nov 22, 2013)

Sanger Zonvolt said:


> Relic shield is too good.
> 
> I think it might be a good item for an adc and support to both take.




ziggs starting machete lol

double relic duo lanes top and bot.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Nov 22, 2013)

List of 'supports' to do tomorrow because fk top lane:

Annie again
ZIlean
Anivia
Galio
Leblanc
Fiddle
Cass


----------



## Infamy (Nov 22, 2013)

Demonic Shaman said:


> It's cause someone on reddit says OMG Wukong gets 60 Armor and 50 Magic resist with the defense tree opppppp
> 
> So I tried it.
> 
> I still get blown up :3 But I think it is way better for Wukong Jungle.



that's what saint was talking about for wukong jungle, he said its not even fair to play


----------



## OS (Nov 22, 2013)

i think trundle is heavily underrated.


----------



## Infamy (Nov 22, 2013)

Trundle is strong especially against fotm shit like Riven


----------



## Vaeny (Nov 22, 2013)

One for All game mode is on EUW right now.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Nov 22, 2013)

I'm gonna play Timothy today.


----------



## Sanger Zonvolt (Nov 22, 2013)

Should I be running support masteries or ap masteries on an ap carry support?


----------



## Nim (Nov 22, 2013)

Vae said:


> One for All game mode is on EUW right now.



best mode ever 
first game was lee sin though.. meeeh


----------



## Morglay (Nov 22, 2013)

BEST MODE EVER


----------



## Darth (Nov 22, 2013)

Sanger Zonvolt said:


> Should I be running support masteries or ap masteries on an ap carry support?



AP masteries for sure. The utility masteries are really underwhelming. 

Putting 21 points into defense is actually also really good for tank supports like Leona/Thresh.


----------



## Chausie (Nov 22, 2013)

Sanger Zonvolt said:


> Should I be running support masteries or ap masteries on an ap carry support?



i've been going 17/0/13, or similar, picking up the extra gp10 and +1 gold on each nearby minion kill, with ap runes

i swear the last point in utility used to be the 3-4 point talent in the top of the tree before. movement speed out of combat


----------



## Gogeta (Nov 22, 2013)

5 vs 5

Darius vs Maokai

Man that shit was intense. We were losing till we got to a point where we realized the reason for that is because Maokai's Ult is a fucking bitch and we shoudl leave it ASAP.

They got to our Nexus too but the dunkmaster STRIKES AGAIN

We should do Jarvan 5v5


----------



## Didi (Nov 22, 2013)

Just played All Jayce vs All Brand

Won ofc 


Was pretty damn fun, there's always at least one gate up to shoot q's through, no longer restrained by own e's cdr for powerful q's


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Nov 22, 2013)

13/0/17 or 0/13/17 d00ds.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Nov 22, 2013)

I am missing all the fun. 

Home from work in a few hours.

Will log on based EU with one of the 38382827595 accounts I have access to.


----------



## Vaeny (Nov 22, 2013)

5 Lux vs 5 Fiddle was the most annoying shit ever.

All the Fiddlesticks got hourglass, our ults were useless and the bouncing silence + stacking 3 sec fear was borderline retarded.

Perma banning that cunt from now on in that game mode.


----------



## Sanger Zonvolt (Nov 22, 2013)

I was thinking the 1+ gold per minion kill is a waste of a point, 100 gold for 100 minions? Meh.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Nov 22, 2013)

That mode seems hilarious if you run into your counter. 

Like 5v5 Zed v Kayle or smth.


----------



## Chausie (Nov 22, 2013)

Sanger Zonvolt said:


> I was thinking the 1+ gold per minion kill is a waste of a point, 100 gold for 100 minions? Meh.



a lot better than 0 gold for 100 minions

i sometimes ge tthe tier after that, with the starting gold and the gold on hit too


----------



## Sanger Zonvolt (Nov 22, 2013)

Rather put my extra points in something else though like the 40+ starting gold or more exp.


----------



## Magic (Nov 22, 2013)

Getting on now, can we try the double relic shit b4 it gets banned? 

We can give mid blue and our adc red?


----------



## αce (Nov 22, 2013)

l0l like im watching ogn and im realizing that i dont really care until the bracket stages
only tournament im waiting on again is all stars


----------



## Chausie (Nov 22, 2013)

out of all the tournaments, why all stars?

the one where each team is pretty much 5 randoms


----------



## αce (Nov 22, 2013)

thats the fun of it
its something you only see once a year


although


flame
bengi
faker
madlife
piglet


idk rip everyone else


----------



## Chausie (Nov 22, 2013)

oh

i'm looking forward to this atlantic thingy, will be refreshing to see teams up against enemies they don't tend to face

before it goes into the monotony of the same games week after week

(i say the same games, they're good games, just against the same people)


----------



## αce (Nov 22, 2013)

> before it goes into the monotony of the same games week after week



my exact point
lcs was a bore


----------



## Darth (Nov 22, 2013)

αce said:


> l0l like im watching ogn and im realizing that i dont really care until the bracket stages
> only tournament im waiting on again is all stars



I dunno watching Samsung Blue with their triple ADC comp was pretty awesome. 

I like the group stages. The best of 2's are really intense.


----------



## Chausie (Nov 22, 2013)

best of 2?

how does that work?

wouldnt it essentially just be 1 game as whoever wins the first one goes through?


----------



## Didi (Nov 22, 2013)

No it's either one side wins, or it's a tie


----------



## αce (Nov 22, 2013)

> best of 2?
> 
> how does that work?
> 
> wouldnt it essentially just be 1 game as whoever wins the first one goes through?






 Round of 16 Group Stage is four groups of four. Each group plays a , with each team playing one match (which is Best of Two)
 1:1 Both teams receive 1 point
 2:0 Winning team receive 3 points
 
Top two teams from each group advance to the bracket stage, bottom two teams continue to play in  (Platinum League)
 All bracket stage games are Best of Five, including the Grand Finals
 The final game is Blind Pick while other games are Draft Pick
 Teams losing in the Quarter-finals continue to play in  (Diamond League)
 
 At the end of the season, special awards will be given to players
 A MVP award will be given to one player
 After each match, the press will decide a MVP and award points
 Round of 16 awards 100 points, Quarterfinals awards 150 points, Semi-finals awards 200 points, and Finals grants 300 points
 The Season MVP wins ₩ 10,000,000 (~$10,000)
 
 A KDA award will be given to one player of each role
 The player of each role (Top, Jungle, Mid, AD Carry, and Support) who has the highest Kill-Death-Assist rate will win
 The KDA leaders win ₩ 2,000,000 (~$2,000)


----------



## Chausie (Nov 22, 2013)

you only needed to paste the first bit


----------



## αce (Nov 22, 2013)

well aren't you picky


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Nov 22, 2013)

Whoever said Syndra support is good is a blithering idiot.


----------



## Maerala (Nov 22, 2013)




----------



## Darth (Nov 22, 2013)

wat        .


----------



## αce (Nov 22, 2013)

> Whoever said Syndra support is good is a blithering idiot.



sounds like you failed


----------



## Darth (Nov 22, 2013)

Syndra Support sounds pretty legit actually.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Nov 22, 2013)

αce said:


> sounds like you failed



Except was not me playing.


----------



## Maerala (Nov 22, 2013)

I'm still mad salty about that match.

This game is seriously gonna kill me one day.


----------



## Austin (Nov 22, 2013)

jungle pisses me off now

just spamming nidalee since bored


----------



## Sanger Zonvolt (Nov 22, 2013)

[youtube]Y49eEdN0iSE[/youtube]


----------



## Austin (Nov 22, 2013)

btw wad

stars and i saw a morde support today lol


----------



## Chad (Nov 22, 2013)

Yasuo looks like Shuda from Rave Master.


----------



## Shozan (Nov 22, 2013)

Yep...


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Nov 22, 2013)

Cool. First time Jungle Riven (and I generally sucked in the past at her) and I am owning until my comp shuts off and continued to do so 5 times in a row.


----------



## Darth (Nov 22, 2013)

You and Riven just aren't meant to be.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Nov 22, 2013)

Me and having any fucking sense of peace isn't meant to be.
What kind of outlet is the Internet if I'm continuously pissed off on a daily basis.


----------



## Guiness (Nov 22, 2013)

WAD said:


> Me and having any fucking sense of peace isn't meant to be.
> What kind of outlet is the Internet if I'm continuously pissed off on a daily basis.



You just need to chill honestly. Go to the gym or find another source of entertainment. Carrying all those frustrations into LoL ain't good for you (prolly catch a heart attack or something)

I remember a time I played on tilt. N8ght was so terrible that I felt like i was hyperventilating by the end of my last game.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Nov 22, 2013)

I do go to the gym but I can't exactly be here all day every day and trust me I am here a lot until I nearly lose consciousness each time.

And no. It's not just LoL i am talking about.


----------



## Guiness (Nov 22, 2013)

WAD said:


> I do go to the gym but I can't exactly be here all day every day and trust me I am here a lot until I nearly lose consciousness each time.
> 
> And no. It's not just LoL i am talking about.



How about a sport to add on top of that? For me I found playing sports as a kid growing up rly helped me on not focusing on my issues because I was giving all my attention to someth8ng else.

Sounds to me u need a damn good distraction unless if your currwnt issues are a lot bigger than any of us realize.

W/e it ia dnt let it keep u down.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Nov 22, 2013)

I've mentioned I might start getting into MMA. Would be perfect for me.
And yeah, my issues at the moment are pretty insane.


----------



## αce (Nov 22, 2013)

ignoring the times i missed my ult
dfg on vlad is hilarious


----------



## Sansa (Nov 22, 2013)

I made an account with an SNSD name, then forgot Riot is retarded and level locked the maps and game modes.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Nov 22, 2013)

Summoning all NA ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) to play.


----------



## Sanger Zonvolt (Nov 22, 2013)

Yasuo is going to be voiced by Liam O'Brien, instant favorite champion.


----------



## OS (Nov 22, 2013)

Someone say Liam o Brien?

[youtube]YAnGjYQBvdc[/youtube]


----------



## Vaeny (Nov 23, 2013)

The power of Urgot is unmatched.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Nov 23, 2013)

Adrian went to bed before I could respond so this post is targeting to him and whoever plays Soraka, yah the new passive grants her more based on the target's missing health.


*Spoiler*: _Some math on it_ 




Soraka's health and mana restoring abilities are 1% more powerful for every 2% of the target's missing health or mana. 

Level 3 W / Astral Blessing heals for a base of 170. 

Target: 100/633 health
633 * .02 ~= for every 13 health that is missing, her heal does 1% more.
533/13 = 41% stronger
170 * .41 = 70. 70 + 170 = 240
So the heal from 170 becomes 240.

If this was a Max level heal then 270 becomes 380. It heals for an extra 100 hp off of that passive alone.

And that is without any AP. Tested in a custom, its similar to what I have (but it actually heals more than what I expected)

In conclusion, Soraka's heals and mana restoration is much stronger (and that is without ap). Therefore in laning phase, it would actually be harder to kill her and her teammate however the CD for heal is still way too long. She still lacks the initiation and therefore has to depend on herself not dying in teamfights and require teammates to initiate for her.




So out of the traditional supports, it seems Taric, Soraka, and maybe Janna (I haven't seen her though...) seem to be the strong ones. I would replace Janna for Thresh probably. Lulu... not sure where she's at right now. And Nami actually looks strong too. 

Non traditional - Annie/Fid/Zyra. And Bruisers like bot lane J4/Panth/Mundo :l


----------



## Cronos (Nov 23, 2013)

lulu should be strong as fuck


----------



## Vaeny (Nov 23, 2013)

AD Fizz vs a full team of AP Rammus wasn't the most fun thing.

BUT IN THE END, THE FISH WINS YET AGAIN.


----------



## Vaeny (Nov 23, 2013)

Friend of mine goes on about how ''I would never do a black woman, not because I hate them, but because they were chosen to be the soiled race''

Later quote: ''I don't hate black women, I just hate ^ (use bro)''


----------



## Cronos (Nov 23, 2013)

reapered


----------



## Chausie (Nov 23, 2013)

Vae said:


> Friend of mine goes on about how ''I would never do a black woman, not because I hate them, but because they were chosen to be the soiled race''
> 
> Later quote: ''I don't hate black women, I just hate ^ (use bro)''



'chosen' to be the soiled race?

wtf?


----------



## Chausie (Nov 23, 2013)

the atlantis battle thing will be on the current patch, right?


----------



## Chausie (Nov 23, 2013)

Guys

guys!

krepo is casting next game 

also, can anyone tell me what a pincer move is in LoL?

they kept saying that a pincer move rarely works, and idk what it is.


----------



## Cronos (Nov 23, 2013)

when a team goes in on another one by atacking from two sides at the same time catching them in the middle


----------



## Chausie (Nov 23, 2013)

Ahh, makes sense. ty cronos!


----------



## Vaeny (Nov 23, 2013)

Someone in Twitch just said the difference between a Samurai and Ninja is that the Samurai is a straight forward fighter and the Ninja is an assassin with *supernatural powers*


----------



## Chausie (Nov 23, 2013)

you really need to learn how to notice if someone is being serious or not


----------



## Darth (Nov 23, 2013)

Vae said:


> Someone in Twitch just said the difference between a Samurai and Ninja is that the Samurai is a straight forward fighter and the Ninja is an assassin with *supernatural powers*



Well obv Samurai can't use chakra.


----------



## Cronos (Nov 23, 2013)

damn chakra op


----------



## Vaeny (Nov 23, 2013)

Chausie said:


> you really need to learn how to notice if someone is being serious or not



He was being serious, he was in a serious discussion with someone about it.

You need to realize how many dumb people with shitty information exist in this world.


----------



## Chausie (Nov 23, 2013)

you can be in a 'serious' discussion and still joke around

it was in twitch chat, i doubt they were being serious.

i've said loads of stupid shit in twitch chat in the middle of 'serious' discussions. does not mean i believe what i said!


----------



## Vaeny (Nov 23, 2013)

But you're an idiot.


----------



## Chausie (Nov 23, 2013)

ok vae, if you say so


----------



## Infamy (Nov 23, 2013)

Is the one for all game mode not staying in the game? Says it a limited time feature


----------



## Chausie (Nov 23, 2013)

apparently they are trying to think of different 'fun' game modes and are going to rotate them?

i don't know if that's true or not though


----------



## Infamy (Nov 23, 2013)

in a 10x blitzcrank game this should be fun


----------



## Vaeny (Nov 23, 2013)

They did the same thing with Dominion when it was first put in, they're trying it and then taking it out.

It will be back eventually.


----------



## Infamy (Nov 23, 2013)

I just want Magma Chamber, I've never liked any other game mode other than TT which is the only thing I played until they ruined the map and made it even less competitive


----------



## Cronos (Nov 23, 2013)

Vae said:


> But you're an idiot.



and twitch chat isn't ?


----------



## Cronos (Nov 23, 2013)

they probably aren't going to keep this game mode or limit it to certain periods like 1 weekend a month because you can pretty much play any champ even if you don't have him and i don't think they want that


----------



## Infamy (Nov 23, 2013)

twitch chat is pretty retarded


----------



## Vaeny (Nov 23, 2013)

Cronos said:


> they probably aren't going to keep this game mode or limit it to certain periods like 1 weekend a month because you can pretty much play any champ even if you don't have him and i don't think they want that



I doubt they have an issue with it, if anything it might earn them more money because someone tries a champ on that mode, loves it and gets it with RP.


----------



## OS (Nov 23, 2013)

RED is our new russian overlords.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Nov 23, 2013)

Original Sin said:


> RED is our new russian overlords.



I don't know about that Quinn mid ...


----------



## Cronos (Nov 23, 2013)

Vae said:


> I doubt they have an issue with it, if anything it might earn them more money because someone tries a champ on that mode, loves it and gets it with RP.



doesn't the free champ rotation do the same thing tho


----------



## Nim (Nov 23, 2013)

They could just adjust it so you can only take the champs which are free to play or everyone on the team does own.


----------



## Cronos (Nov 23, 2013)

i don't think that works because you'd potentially have such few champs to play


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Nov 23, 2013)

friends

does anyone want to play friends?


----------



## Cronos (Nov 23, 2013)

maybe later


----------



## Vaeny (Nov 23, 2013)

Since when does Cronos play again.


----------



## Cronos (Nov 23, 2013)

when i get to come home, every two or three weekends


----------



## Vaeny (Nov 23, 2013)

Where are you otherwise.


----------



## Darth (Nov 23, 2013)

Cronos and Chausie suffer from the "ONLY ARAMS" curse. 

Those poor souls.


----------



## Guiness (Nov 23, 2013)

Here is to hoping doublelift and aphro smashes rekkles overrated butt

Inb4 I eat my words


----------



## OS (Nov 23, 2013)

I am pretty sure they are pretty much the same laners. 

DL-Known for his adc Vayne and called overrated
Rekkles- same

Aphro- Known adc who went to support and knows a bit on how to support
YS- same.


----------



## Cronos (Nov 23, 2013)

Vae said:


> Where are you otherwise.



college      .


----------



## Shozan (Nov 23, 2013)

Infamy said:


> in a 10x blitzcrank game this should be fun



I played 3 times

Mega fucked Zed with Xin
Fucked Jayce with Jax
Fun fucked Viktor with Blitz.


----------



## Guiness (Nov 23, 2013)

Hopefully clg wins this match aga8nst tt first >_>


----------



## Cronos (Nov 23, 2013)

YAY           CLG

yet another season of disappointment


----------



## Chausie (Nov 23, 2013)

Darth said:


> Cronos and Chausie suffer from the "ONLY ARAMS" curse.
> 
> Those poor souls.



damn us for enjoying arams!


----------



## Cronos (Nov 23, 2013)

us aram lovers share nudes, SO THERE


----------



## Infamy (Nov 23, 2013)

Welp CLG got this game.


----------



## Treerone (Nov 23, 2013)

Is twitch chat/most of the twitch site not working for anybody else?


----------



## Cronos (Nov 23, 2013)

working fine here


----------



## αce (Nov 23, 2013)

took a long time to load for some reason
working now though


----------



## Infamy (Nov 23, 2013)

Twitch is completely fine for me now, but earlier nothing was working.


----------



## Lord Genome (Nov 23, 2013)

[youtube]hwcDhmTzMXI[/youtube]

jesus christ

also his passive allows you to get past the crit limit rofl


----------



## Didi (Nov 23, 2013)

Have you ever even seen Rekkles play, 4N, or are you still just only hating on him cuz people praise him a lot for relatively few showings in upper echelon play?


Cuz then I would have to point out that you calling him overrated without having seen him play (or only 1 game or something) is equally dumb, if not worse.


----------



## Cronos (Nov 23, 2013)

shutup didi, don't question 4n


----------



## Guiness (Nov 23, 2013)

People overrate rekkles when he has barely played world class tournaments in the pasr year. I dont call him overrated because he has performed well for a couple matches;I call him overrated because despite few appearamces, people treat him like the 3rd coming of jesus.

Even if he were to win here I would still call him overrated just because of the hype he receives is way over the top. How about he gets more international experience before we start calling him top 3 adc in the world and saying he can match uzi, piglet etc.?

I still remember him from ipl 5 and he rekt face but it doesnt mean because puszu failed against uzi, rekkles would succeed. The same fnatic fanboys before that sem-final said puszu will go even or win ironically 

Funnily enough, both DL and rekkles receives a whole lot of hype from their fans regardless


----------



## αce (Nov 23, 2013)

have to agree with 4n
calling rekkles overrated because of his lack of upper level play is completely legitimate, since people are automatically acting like he's better than DL/wildturtle/creaton etc.


----------



## Roydez (Nov 23, 2013)

αce said:


> have to agree with 4n
> calling rekkles overrated because of his lack of upper level play is completely legitimate, since people are automatically acting like he's better than DL/wildturtle/creaton etc.





> automatically acting like he's better than DL/wildturtle/creaton



Nope. This is exaggerated. I have yet to see someone say he's better than Doublelift and Wildturtle.


----------



## αce (Nov 23, 2013)

> Nope. This is exaggerated. I have yet to see someone say he's better than Doublelift and Wildturtle.



well clearly you weren't around last year when the doublelift/rekkles thing started


----------



## αce (Nov 23, 2013)

although maybe those are just some trolls in reddit
idk

rekkles isn't automatically going to make fnatic leagues better though
especialy since puszu was actually really good as well


----------



## Guiness (Nov 23, 2013)

Ace agrees with me?

Fck. This is an odd sign.


----------



## αce (Nov 23, 2013)

nvm
i agree with didi

can't agree with 4n
it hurts my soul


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Nov 23, 2013)

Fuck Rekkles.

You know if Vae calls someone toxic, of all people, they must really be pieces of shit.


----------



## αce (Nov 23, 2013)

there is that too


----------



## Guiness (Nov 23, 2013)

αce said:


> nvm
> i agree with didi
> 
> can't agree with 4n
> it hurts my soul



Ok

Mb there is still hope


----------



## Cronos (Nov 23, 2013)

i saw rekkles stream once, wow did someone let the fame get to their head


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Nov 23, 2013)

Yiliang Peng ‏@CLGDoublelift 53m

I missed 3 waves to roam mid T_T

 Austin Shin ‏@CLG_Link 51m

@CLGDoublelift worth


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Nov 23, 2013)

Crs Saintvicious ‏@CrsStvicious 2h

Judging from scrims CLG will make it past day 1 but I don't see them getting through fnatic.


----------



## Roydez (Nov 23, 2013)

αce said:


> well clearly you weren't around last year when the doublelift/rekkles thing started





αce said:


> although maybe those are just some trolls in reddit
> idk
> 
> rekkles isn't automatically going to make fnatic leagues better though
> especialy since puszu was actually really good as well



I was, and I also read reddit often.
Even then I didn't see people casually claiming he was better than Doublelift or Wildturtle. If anything it was really infrequent.


----------



## Infamy (Nov 23, 2013)

Rekkles is overrated, still good with lots of potential though


----------



## Chausie (Nov 23, 2013)

isn't rekkles kinda young?

i'm not surprised if people constantly telling him he's good got to his head. it would be rare that it wouldn't get to a male teenagers head.

he'll probably grow out of it after a while.


----------



## Shozan (Nov 23, 2013)

that new champ is broken as fuck. 100% Crit + 4 seconds barrier (blocking Tower shots) + .1 seconds CD dash with damage + AOE crit + Air stun... yeah, no thx


----------



## Roydez (Nov 23, 2013)

Shozan said:


> that new champ is broken as fuck. 100% Crit + 4 seconds barrier (blocking Tower shots) + .1 seconds CD dash with damage + AOE crit + Air stun... yeah, no thx



Not sure if serious...


----------



## Maerala (Nov 23, 2013)

So all bias aside...

Support Karma is straight up OP right now.


----------



## Infamy (Nov 23, 2013)

Support Karma isn't op when Annie exists


----------



## Shozan (Nov 23, 2013)

Roydez said:


> Not sure if serious...



partially, nonetheless, that shit is broken.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Nov 23, 2013)

Infamy said:


> Support Karma isn't op when Annie exists



Ban Annie and Taric.

Problem solved. The new champ does look fun to play as. E has no c/d so you can constantly dash to minions/champions. And his Q is on hit apparently.


----------



## αce (Nov 23, 2013)




----------



## OS (Nov 23, 2013)

Sounds like the voices in my head


----------



## Infamy (Nov 23, 2013)




----------



## OS (Nov 23, 2013)

[youtube]AeG6kPPHwq8[/youtube] OP.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Nov 23, 2013)

They didn't show if Malphite ult can go through.

Unstoppable force vs. Wall of Wind pls

Oh wait it doesn't work on dashes, nvm


----------



## Didi (Nov 23, 2013)

Yeah it stops projectiles, not dashes


----------



## Lord Genome (Nov 23, 2013)

Things I saw on reddit is that it would block Vlad receiving health from q but not the q itself


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Nov 23, 2013)

Martin Larsson ‏@FnaticRekkles 3h

@CLGDoublelift Prepare yourself to #getrekked


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Nov 23, 2013)

Didi is a fucking A41 genius.


----------



## Lortastic (Nov 23, 2013)

LoL games feel so much slower now. :/


----------



## Didi (Nov 23, 2013)

WAD, WHERE YOU AT


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Nov 23, 2013)

[4:20] yungMARE: hi
[4:20] Skumbag TK: sup
[4:21] yungMARE: im johnny
are u interested in having your account elo boosted?


----------



## Maerala (Nov 23, 2013)

Did Kyle get hacked?


----------



## Darth (Nov 23, 2013)

lololol kyle needs better passwords.


----------



## Sanger Zonvolt (Nov 23, 2013)

Wait, did 4N pay for an elo boost lol?


----------



## Lord Genome (Nov 23, 2013)

Fucking lol


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Nov 23, 2013)

In before Kyle is a master troll?


----------



## Didi (Nov 23, 2013)

WAD said:


> Didi is a fucking A41 genius.



I AM A MOTHERFUCKING GENIUS


All Anivia is the besto


----------



## Darth (Nov 23, 2013)

omg jinx gained weight


----------



## Sanger Zonvolt (Nov 23, 2013)

Jinx with boobs actually looks wrong.


----------



## Darth (Nov 23, 2013)

agreed. chubby jinx looks ew.


----------



## Guiness (Nov 23, 2013)

pretty excited for c9 vs gg and clg vs fnatic

hope we get good performances from all 4 teams

and NA represent


----------



## Darth (Nov 23, 2013)

wait, kyle, address adrian's previous post plz.


----------



## Sanger Zonvolt (Nov 23, 2013)

Just played with two challengers, the border for a challenger is lame haha.

Rather be diamond border.


----------



## Guiness (Nov 23, 2013)

Darth said:


> wait, kyle, address adrian's previous post plz.



oh that

i was just trolling c:


----------



## OS (Nov 23, 2013)

So anyone here have a ps4 and wanna play warframe or battlefield 4?


----------



## Guiness (Nov 23, 2013)

im thinking if whether or not i should get a ps4 or xbox-one.


----------



## Darth (Nov 23, 2013)

4N said:


> oh that
> 
> i was just trolling c:



doesn't really sound like something you'd do...

Kyle got eloboosted: CONFIRMED.


----------



## Guiness (Nov 23, 2013)

Darth said:


> doesn't really sound like something you'd do...
> 
> Kyle got eloboosted: CONFIRMED.



the cats out the bag i s'ppose

to the hills i go!


----------



## Vaeny (Nov 23, 2013)

Oh hey, WAD makes a point about how toxic Rekkles is.

I didn't like the reasoning though


----------



## OS (Nov 23, 2013)




----------



## Vaeny (Nov 23, 2013)

Met a player in a low level game.

Turns out he's from China but living in the Netherlands now, hasn't played for 6 months but he was Diamond 1 on Chinese servers.

Well then.


----------



## Lortastic (Nov 23, 2013)

Frozen water balloons on Jinx seems off.


----------



## Guiness (Nov 24, 2013)

Vae said:


> Oh hey, WAD makes a point about how toxic Rekkles is.
> 
> I didn't like the reasoning though



wat

didn't u say young larsson was an asshole doe? o.O


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Nov 24, 2013)

I felt trolled tonight.


----------



## Vaeny (Nov 24, 2013)

4N said:


> wat
> 
> didn't u say young larsson was an asshole doe? o.O



I mean the reasoning that he must be toxic if someone like me says it.


----------



## Guiness (Nov 24, 2013)

WAD said:


> I felt trolled tonight.



can't win them all man. be happy you have like 400+wins more than losses. Thats a lot more than most people have.



Vae said:


> I mean the reasoning that he must be toxic if someone like me says it.



you aren't toxic in-game.

but you are toxic in this thread from time to time, hence him drawing the reference lol.

____

crs is playing right now. i find i only watch them to see quas and voyboy >_>


----------



## Guiness (Nov 24, 2013)

oh wow

i hope crs makes it back into the lcs

i just wanna see how quas will perform because apart from a select few players, it feels as if NA really lacks when it comes to the top lane and so far in the amateur tournaments, quas pretty much been dominating his lane. furthermore, what i like about him even more is that he rapes face with his own picks.

poppy? mundo? swain? 

perhaps quas is the bjergsen of NA top laners like how Marin is the faker of top lane in korea solo q?


----------



## αce (Nov 24, 2013)

> perhaps quas is the bjergsen of NA top laners like how Marin is the faker of top lane in korea solo q?



marin hasn't even been performing that well. or at least up to expectation
flame out performed him in the game I saw and impact did better than him in both games


koreas main talent is their solo laners so it really isn't a surprise
but everyone calling marin the faker of top lane really overrated him





flame is the faker of top lane


----------



## αce (Nov 24, 2013)

and imp had a game yesterday with over 700gpm


----------



## OS (Nov 24, 2013)

Ever since the ps4 entered my house i have sucked horribly in league lately. FML. In other new i finally got a slim chance of passing statistics.


----------



## αce (Nov 24, 2013)

"slim chance of passing stats"

give up on life


----------



## OS (Nov 24, 2013)

Fuck you guys im an artist not a mathematician.


----------



## αce (Nov 24, 2013)

stats hardly qualifies as math


----------



## OS (Nov 24, 2013)

maybe you just had a very easy teacher.


----------



## αce (Nov 24, 2013)

the teacher doesnt mark the work and she was a whore of satan so no


----------



## OS (Nov 24, 2013)

Problem i mainly have is my teacher doesn't go over the answers in hw. Only grades the tests which are multiple choice. Thing is, he's not a retard like other teachers and makes the choices kinda tricky.


----------



## Lord Genome (Nov 24, 2013)

stats might be the easiest thing ever


----------



## OS (Nov 24, 2013)

I hate how it's like the only class i have ever been so close to failing.


----------



## Vaeny (Nov 24, 2013)

No skin Jarman > 3 skins(Victorious, Warring Kingdoms and Darkforge)

That Victorious J4 is still Gold


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Nov 24, 2013)

Multiple choices math tests are retarded.


----------



## Vaeny (Nov 24, 2013)

Alex goes tower diving at level 3 as Kha'Zix vs a Zed.

Now he's level 4 to 6.


----------



## Guiness (Nov 24, 2013)

holy crap

dat khazix mechanics from alex

just woke me the fuck up 0_0


----------



## Vaeny (Nov 24, 2013)

The 2nd kill on Lulu wasn't expected, he just jumped out as fast as he could, he didn't even know Lulu was there.


----------



## Cronos (Nov 24, 2013)

double press e, wow such mechanics


----------



## Guiness (Nov 24, 2013)

Vae said:


> Alex goes tower diving at level 3 as Kha'Zix vs a Zed.
> 
> Now he's level 4 to 6.



and somehow alex is 4/1/1 while being 30 cs up over Hai despite him giving away that early kill >_>


----------



## Vaeny (Nov 24, 2013)

4N said:


> and somehow alex is 4/1/1 while being 30 cs up over Hai despite him giving away that early kill >_>



He swapped and laned against Balls who couldn't pressure him, his 4 kills are easy clean ups.

People are jizzing over nothing.

The kills in dragon pit looked nice but there's no way he calculated that Lulu kill, it wasn't warded and he was just bailing from Nocturne.


----------



## Guiness (Nov 24, 2013)

Vae said:


> The 2nd kill on Lulu wasn't expected, he just jumped out as fast as he could, he didn't even know Lulu was there.



wow

such skill

much luck


----------



## Cronos (Nov 24, 2013)

i don't think rumble is that good anymore, imagine if they had shyvana, or renekton, i think that's much better


----------



## Vaeny (Nov 24, 2013)

Shyv and Renekton were both banned.


----------



## Guiness (Nov 24, 2013)

dont worry NA ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)

CLG gonna bring home dat NA pride after 2-0 fnatic

believe


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Nov 24, 2013)

Sneaky failing that flash snowballed everything with Kha'zix snowballing off of that. 

But Diamond was pretty beast. MVP


----------



## Guiness (Nov 24, 2013)

Cronos said:


> i don't think rumble is that good anymore, imagine if they had shyvana, or renekton, i think that's much better





Vae said:


> Shyv and Renekton were both banned.



patch 3.13 is the downfall of C9 

I feel that C9 style of playing is just a bit stale now. also, diamond couterjungling is so good. he played mindgames with meteos throughout that laning phase. and so much stuff happened early. was a pretty cool game imo. 

sneaky is a pretty good lucian tho. hai couldn't carry off that kill into his other lanes tho.


----------



## Xin (Nov 24, 2013)

WHAT THE HELL IS THIS

THIS NEW GAME MOD

DID GOD HEAR US?

MUST.. PLAY.. IMMEDIATELY


----------



## Vaeny (Nov 24, 2013)

4N said:


> dont worry NA ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)
> 
> CLG gonna bring home dat NA pride after 2-0 fnatic
> 
> believe



Lol, CLG are going to get wrecked.


----------



## Cronos (Nov 24, 2013)

Vae said:


> Shyv and Renekton were both banned.



oh, i tuned in a little late


----------



## Cronos (Nov 24, 2013)

4N said:


> dont worry NA ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)
> 
> CLG gonna bring home dat NA pride after 2-0 fnatic
> 
> believe



i love clg but


----------



## Cronos (Nov 24, 2013)

wtf        hai


----------



## Guiness (Nov 24, 2013)

Vae said:


> Lol, CLG are going to get wrecked.





Cronos said:


> i love clg but



silly europeans

if doublelift says there is going to be a stomp

then a stomp will happen 


*Spoiler*: __ 



we just don't know which side yet


----------



## Xin (Nov 24, 2013)

5 Lee sin vs 5 Brand. 

We won. 

now we with 5 GP.


----------



## Xin (Nov 24, 2013)

Oh shit.. vs 5 Ahri.


----------



## Cronos (Nov 24, 2013)

he said he'd stomp bot lane, not the game


----------



## Guiness (Nov 24, 2013)

Cronos said:


> he said he'd stomp bot lane, not the game



hence why i kept my statement general. i specified neither 

and that is the only reason why im so interested in that game.

i agree with pretty much errbody else that even if rush hour wins bot lane, clg solo lanes aren't strong enough to win on their own.


----------



## Infamy (Nov 24, 2013)

Poor Hai, his champ pool got nerfed so hard.


----------



## Guiness (Nov 24, 2013)

sweet jebus...

my heart isn't ready for the next 2 games


----------



## Infamy (Nov 24, 2013)

Being a CLG fan isn't healthy ):


----------



## Xin (Nov 24, 2013)

Won again. 

God this is so much fun.


----------



## Infamy (Nov 24, 2013)

Doublelift and Aphro getting double killed 
sad day


----------



## Cronos (Nov 24, 2013)

welp          .


----------



## Infamy (Nov 24, 2013)

Nien losing as Riven with fb start. lol.


----------



## Darth (Nov 24, 2013)

lol  CLG .


----------



## Cronos (Nov 24, 2013)

like i said, time for another season of heartbreaks as a clg fan


----------



## Cronos (Nov 24, 2013)

WHY DO I EVEN LIKE THIS TEAM


----------



## Didi (Nov 24, 2013)

Goddammit is there also a stream on something else than Twitch? I'm getting lag lag lag



Also fuck yeah Fnatic


And aww CLG


I'm rooting more for Fnatic cuz EU, but still, I like CLG as well


Also lol I just woke up so I missed pretty much the entire first game


----------



## Cronos (Nov 24, 2013)

nien is so much worse than last season


----------



## Cronos (Nov 24, 2013)

maybe i should root for tsm, i mean, regi's gone, why not ?


----------



## Didi (Nov 24, 2013)

I want CLG to take at least one game because I want them to be good again


----------



## Cronos (Nov 24, 2013)

Didi said:


> I want CLG to take at least one game because I want them to be good again



i'm afraid that will never happen


----------



## Guiness (Nov 24, 2013)

crap 

it was a stomp indeed 

CLG 2-1 Fnatic then

#believe


----------



## Cronos (Nov 24, 2013)

eu casters are crap


----------



## Didi (Nov 24, 2013)

It's a good thing I support TSM more then (barely, but they were the first pro team (that still exists, RIP Epik Gamer) I really took a liking too)


Started to love CLG once I really got introduced to them and their vlogs and korea adventures and their personalities


C9 in third even after they lost some of the members that made me love the Orbit line-up (Yazuki, nubbypoohbear, Nien). Stilll a friendly team with lots of cool personalities


(my top 3 for NA teams in how much I like them)


----------



## Guiness (Nov 24, 2013)

Cronos said:


> eu casters are crap



wat

they can be pretty biased but i think they have better casters than NA have. (on a average)

For me its like this

Jatt > Joe > Krepo (haven't casted much but pro player2stronk)> Deman


----------



## Didi (Nov 24, 2013)

How the fuck could you like Joe better than based Deman

Don't get me wrong, Joe is awesome, and in the olden days when nobody gave a shit about playbyplay & colour matching up, the Joe/Deman combo was based (and the tricast with Jatt there too was superbased), but Deman is just more exciting (tho I can see how you could prefer Joe's soothing voice, I just prefer Deman's excitement)


For last split's EU LCS casters
Deman > Jason > Joe >>> Quickshot (dunno why, what he says is generally very good and informative, I just dislike the sound of his voice for some reason, can't explain)


----------



## Roydez (Nov 24, 2013)

Oh my god, Rush Hour.
They just couldn't accept the fact that yellowstar lived with 10 hp, and they went all Bronze V over it.
If they just left him alone they would've probably had that bot.

Nien is trash; Link is just not performing as well as he could.


----------



## Didi (Nov 24, 2013)

I think I like NA casters more tho, except for Deman.

Rivington/Kobe make one of the best caster duos there is atm, really enjoyable.

And Phreak is just hilarious.

And Jatt is crystal ball master of super knowledge.

Deman is the only one on par with them.



Admitting this in spite of EU pride


----------



## Guiness (Nov 24, 2013)

Didi said:


> How the fuck could you like Joe better than based Deman
> 
> Don't get me wrong, Joe is awesome, and in the olden days when nobody gave a shit about playbyplay & colour matching up, the Joe/Deman combo was based (and the tricast with Jatt there too was superbased), but Deman is just more exciting (tho I can see how you could prefer* Joe's soothing voice,* I just prefer Deman's excitement)
> 
> ...



@bold: this just this. but if i said it myself first, then it would be seen as homosexual. >_>

and it was through jatt's casting that i began to see how fun League could be at the highest level so thats why i started playing. Also, Jatt is a lot   more objective and less repetitive as a caster than Deman is. I really appreciate Deman's excitement but i can't listen him to more than 3 games in a row without cringing a bit.


----------



## Didi (Nov 24, 2013)

Huh. Really expected Cyanide to pick Jarvan there considering his skills with that champ and that it works really well with Orianna.


----------



## Rain (Nov 24, 2013)

Kaplan sux.


----------



## Guiness (Nov 24, 2013)

Didi said:


> I think I like NA casters more tho, except for Deman.
> 
> Rivington/Kobe make one of the best caster duos there is atm, really enjoyable.
> 
> ...



Didi i just may go homo for u if dnt stop it.

sadly, i think only me and you find phreak hilarious. people think a pun is about how smart it can be(it is but thats not all it is), but really its about how silly you make it. and phreak aces it every. single. time. (its more silly than smart in his case but i'd say there is a good balance of both )


----------



## Infamy (Nov 24, 2013)

4N said:


> Didi i just may go homo for u if dnt stop it.
> 
> sadly, i think only me and you find phreak hilarious. people think a pun is about how smart it can be(it is but thats not all it is), but really its about how silly you make it. and phreak aces it every. single. time.



Phreak is the best caster alive


----------



## Didi (Nov 24, 2013)

4N said:


> @bold: this just this. but if i said it myself first, then it would be seen as homosexual. >_>
> 
> and it was through jatt's casting that i began to see how fun League could be at the highest level so thats why i started playing. Also, Jatt is a lot   more objective and less repetitive as a caster than Deman is. I really appreciate Deman's excitement but i can't listen him to more than 3 games in a row without cringing a bit.



You really can't properly compare Jatt and Deman tho seeing as they're two different kind of casters


Yeah Deman has his phrases that he uses a lot, but let's face it, in the heat of the moment, you don't really go to ponder what words you should use, you just shout them out. Whereas Jatt has time to think about what he will say, and can use a more varied vocabulary since there's a lot more in-depth to talk about. Whereas for play-by-play, there's only that much words you can use to describe how 'ABSOLUTELY INSANE' something is.


----------



## Cronos (Nov 24, 2013)

jatt > kobe > phreak > deman > riv > anyone else from eu


----------



## Guiness (Nov 24, 2013)

Roydez said:


> Oh my god, Rush Hour.
> They just couldn't accept the fact that yellowstar lived with 10 hp, and they went all Bronze V over it.
> If they just left him alone they would've probably had that bot.
> 
> Nien is trash; Link is just not performing as well as he could.



nien is playing pretty badly. im p sure everyone expected soaz to win lane but nien has just been smh this entire tourney sadly.

i was so sad after that easy double kill rush hour gave up bot. like why so caught in greed? push zyra out of lane and muh-effin continue to push the lane.


----------



## Guiness (Nov 24, 2013)

Infamy said:


> Phreak is the best caster alive



i like this guy. 



Didi said:


> You really can't properly compare Jatt and Deman tho seeing as they're two different kind of casters
> 
> 
> Yeah Deman has his phrases that he uses a lot, but let's face it, in the heat of the moment, you don't really go to ponder what words you should use, you just shout them out. Whereas Jatt has time to think about what he will say, and can use a more varied vocabulary since there's a lot more in-depth to talk about. Whereas for play-by-play, there's only that much words you can use to describe how 'ABSOLUTELY INSANE' something is.



thats very true. deman is pretty good at conveying how insane a play was (color caster op) jatt is more along the lines of analyst/crystal ball so yeah, i agree with you.


and damn it, they lane swapped. WHY REKKLES WHY U RUN BRO.


----------



## Roydez (Nov 24, 2013)

Link is really a good midlaner.


----------



## Infamy (Nov 24, 2013)

Rekkles lane swapped because Lucian is as strong as Corki was early game and you don't wanna lane vs him


----------



## Roydez (Nov 24, 2013)

CLG               CLG!


----------



## Guiness (Nov 24, 2013)

Infamy said:


> Rekkles lane swapped because Lucian is as strong as Corki was early game and you don't wanna lane vs him





i wanted more drama 



Roydez said:


> CLG               CLG!



YES BROTHER CHEER WITH ME AS WE DESPERATELY WANT BEST TEAM NA


----------



## Guiness (Nov 24, 2013)

GET CULLED MOTHERFUCKERS

DSPNG;KFDNBP;HDFG\


CLG CLG CLG NANANANANANA

NA REPRESENT!!


----------



## Roydez (Nov 24, 2013)

Dayum             .


----------



## Guiness (Nov 24, 2013)

now to patiently wait for a throw from CLG


----------



## Vaeny (Nov 24, 2013)

Back from church, how was the first game?

Also, MonteChristo is the best caster alive.


----------



## Guiness (Nov 24, 2013)

Vae said:


> Back from church, how was the first game?
> 
> Also, MonteChristo is the best caster alive.



clg... got stomped. no understatement. they got fcking rekt.

clg has the upperhand in game 2 tho.


----------



## Guiness (Nov 24, 2013)

RUSH HOUR BB

DAT CULLING DOE

FNATIC JUST GOT REKT


----------



## Guiness (Nov 24, 2013)

btw, link and aphro carry so hard. everyone did good this time (nien still underwhelming but w/e) doublelift did great but i felt aphro was much more isntrumental to that win than doublelift was. his early roaming really helped nien from getting shit on.

at least CLG won one. must get my heart rdy for Fnatic to go super saiyan and destroy CLG game 3.


----------



## Vaeny (Nov 24, 2013)

I stepped on a nail.

Result? Bloody sock.


----------



## Didi (Nov 24, 2013)

4N said:


> Didi i just may go homo for u if dnt stop it.
> 
> sadly, i think only me and you find phreak hilarious. people think a pun is about how smart it can be(it is but thats not all it is), but really its about how silly you make it. and phreak aces it every. single. time. (its more silly than smart in his case but i'd say there is a good balance of both )



What no


Pretty sure most people love Phreak
For me it's also of course because I remember the time when Phreak was the only good caster lol (season 1 championships <3 when Riv still sucked massive dick l0l)


The thing I really don't get is why so many people hate on Jason Kaplan
I've never seen a reason either, just people saying hurr kaplan sucks


why


----------



## Cronos (Nov 24, 2013)

Vae said:


> Back from church, how was the first game?
> 
> Also, MonteChristo is the best caster alive.



we were talking just about eu and na


----------



## Cronos (Nov 24, 2013)

tbh i hate deman and joe more than kaplan


----------



## Guiness (Nov 24, 2013)

Didi said:


> What no
> 
> 
> Pretty sure most people love Phreak
> ...



not in this thread. errbody hates phreak  especially ace.

i see nothing wrong with kaplan. he seems prone to being picked on tho. o.O kaplan is pretty informative and it makes a good balance to deman.


----------



## Cronos (Nov 24, 2013)

also what is up with clg sucking first game then playing really good in the second, happened yesterday too


----------



## Guiness (Nov 24, 2013)

Cronos said:


> we were talking just about eu and na



monte IS NA. 

but i guess if you mean WHERE they do their jobs then yeah, Monte doesn't count.


----------



## Cronos (Nov 24, 2013)

das what i meant


----------



## Vaeny (Nov 24, 2013)

I don't like Phreak because he has shitty puns, like, they're not funny for me.

He's informative though.

I agree that Kaplan is a better caster than Deman and Joe, he has more knowledge and makes less mistakes.

My favorite casters are MonteChristo, Jatt, Qu1cksh0t and Doa.


----------



## Didi (Nov 24, 2013)

Vae said:


> I agree that Kaplan is a better caster than Deman and Joe, he has more knowledge and makes less mistakes.



Well duh

He's colour, they are play by play, he's fucking required to know more lol


----------



## Guiness (Nov 24, 2013)

Cronos said:


> also what is up with clg sucking first game then playing really good in the second, happened yesterday too



they are finally tapping into dat potential. 

Fnatic is pretty good at comebacks. in all srsness, i expect fnatic to win game 3 but im always cheering for CLG. all the way. 

im hoping CLG continues to play like this in game 3 so that its not a stomp like game 1 if they lose. if they lose, i hope it was a good game from them as well. if they win, then g m-fcking g.


----------



## Cronos (Nov 24, 2013)

Didi said:


> Well duh
> 
> He's colour, they are play by play, he's fucking required to know more lol



deman doesn't know anything lol


----------



## Didi (Nov 24, 2013)

Oh fuck I missed C9 vs Gambit apparently lol


sleeping in OP


maybe I'll watch the VOD
even though Gambit apparently stomped


----------



## Cronos (Nov 24, 2013)

nah not worth to watch the vod


----------



## Vaeny (Nov 24, 2013)

Didi said:


> Well duh
> 
> He's colour, they are play by play, he's fucking required to know more lol



Fuck you too Didi.

I think colour casters need more knowledge, they get so much stuff wrong because they lack the knowledge and it's irritating.


----------



## Infamy (Nov 24, 2013)

I'm disappointed CLG let Fnatic get Shyvana. 
Rip


----------



## Didi (Nov 24, 2013)

Yeah, let's watch the team that gets Shyvana win again


Shyvana OP as fuck


----------



## Guiness (Nov 24, 2013)

nien on lee sin

dnt know how to feel about this. :\


----------



## Cronos (Nov 24, 2013)

Vae said:


> Fuck you too Didi.
> 
> I think colour casters need more knowledge, they get so much stuff wrong because they lack the knowledge and it's irritating.



yeah deman getting every single fact wrong is annoyin as fuck, he just spits out words and doesn't care what he says, he is so brainless about it he doesn't even say the right players name that he is commenting on


----------



## Cronos (Nov 24, 2013)

4N said:


> nien on lee sin
> 
> dnt know how to feel about this. :\



rip in peace


----------



## Vaeny (Nov 24, 2013)

Nien pls


----------



## Infamy (Nov 24, 2013)

Damn it Nien.


----------



## Didi (Nov 24, 2013)

The only thing that's a real pet peeve of mine is when casters say 'he missed skill x' when in reality the other person flashed to avoid it



WHICH HAPPENS A FUCKING LOT AFSKDAFJLSD



also lol nien
gg ff@20


----------



## Cronos (Nov 24, 2013)

fucks sake nien


----------



## Vaeny (Nov 24, 2013)

The only colour caster that gets things wrong and I'm okay with it is Doa because he usually recognizes his mistake or MonteChristo ACTUALLY POINTS IT OUT.


----------



## Vaeny (Nov 24, 2013)

sOAZ actually getting to CS in a 2v1 when he's in the middle of the lane.

Rush Hour wat.


----------



## Vaeny (Nov 24, 2013)

Remind me again why CLG ever swapped Aphromoo out for Chauster?


----------



## Infamy (Nov 24, 2013)

Links items is this season 2? lol


----------



## Didi (Nov 24, 2013)

that fight was crazy


----------



## Cronos (Nov 24, 2013)

welp i think game out of hand now


----------



## Vaeny (Nov 24, 2013)

Lol Doublelift


----------



## Xin (Nov 24, 2013)

5 Swains vs 5 Veigar 

SO MUCH FUN


----------



## Guiness (Nov 24, 2013)

this game is making me sad

its not a stomp like game 1 but CLG keep making mistake after mistake until it gets out of hand. i dnt know what trick was doing at drag. :\


----------



## Cronos (Nov 24, 2013)

gg                ,


----------



## Didi (Nov 24, 2013)

So, what was that about Rekkles being overrated? 

in response to him 1v2ing Rush Hour


----------



## Vaeny (Nov 24, 2013)

GET REKT        .


----------



## Roydez (Nov 24, 2013)

Freaking Nientonsoh picking Lee against an obviously much better player. 
Not to mention he's not experienced enough to play it at such an important game.


----------



## Vaeny (Nov 24, 2013)

Nien has been found lacking.


----------



## Guiness (Nov 24, 2013)

Didi said:


> So, what was that about Rekkles being overrated?
> 
> in response to him 1v2ing Rush Hour





Vae said:


> GET REKT        .



implying he is making plays? 

soaz and cyanide were the ones who got Fnatic ahead. all rekkles did was afk farm for most of that game and picked up kills which is easier to do when your team is ahead like Fnatic's are. Its pretty much what Doublelift did in game 2, but with more comfort. 

you guys act like he actually outplayed Doublelift  Doublelift went bot lane for another 2v2 but RkStr went top because its Lucian it would seem. Don't make it seem like DL ran  not to mention that huge blunder at drag which threw it for CLG. Its more like CLG fcking up again and Fnc just taking advantage of it.

still overrated at the end of the day doe.

I expected Fnc to win but CLG didn't completely flopped like most of us thought they would. I would say they exceeded expectations (in game 2 that is). They can only grow from here (I hope).


----------



## Vaeny (Nov 24, 2013)

Not like Rekkles outplayed Rush Hour 2v1.

Oh wait.

Stop acting like he's not outplaying, he might not have been making plays but it's not the ADCs job to make plays, so I don't know what you're on about.

He's the best ADC EU, it's that simple.

Top 5 world, live with it.


----------



## Guiness (Nov 24, 2013)

Roydez said:


> Freaking Nientonsoh picking Lee against an obviously much better player.
> Not to mention he's not experienced enough to play it at such an important game.





Vae said:


> Nien has been found lacking.



well according infamy, its his most played champ... >_>

can lee peel as well as shyv can? im surprised he just didn't go renek. furthermore, why did he have to facecheck?  just Q into the bush and see if anyone is there.


----------



## Didi (Nov 24, 2013)

4N said:


> implying he is making plays?
> 
> soaz and cyanide were the ones who got Fnatic ahead. all rekkles did was afk farm for most of that game and picked up kills which is easier to do when your team is ahead like Fnatic's are. Its pretty much what Doublelift did in game 2, but with more comfort.
> 
> you guys act like he actually outplayed Doublelift  Doublelift went bot lane for another 2v2 but RkStr went top because its Lucian it would seem. Don't make it seem like DL ran  not to mention that huge blunder at drag which threw it for CLG. Its more like CLG fcking up again and Fnc just taking advantage of it.



now you're just being stupid 4n, pls


We didn't say anything about Rekkles winning Fnatic the game


We were talking about that fight bottom with Rekkles INDEED OUTPLAYING both Double and Aphro in a 1v2 (well technically cyanide came in at the very last second, but aphro was already dead and rekkles would've gotten double too regardless)


You can't deny that outplay happening
Don't be stubborn


Admit it, Rekkles is good. He's not the best adc in the world, or maybe even europe, but he's definitely very fucking good.


----------



## Vaeny (Nov 24, 2013)

Nah, he's the best ADC Europe.

The only ADC's in EU I would rate close to his level is probably Genja and Creaton.


----------



## Didi (Nov 24, 2013)

I think Genja, Creaton and Freeze are all really damn close. Can't call it atm, would have to see him play against them a couple of times.


----------



## Guiness (Nov 24, 2013)

Vae said:


> Not like Rekkles outplayed Rush Hour 2v1.
> 
> Oh wait.
> 
> ...



in a tournament excluding Asia you have the balls to say top 5 world when he didn't even dominate his lane in either of those 3 games (herp derp, CLG went full retard in bot lane game 1.)

you can argue EU but in the world when he hasn't played in a tournament involving the major LoL playing nations in like a year? Sure, big words. 

if you are gonna troll, be more convincing.

_____

still, the better team won at the end of the day. I'd hate to think how differently those games would have gone if Fnatic were actually in-practice. There is always the Battle of The Atlantic so NA shouldn't feel too down. C9 is sitll a good team and CLG... still need practice  But not all hope is lost for them. Next month baby. Revenge.


----------



## Didi (Nov 24, 2013)

Did Rekkles like bang your mother or something?


You really seem to hate against him for pretty much no reason now and do anything in your power to deny he's a good player


----------



## Guiness (Nov 24, 2013)

Didi said:


> now you're just being stupid 4n, pls
> 
> 
> We didn't say anything about Rekkles winning Fnatic the game
> ...



i never denied him being good. wtf. o.O i've seen him play. vae plays with him and acknowledges the skill. errbody harps about him. i just don't think he is the god everyone makes him out to be because where is the evidence? not too much. so many big words said about him, but not a lot of games to back it up. 


i deny him being top 5 adc world without much competitive play. i would go smaller and see how he performs in EU during LCS before anything else. At least I wouldn't doubt he is one of the best adc in Europe.


----------



## Vaeny (Nov 24, 2013)

Oh I'm sorry, isn't Doublelift considered to be top 5 ADC world?

Rekkles played just as good, if not better than him, this weekend.

Now what does that say? You don't need to play against every region in the world to prove you're top 5, you just have to beat/go even with one that is.


----------



## Darth (Nov 24, 2013)

Vae said:


> Nah, he's the best ADC Europe.
> 
> The only ADC's in EU I would rate close to his level is probably Genja and Creaton.





			
				Rekkles said:
			
		

> Genja for me is the best adc in Europe



~Rekkles 2013


----------



## Guiness (Nov 24, 2013)

Didi said:


> Did Rekkles like bang your mother or something?
> 
> 
> *You really seem to hate against him for pretty much no reason now and do anything in your power to deny he's a good player*



pls tell me where i denied him being a good player?

not best adc world=/= shit player

how do you draw that from my posts?


----------



## Vaeny (Nov 24, 2013)

And I should add, there are games to back it up.
People might disagree, but I think when you carry a team on your own to win multiple tournaments, even if they're amateur tournaments, you're world class in your role.

The EU amateur scene isn't lacking talent, and Rekkles managed to demolish teams on his own in the scene. He's simply put one of the best ADCs I've seen play.
His teamfighting is really good, his CS ability is probably the best I've seen and his laning phase isn't bad.

I don't care if people disagree, IMO he's top 5 world and he's shown why, people just won't agree until he faces Asian teams.


----------



## Darth (Nov 24, 2013)

Kyle stop being so passive aggressive plz.

We get that you disagree with Vae and Didi. You don't need to make a fuss about it though. Just agree to disagree.


----------



## Vaeny (Nov 24, 2013)

Darth said:


> ~Rekkles 2013



How surprising that he won't call himself the best ADC EU.

Last time I talked to him, no matter what ADC I mentioned he said they weren't that amazing except when I mentioned Uzi.


----------



## Guiness (Nov 24, 2013)

Vae said:


> Now what does that say? *You don't need to play against every region in the world to prove you're top 5, you just have to beat/go even with one that is*.


hmmm

this actually makes sense.

but NA is far from best region so going by your logic, he would still have to play the strongest region, right? who won worlds this year? from which continent? Asia.

at least let him play against some korean/chinese teams first.


----------



## Darth (Nov 24, 2013)

Vae said:


> And I should add, there are games to back it up.
> People might disagree, but I think when you carry a team on your own to win multiple tournaments, even if they're amateur tournaments, you're world class in your role.
> 
> The EU amateur scene isn't lacking talent, and Rekkles managed to demolish teams on his own in the scene. He's simply put one of the best ADCs I've seen play.
> ...



eh wat? he's not top 5 world. 

I could pick from 5 korean/chinese adc's + doublelift/genja and they'd all be better than him imo. Rekkles is too dependent on YellowStar to snowball or make plays.

Doublelift's better.
Genja's better.
Pray's better.
Space's better.
Wei Xiao's better.
Uzi's better.
Score's better.
Imp's better.
Piglet's better.
WILDTURTLE'S BETTER. 

COME AT ME VAE. REKKLES ISN'T EVEN TOP 10 WORLD.


----------



## Guiness (Nov 24, 2013)

Darth said:


> Kyle stop being so passive aggressive plz.
> 
> We get that you disagree with Vae and Didi. You don't need to make a fuss about it though. Just agree to disagree.



am i? i didn't think that i was but ok.

i agree to disagree then.

still keeping that NA pride high. Battle of the Atlantic less than a month away. 

You win this one Didi and Vae.


----------



## Vaeny (Nov 24, 2013)

Oh yeah, he also called Piglet god.

So basically, a month ago he said the only really good ADCs in his opinion that impressed him was Uzi and Piglet.

But whatever, in the end I still maintain the notion that he's top 5 world.

Disagree with me all you want, it won't change my opinion.


----------



## Guiness (Nov 24, 2013)

holy crap

its 0715

i stayed up all night. been like 24 hrs since i last got sleep

time for bed.


----------



## Vaeny (Nov 24, 2013)

Darth said:


> eh wat? he's not top 5 world.
> 
> I could pick from 5 korean/chinese adc's + doublelift/genja and they'd all be better than him imo. Rekkles is too dependent on YellowStar to snowball or make plays.
> 
> ...



I disagree with all the bolded names, and maybe Wei Xiao cause last time I saw him he was really shaky.


----------



## Cronos (Nov 24, 2013)

Vae said:


> Oh yeah, he also called Piglet god.
> 
> So basically, a month ago he said the only really good ADCs in his opinion that impressed him was Uzi and Piglet.
> 
> ...



currently ? lol no way


----------



## Guiness (Nov 24, 2013)

Darth said:


> WILDTURTLE'S BETTER.





Vae said:


> lol wildturtle



somewhere in California, WildTurtle sneezes in his sleep and lets out a low meow.


----------



## Vaeny (Nov 24, 2013)

Wtf I never said lol wildturtle.


----------



## Guiness (Nov 24, 2013)

Vae said:


> Wtf I never said lol wildturtle.



i know.  but you bolded and enlarged it so i thought it funny if i 'fixed it' for you ;o


----------



## Darth (Nov 24, 2013)

Vae said:
			
		

> lol wildturtle



WildTurtle top 5 worlds imo.


----------



## Vaeny (Nov 24, 2013)

Suck my D, ^ (use bro).


----------



## Didi (Nov 24, 2013)

Darth said:


> eh wat? he's not top 5 world.
> 
> I could pick from 5 korean/chinese adc's + doublelift/genja and they'd all be better than him imo. Rekkles is too dependent on YellowStar to snowball or make plays.
> 
> ...



>wildturtle
>wildturtle
>WILDTURTLE


darth pls 

Pray Imp Piglet Uzi are all better yeah, but Score Space idk, they never really impress me, and I agree with Vae that Wei Xiao has been looking off his game

Genja idk, we'll see tonight. I think it's close. Genja is better at positioning, but Rekkles is probably better at everything else


----------



## Darth (Nov 24, 2013)

Didi said:


> >wildturtle
> >wildturtle
> >WILDTURTLE
> 
> ...



WildTurtle s4 World Champion np. 

Do you even consistently watch OGN? You never comment on the games when they're running so how would you know how good Score and Space are?


----------



## Didi (Nov 24, 2013)

Darth said:


> Kyle stop being so passive aggressive plz.
> 
> We get that you disagree with Vae and Didi. You don't need to make a fuss about it though. Just agree to disagree.



Funny thing is I never said anything about Rekkles being god tier world class best of the best player

I just got annoyed with 4N always just hatin on Rekkles and just going on and on about how he's overrated


like holy shit who the hell cares
Focus on positive things and look at his very good play, instead of feeling the need to point out that he's not the absolute very best in the world every single time
why the fuck would you feel the need to bring that up when nobody else in this thread was talking about that / saying that at the time
feels so unnecessary and like he was trying to prove some point or something and I really didn't get it, felt like some personal grudge that he had. Idk lol, it just annoyed me because it happened so often. We get it, you don't like him, we don't care.


I hate counter-circle jerking in general, way more annoying than circlejerking



w/e


----------



## Roydez (Nov 24, 2013)

You are glorifying him too much.
Fnatic is better than CLG in general therefore it's easier for Rekkles to just CS and get the kills that they concoct for him.

You're overlooking the difference that CLG is much more reliant on DL than FNATIC is on Rekkles.

If Rekkles just farms, the majority of the time Cyanide, Peke, or Soaz will carry him.

Doublelift has to make plays; Rekkles doesn't have to.
If Doublelift does nothing all game nobody is gonna carry him.

You're blinded by your fanboyism.


----------



## Vaeny (Nov 24, 2013)

How often have you watched him play? I followed his games in the amateur tournaments and he had to make plays all the time to carry his team.

Just because he's on a team that doesn't weigh 100 ton anymore doesn't mean he's not a great player, you're blinded by your lack of information.


----------



## Didi (Nov 24, 2013)

Darth said:


> WildTurtle s4 World Champion np.
> 
> Do you even consistently watch OGN? You never comment on the games when they're running so how would you know how good Score and Space are?



I watched it a lot last season, but I'll admit I haven't watched much recently


But they've never impressed me much in the past. I mean, they're still very good. Well, Score is. Space is okay. Was really surprised to see him on your list.

But they're both nowhere near Pray Imp Piglet level. (last season at least)


----------



## Guiness (Nov 24, 2013)

Didi said:


> Funny thing is I never said anything about Rekkles being god tier world class best of the best player
> 
> I just got annoyed with 4N always just hatin on Rekkles and just going on and on about how he's overrated
> 
> ...




dude lol

im not hating on him. why would you think that? because i don't glorify him like everyone else? hey, there always has to be the odd sheep in herd bro. 

other than that i do believe him a very capable player. like, fnatic is a great team. they know what skill and talent looks like. puszu did incredibly well during his time with Fnatic yet the organization always planned to drop him without a second thought when Rekkles became of age. and i don't doubt for a second that Fnatic's trust was well-placed.

im not denying he is a good player. c: im just not gonna fall for the hype that he is top 5 adc world like most people claim he is. thats all man. :c


----------



## Infamy (Nov 24, 2013)

Rekkles stated himself that he won 1v2 bot because he was fed and DL and Aphro were behind, an "outplay" is something like DL's Twitch vs MegaZero's Riven..


----------



## Didi (Nov 24, 2013)

4N said:


> dude lol
> 
> im not hating on him. why would you think that? because i don't glorify him like everyone else? hey, there always has to be the odd sheep in herd bro.



You are hating on him, maybe you don't notice it, but you've never talked about him without feeling the need to go 'hurr so overrated wtf' or something similar


I'm not saying you're saying he's trash


Just saying somehow you always feel the need to say something negative, even when nobody is glorifying him atm


That's hatin'


----------



## Darth (Nov 24, 2013)

Roydez said:


> You are glorifying him too much.
> Fnatic is better than CLG in general therefore it's easier for Rekkles to just CS and get the kills that they concoct for him.
> 
> You're overlooking the difference that CLG is much more reliant on DL than FNATIC is on Rekkles.
> ...





Infamy said:


> Rekkles stated himself that he won 1v2 bot because he was fed and DL and Aphro were behind, an "outplay" is something like DL's Twitch vs MegaZero's Riven..



both of these posts seem pretty accurate imo.


----------



## Guiness (Nov 24, 2013)

Didi said:


> You are hating on him, maybe you don't notice it, but you've never talked about him without feeling the need to go 'hurr so overrated wtf' or something similar
> 
> 
> I'm not saying you're saying he's trash
> ...



oh ok. that makes more sense now because you had me like 'why the hell are you thinking that im thinking he is shit.'

well, you have a point. i always say he is overrated when we bring up rekkles so i can't blame you for that.

i know how you feel. when it seems like people are just hating someone all the time. im the same way with Sasuke. one of the better Naruto characters yet people just jelly of his skill and talent. make me wanna slap a bitch. only me, chausie and WAD knows and understands how based Sasuke is.


----------



## Guiness (Nov 24, 2013)

Roydez said:


> You're overlooking the difference that CLG is much more reliant on DL than FNATIC is on Rekkles.
> .



i get the feeling that this will definitely change this upcoming season.



Infamy said:


> Rekkles stated himself that he won 1v2 bot because he was fed and DL and Aphro were behind, an "outplay" is something like DL's Twitch vs MegaZero's Riven..





Darth said:


> both of these posts seem pretty accurate imo.



thats what i been sayingc. c:


----------



## Darth (Nov 24, 2013)

4N said:


> thats what i been sayingc. c:



really? Then you did a super poor job getting your point across.


----------



## Roydez (Nov 24, 2013)

Vae said:


> How often have you watched him play? I followed his games in the amateur tournaments and he had to make plays all the time to carry his team.
> 
> Just because he's on a team that doesn't weigh 100 ton anymore doesn't mean he's not a great player, you're blinded by your lack of information.



Yeah, Rekkles carrying Copenhagen wolves, who are still one of the best amateur teams without him, against some random challengers teams.
I'd say Cowtard was a bigger playmaker than Rekkles.

Compared to Doublelift, who single-handedly carried scrubs like bigfatlp, hotshotgg, locodoco and chauster against teams like EG, Gambit Gaming, FNATIC, and Koreans.

CW are still doing the same with their new ADC, Forgiven.
How would CLG fare without DL?

Doublelift holds like 70% load, while Rekkles holds like 15% in FNATIC.
Just hypothetically swap Doublelift and Rekkles, then CLG would get stomped 3 games in a row.

Blind.


----------



## Guiness (Nov 24, 2013)

Darth said:


> really? Then you did a super poor job getting your point across.



yeah. gogeta told me i suck at actually making coherent posts. i need to work on that. >_>


----------



## Guiness (Nov 24, 2013)

darth, are you still watching NACL? you've seen quas lately? if so, whats your opinion of him?


----------



## Vaeny (Nov 24, 2013)

Infamy said:


> Rekkles stated himself that he won 1v2 bot because he was fed and DL and Aphro were behind, an "outplay" is something like DL's Twitch vs MegaZero's Riven..



Even if he was fed, he wasn't far enough ahead that he should win a straight up 2v1, he simply outplayed them.


----------



## Vaeny (Nov 24, 2013)

Oh god why, 5v5 Donger invasion.


----------



## Infamy (Nov 24, 2013)

Vae said:


> Even if he was fed, he wasn't far enough ahead that he should win a straight up 2v1, he simply outplayed them.



Lol? If he DIDN'T kill them he would of been the one to get severely outplayed, they were so far behind, Rekkles stated this, I don't know how you could argue with what he said himself.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Nov 24, 2013)

so many pages while i sleep


----------



## Guiness (Nov 24, 2013)

WAD said:


> so many pages while i sleep



delicious content to read while you sip your morning coffee and munch on your doughnut.


----------



## Darth (Nov 24, 2013)

quas is aight.


----------



## Guiness (Nov 24, 2013)

Darth said:


> quas is aight.



awww 

i thought you would be hyped for him as well. 

too many top laners in NA are 1 trick ponies tho. Quas is a breath of fresh air tbh.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Nov 24, 2013)

Morning ice coffee and bagel.*

Also Vae couldn't fathom the concept of iced coffee yesterday.


----------



## Guiness (Nov 24, 2013)

WAD said:


> Morning ice coffee and bagel.*
> 
> Also Vae couldn't fathom the concept of iced coffee yesterday.



wat

don't they have a starbucks in sweden?


----------



## Darth (Nov 24, 2013)

I want to like Quas, but at the same time I want to dislike Curse. 

Altho I do love seeing AD Shen and Barrier/Heal Mundo top.


----------



## Guiness (Nov 24, 2013)

Darth said:


> I want to like Quas, but at the same time I want to dislike Curse.
> 
> Altho I do love seeing AD Shen and Barrier/Heal Mundo top.



im sort of similiar. i only want to see Crs in LCS to see more Quas.

why do you want to dislike Crs tho? >_>


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Nov 24, 2013)

Barrier/Heal Mundo.

Fuck that shit dude.


----------



## Vaeny (Nov 24, 2013)

4N said:


> wat
> 
> don't they have a starbucks in sweden?



No we do not.


----------



## Didi (Nov 24, 2013)

4N said:


> wat
> 
> don't they have a starbucks in sweden?



Starbucks might be in top 10 food chains in the world, but it's still not as universal as McDonalds or Subway or something, especially in Europe.


Only in the last couple of years a few Starbucks have been built here in the Netherlands, before that there was only one at our biggest airport


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Nov 24, 2013)

Eh I fell asleep after knowing C9 is going to lose after picks and bans phase. As for CLG vs. Fnatic, is that worth watching? I had a feeling Nien was going to under perform because of his games against Turquality blue and because Soaz is better than him. 

I don't actually remember Nien doing anything in the second game against Blue. 

However I would never expect him to go Lee Sin against Soaz -_- .. Was that to take away Cyanide's champion?

ICED coffee is the best in a warm summer.


----------



## Darth (Nov 24, 2013)

Vae said:


> No we do not.


----------



## Cronos (Nov 24, 2013)

where did u see quas


----------



## αce (Nov 24, 2013)

have you guys been watching lpl?
weixiao has been shitting on kids a lot of the time, but his solo lanes and jungle are still stuck in s2
hes not the god people made him out to be but he's still on the top of the adc game


as for the rekkles outplay, yeah it was good
but he had triforce, botrk (which he did use), last whisper and that magic resist item
AND he had a barrier (which he used), while doubelift only had a cleanse

couple the item difference and the barrier and im not really that impressed
that whole thing was just him and doublelift animation cancelling while corki pressed all his spells and did more dmg
cuz corki











as for rekkles being top 5 world idk what game ppl are watching
pray is better than rekkles. i even doubted that piglet was better than pray until i saw the njswd vs skt t1 series (although bengi did camp the fuck out of bot lane)
idk why people sleep on pray
he was the all star selection for a reason and hes praised by imp and piglet as the best adc in korea (although they are being humble) for a reason as well


kids sleep on imp as well
him and dandy are like the only reasons they won any games at worlds considering how badly mata and dade played
im still convinced his vayne is better than piglet or prays


piglet needs no mentioning
best caitlin play i've ever seen












idk why kids brought up space though
i mean yeah hes good and all, but madlife can make a bronze 1 look like a plat 1


----------



## αce (Nov 24, 2013)

that being said, yeah you can make the case for top 10 world
i just think that top 5 is pushing it a bit


----------



## αce (Nov 24, 2013)

also phreak can suck a dick


----------



## Chausie (Nov 24, 2013)

i love the humour that everyone at this iem cologne has

it's just so silly. shake your head awkward type humour

it's great


----------



## αce (Nov 24, 2013)




----------



## Infamy (Nov 24, 2013)

Doublelift isn't even top 5 honestly
too many korean and chinese adc's outshine him now


----------



## αce (Nov 24, 2013)

well apparently diamond showed meteos how to jungle like a man
missed it sadly


glad c9 lost in general
i remember watching their streams during group stages and it seemed like they thought they were just going to roll through everyone.


----------



## OS (Nov 24, 2013)

One thing i dislike about them is how small their team comps seem.


----------



## Vaeny (Nov 24, 2013)

Chausie had her jimmies rustled by our shit talking Singed.


----------



## Didi (Nov 24, 2013)

Goddammit I hate IEM so fucking much


keep to your goddamn schedules


If you say you're gonna start a series at 8, start it at 8
Not earlier at least


Fuck


Now I missed the first game because I tuned in at the right time, because I wasn't interested in NiP vs CW, which I assume NiP stomped


----------



## OS (Nov 24, 2013)

You can just watch the videos online.


----------



## Didi (Nov 24, 2013)

Yeah but VODs are less exciting, not to mention that I already know who won

I will if the game was very recommendable, but otherwise, meh



Also calling that the team with Shyvana will win once again


----------



## Cronos (Nov 24, 2013)

didin't think iem would get so many views tbh

at least they aren't lagging anymore


----------



## Chausie (Nov 24, 2013)

the final a bo3 or bo5?


----------



## αce (Nov 24, 2013)

gmb vs fnatic
not interested in watching

tell me who wins


----------



## Maerala (Nov 24, 2013)

BAHAHAHAH Cyanide killed Yellowstar.

Eve OP.


----------



## Darth (Nov 24, 2013)

evelynn op.


----------



## Chausie (Nov 24, 2013)

Vae said:


> Chausie had her jimmies rustled by our shit talking Singed.



shit talking in all chat is pathetic and stupid. i have always said this

yet for some reason you are twisting it as though i haven't, and that i was upset or whatever

but ok vae, if you say so


----------



## Darth (Nov 24, 2013)

Didi said:


> Now I missed the first game because I tuned in at the right time, because I wasn't interested in NiP vs CW, which I assume NiP stomped



nope. wolves crushed 2-0


----------



## Didi (Nov 24, 2013)

Chausie said:


> the final a bo3 or bo5?



bo3 I think, not sure tho



Also lol Diamond

Give fb to make match more balanced
proceed to shit all over fnatic


diamond OP once again
good to see


----------



## Chausie (Nov 24, 2013)

if gambit lose now!

i only heard the first game, didn't watch it. They were on about genja roaming at one point?

the first game worth watching or?


----------



## Didi (Nov 24, 2013)

idk, like I said, missed it because they didn't adhere to schedule


but holy hell every player on gambit is playing phenomenally atm


----------



## Darth (Nov 24, 2013)

Chausie said:


> shit talking in all chat is pathetic and stupid. i have always said this
> 
> yet for some reason you are twisting it as though i haven't, and that i was upset or whatever
> 
> but ok vae, if you say so



wait, wha?


----------



## Chausie (Nov 24, 2013)

Didi said:


> idk, like I said, missed it because they didn't adhere to schedule
> 
> 
> but holy hell every player on gambit is playing phenomenally atm



ikr, this gambit are fucking nuts in this game. it's like they're just playing around with fnatic now.

i do kinda feel sorry for rekkless now!


----------



## Didi (Nov 24, 2013)

That was one of the biggest stomps I've seen in a long time


Was like especially Diamond was a Diamond () jungler in a bronze game


----------



## Darth (Nov 24, 2013)

lol gambit made clg look really bad right now.


----------



## Didi (Nov 24, 2013)

What is it with Gambit and always performing like the beast most team ever at every IEM


It's really uncanny


----------



## Chausie (Nov 24, 2013)

Didi said:


> That was one of the biggest stomps I've seen in a long time
> 
> 
> Was like especially Diamond was a Diamond () jungler in a bronze game



that is a pretty accurate way to describe it

i wonder if they can carry this into the LCS


----------



## Darth (Nov 24, 2013)

Didi said:


> >wildturtle
> >wildturtle
> >WILDTURTLE
> 
> ...



[YOUTUBE]vHdGHNFhGMs[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Nov 24, 2013)

*Spoiler*: _idk if OP or just stronk_


----------



## Didi (Nov 24, 2013)

Yuuuuuuuuup

Shyvana fucking OP


can't even itemize against that bitch properly


Also we should play All Pantheon
would also be goddamn hilarious

all ulting someone in a giant circle around them so they can't go anywhere

would be beast


----------



## Nim (Nov 24, 2013)

Such a nice game I had now <3
While Cassio and me (Lulu) stopped the enemy team from doing baron, Ez pushed 3 towers bot and Tryn 2 mid. Free inhibs after that xD I love games where the team harmonizes so good.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Nov 24, 2013)

Also it should be noted I bought that IE as nexus exploded.

I WANTED TO SEE DA DAMAGEZ.


----------



## Guiness (Nov 24, 2013)

fck

i missed the final

how did Fnatic do? Did GMB stomp or was it close?


----------



## αce (Nov 24, 2013)

gambit stomped


> ​  		 		What is it with Gambit and always performing like the beast most team ever at every IEM
> 
> 
> It's really uncanny



except for the 2 they lost


----------



## αce (Nov 24, 2013)

or the one they lost
aka the one blaze won
aka world championship iem
aka i was happy
aka fuck you blaze


----------



## Sanger Zonvolt (Nov 24, 2013)

WAD said:


> *Spoiler*: _idk if OP or just stronk_



That 4+ lp gain.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Nov 24, 2013)

My computer fucking suckssssssssssssss.


----------



## Guiness (Nov 24, 2013)

αce said:


> or the one they lost
> aka the one blaze won
> aka world championship iem
> aka i was happy
> aka fuck you blaze



but i thought u liked blaze >_>


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Nov 24, 2013)

He does.
He's disenfranchised because they haven't been up to snuff lately.


----------



## Darth (Nov 24, 2013)

αce said:


> or the one they lost



there we go.


----------



## Darth (Nov 24, 2013)




----------



## αce (Nov 24, 2013)

spoiler tags are your friend


----------



## Darth (Nov 24, 2013)

Genjucian is too beautiful to be spoilered.


----------



## Guiness (Nov 24, 2013)

WAD said:


> He does.
> He's disenfranchised because they haven't been up to snuff lately.



one should not give up on their team so easily

besaides, he is a CLG fan. he knows how to handle disappointment.


----------



## αce (Nov 24, 2013)

fuck clg tbh


----------



## Guiness (Nov 24, 2013)

how can one practice to get better at adc? i figured its the preseason and its time i stop running from the ADC role as it is very easily my worst role.


----------



## Guiness (Nov 24, 2013)

αce said:


> fuck clg tbh



season 4 is our bb, dnt lose faith now.


----------



## Darth (Nov 24, 2013)

4N said:


> season 4 is our bb, dnt lose faith now.



Not if they keep Nien and TrickZ...


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Nov 24, 2013)

4N said:


> how can one practice to get better at adc? i figured its the preseason and its time i stop running from the ADC role as it is very easily my worst role.



You can start by laning phase first - Trading/CS/Knowing when to go in or out. Then how to position in teamfights.

But I'm not an ADC, maybe someone else can help yah on that.


----------



## Maerala (Nov 24, 2013)

they were srs l0l


----------



## Darth (Nov 24, 2013)

Maerala said:


> they were srs l0l


----------



## Zhen Chan (Nov 24, 2013)

4N said:


> how can one practice to get better at adc? i figured its the preseason and its time i stop running from the ADC role as it is very easily my worst role.



ADC is literally the easiest role? Just right click. Once you know your champs animations you should get the vast majority of last hits. After that simply don't die and gg you win.

If you want to be good fast then be top lane. You have to learn how to spot ganks, ward, last hit, roam, and guard buffs. You do every role at once.


----------



## Darth (Nov 24, 2013)

Guriko of Suzuran said:


> ADC is literally the easiest role? Just right click. Once you know your champs animations you should get the vast majority of last hits. After that simply don't die and gg you win.
> 
> If you want to be good fast then be top lane. You have to learn how to spot ganks, ward, last hit, roam, and guard buffs. You do every role at once.



oh hey it's u. 

the guy who posted in here for a bit, then hosted that one mafia game and ditched it halfway through. 

i remember u.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Nov 24, 2013)

Darth said:


> oh hey it's u.
> 
> the guy who posted in here for a bit, then hosted that one mafia game and ditched it halfway through.
> 
> i remember u.



I got caught up in a rp on another forum. Priorities man.


----------



## αce (Nov 24, 2013)

> Not if they keep Nien and TrickZ...



ikr
nien was good at first
now idk wtf hes doing


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Nov 24, 2013)

TSM will probably be best in NA
regiterror is gone
his team will no longer be demoralize
Burger King OP doesn't need mid camp
dyrone can get help from odd1 now
bot is still decent

no super weaknesses imo


----------



## Guiness (Nov 24, 2013)

Darth said:


> Not if they keep Nien and TrickZ...



i would hope they drop Nien if he continues such poor form in the Battle of the Atlantic.

but i still believe in Nien.



Demonic Shaman said:


> You can start by laning phase first - Trading/CS/Knowing when to go in or out. Then how to position in teamfights.
> 
> But I'm not an ADC, maybe someone else can help yah on that.



you should help me like how you helped Xio c:



Guriko of Suzuran said:


> ADC is literally the easiest role? Just right click. Once you know your champs animations you should get the vast majority of last hits. After that simply don't die and gg you win.
> 
> If you want to be good fast then be top lane. You have to learn how to spot ganks, ward, last hit, roam, and guard buffs. You do every role at once.



adc easiest role? i disagree. it sounds easy but imo its quite hard to execute. and you rely a fair bit on another player during laning phase. and unless if you adc ABOVE what your current level dictates, you aren't rising in the ranks anytime soon.


----------



## αce (Nov 24, 2013)

> TSM will probably be best in NA
> regiterror is gone
> his team will no longer be demoralize
> Burger King OP doesn't need mid camp
> ...



pretty much
dont count vulcun out though
or xdg or w.e. stupid name they chose



c9's bot lane never fails to disappoint me


----------



## Cronos (Nov 24, 2013)

Darth said:


> Not if they keep Nien and TrickZ...



kinda quick to judge trickz aren't you ? this was after all his first games in lan setting, ever iirc


----------



## Cronos (Nov 24, 2013)

αce said:


> ikr
> nien was good at first
> now idk wtf hes doing



trolling in scrims, that's what


----------



## Zhen Chan (Nov 24, 2013)

4N said:


> adc easiest role? i disagree. it sounds easy but imo its quite hard to execute. and you rely a fair bit on another player during laning phase. and unless if you adc ABOVE what your current level dictates, you aren't rising in the ranks anytime soon.



It is the easiest of the roles. What role is easier?
Top? Lol no
Mid? It is comparible but has a much different pace since at mid you can burst each other stead if slowly pushing them under tower
Jungler? lolololol no. Be anything less than godly in the jungle and your team will blame you and only you
Support? Well support is completely reliant on the adc unless you are a roaming support which is rather risky. Its easier to win both with a shitty support (which most people who dont play dedicated supports are) rather than a shitty adc. At least in solo q, idk about premades.


----------



## Guiness (Nov 24, 2013)

αce said:


> pretty much
> dont count vulcun out though
> or xdg or w.e. stupid name they chose
> 
> ...




vulcun is a solid team

they derp harder than CLG has this IEM tourney on a more consistent basis though. im pretty excited to see them in action again.

And whats wrong with C9's bot lane? they aren't exactly bad though C9 on a whole have a lot to work on imo. Judging from their games, I'd say CLG had better performances than C9 but C9 went up against a better team in GMB. Still, Diamond spared Meteos no mercy and just crushed him. Like, GMB knows how to get a team into a chokehold and only tighten it from there. 

Cloud 9 need to step up their game though. From how they played today, it seems to me that they are still stuck in pre-world championship in terms of play level. After this, I expect them to come back with a vengeance at BoTA.


This current CLG roster is showing promise tho.




Cronos said:


> kinda quick to judge trickz aren't you ? this was after all his first games in lan setting, ever iirc



I don't think trickZ did badly though. he had some derpy moments too but overall I'd say he played solid enough for a first time LAN. definitely showed _potential_.


----------



## Guiness (Nov 24, 2013)

Guriko of Suzuran said:


> It is the easiest of the roles. What role is easier?
> Top? Lol no
> Mid? It is comparible but has a much different pace since at mid you can burst each other stead if slowly pushing them under tower
> Jungler? lolololol no. Be anything less than godly in the jungle and your team will blame you and only you
> Support? Well support is completely reliant on the adc unless you are a roaming support which is rather risky. Its easier to win both with a shitty support (which most people who dont play dedicated supports are) rather than a shitty adc. At least in solo q, idk about premades.



i still disagree.

jungler > adc > top >mid > support

thats how i perceive the difficulty in the roles.


----------



## αce (Nov 24, 2013)

> And whats wrong with C9's bot lane? they aren't exactly bad though C9 on  a whole have a lot to work on imo. Judging from their games, I'd say  CLG had better performances than C9 but C9 went up against a better team  in GMB. Still, Diamond spared Meteos no mercy and just crushed him.  Like, GMB knows how to get a team into a chokehold and only tighten it  from there.



c9's bot lane gives up fb more than anyone and one of the main reasons they got destroyed by fnatic is because lemonnation refuses to pink ward and just rushes defensive items. also, sneaky can't carry a game alone like uzi or piglet or even wildturtle and doublelift




> Cloud 9 need to step up their game though. From how they played today,  it seems to me that they are still stuck in pre-world championship in  terms of play level. After this, I expect them to come back with a  vengeance at BoTA.



meteos needs to get his head out of his ass and realize that if his lanes are only going equal against a stronger late game team (aka when he let hai go against peke mid with 0 jungle pressure and 0 blue when he was playing fucking kassabroken) or if they are losing, his style is not going to work

idk, might take another loss for him to realize that his solo lanes and bot lanes are not world class


----------



## Cronos (Nov 24, 2013)

4N said:


> i still disagree.
> 
> jungler > adc > top >mid > support
> 
> thats how i perceive the difficulty in the roles.



how is top and mid easier than adc


----------



## Zhen Chan (Nov 24, 2013)

4N said:


> i still disagree.
> 
> jungler > adc > top >mid > support
> 
> thats how i perceive the difficulty in the roles.



Really now? I may be biased since adc was the first role I learned but I've always found it the easiest while jungling was probably the hardest. I feel like top made me a better player though.

So are your difficulties for lane phase or post-lane? Because if it is post lane then I can't see your point since everybody is trying to rip your heart out in team fights when you are adc.



Edit: Scratch that, you want to get good at adc then play dota2 for a week. When you come back you will be godmode.


----------



## Darth (Nov 24, 2013)

Cronos said:


> kinda quick to judge trickz aren't you ? this was after all his first games in lan setting, ever iirc



uh what? no. CLG is the 7th team he's joined in his esports career. Used to be on Unrestricted, Monomaniac, and TBD. 


I've seen him in scrims often enough. I don't like his champion pool (he basically can only play elise lol) and his playstyle doesn't fit the team really.

I mean, he's only a temporary player and they were going to use his performance at IEM to decide whether or not he stays.. I don't think he will tbh.


----------



## Guiness (Nov 24, 2013)

αce said:


> meteos needs to get his head out of his ass and realize that if his lanes are only going equal against a stronger late game team (aka when he let hai go against peke mid with 0 jungle pressure and 0 blue when he was playing fucking kassabroken) or if they are losing, his style is not going to work
> 
> idk, might take another loss for him to realize that his solo lanes and bot lanes are not world class



diamond still considers Meteos one of the best junglers in the world... unless if diamond is just doing that to inflate his ego so he can continue playing mindgames with him? 

but meteos is about the only NA jungler that I've ever heard Diamond give such praise to. Most of the time Diamond just scoffs at the junglers in our region :s



Cronos said:


> how is top and mid easier than adc



im mostly judging based on my personal level of comfort.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Nov 24, 2013)

Darth said:


> uh what? no. CLG is the 7th team he's joined in his esports career. Used to be on Unrestricted, Monomaniac, and TBD.
> 
> 
> I've seen him in scrims often enough. I don't like his champion pool (he basically can only play elise lol) and his playstyle doesn't fit the team really.
> ...



I told 4N that aphromoo and trickz are not final. But yeah we don't know if they're going to be on the final roster yet. I do hope they do keep Aphro but I feel there are better junglers than Trickz out there. He didn't do bad but he didn't really shine for me. 

God Nien was just underwhelming. ._. to be fair when he lanes, he either goes even or loses. Him playing Lee Sin made no sense because that requires him to win lane :l ....


----------



## Guiness (Nov 24, 2013)

Guriko of Suzuran said:


> Really now? I may be biased since adc was the first role I learned but I've always found it the easiest while jungling was probably the hardest. I feel like top made me a better player though.
> 
> So are your difficulties for lane phase or post-lane? Because if it is post lane then I can't see your point since everybody is trying to rip your heart out in team fights when you are adc.
> 
> ...



im weak in everything haha. i played some dota but not too much. whenever i try to get into other games, LoL drags me in further. i don't get it 

but im particularly weak in laning phase. i dislike going even and would much rather try getting ahead but my ability to trade and judge when to engage is terror. never played a role that felt more foreign to me in my life.


----------



## Darth (Nov 24, 2013)

4N said:


> foreign



I c wat u did der


----------



## Guiness (Nov 24, 2013)

Darth said:


> I c wat u did der



oh, what do you mean?


----------



## Zhen Chan (Nov 24, 2013)

4N said:


> im weak in everything haha. i played some dota but not too much. whenever i try to get into other games, LoL drags me in further. i don't get it
> 
> but im particularly weak in laning phase. i dislike going even and would much rather try getting ahead but my ability to trade and judge when to engage is terror. never played a role that felt more foreign to me in my life.



Here is what you do to win your lane as adc. 
1. Hit minions
2. Poke. The idea is to hit and not be hit, trading is acceptable but you always want something for nothing. Caitlin is a fucking whore about this.
3. Repeat 1 and 2
4.When your support or jungled initiates stop hitting minions and kill them
5. If your support starts running out of the blue then you run, don't wait for a ping.

Congratulations you are now an acceptable carry. Go forth a right click some motherfuckers

Team fighting on the other hand depends almost solely on postitioning which on turn depends on your team comp so that is something you just have to learn for yourself.


----------



## OS (Nov 24, 2013)

Rem, me and you need to duo. The retardation that is solo q will get me no where.


----------



## Darth (Nov 24, 2013)

Original Sin said:


> Rem, me and you need to duo. The retardation that is solo q will get me no where.



that's a negative mentality bro.

can't think like that.


----------



## Guiness (Nov 24, 2013)

Original Sin said:


> Rem, me and you need to duo. The retardation that is solo q will get me no where.





Darth said:


> that's a negative mentality bro.
> 
> can't think like that.



^this.

like one of the reasons why i constantly preach to you guys is because i used to think like that too but it got me no where. 

focus on yourself. its ok to get angry and become frustrated but don't let yourself be so blinded that you can't take anything out of a loss. you have to be see things in retrospect to understand what it is you could have done better and then try to improve on those weaknesses.

and i find solo q much easier than duo q. i feel pressure to perform like tenfold if i duo with someone.


----------



## OS (Nov 24, 2013)

Oh really? This jungle zac i had kept coming to gank bot even though we didn't need it and did it at 200 health. So he needlessly jumped in and then flashed out doing absolutely nothing. Then he thinks we could all in their team which we fuckin couldn't. And then he blames everyone in the team but himself. Oh and he duo'd with the blitz who btw took farm but at least was actually useful.



> focus on yourself. its ok to get angry and become frustrated but don't let yourself be so blinded that you can't take anything out of a loss. you have to be see things in retrospect to understand what it is you could have done better and then try to improve on those weaknesses.


 What i should have done was punch pantheons mom in the cunt for picking pantheon into jax and not singed.


----------



## Treerone (Nov 24, 2013)

0/30/0 Mundo op.


----------



## Guiness (Nov 24, 2013)

Original Sin said:


> Oh really? This jungle zac i had kept coming to gank bot even though we didn't need it and did it at 200 health. So he needlessly jumped in and then flashed out doing absolutely nothing. Then he thinks we could all in their team which we fuckin couldn't. And then he blames everyone in the team but himself. Oh and he duo'd with the blitz who btw took farm but at least was actually useful.
> 
> What i should have done was punch pantheons mom in the cunt for picking pantheon into jax and not singed.



sounds like something i still do from time to time  but thats because im not scared of trying unusual (sometimes dumb) stuff to get ahead or make plays. i've made some great plays, and i've made a lot of bad ones but the good ones that i have made were absolutely such worth and paid off (like going up the rankings)

anyway, 11/11/8. your top killing spree was 2 kills before you would die. and you died 11 times? as an adc, not dying is pretty pivotal in your ability to carry a game. you died way too much bro. you see them make a stupid play? let them but don't add on to the problem.

anyway, its pre-season. you sure you just don't want to play normals and just practice? like i keep preaching this shit all the time but normals is good practice to get better. i was in bronze 3 at one point, then i practiced in normals and moved up to silver 3 where my mmr is still higher than my division somehow.  Same with LG. And we don't really play ranked; just Normals. oh and btw, that was in the space of less than 20 ranked games that i moved from bronze 3 to silver 3 earning 24-25 lp per win. (i would say that im more around high silver 4 material in terms of consistency tho but its fcking silver. like you never notice a difference in skill until you reach mid silver 1 anyway so yah nothing special but im just using that reference to make a point.)

Even Quas the God says he prefers to space his games out than grind and its something that has worked wonders for him (considered one of the best top laners in NA right now. Only slightly over 150 wins and is number 4 challenger.)

you need to prioritize whether or not you want to improve as a player in ranked and risk the frustration and going on tilt and just descend even further into the abyss. OR take the time now to practice in normals and still improve as a player without the added pressure of ranked.


----------



## Guiness (Nov 24, 2013)

and also, you need to learn how to have fun with the game. i've forgotten how to so i don't play as much anymore (and have IRL shit to deal with). im slowly just easing myself into the game again but im not going to stress myself about it like i've done this season.


----------



## Gogeta (Nov 24, 2013)

Panth into Jax is completely acceptable. Hell Panth is imo at an advantage early on. 
Much harder to play Singed properly against Jax.


----------



## OS (Nov 24, 2013)

Late game i would rather have singed though.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Nov 24, 2013)

Original Sin said:


> Late game i would rather have singed though.



There are like 3 champs I would pick over jax, singed isnt one of them... although he is hella fun to play


----------



## OS (Nov 24, 2013)

You know, despite the shit i give fairy tail. This soundtrack is one of the best things to hear.

[youtube]wSEB12BuPsA[/youtube]


----------



## Infamy (Nov 24, 2013)

ADC is the easiest role, support being the hardest. For ADC you generally just need to know how to farm. Every pro that's answered this question has said ADC is easiest and support/jungle hardest. (unless the pro was an adc main)

Singed murders Jax its not even fair.


----------



## Guiness (Nov 24, 2013)

oh maaan

in a 1 for all


10 DONGERS ON SUMMONERS RIFT OH SHIII-


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Nov 24, 2013)

4N said:


> oh maaan
> 
> in a 1 for all
> 
> ...



It actually turned out to be boring.


----------



## Infamy (Nov 24, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NsxSfpz8rZs[/YOUTUBE]
bronze is a beautiful thing


----------



## Chad (Nov 24, 2013)

Volibear one for all is the funniest shit I've ever seen.


----------



## Shozan (Nov 24, 2013)

No shit can beat 5 volis together, nothing!


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Nov 24, 2013)

*Spoiler*: _more next based NA god of top lane adventures_ 





one of the most underrated top laners doe
win lane and you snowball stupidly since you're godly in teamfights
lose lane.........still godly in teamfights
also i convinced my ori that lissandra was aphro's smurf l0l


----------



## Shozan (Nov 24, 2013)

flask @20 min


----------



## Vaeny (Nov 24, 2013)

I'll agree that ADC is the easiest role to play on a decent level and learn the basics of.

On a higher level than silver? I'm not so sure, I feel like top starts being easier there.

In the end though, it all depends on what the player feels is harder for them, there's really no ''hardest role'' becasue everyone finds different things hard.



Shozan said:


> flask @20 min



You don't sell an item unless you have no spots left or really need the gold.


----------



## Sanger Zonvolt (Nov 24, 2013)

So wriggles is even worse than it used to be correct?


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Nov 24, 2013)

k i wasnt convinced riven was OP, just thought she was really strong but not OP

[youtube]GKFheVmKPtw[/youtube]

my mind has been changed

np


----------



## Sanger Zonvolt (Nov 24, 2013)

Balance is a fool's master.


----------



## Guiness (Nov 24, 2013)

do you guys use the A move when trying to kite an enemy champ? or do you only use Right click?


----------



## Vaeny (Nov 24, 2013)

Not at all, I only use it to check bushes.


----------



## Guiness (Nov 24, 2013)

Vae said:


> Not at all, I only use it to check bushes.



could you explain? like if you use A move near a brush, would your champ act in a way that'll let you know that an enemy is in that brush?


----------



## Sanger Zonvolt (Nov 24, 2013)

Also I noticed that Korean player didn't go hydra, hmm.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Nov 24, 2013)

Played against one of my friends in a normals earlier today. Was quite funny how we end up getting matched up - premades vs premades.

Of course I had to go tryhard and win.


----------



## Vaeny (Nov 24, 2013)

4N said:


> could you explain? like if you use A move near a brush, would your champ act in a way that'll let you know that an enemy is in that brush?



If I enter the bush with Attack move and there's someone in there it will attack them, instead of me being juked or not reacting in time.


----------



## Norngpinky (Nov 25, 2013)

BF insisted I play the game with him yesterday. Well, I'm kind of liking it, so I'm playing solo to gain more practice. Apparently I don't know how to use Arivia the bird. A little...butthurt since everyone called me a n00b and wanted to report me. Not sure why a report :/


Any tip on playing the bird?


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Nov 25, 2013)

Sanger Zonvolt said:


> So wriggles is even worse than it used to be correct?



Far less cost efficient, yes.



4N said:


> do you guys use the A move when trying to kite an enemy champ? or do you only use Right click?



Mostly right click.

The only reason people use Attack command over right clicking is because if you go to right click the enemy and you MISS then you move instead towards that position, causing of course, a mispositioning error.



4N said:


> could you explain? like if you use A move near a brush, would your champ act in a way that'll let you know that an enemy is in that brush?





Vae said:


> If I enter the bush with Attack move and there's someone in there it will attack them, instead of me being juked or not reacting in time.



Correct. When you use attack move, it will always attempt to attack the closest hostile unit in range, be it minion or champion.



Norngpinky said:


> BF insisted I play the game with him yesterday. Well, I'm kind of liking it, so I'm playing solo to gain more practice. Apparently I don't know how to use Arivia the bird. A little...butthurt since everyone called me a n00b and wanted to report me. Not sure why a report :/
> 
> 
> Any tip on playing the bird?



Welcome to the community, the League of Legends community is very harsh and unforgiving towards anything less than perfect play, I hope you can learn to disregard that as much as possible to preserve your enjoyment of the game.

What's your summoner name and on what server?? I can help you with a basic item/build path. And can also give some other pointers.


----------



## Guiness (Nov 25, 2013)

practiced my adc vs terry's Jax

so damn hard to kite. reminds me when i began practicing orbwalking as Udyr; felt like i was doing so much things at once but i hope it becomes like 2nd nature through time .


----------



## Vaeny (Nov 25, 2013)

Jax is one of the harder champs to face as an ADC unless you're like, Vayne.


----------



## Gogeta (Nov 25, 2013)

I agree with Vae. Suicide to learn kiting vs. Jax tbh. Try vs. Udyr for example. Regula MS should be enough for a start then get the Udyr to use bear stance too. After PD and with Red buff its much easier to kite.


----------



## Gogeta (Nov 25, 2013)

Remember kiting/stutter step isnt used only when being chased but when chasing too.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Nov 25, 2013)

Yeah we'll have to try that tomorrow. I'll just use either Garen or Udyr. It's stupidly hard to kite against Jax unless you have someone to peel for you.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Nov 25, 2013)

Mundo top is the most boring lane I've ever played in.

And AP Ashe's ultimates hurt like a bitch.


----------



## Chad (Nov 25, 2013)

6 LP per game pisses me off.


----------



## Nim (Nov 25, 2013)

Are 6 main support champs too much to handle?


----------



## Chad (Nov 25, 2013)

Depends on the champs


----------



## Nim (Nov 25, 2013)

I thought about Leona, Lulu, Morgana, Thresh, Zyra and Alistar


----------



## Darth (Nov 25, 2013)

Shozan said:


> flask @20 min


You'd know better right? 


Nim♥ said:


> I thought about Leona, Lulu, Morgana, Thresh, Zyra and Alistar



Alistar sucks anyway, replace him with Nami or Janna IMO. 

And no Sona?  You should definitely keep Leona, Lulu, Thresh, and Zyra though.


----------



## Nim (Nov 25, 2013)

Darth said:


> Alistar sucks anyway, replace him with Nami or Janna IMO.
> 
> And no Sona?  You should definitely keep Leona, Lulu, Thresh, and Zyra though.



There are much more supports I would like to main but that would be too much xD I played Nami a lot while climbing in silver so I don't really feel like maining her now. And with Janna ult I ruin more things then doing something good :<


----------



## Darth (Nov 25, 2013)

Still, I think it's easier to climb with Janna, Nami, or Sona than it is to climb with Morgana, Zyra, and Alistar. 

But, the easiest champions to climb with are the ones you enjoy playing the most!


----------



## Nim (Nov 25, 2013)

I'm more interested in playing good and having nice matches with the champs I like to play than climbing the ladder anyway  probably not even fit for plat.


----------



## Chaos (Nov 25, 2013)

Why is one for all so much fun?


----------



## Chausie (Nov 25, 2013)

Shozan said:


> No shit can beat 5 volis together, nothing!



pfff, i did with 5 fioras!


----------



## Darth (Nov 25, 2013)

I wonder what the most brutal All For One would be...

Maybe Amumu? It would have to be a champion that's all in. 

5v5 Leona would be hilarious actually.


----------



## Seraphoenix (Nov 25, 2013)

Fiddle is still the most broken on one for all imo. Gl if one of them goes ad crit


----------



## Gogeta (Nov 25, 2013)

5 Poppy is fucking funny as hell

For those that didn't see the clip from reddit

[YOUTUBE]T4S-xTuuXDc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Vaeny (Nov 25, 2013)

Why does my ranked teams always have to have that 1 person who won't admit to a mistake and call GG early.

Fucking shit.


----------



## Infamy (Nov 25, 2013)

Miss the siege minion
gg might as well afk


----------



## Darth (Nov 25, 2013)

I'm just gonna leave this here...


----------



## Vaeny (Nov 25, 2013)

What's your point? That you play solo queue and I don't?

Good for you Hady.

EDIT: That website it also basing my MMR off my ranked 5s games and nothing else, it only goes through your recently played ranked games.


----------



## Xin (Nov 25, 2013)

Could someone link that website?


----------



## Darth (Nov 25, 2013)

Vae said:


> What's your point? That you play solo queue and I don't?
> 
> Good for you Hady.
> 
> EDIT: That website it also basing my MMR off my ranked 5s games and nothing else, it only goes through your recently played ranked games.


Well seeing as it appropriated my mmr when absolutely none of my last ten games are ranked, I DUNNO. 

Also lol I don't play this game. Every game on that account in the last 8 days has been WAD not me. 

And nah that wasn't my point. I wasn't trying to make a point. Just felt like leaving that there.. 


Xin said:


> Could someone link that website?


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Nov 25, 2013)

Why One for All Karthus is disable on SR

[youtube]ouSSIlmtaO4[/youtube]


----------



## Sanger Zonvolt (Nov 25, 2013)

Another bugged contest on lolking.


----------



## Sanger Zonvolt (Nov 25, 2013)

I really love Relic Shield/Targons for finally breaking the stale stale season 2 meta.

Double adc, double top, double bruiser bot, league might become fun again.


----------



## Chausie (Nov 25, 2013)

apparently i don't play enough ranked for it to show me mine.


----------



## Nim (Nov 25, 2013)

In my promos to Gold 2  if i fail them I don't care and if I win -> yay


----------



## Nim (Nov 25, 2013)

And Morgana supp is very fun! With this much gold you get as supp now I can even buy deathcap or something


----------



## Darth (Nov 25, 2013)

Chausie said:


> apparently i don't play enough ranked for it to show me mine.


How surprising. 


Nim♥ said:


> In my promos to Gold 2  if i fail them I don't care and if I win -> yay



Good luck!


----------



## Nim (Nov 25, 2013)

Darth said:


> Good luck!



Thanks


----------



## Didi (Nov 25, 2013)

Oh hey, thought it couldn't calculate if you don't have rankeds in your history
At least that's what it says, and last few times I used it, no result

But now I got one

1516
Nice! You are beyond this league!

Well yeah thanks I kinda knew that already based off of LP gains

Would've been nice to know what division this mmr lines up with atm

Cuz I want to know just how hard I have to carry placement matches to just be insta in gold

I suspect 5-5 is very probably enough, but who knows, if I win first two, 4-6 or something like that might be enough


Though there's no point in fussing about it I suppose since I should try to win them all regardless lol


----------



## Darth (Nov 25, 2013)

Didi said:


> Oh hey, thought it couldn't calculate if you don't have rankeds in your history
> At least that's what it says, and last few times I used it, no result
> 
> But now I got one
> ...



1500 is Gold V 0 lp so your mmr is just above Silver 1. 

However, don't forget that after the soft reset your overall mmr is going to go down. 

the formula was 1500+1200/2=1350 will be your mmr after the reset. 

you'll then get 10 placement matches where you'll get +/-30 to 50 mmr per win/Loss

so i think the minimum you'll need to get if you want to be placed in gold will be something like 7 wins 3 losses if you play it solo. It would help if you duo'd with someone who's in gold or higher for your placement matches, as that will win you more elo per win and you'll lose less. of course, playing against higher skilled opponents will naturally make it harder for you to win every game.


----------



## Didi (Nov 25, 2013)

np I went 7-3 last time


Friend of mine went 7-3 this time (he did all his placement matches like 2 days before the season ended lol, didn't feel like soloq'ing all season), and got in gold 3, and he was silver before that, and like mid silver, so I feel like going 7-3 now would place me in higher than gold 3, based off of that.


I did specify winning the first two games, don't forget that those especially give you an even bigger gain, like +100, not even kidding. After that it scales back to about 50 and like last 2/3 games are around 50-30. 

So winning the first two/three games, 5-5 should definitely be enough, I THINK. Not sure ofc.


----------



## Darth (Nov 25, 2013)

I played ten games on an account with literally zero ranked games played on it before, that was previously unranked. I duo'd with a Silver 1 and I went 8-2 and got placed in Gold 5. 

If I hadn't duo'd and I still went 8-2 i'd probably be placed in mid silver. 

duo'ing in your placement matches really makes a difference.


----------



## Sanger Zonvolt (Nov 25, 2013)

Yay, my LP gains are back to even now.


----------



## Guiness (Nov 25, 2013)

Who do you guys consider to be a better jungler? Diamond or cyanide? From what I've read, it appears GMB believes that if fntc had more practice, they would have won.


----------



## Didi (Nov 25, 2013)

Darth said:


> I played ten games on an account with literally zero ranked games played on it before, that was previously unranked. I duo'd with a Silver 1 and I went 8-2 and got placed in Gold 5.
> 
> If I hadn't duo'd and I still went 8-2 i'd probably be placed in mid silver.
> 
> duo'ing in your placement matches really makes a difference.




yeah that's true
I could duo with you or wad
BUT YOU ALWAYS TROLL ME DOE




But my friend didn't duo, still got gold 3 from mid silver

and I don't have zero ranked games nor am I at 1200 mmr



4N said:


> Who do you guys consider to be a better jungler? Diamond or cyanide? From what I've read, it appears GMB believes that if fntc had more practice, they would have won.



I'd say Diamond is generally better. But Cyanide is really underrated, and really good as well. He can definitely give Diamond a tough match on a good day.


But Fnatic's true strength doesn't really lay with any individual player but more with their midgame map rotations/movement, what with their excellent ability to pick people off, splitpush, force fights when they want, etc


----------



## Darth (Nov 25, 2013)

I don't troll, I just have extremely inconsistent "Off Days" where I play like a gold V scrub instead of the Diamond 1 master that I can be.


----------



## Didi (Nov 25, 2013)

You always insist on doing unconventional as fuck shit tho 
Without asking if the other players are okay with it too
Always making me scared that they will flip out cuz of it
cuz I don't mind since I know you can make it work (even tho I still think you'd probably perform better on something legitimate)
but they don't know that lol


----------



## Gogeta (Nov 25, 2013)

Nasus is nigh unstoppable atm. The hp regen from the defensive tree ALONE pushed him over the edge. Its not just him though that is the issue. AA reduction mastery and Dorans shield are  huge reasons why he is so strong. Ever laned against a Nasus who started Flask? Thats how the match up should be if not easier.

The passievity with AA reduction mastery and Dorans shield favors late game champs extremely. I'm surprised Jax isnt spammed


----------



## Darth (Nov 25, 2013)

Didi said:


> You always insist on doing unconventional as fuck shit tho
> Without asking if the other players are okay with it too
> Always making me scared that they will flip out cuz of it
> cuz I don't mind since I know you can make it work (even tho I still think you'd probably perform better on something legitimate)
> but they don't know that lol



I've kinda given up on Zac/Lee Sin/Maokai support tbh. 

Also, Rumble Mid NEVER AGAIN. 

And players in solo queue are dumb. People always rage if you don't pick/ban a flavor of the month champ. Do what you do and if anyone else has a problem with it just mute em.


----------



## Guiness (Nov 25, 2013)

Didi said:


> I'd say Diamond is generally better. But *Cyanide is really underrated*, and really good as well. He can definitely give Diamond a tough match on a good day.
> 
> 
> But Fnatic's true strength doesn't really lay with any individual player but more with their midgame map rotations/movement, what with their excellent ability to pick people off, splitpush, force fights when they want, etc



i agree with the bolded. Most of the time its always 'omg sexpeke does it again' or as of late 'rekkles is back, gg s4 world champs'...

but to be fair, everyone in fnatic carries or is at least capable of big plays. you really can't hate them as a team (they have not won worlds but i consider them to be one of the best teams in the world). i just feel cyanide doesn't get as much props as he should but he doesn't care one bit. he even stated in an interview that its ok if people don't see him as threat because that way he can hit them even harder than they expect (or something along those lines) but i find cyanide to be one of the more truly humble/honest pro players out there. 

and obligatory rekkles 'hate' post just for you Didi <3 -
people fall  head over heels for any well-spoken words that a pro player spits out there. 

but we know better, we got vae as our inside man to give us all the goods. ain't fooling us, mr.larsson. 

_______

would you say soaZ is underrated too? he doesn't get much attention like xPeke and rekkles but most pro top laners consider to be one of the best top laners in the world.


----------



## Didi (Nov 25, 2013)

Soaz underrated? With the casters constantly bringing up 'best top laner in the world' ever since he won the compo at all stars? Lol no.

He's rated just fine, as a very good / world class top laner. In my perspective at least. I see Fnatic's sololaners being praised a lot, Xpeke a bit more, but Soaz almost as much. He's rated very highly by the general public, as far as I've seen.


----------



## Didi (Nov 25, 2013)

4N CONFIRMED ONCE AGAIN FOR NOT FOLLOWING THE SCENE AT ALL


----------



## αce (Nov 25, 2013)

soaz underrated?
l0l


----------



## Maerala (Nov 25, 2013)

Darth said:


> I played ten games on an account with literally zero ranked games played on it before, that was previously unranked. I duo'd with a Silver 1 and I went 8-2 and got placed in Gold 5.
> 
> If I hadn't duo'd and I still went 8-2 i'd probably be placed in mid silver.
> 
> duo'ing in your placement matches really makes a difference.



Maaang, I went 8-2 during my placements and got Silver II. dis game


----------



## αce (Nov 25, 2013)

cyanide is underrated
junglers in general are underrated


bengi pretty much carried skt t1 through most of worlds
people look at piglets stats and think hes mvp or something, despite the fact that he would end games with like 8 kills after going like 0-1
the match that comes to mind is skt t1 vs tsm where piglet did terribly but still ended up with like the most kills

stats are misleading as fuck half the time
bengi and faker carried the najin sword series pretty damn hard once faker got his orianna
and impact carried the finals since they gave him jax 3 times l0l


----------



## Darth (Nov 25, 2013)

Maerala said:


> Maaang, I went 8-2 during my placements and got Silver II. dis game


dat duo power. 


αce said:


> cyanide is underrated
> junglers in general are underrated
> 
> 
> ...



Good thing 3.14 completely made junglers obsolete lol.


----------



## Chad (Nov 25, 2013)

Noob Nasus with 700 stacks just got owned.


----------



## αce (Nov 25, 2013)

> Good thing 3.14 completely made junglers obsolete lol.



buffed supports
madlife pls


----------



## Darth (Nov 25, 2013)

Astral said:


> Noob Nasus with 700 stacks just got owned.



Looks like he lost because he built a Last Whisper instead of a GA. 

Or he just got outplayed. 

Stacks aren't the End-All lol.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Nov 25, 2013)

Most underrated top laner?

Me.


----------



## Guiness (Nov 25, 2013)

αce said:


> bengi pretty much carried skt t1 through most of worlds



i remember saying this from early on in the group stages (just switch "worlds" with "games") even some of you didn't agree with me.


 but its a good thing i have my own opinion and don't jump onto the hype like every other sheep on reddit. 
#oddsheep#baylife#4everalone


----------



## Didi (Nov 25, 2013)




----------



## Guiness (Nov 25, 2013)

Didi said:


>



where the fck do you find these gifs?


----------



## αce (Nov 25, 2013)

> i remember saying this from early on in the group stages (just switch  "worlds" with "games") even some of you didn't agree with me.



l0l i remember to which i replied that i stated bengi was the mvp of skt t1 4 pages before you even mentioned it


----------



## Didi (Nov 25, 2013)

Several sources

Whenever I see an image I think good enough to use as a reaction image somewhere in the future, I save it


And then just upload to imgur whenever I want to use them here

Aside from several ones I have uploaded to photobucket cuz they're too big for imgur l0l


----------



## Darth (Nov 25, 2013)

4N said:


> hmm, this couldn't have been the time when i was still at Basic Training could it?
> 
> NO WAIT IT WAS!
> 
> scrubs.



wait, how are we the scrubs?


----------



## OS (Nov 25, 2013)

So you are saying because you were at basic training you didn't know about who contended at worlds and that Soaz actually beat Shy with Darius? smh.


----------



## αce (Nov 25, 2013)

okay
to be fair

shy was getting the best of soaz in those games before diamond came along
and even then
he was still winning


i mean, most people dont disagree that shy is better than soaz
but that 1v1 thing was dumb


further example, toyz won the 1v1 mid thing
but ambition was the best mid at all stars


----------



## Guiness (Nov 25, 2013)

αce said:


> l0l i remember to which i replied that i stated bengi was the mvp of skt t1 4 pages before you even mentioned it



lies



Didi said:


> Several sources
> 
> Whenever I see an image I think good enough to use as a reaction image somewhere in the future, I save it
> 
> ...



can i have a source? :3



Darth said:


> wait, how are we the scrubs?



?

how is it any different from when you guys use the word or must everything be elo/ranking related in this thread when we talk to each other?

darth confirmed for major douche. 



Original Sin said:


> So you are saying because you were at basic training you didn't know about who contended at worlds and that Soaz actually beat Shy with Darius? smh.



um, yes? we don't have any access to technology aka computers or internet for the duration that we are there.


----------



## αce (Nov 25, 2013)

so you missed insecs jungle gragas against china?
well then


----------



## Guiness (Nov 25, 2013)

αce said:


> further example, toyz won the 1v1 mid thing
> but ambition was the best mid at all stars



we haven't seen Toyz in a competitive tournament in a minute tho.

would you still say he is still a strong mid laner, even amongst the best?

btw, i only ask these questions so as to create discussion. i feel so lonely when the thread is dead and constantly check here for what new juicy info/drama going on in the thread.


----------



## Didi (Nov 25, 2013)

I also missed all stars
was kinda disappointing


but I was away on a weekend with friends so that was well worth it and way more awesome



4N said:


> can i have a source? :3



Mostly /v/ (vidya gaems board on 4chan)


----------



## αce (Nov 25, 2013)

no hes been out too long now
he retired iirc


----------



## αce (Nov 25, 2013)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8oC-gjFG4Mo[/youtube]


----------



## Didi (Nov 25, 2013)

αce said:


> no hes been out too long now
> he retired iirc



I agree that atm he's not top class cuz he's been out long cuz of his carpal tunnel problems causing him to retire, but he's coming back actually

Announced he would be joining some Hong Kong based team


so also no more racism / taiwanese people hating on him hard cuz he's from hong kong yet playing on taiwanese team


----------



## αce (Nov 25, 2013)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7i0pN4fW5ZA[/youtube]

annie op


----------



## Guiness (Nov 25, 2013)

αce said:


> [youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8oC-gjFG4Mo[/youtube]



I actually lol'd irl. My friends looked at me all weird


----------



## Maerala (Nov 25, 2013)

Obligatory "you have friends?"


----------



## Didi (Nov 25, 2013)

Snarky gay man strikes again


----------



## luminaeus (Nov 25, 2013)

this free week sucks

anyone seen? the Koreans post it a day before.

nasus renekton vladimir warwick janna kayle corki elise thresh quinn

blehh... :x

only one I want to play is elise


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Nov 25, 2013)

Why is it so difficult to win a game today? .__.

I've won all my lanes too l0l.


----------



## Chad (Nov 25, 2013)

Ranked gives cancer today.


----------



## Guiness (Nov 25, 2013)

Maerala said:


> Obligatory "you have friends?"



Y so salty bro


----------



## Darth (Nov 25, 2013)

Phanalax said:


> this free week sucks
> 
> anyone seen? the Koreans post it a day before.
> 
> ...



wat! Renekton, Vlad, Janna, Kayle, Corki, Elise, Thresh, and Quinn are all pretty fun to play. I agree though, Nasus and Warwick and stale and lame.


----------



## αce (Nov 25, 2013)

kayle is not fun


----------



## Darth (Nov 25, 2013)

αce said:


> kayle is not fun


My Silver Kayle skin disagrees with you


----------



## Norngpinky (Nov 25, 2013)

WAD said:


> Welcome to the community, the League of Legends community is very harsh and unforgiving towards anything less than perfect play, I hope you can learn to disregard that as much as possible to preserve your enjoyment of the game.
> 
> What's your summoner name and on what server?? I can help you with a basic item/build path. And can also give some other pointers.



I can see that. I think it's hard for me especially since I have trouble moving the mouse so that it wouldn't point the screen too far. 

Last I checked I was on lvl 7. I've just been using Zyra for 90% of the times since I like long range attacks, but I was told she won't be an option to choose always. 

And server? Is that region? I'm not sure.


----------



## Didi (Nov 25, 2013)

You can adjust how much the screen moves because of the mouse in the settings


Or you can just try playing with locked screen, but it's hard to unlearn that habit


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Nov 25, 2013)

On a school computer instead of bringing my laptop to school because I didn't feel like carrying it around campus today. Holy fuck this site has so much ads >_> ... 

Anyways, in regards to 4N's question about Diamond and Cyanide (I think Diamond is a little better but Cyanide is just as strong). Also, I'm not a fan of top laners or Soaz for that matter but he is a solid and strong top laner. I would like to ask, is Puszu better or Rekkles? 

I guess we haven't seen more of Rekkles to actually make that opinion yet and I'm sure many on this topic would say Rekkles is better; however,  I never find Puszu a bad adc from what I've seen of him.


----------



## Nim (Nov 25, 2013)

This team.. can't carry. And I even stole baron for them!! pfff

 was fun


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Nov 25, 2013)

Not buying new Ahri skin because kpop sucks and I suck at Ahri


----------



## Nim (Nov 25, 2013)




----------



## Sanger Zonvolt (Nov 25, 2013)

I'd say Ahri is my second favorite mage after Annie, funny they make the skin now after she has fallen out of use from the general populace due to nerfs though.


----------



## αce (Nov 25, 2013)

kpop sucks but ahri may as well be my only champion


----------



## Lortastic (Nov 25, 2013)

I have given into temptation and bought the new Ahri skin and I don't even like K-pop.


----------



## Didi (Nov 25, 2013)

Not buying Kpop Ahri simply because I already Firefox, else I might have gotten it


Also Gogeta is worst poppy ever


----------



## Guiness (Nov 25, 2013)

i like how LoL is the only game i play. (put like $10-$20 every 3 weeks)

means i never spend my money on anything else except stuff i need.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Nov 25, 2013)

can confirm

dead sea tier doe


----------



## Guiness (Nov 25, 2013)

im wondering if to buy hybrid runes and quints

or just buy a champ i do not have? ui have like 7k ip in da bank.

wat do i do?


----------



## Guiness (Nov 25, 2013)

g

fucking

g

elise just got a buff through the spirit of the spectral wraith changes (grants 10% magic pen instead of CD reduction)

rito luv u so much


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Nov 25, 2013)

Of course Elise needed a buff

She sux


----------



## Guiness (Nov 25, 2013)

WAD said:


> Of course Elise needed a buff
> 
> She sux



wad wad wad

stop hating bro. could it be that you suck with elise that u hate her so much? 

try playing her some. maybe she is your Chosen One to get you back into diamond. 

or if not, play her for the vic skin at least. 

do eeeeeeeeeeeeeet. just try her. just a bit. 

i hated her at first too but i felt i could get the hang of her so i kept on trying. before i knew it, i was spamming her in games all the time.


----------



## Zabuza (Nov 25, 2013)

My Sivir is getting nerfed soon


----------



## OS (Nov 25, 2013)

[youtube]hws13MSKKiY[/youtube] 


I don't even know.


----------



## Infamy (Nov 25, 2013)

dat Q farm tho
got 3 man ganked top and killed them all with 2 Q's each
Crit for 1111 at 20 mins

end game Q farm


----------



## Vaeny (Nov 25, 2013)

Norngpinky said:


> I can see that. I think it's hard for me especially since I have trouble moving the mouse so that it wouldn't point the screen too far.
> 
> Last I checked I was on lvl 7. I've just been using Zyra for 90% of the times since I like long range attacks, but I was told she won't be an option to choose always.
> 
> And server? Is that region? I'm not sure.



To check the region, when you start your launcher it says what region it is at the bottom left.


----------



## Vaeny (Nov 25, 2013)

Infamy said:


> dat Q farm tho
> got 3 man ganked top and killed them all with 2 Q's each
> Crit for 1111 at 20 mins
> 
> end game Q farm



Congratulations, you faced a Mundo top and got to free farm for 20+ minutes.

Such skill, very amaze, much wow.


----------



## Shozan (Nov 25, 2013)

went yi vs. Blitz on that one for all... Saddest shit ever


----------



## Infamy (Nov 25, 2013)

Vae said:


> Congratulations, you faced a Mundo top and got to free farm for 20+ minutes.
> 
> Such skill, very amaze, much wow.



Nasus free farms vs anyone
are you new?


----------



## Shozan (Nov 25, 2013)

Infamy said:


> Nasus free farms vs anyone
> are you new?



Heimer says nope.

Actually, played a game with him. Went Mid vs. a Kayle, made the bitch go back to base 2 times and my mana was like 70% and full HP. Stupid Maokai tried to gank me and just got offed by the towers. They needed the Kayle, Maokai and Trynda to fuck me over with all the ultys and then took my tower down to do something on that lane.


----------



## Infamy (Nov 25, 2013)

Shozan said:


> Heimer says nope



Heimer just pushes and gets ganked because he's slow with no escape and doesn't have enough damage to kill Nasus anyways


----------



## Guiness (Nov 25, 2013)

Original Sin said:


> [youtube]hws13MSKKiY[/youtube]
> 
> 
> I don't even know.



Hryqbot is hot tho 

and Snoopeh should be higher than ocelote like wtf.

krepo is actually a solid #3 tho. he is pretty cute but not xpeke, snoop or hyrqbot handsome but still good enough for number 3. looks ain't errthang.

best sky vid in a while. made me laugh.


----------



## Shozan (Nov 25, 2013)

Infamy said:


> Heimer just pushes and gets ganked because he's slow with no escape and doesn't have enough damage to kill Nasus anyways



I can't see Nasus sutaining shit w/o FH or SV, and that's 10 - 15 in to the game.


----------



## Sanger Zonvolt (Nov 25, 2013)

Game of Throws.

Dat popstar Ahri looks good though.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Nov 25, 2013)

Karma is gud vs Nasus.

But he doesn't really lose to anyone indeed.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Nov 25, 2013)

They did just try to counter my Nasus top with double targons top Ryze/Elise.

So I just asked Draven/Support Ziggs if I could 1v2 bot instead and they hard carried. H4h4


----------



## Guiness (Nov 25, 2013)

Shozan said:


> I can't see Nasus sutaining shit w/o FH or SV, and that's 10 - 15 in to the game.



wat

early game, it depends on how you play. but if you let nasus free farm (actually he can free farm regardless) but if you dont harass enough and try to pressure him, he'll get by.


----------



## Infamy (Nov 25, 2013)

Shozan said:


> I can't see Nasus sutaining shit w/o FH or SV, and that's 10 - 15 in to the game.



Dorans shield + new masteries + his passive + teleport
He beats everyone in this patch.


----------



## Infamy (Nov 25, 2013)

Just jungled Shyvana in ranked, my worst role ofc. Died twice in 4 minutes Blitz invade + countergank when I was trying to help my Fiora vs Darius. End up carrying with the most gold on my team because Shyvana farms way to fast and does way to much damage building full tank. I will never understand how she didn't get banned in the CLG vs Fnatic games.


----------



## αce (Nov 26, 2013)

> Hryqbot is hot tho
> 
> and Snoopeh should be higher than ocelote like wtf.
> 
> krepo is actually a solid #3 tho. he is pretty cute but not xpeke, snoop  or hyrqbot handsome but still good enough for number 3. looks ain't  errthang.


----------



## Infamy (Nov 26, 2013)

I'm not gay but Krepo is fuckin adorable


----------



## Guiness (Nov 26, 2013)

oh here we go again 

another '4n so gay' 

might as well lynch. me str8 guys can't give an opinion anymore.



Infamy said:


> I'm not gay but Krepo is fuckin adorable



yes he is. i would like to play with his cheeks and belly just once in my life!


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Nov 26, 2013)

I don't think I can play Nasus now that he's banned along with Riven. >_>


----------



## Sanger Zonvolt (Nov 26, 2013)

4N said:


> yes he is. i would like to play with his cheeks and belly just once in my life!





			
				4N said:
			
		

> another '4n so gay'



**


----------



## Infamy (Nov 26, 2013)

Another girl at the top of twitch because of tits.


----------



## Vaeny (Nov 26, 2013)

I can make comments on how attractive someone is without people calling me gay.

But that's because I don't make homosexual comments all the fucking time then deny being gay as much as I can.

I'm looking at you, Kyle.


----------



## Guiness (Nov 26, 2013)

Vae said:


> I can make comments on how attractive someone is without people calling me gay.
> 
> But that's because I don't make homosexual comments all the fucking time then deny being gay as much as I can.
> 
> I'm looking at you, Kyle.



wait, you can see me? 

sweden pls

there was nothing homosexual about my comments tho.  imo, a homosexual comment would be 'oh hey there dude, how about you unzip those trousers and lemme suck dat d for you.'

i didn't say anything of the sort tho. 

i remain innocent in my eyes


----------



## Vaeny (Nov 26, 2013)

So I heard these new rep ranks make us all equals.

Except Zaru, he got his own rank.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Nov 26, 2013)

4N please. 

That was bad.


----------



## αce (Nov 26, 2013)

well that was fun
4v5 ahead
push mid hard concept


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Nov 26, 2013)

This weeks events have lead me to believe Kyle is a master troll


----------



## Vaeny (Nov 26, 2013)

Time for some low level Poppy games on NA.


----------



## Guiness (Nov 26, 2013)

Vae said:


> So I heard these new rep ranks make us all equals.
> 
> Except Zaru, he got his own rank.



NOOOOOO

im no longer ascendant

ok, which elitist ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) with no life caused us to lose our rank titles because they were nothing but toxic entities on the forums? lets go lynch those fools. 



Demonic Shaman said:


> 4N please.
> 
> That was bad.



my mom told me i can be anything i put my mind to.

i put my mind to not being gay and to being jsut str8.

and i've done just that. 

stop hatin'.



WAD said:


> This weeks events have lead me to believe Kyle is a master troll





im appalled you think such of me.


----------



## Guiness (Nov 26, 2013)

αce said:


> well that was fun
> 4v5 ahead
> push mid hard concept



how did you like the skin?


----------



## Gogeta (Nov 26, 2013)

AP Poppy mid is the shit though.

100-0 the enemy WW with full combo and only Q (no Ult or Deathfire used)  100-0 Lux l0l


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Nov 26, 2013)

the most op mid champ by far

is motherfucking alistar


----------



## Vaeny (Nov 26, 2013)

This isn't season 1, WAD.


----------



## Didi (Nov 26, 2013)

Shiiiiiiiiiiiiit I'm not hungover 


And feel semi-funny / light



aka I'm still drunk


top fucking lol


----------



## Didi (Nov 26, 2013)

4N said:


> NOOOOOO
> 
> im no longer ascendant
> 
> ok, which elitist ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) with no life caused us to lose our rank titles because they were nothing but toxic entities on the forums? lets go lynch those fools.



>being proud of ascendant

They did you a favor son


Me on the other hand losing the most glorious reprank of all, unexcusable


----------



## Cronos (Nov 26, 2013)

shutup didi


----------



## Didi (Nov 26, 2013)

suck my dick cronie <3


----------



## luminaeus (Nov 26, 2013)

um why is na down

why are my youtube videos not loading

am I cursed?


----------



## Darth (Nov 26, 2013)

omg I can't wait for this


----------



## Gogeta (Nov 26, 2013)

Fix yo link


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Nov 26, 2013)

I know it's not s1 Vae jeez

That's why u build BotrK instead

Also me and infamy were talking last night about DPS Shen

That shit has potential


----------



## Darth (Nov 26, 2013)

WAD said:


> Also me and infamy were talking last night about DPS Shen
> 
> That shit has potential


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Nov 26, 2013)

rly doe 

s4 Masteries da best

BotrK hydra trinity Statik shiv

and eh throw in a visage I guess

tell em


----------



## Gogeta (Nov 26, 2013)

So why not play Jax instead


----------



## Darth (Nov 26, 2013)

WAD said:


> rly doe
> 
> s4 Masteries da best
> 
> ...





I sure as hell don't play Tank Shen. 

Welcome to the party guys. You're a little late.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Nov 26, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> So why not play Jax instead



cuz he is not a ninjer



Darth said:


> I sure as hell don't play Tank Shen.
> 
> Welcome to the party guys. You're a little late.



i seen u build sunfeer and randys


----------



## Gogeta (Nov 26, 2013)

Oh that makes sense ok

Ill try to get some Rango practice in normals. Probably. Might be better to practice in ranked though. Riven/Renekton/Jax/Aatrox match ups are such bitches


----------



## Nim (Nov 26, 2013)

The new Lulu Skin has a Poro Pix pfffffffff D:
Lulu herself doesn't look so appealing to me though.


----------



## Darth (Nov 26, 2013)

WAD said:


> i seen u build sunfeer and randys



yeah, AFTER I build Triforce, Hydra, Hexdrinker, Botrk, or Gunblade first. 

Full glass canon shen is risky. You build damage early and dominate lane, then build 1 or 2 tanky items for teamfights later. 

Unless you're getting absolutely smashed in lane, then you might have to a rush a sunfire or something just to remain relevant.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Nov 26, 2013)

can practice jax against ur rango

maybe u can beat him unlike my vaynu


----------



## Darth (Nov 26, 2013)

4N said:


> i even said Christina Hendricks is an *alright looking chick*.



kyle confirmed gay.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Nov 26, 2013)

adrian has complimented some women too


----------



## Guiness (Nov 26, 2013)

Darth said:


> kyle confirmed gay.



she ain't bad bro. ill give u that. 



WAD said:


> adrian has complimented some women too



adrian doesn't even know what a woman looks like. the closest thing to a female he knows of is Fiora but even then we all know the truth (that she is actually a tranny)



sophie turner > hendricks imvho


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Darth (Nov 26, 2013)

WAD said:


> adrian has complimented some women too



yeah but we all know Adrian's actually Bi tho.


----------



## Darth (Nov 26, 2013)

4N said:


> she ain't bad bro. ill give u that.



understatement of the century.


----------



## Gogeta (Nov 26, 2013)

WAD said:


> can practice jax against ur rango
> 
> maybe u can beat him unlike my vaynu



Red Elixir Vayne OP
Dunno why but in ranked and custom games i seem to get lag more often than not.

In ranked its usually permanent (till end of the game that is) and in custom its constant spikes
Normals are fluent most of the time zz


But sure
You can't really beat Jax though as Rango
Only thing you might be able to do is roam but that is it
Hell Ninfang went vs. Voyboy and he still lost (well not badly like 0-1). Jax is an asshole cause he can build BotRK and Triforce and still be tankier/as tanky as other bruisers who might have to build a defensive item instead.

Rango sucks vs tanky bruisers


----------



## Chausie (Nov 26, 2013)

wait i missed out on when everyone was saying how cute krepo is?

fml.

yellowpete is super cute too, krepo and yellowpete are adorable



4N said:


> she ain't bad bro. ill give u that.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



i have to disagree with you there. based on this one photo of this blonde girl, i have to go with the christina hendricks, by far


----------



## Morglay (Nov 26, 2013)

Julia Coldfront styles on both of them so it is of no relevance.


----------



## Nim (Nov 26, 2013)

Okay, no Support Alistar for me xD I need something with a stun, gapcloser or whatever to engage on an enemy without kicking him 5000km away.


----------



## Chausie (Nov 26, 2013)

like leona?


----------



## Nim (Nov 26, 2013)

Chausie said:


> like leona?



Leona (gapcloser + stun), Lulu (Slow + ranged), Morgana (stun), Thresh (grab) and Zyra (snare + slow) so far xD
These are the champs I want as mains at least xD


----------



## Guiness (Nov 26, 2013)

Chausie said:


> i have to disagree with you there. based on this one photo of this blonde girl,* i have to go with the christina hendricks, by far*



no just no

sophie turner > hendricks


----------



## Maerala (Nov 26, 2013)

4N said:


> adrian doesn't even know what a woman looks like. the closest thing to a female he knows of is Fiora but even then we all know the truth (that she is actually a tranny)





Darth said:


> yeah but we all know Adrian's actually Bi tho.



Fuck is going on here.

Also Lena Headey is infinitely more attractive than Sophie Turner if we're looking at GoT stars. _That's_ a woman. Sophie looks like a 12-year-old mosquito.


----------



## Guiness (Nov 26, 2013)

Maerala said:


> Fuck is going on here.
> 
> Also Lena Headey is infinitely more attractive than Sophie Turner if we're looking at GoT stars. _That's_ a woman. Sophie looks like a 12-year-old mosquito.



LOLWAT

adrian, shut up and get back to sucking some vitamin D. the boys at your college are missing you right now. 

lena headey so flat. her time is over. Sophie is just blossming.


----------



## Chausie (Nov 26, 2013)

seeing guys talk about how a young woman is 'blossoming' always seems creepy to me.

also, can more of you guys provide a reference picture when talking about actors?

like how 4n is. ty 4n, i would be even more lost without you.


----------



## Maerala (Nov 26, 2013)

I tried but I'm at my school library and I'm very uncomfortable rummaging through half no0d pictures of women on Google with so many people around. 

Suffice to say that Lena Headey is gorgeous and Kyle needs to stop being a p*d*p****.


----------



## Morglay (Nov 26, 2013)

GoT stars only then Emilia Clarke wins every time.


----------



## Chausie (Nov 26, 2013)

Nim♥ said:


> Leona (gapcloser + stun), Lulu (Slow + ranged), Morgana (stun), Thresh (grab) and Zyra (snare + slow) so far xD
> These are the champs I want as mains at least xD



you tried the fiddle and annie supports yet? they're pretty strong. annie stun always up, and fiddle is, well, fiddle. and lux!

and yes morgana! she is so awesomely fun.


----------



## Guiness (Nov 26, 2013)

she turns 18 next Feb. not p*d*p**** at all. She'll be of age, plus the age gap between us isn't even big so its perfectly 'k


----------



## Gogeta (Nov 26, 2013)

Far as i could tell Nim hates Annie
Considering she wants her banned every time possible l0l


----------



## Sanger Zonvolt (Nov 26, 2013)

[youtube]_9sJTkgPLbA[/youtube]

[youtube]DIalJh82rp0[/youtube]
Going to try another new moba, hopefully it is decent.


----------



## Morglay (Nov 26, 2013)

Just had a ranked game as a Voli were a Jax fed me to hell and then afk'd. He ended 1/10 before he went afk. It got me so angry, more angry than when my own team afk. Its like he didn't even try, lost his entire team the game. I am a terrible top player but that guy was something else... Up for promos now but don't feel like I earned it at all.


----------



## Chausie (Nov 26, 2013)

4N said:


> she turns 18 next Feb. not paedophile at all. She'll be of age, plus the age gap between us isn't even big so its perfectly 'k



still comes across as creepy, purely due to the words you used 4n

sorry, just how it is!

and fair enough i guess adrian


----------



## Vaeny (Nov 26, 2013)

Sophie Turner is exactly 2 years youmger than me.

21st of February 1994/1996.

What's with 21st of February? Froggen and Bjergsen are both born that day too, such an epic day.


----------



## Maerala (Nov 26, 2013)

...

You're 15?


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Nov 26, 2013)

play fiddle nim

and Zyra

and morg

and Lissandra

support liss op


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Nov 26, 2013)

l0l blonde bimbo


----------



## Vaeny (Nov 26, 2013)

Maerala said:


> ...
> 
> You're 15?



Wrong word, I'm tired.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Nov 26, 2013)

Lena Hedley is handsome

Emilia Clarke is gorgeous but as a blonde is meh to the max

Sophie Turner has potential

And Christina Hendricks is the god of tits


----------



## Guiness (Nov 26, 2013)

Chausie said:


> still comes across as creepy, purely due to the words you used 4n
> 
> sorry, just how it is!
> 
> and fair enough i guess adrian





im 20 (im technically not even a full grown adult until i turn 21), she is 17 (2 and a half year difference). i honestly thought she was 18 until i checked just now but there is literally no difference besides the fact she is legally underage anyway, im sure she isn't innocent anyway. its the 21st century. who the hell do you think you are fooling? 

stop being such a prat. i used the word blossoming to describe her growing up into a beautiful young woman. (no doubt by time she is 21 she'll be considered one of the most beautiful ladies in ze warudo) how is that 'creepy'?  

go play with your cats or something.


----------



## Maerala (Nov 26, 2013)

How dare you speak to Chausie in like fashion!


----------



## Vaeny (Nov 26, 2013)

4N said:


> im 20 (im technically not even a full grown adult until i turn 21), she is 17 (2 and a half year difference). i honestly thought she was 18 until i checked just now but there is literally no difference besides the fact she is legally underage anyway, im sure she isn't innocent anyway. its the 21st century. who the hell do you think you are fooling?
> 
> stop being such a prat. i used the word blossoming to describe her growing up into a beautiful young woman. (no doubt by time she is 21 she'll be considered one of the most beautiful ladies in ze warudo) how is that 'creepy'?
> 
> go play with your cats or something.



Don't mind Chausie, she's just a prude.


----------



## Maerala (Nov 26, 2013)

I don't know, she was pretty open about her sexual encounters the other day in champ select. l0l


----------



## Guiness (Nov 26, 2013)

WAD said:


> Lena Hedley is handsome
> 
> Emilia Clarke is gorgeous but as a blonde is meh to the max
> 
> ...



i dunno. i prefer emilia clarke blonde as opposed to her natural hair color.

as for the bolded, i can confirm. 
i dnt rly like overly big breasted women tho. disrupts the balance for me.



Maerala said:


> How dare you speak to Chausie in like fashion!



she said using the word 'blossoming' was creepy. and you called me a pedo. you two can go suck mah nutz.


----------



## Chausie (Nov 26, 2013)

4N said:


> im 20 (im technically not even a full grown adult until i turn 21), she is 17 (2 and a half year difference). i honestly thought she was 18 until i checked just now but there is literally no difference besides the fact she is legally underage anyway, im sure she isn't innocent anyway. its the 21st century. who the hell do you think you are fooling?
> 
> stop being such a prat. i used the word blossoming to describe her growing up into a beautiful young woman. how is that 'creepy'?
> 
> go play with your cats or something.



you seem to have gotten really offended by me saying that

i still think hearing guys saying a young woman is 'blossoming' is creepy, you getting overly offended by that isn't going to change it. 

i said it sounds creepy, not that you are creepy! 



Maerala said:


> I don't know, she was pretty open about her sexual encounters the other day in champ select. l0l




pff, that was nothing! the stories i could say..


----------



## Nim (Nov 26, 2013)

Chausie said:


> you tried the fiddle and annie supports yet? they're pretty strong. annie stun always up, and fiddle is, well, fiddle. and lux!
> 
> and yes morgana! she is so awesomely fun.



Didn't try fiddle yet xd
Can't handle Annie somehow. I'm always holding on the stun too long while doing nothing. Then use it on something pointless not having the stun for the next fight anymore and so on xD will probably need a lot of practice with her. And I don't like her little range 



Gogeta said:


> Far as i could tell Nim hates Annie
> Considering she wants her banned every time possible l0l



Just because I don't like playing against her 



WAD said:


> play fiddle nim
> 
> and Zyra
> 
> ...



Liss supp? Can't play her but I shall try it sometime


----------



## Guiness (Nov 26, 2013)

Chausie said:


> you seem to have gotten really offended by me saying that
> 
> i still think hearing guys saying a young woman is 'blossoming' is creepy, you getting overly offended by that isn't going to change it.
> 
> ...



>using the word 'blossom' to describe the growth of a beautiful young lady is creepy.
> has a tendency to be very open with her sexual encounters and has claimed to have even more stories to tell

chausie pls  

i fail to see how what i said is creepy. maybe i objectified her too much by using the word 'blossom' but when you look at this pic


its like, just saying she is beautiful is highly inadequate.


----------



## Guiness (Nov 26, 2013)

watching saint and meteos play on the same team 

considering their little stint of bad blood that went on between the two a couple months back, i find it quite hilarious.


----------



## Chausie (Nov 26, 2013)

4N said:


> >using the word 'blossom' to describe the growth of a beautiful young lady is creepy.
> > has a tendency to be very open with her sexual encounters and has claimed to have even more stories to tell
> 
> chausie pls
> ...



i'm sorry 4n  and she is gorgeous yes.

i think blossoming used in that sense always makes me think of ye olde days of england past, and some old guy waiting for a girl to 'blossom' before they married, if you get what i mean? that's what is sounds like to me, hence the word being used like that is kinda creepy sounding!

no idea why, maybe i read it in some book for english lit.


----------



## Morglay (Nov 26, 2013)

She looks like a younger, less coked up Lindsey Lohan.


----------



## Guiness (Nov 26, 2013)

Chausie said:


> i'm sorry 4n  and she is gorgeous yes.
> 
> i think blossoming used in that sense always makes me think of ye olde days of england past, and some old guy waiting for a girl to 'blossom' before they married, if you get what i mean? that's what is sounds like to me, hence the word being used like that is kinda creepy sounding!
> 
> no idea why, maybe i read it in some book for english lit.



oh!

yeah i totally get it now. actually, women have been referred to like that a couple times in GRRM novels (ASoIaF) because the series is greatly influenced by old european culture or w/e so yeh, i see the misunderstanding now. thats not how i meant it, rest assured. 



Morglay said:


> She looks like a younger, less coked up Lindsey Lohan.



morglay, i will find you.

and i will kill you.

consider your days numbered, whore.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Nov 26, 2013)

liss support is godly in wombo combo teams

easiest setup


----------



## Morglay (Nov 26, 2013)

I look forward to it, just don't touch the face that is the money maker.


----------



## Guiness (Nov 26, 2013)

Morglay said:


> I look forward to it, just don't touch the face that is the money maker.



i'll hang your head on a pike on the Big Ben.

a penny for a close up peek. ;o


----------



## Morglay (Nov 26, 2013)

4N said:


> i'll hang your head on a pike on the Big Ben.
> 
> a penny for a close up peek. ;o



Blossoming barbaric tendencies are blossoming.


----------



## Chausie (Nov 26, 2013)

talking about lissandra, i have played her once since i bought her, and that was in an aram. 

and no worries 4n! i figured you wouldn't, but ye, that's what it comes across as to me, and possibly other people if  they say it sounds creepy too !

also, i just found out that some kid i used to know in england killed himself a few months ago. used to go to the same wrestling place. he was really good at it, too. didn't speak to him as much after i stopped going there though

maybe i should have


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Nov 26, 2013)

don't go down that road hannah

do not pity


----------



## OS (Nov 26, 2013)

>infernal nasus
>spectacular sivir?
>yasuo
>ahri skin
>red riding annie
>wonerland annie

Wallet plz.


oh and here's a vid to make your days
[youtube]W6DmHGYy_xk[/youtube]


----------



## Darth (Nov 26, 2013)

Sanger Zonvolt said:


> [youtube]_9sJTkgPLbA[/youtube]
> 
> [youtube]DIalJh82rp0[/youtube]
> Going to try another new moba, hopefully it is decent.


Good luck! 

League will most likely suck you back in eventually though. 


Morglay said:


> She looks like a younger, less coked up Lindsey Lohan.


Omg I can totally see this. 


Morglay said:


> Blossoming barbaric tendencies are blossoming.



Damn I have to spread.


----------



## Chausie (Nov 26, 2013)

WAD said:


> don't go down that road hannah
> 
> do not pity



not so much pity as it is shock and confusion


----------



## Darth (Nov 26, 2013)

Original Sin said:


> oh and here's a vid to make your days
> [youtube]W6DmHGYy_xk[/youtube]



HAHAHA WTF?


----------



## αce (Nov 26, 2013)

> sophie turner > hendricks



die in a hole


----------



## Didi (Nov 26, 2013)

Lol 4N, all of the girls you had to choose to try and hide your sexuality you picked the one portraying a *13-year old* in a tv-show? VERRRRRY QUESTIONABLE 



4N said:


> i dunno. i prefer emilia clarke blonde as opposed to her natural hair color.




HOLY CRAP, CONFIRMED FOR









ABSOLUTE

*SHIT*


TASTE



I could deal with you calling smangsa prettier than hendricks (even though I disagree, but you're entitled to your opinion), but this is just plain fucking wrong


Your opinion is wrong and you should feel bad for having it and should go see a doctor for your eyesight


----------



## αce (Nov 26, 2013)

> Lol 4N, all of the girls you had to choose to try and hide your sexuality you picked the one portraying a *13-year old* in a tv-show? VERY QUESTIONABLE



ok to be fair that doesnt mean anything since shes actually 17




> i dunno. i prefer emilia clarke blonde as opposed to her natural hair color.



die in a hole


----------



## Cronos (Nov 26, 2013)

b-but i like her silver-ish hair too


----------



## Didi (Nov 26, 2013)

Cronos said:


> b-but i like her silver-ish hair too



I don't think we can be friends anymore Cronos 


Her natural hair colour makes her look at least 2 to 4 points out of ten better


----------



## SinRaven (Nov 26, 2013)

Played (and won) my first ranked game. 6/2/4 with Sivir.

They surrendered at 20, lol.


----------



## Infamy (Nov 26, 2013)

when someone says "try hard" or "its a game"


----------



## Guiness (Nov 26, 2013)

Ace and didi mad because I dnt go for redheads with cow tits. 

turner is like the hottest chick out of hendricks ans headey.

And didi, turner is almost 18. Its the actress that counts, not the character she plays.


----------



## αce (Nov 26, 2013)

> Played (and won) my first ranked game. 6/2/4 with Sivir.
> 
> They surrendered at 20, lol.



congrats
hopefully the trolls don't get you


don't play ranked on the weekends though
or after school hours


----------



## Guiness (Nov 26, 2013)

Cronos said:


> b-but i like her silver-ish hair too



Cronos knows whats up


----------



## Gogeta (Nov 26, 2013)

To call someone tryhard in ranked and try to use it as an offense is retarded

I'd understand for ARAM and such but even in normal games a person can tryhard because maybe his goal is to improve after all.
Though i do dislike heavily those assholes who will just chase me to my base turret (whilst wasting time, minions and what not, just to be an asshole, even if he knows he cant really kill me) for no real reason. Good job canceling my recall whilst gaining absolutely nothing so you can look cool or w/e. Christ.


----------



## αce (Nov 26, 2013)

try hard is the dumbest thing ever said ever


----------



## Cronos (Nov 26, 2013)

Didi said:


> I don't think we can be friends anymore Cronos
> 
> 
> Her natural hair colour makes her look at least 2 to 4 points out of ten better



i didn't say she looks better with certain hair, i just have a thing for silver hair


----------



## Nim (Nov 26, 2013)

Original Sin said:


> oh and here's a vid to make your days
> [youtube]W6DmHGYy_xk[/youtube]



THIS GUY xD creepy and awesome at the same time. I love the reactions of the people.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Nov 26, 2013)

Fuck Diddums I lol'd IRL

still smiling





Infamy said:


> when someone says "try hard" or "its a game"




same

damn must be in a good mood or smth



4N said:


> Ace and didi mad because I dnt go for redheads with cow tits.
> 
> turner is like the hottest chick out of hendricks ans headey.
> 
> And didi, turner is almost 18. Its the actress that counts, not the character she plays.



like i said yesterday 

Kyle god tier troll confirmed


----------



## Didi (Nov 26, 2013)

4N said:


> Ace and didi mad because I dnt go for redheads with cow tits.
> 
> turner is like the hottest chick out of hendricks ans headey.
> 
> And didi, turner is almost 18. Its the actress that counts, not the character she plays.



Wtf did you even read my post I don't give a shit what you think about hendricks
and my comment about the 13-year old even had an lmao emote, so serious



But thinking emilia looks better blonde is inexcusable


----------



## Guiness (Nov 26, 2013)

Didi said:


> Wtf did you even read my post I don't give a shit what you think about hendricks
> and my comment about the 13-year old even had an lmao emote, so serious
> 
> 
> ...



Oh ok. I thought u did. Im on my phone and it didn't show the emote.

But yes, silver emilia > brunette emilia.


----------



## Didi (Nov 26, 2013)

WTF

I JUST LOGGED IN

I'M LEVEL 5

ALL MY SHIT IS GONE


wait nvm im an idiot I had the launcher still on NA server cuz of last night lololol

gave myself a real good scare there


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Nov 26, 2013)

Too many pages to check back. 

Need more league related stuff other than 4N being creepy


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Nov 26, 2013)

god damn it diddums


----------



## Didi (Nov 26, 2013)

I'm da best


----------



## αce (Nov 26, 2013)

> WTF
> 
> I JUST LOGGED IN
> 
> ...


this happened to me so many times on euw


----------



## αce (Nov 26, 2013)

> But yes, silver emilia > brunette emilia.



die
in
a
hole


----------



## Darth (Nov 26, 2013)

Demonic Shaman said:


> Too many pages to check back.
> 
> Need more league related stuff other than 4N being creepy



Summary of the last few days in League:


Snowdown is coming. Singed, Lulu, and Sivir getting Winter skins. 


Targons got hotfixed. Basically adc's and ranged supports can't buy it now. 


Legacy Vault is opening. 


Yasuo is broken. Nasus is broken. People still complaining about Riven. 


Aaaand that's it I think.


----------



## Nim (Nov 26, 2013)

I bought Yorick :3 *collecting some top champs I might like*


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Nov 26, 2013)

Knew you were too sweet to be true.


----------



## luminaeus (Nov 26, 2013)

Is it just me or does Popstar Ahri look incredibly hot.



Darth said:


> omg I can't wait for this



holy


----------



## Chausie (Nov 26, 2013)

Didi said:


> WTF
> 
> I JUST LOGGED IN
> 
> ...



done that more times than i can count


----------



## luminaeus (Nov 26, 2013)

I would have been so pissed


----------



## OS (Nov 26, 2013)

αce said:


> die
> in
> a
> hole



probably saying that because we have at least seen silver naked.


----------



## OS (Nov 26, 2013)

Sivir
Spell Shield ( E ) duration down to 1.5 seconds from 3 seconds
On The Hunt ( R ) cooldown increased to 120/100/80 from 120/90/60
On The Hunt ( R ) duration for allies reduced to 8 seconds from 10 seconds
On The Hunt ( R ) Initial movement speed duration lowered to 2/3/4 seconds from 4 seconds at all ranks


I would say these nerfs are somewhat justified. Mainly spellshield. Now requires better timing than just waiting all day.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Nov 26, 2013)

it's ok

still counters cait


----------



## Sanger Zonvolt (Nov 26, 2013)

Darth said:


> [*]Targons got hotfixed. Basically adc's and ranged supports can't buy it now.


League goes back to being boring. 




> [*]Legacy Vault is opening.
> [/LIST]



Only skin I seem to want in there is Nottingham Ezreal, the Christmas skins are better, Snow Day Singed looks hilarious.

Slay Belle Katarina and Candy Cane Miss Fortune being my favorite coming out of the rereleased Chrismas skins.


----------



## Darth (Nov 26, 2013)

Phanalax said:


> Is it just me or does Popstar Ahri look incredibly hot.
> 
> 
> 
> holy



ikr? That splash is amazing. Too bad the American splash has


----------



## Sanger Zonvolt (Nov 26, 2013)

Ah that horrific face.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Nov 26, 2013)

What? How is the Targons nerf boring? 

You can still run double bruisers top or bot.

Even better, now mel?e supports are not going to be out of favor as much as range supports in tournament play like they already were because they're not as good for 2v1 lane swaps.

And now traditional bot lanes have to like, make actual item choices.

Best balancing I've seen in a while.


----------



## Darth (Nov 26, 2013)

Sanger Zonvolt said:


> League goes back to being boring.



Thank god. 




Sanger Zonvolt said:


> Only skin I seem to want in there is Nottingham Ezreal, the Christmas skins are better, Snow Day Singed looks hilarious.
> 
> Slay Belle Katarina and Candy Cane Miss Fortune being my favorite coming out of the rereleased Chrismas skins.



Annie In Wonderland, Emerald Taric, Masquerade Evelynn, and Spectacular Sivir are definitely going to be bought this year. I failed to buy them last time.

Regifted Amumu, Candy Cane Miss Fortune,  Reindeer Kog, Snow Bunny Nidalee, Dark Candy Fiddle, and Nutcracko I also really want. But I obviously won't be able to get all of these skins so I'll have to settle for like 4-5.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Nov 26, 2013)

Dont forget

INFERNAL NASUS


----------



## Morglay (Nov 26, 2013)

Another freaky Poppy skin inc, although I never use the champ. 'Coz they are the best fucking thing in the game.


----------



## Darth (Nov 26, 2013)

WAD said:


> Dont forget
> 
> INFERNAL NASUS



eww no. 

He's getting nerfed next patch anyway.


----------



## OS (Nov 26, 2013)

Bjeredsen listens to the most teenage rocker songs of this decade.


----------



## Chausie (Nov 26, 2013)

so does froggen

i guess they're both young!


----------



## Cronos (Nov 26, 2013)

froggen has 0 musical taste, 0, it's fucking annoying to watch


----------



## Shozan (Nov 26, 2013)

Morglay said:


> Another freaky Poppy skin inc, although I never use the champ. 'Coz they are the best fucking thing in the game.



Poppy free farming > Nasus free farming


----------



## Morglay (Nov 26, 2013)

I know, just meant I barely ever play top. Farmed Poppy possibly hardest carry.


----------



## Chausie (Nov 26, 2013)

Cronos said:


> froggen has 0 musical taste, 0, it's fucking annoying to watch



inclined to agree

why i prefer the classical music of yellowpete or the eclectic tastes of krepo


----------



## Darth (Nov 26, 2013)

Lunar Revel skin predictions for Riven, Diana, Karma, and possibly Hecarim and Syndra. 


Would be pretty epic tbh.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Nov 26, 2013)

there should be a lunar revel skin for leona

ha


----------



## Darth (Nov 26, 2013)

WAD said:


> there should be a lunar revel skin for leona
> 
> ha



negged     .


----------



## OS (Nov 26, 2013)

Chausie dat sig doe.


----------



## Sanger Zonvolt (Nov 26, 2013)

I give up on Chaos Online, can't find anyone, it's a shame because the game is really good mechanics wise and runs well on my computer.



WAD said:


> What? How is the Targons nerf boring?



I liked all the extra cash traditional supports and ap supports were able to get out of it, they could actually last hit in lane, and get enough money to be a big damage dealer or full tank in the late game. I liked as well being an ADC sharing the cash to my supports.

Meeeeh.


----------



## Chausie (Nov 26, 2013)

Original Sin said:


> Chausie dat sig doe.



isn't it adorable?


----------



## OS (Nov 26, 2013)

Careful though. It may get 4N too excited


----------



## Darth (Nov 26, 2013)

Sanger Zonvolt said:


> I give up on Chaos Online, can't find anyone, it's a shame because the game is really good mechanics wise and runs well on my computer.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



i think the gold transfer thing is still there. but the only thing that was removed was the execute at 200 or less hp for ranged champs.


----------



## Sanger Zonvolt (Nov 26, 2013)

> If you want to proc the Spoils of War effect, you will need to CS normally or use a spell to kill a minion.



Ok well then, still sounds handy for ranged bot laners then.


----------



## Lortastic (Nov 26, 2013)

I already have cameltoe LeBlanc

Probably only to get Sona's skin. My wallet is safe for Christmas! Oh and Masquerade Evelynn.


----------



## OS (Nov 26, 2013)

4N, since I gifted you something for halloween you gotta gift me one of the legacy skins on their sale day.


----------



## Chausie (Nov 26, 2013)

Original Sin said:


> Careful though. It may get 4N too excited



getting excited over a cute gif of krepo is perfectly acceptable


----------



## OS (Nov 26, 2013)

4N gets too excited. You may have missed what he would do to Krepe.


----------



## Bioness (Nov 26, 2013)

So excited about the Legacy skins 

But I'm conflicted because I already have skins for certain characters who have better legacy skins.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Nov 26, 2013)

all about the feel of the moment

like I know people who have multiple skins for a champ and would use them depending on what position they were if they could fulfill multiple roles


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Nov 26, 2013)

Fuck dude I am so damn tired I don't wanna go to the gym. But I have to.

I need more sleep.


----------



## Vaeny (Nov 26, 2013)

Isn't Chaos Online an older game? Pretty sure that's what the Koreans played instead of Dota.

Or was that just Chaos?


----------



## Bioness (Nov 26, 2013)

That's what I do with Sona, whom I have 3 skins of.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Nov 26, 2013)

You play Sona in 3 roles?


----------



## Chausie (Nov 26, 2013)

muse sona will be the main one i want, will need to look up the others i'm thinking about in game to decide if i like them.

was thinking unmasked kayle, but that looks kinda boring!

also, waddles, stop being stupid and get proper sleep! pointless going to the gym if you aren't sleeping enough to go along with it.


----------



## Darth (Nov 26, 2013)

Bioness said:


> So excited about the Legacy skins
> 
> But I'm conflicted because I already have skins for certain characters who have better legacy skins.



I once had this problem. 

Then I said "fuck it" and .


----------



## Guiness (Nov 26, 2013)

Nothing beats a workout like relaxing in a sauna while on your phone, listening to music.


----------



## Guiness (Nov 26, 2013)

Team coast got wizfujjin as their new adc. Saw him on other pros streama. He is pretty good.


----------



## Chausie (Nov 26, 2013)

you bring your phone into a sauna?

aren't people worried that you're trying to take pictures of them naked?


----------



## Guiness (Nov 26, 2013)

You dnt go completely naked in a sauna. You keep on your undies and people would notice if you took any pics of them in a sauna because the room is pretty small.


----------



## SinRaven (Nov 26, 2013)

Wasting money on skins like there's no tomorrow


----------



## Bioness (Nov 26, 2013)

WAD said:


> You play Sona in 3 roles?



No... but I switch between the skins.



Darth said:


> I once had this problem.
> 
> Then I said "fuck it" and .



Wait how did you get Triumphant Ryze?

And I'm trying to save money for a new computer, though I did recently get a 1,750$ increase on my credit card so I will likely just use that anyway (for the computer I mean).


----------



## Chausie (Nov 26, 2013)

well, maybe you don't go naked in saunas where you are


----------



## Vaeny (Nov 26, 2013)

4N said:


> *You dnt go completely naked in a sauna.* You keep on your undies and people would notice if you took any pics of them in a sauna because the room is pretty small.



Is this how you or americans do it?

Because you're not supposed to wear undies in the sauna.

EDIT: You bring a towel to sit on though.


----------



## Vaeny (Nov 26, 2013)

Only Kyle apparently, my other Americano friends go in naked.


----------



## OS (Nov 26, 2013)

I am sure Americans go naked but of course with a towel on. Having clothes on in a sauna sounds so damn uncomfortable.


----------



## Morglay (Nov 26, 2013)

Slice of life series, Shoujo magazines in general. Y u so bad?!


----------



## Sanger Zonvolt (Nov 26, 2013)

Usually people wear swimtrunks or a towel to cover themselves in a sauna in America.


----------



## Darth (Nov 26, 2013)

Bioness said:


> Wait how did you get Triumphant Ryze?
> 
> And I'm trying to save money for a new computer, though I did recently get a 1,750$ increase on my credit card so I will likely just use that anyway (for the computer I mean).


I won Triumphant Ryze by winning a Riot sponsored tournament with a few friends back in season 2. Was the first LAN event I ever attended and the whole experience was a lot of fun. 




Vae said:


>



You'll get there eventually Kouhai-kun. 

gratz on dat pax Tf/Sivir tho. If you ever come across more of those codes I will pay you handsomely for them.


----------



## Guiness (Nov 26, 2013)

Vae said:


> Is this how you or americans do it?
> 
> Because you're not supposed to wear undies in the sauna.
> 
> EDIT: You bring a towel to sit on though.



in the army, we go in with undies LOL the gyms we use are paid for by the government and shit. so like we use world class gym facilities for free (if they have on base. where i am they have 2)

its a customs thing i guess.


----------



## Chausie (Nov 26, 2013)

tbf, i think the last gym i was a member of in england had a small, mixed sex sauna which was swim wear optional. i think most people who went opted to wear something.

i've mainly been to segregated sex ones where people rarely wore anything. i don't think there were many mixed ones around where i was


----------



## Chad (Nov 26, 2013)

Glad to know that I'm not a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) who spends 20% of his income on skins.


----------



## Darth (Nov 26, 2013)

Didn't wear boxers or anything but I went in Swim Trunks the one time I used a Sauna. 

Then again it was a private Sauna so I probably coulda just gone in commando. 

Oh well, I blame ignorance.


----------



## Darth (Nov 26, 2013)

Astral said:


> Glad to know that I'm not a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) who spends 20% of his income on skins.



lolol you mad?


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Nov 26, 2013)

it's completely up to ur comfort level how u enter a sauna
bullshit weight cutting method doe


----------



## Chad (Nov 26, 2013)

I'm not rich like you Europeans.


----------



## Darth (Nov 26, 2013)

Astral said:


> I'm not *rich* like *you Europeans*.



Well     then.


----------



## OS (Nov 26, 2013)

Morglay said:


> *Slice of life series, Shoujo magazines in general.* Y u so bad?!



You're probably watching and reading the wrong stuff.


----------



## Chausie (Nov 26, 2013)

WAD said:


> it's completely up to ur comfort level how u enter a sauna
> bullshit weight cutting method doe



most people i know who used them used it to relax, not lose weight?

they're building a leisure centre in this town, i hope they include a sauna in it.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Nov 26, 2013)

relaxing...while losing weight


----------



## Chausie (Nov 26, 2013)

can you actually lose weight in them?

wait, i guess water weight

which you're gonna gain again when you drink something


----------



## Vaeny (Nov 27, 2013)

I've only ever used them to relax after I've gone swimming or something.


----------



## Sanger Zonvolt (Nov 27, 2013)

How do I get Elophant to look at my skins? Hmm.


----------



## Sanger Zonvolt (Nov 27, 2013)

Ok there we go.


----------



## Maerala (Nov 27, 2013)

Masquerade Eve is so fugly.  But it's a legacy skin for one of my favorite champions at 260 RP so, np.

Need Red Riding Annie 'cause one of my favorite stories, but scummy champion is scummy.

Not sure if Winter Wonder Lulu is worth.



Darth said:


> *Lunar Revel skin* predictions for Riven, Diana, *Karma*, and possibly Hecarim and Syndra



PLS LORD. It's been almost 3 years since her last skin and that'd be really pretty.

Diana's 100% guaranteed. Pretty much confirmed by IronStylus.


----------



## Vaeny (Nov 27, 2013)

Finally figured out my account info for my original acc from the beta.

Time to try and get it merged with my EUW acc for King Rammus.


----------



## αce (Nov 27, 2013)

madara is the goat


----------



## Maerala (Nov 27, 2013)

I don't get what the trade off is for losing the Edo Tensei immortality.

That's just gonna fuck him later. wut


----------



## Vaeny (Nov 27, 2013)

Maerala said:


> I don't get what the trade off is for losing the Edo Tensei immortality.
> 
> That's just gonna fuck him later. wut



The ability to seal the Juubi in him?


----------



## Chad (Nov 27, 2013)

Maerala said:


> I don't get what the trade off is for losing the Edo Tensei immortality.
> 
> That's just gonna fuck him later. wut




Madara lost his immortality in return for strength. He was able to fodderize Hashbrowns gates, something that he could not do when he was Edo Tensei.


----------



## αce (Nov 27, 2013)

> I don't get what the trade off is for losing the Edo Tensei immortality.



His plan was to become the Juubi jin. He can't do that as an edo. Reading is hard. If he stays as an Edo, he's just going to lose eventually. If he becomes alive, he has a chance of becoming a Jin and accomplishing his plan. The risk is worth it.

But of course everyone in the telegrams is an idiot and thinks otherwise. Yeah, let's stay as an Edo and fight other Edo's including Hashirama and Minato in a giant circle jerk - GOOD IDEA.


----------



## Maerala (Nov 27, 2013)

Reading _is_ hard when it's a chore.


----------



## Vaeny (Nov 27, 2013)

Holy shit looked through telegrams.

What kind of place is that? Everybody are like, mentally retarded.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Nov 27, 2013)

I like how everyone collectively decided to take the night off League.

l0l


----------



## Didi (Nov 27, 2013)

Sauna's are god tier. Especially if they cooldown room has a door to outside where there's snow. There's nothing quite as relaxing and pore-opening as cooling yourself down with snow after you've been in the sauna.

Source: going skiing once/twice per year.




Also, going in with anything more than a towel to sit on means you're either American or French (those guys are also really prudes to the max). Pick your poison.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Nov 27, 2013)

Cow support in S4 is fucking borked.


----------



## luminaeus (Nov 27, 2013)

Maerala said:


> Masquerade Eve is so fugly.  But it's a legacy skin for one of my favorite champions at 260 RP so, np.
> 
> Need Red Riding Annie 'cause one of my favorite stories, but scummy champion is scummy.
> 
> ...



Red Riding Annie's splash looks ridiculously dumb

that face

its like lollipoppy


----------



## Nim (Nov 27, 2013)

Phanalax said:


> Red Riding Annie's splash looks ridiculously dumb
> 
> that face
> 
> its like lollipoppy



Yep, I hope it gets a new splash art some day xD
It's so cute ingame though


----------



## luminaeus (Nov 27, 2013)

I hope shyvana gets a new splash art


----------



## luminaeus (Nov 27, 2013)

guys my youtube videos aren't playing. the video just stops at 0:00 seconds, black screen.

halp, youtube is life


----------



## αce (Nov 27, 2013)

> Holy shit looked through telegrams.
> 
> What kind of place is that? Everybody are like, mentally retarded.



this is why you lot aren't so bad


----------



## Guiness (Nov 27, 2013)

WOW DAT NARUTO CHAPTER

SUCH MIND TRICKS 

WHO DID NOT SEE THAT CUMMING. NOT LIKE ALL OF US FOR SURE. KISHI MASTER WRITER


*Spoiler*: __ 





kishi, mothafcking plz. like all of  us saw this ending so long ago. and it went the same, exact way like most of us predicted.


----------



## luminaeus (Nov 27, 2013)

naruto?

ending?


----------



## Chausie (Nov 27, 2013)

boring chap, no sasuke


----------



## Seraphoenix (Nov 27, 2013)

Not even Madara can save that manga anymore.

inb4 The Sauce beats him


----------



## luminaeus (Nov 27, 2013)

Chausie said:


> boring chap, no sasuke





edit: I should get a sig..


----------



## αce (Nov 27, 2013)

except....he didnt use rinne tensei to bring everyone back and madara took over
did you not read the whole thing?


----------



## Guiness (Nov 27, 2013)

αce said:


> except....he didnt use rinne tensei to bring everyone back and madara took over
> did you not read the whole thing?



wat?

he WAS going to

he didn't get the chance

because Madara came in, as planned.

obito got itachi'd 

only thing is, it was so predictable that its disappointing.


----------



## αce (Nov 27, 2013)

it WAS predictable
that's why he had madara interrupt half way through
honestly, i don't think anyone saw madara using obito AGAIN for rinne tensei as a possibility
most of us assumed he would just steal hashirama's sage mode and then fuck bitches up


----------



## Guiness (Nov 27, 2013)

αce said:


> it WAS predictable
> that's why he had madara interrupt half way through
> *honestly, i don't think anyone saw madara using obito AGAIN for rinne tensei as a possibility*
> most of us assumed he would just steal hashirama's sage mode and then fuck bitches up



madara expressly stated he still needed rinne tensei to bring him back to life. i think this was back when he first came back.

i had a thought that he would use either black or white zetsu to take control from obito after he became the rikudo sennin and then use it on himself, that way he is brought back to life and gain control of the bijuu at the same time.

not even madara can save this arc. only sasuke and itachi can restore my boner for this manga.


----------



## αce (Nov 27, 2013)

> madara expressly stated he still needed rinne tensei to bring him back to life. i think this was back when he first came back.



yes and then he tried with obito and failed and then he just smiled and said he had a trump card
thus none of us thought he'd come back to try again



> i had a thought that he would use either black or white zetsu to take  control from obito after he became the rikudo sennin and then use it on  himself.



He tried with white zetsu earlier and failed
and then he told hashirama he wanted his sage mode while telling him the god tree story




> not even madara can save this arc. only sasuke and itachi can restore my boner for this manga.



madara needs to kill someone major


----------



## Guiness (Nov 27, 2013)

αce said:


> *yes and then he tried with obito and failed and then he just smiled and said he had a trump card
> thus none of us thought he'd come back to try again
> 
> 
> ...



i don't remember any of the bolded. you sure? :\

i hope he kills Sakura.


----------



## αce (Nov 27, 2013)

yes
what manga are you reading


madara tried like 20 chapters ago to take over obito and then obito defied his control and became the jin
then he sat down infront of hashirama and said "...oh well" while smiling
then when obito started going ape shit on people, he said he had a trump card



then later on he ran in front of hashirama to stop him from interrupting obito's fight with naruto
then when the god tree came out he told hashirama that he would be the one to activate the moons eye plan and that he wanted hashirama's hermit abilities


too lazy to find scans
i remember all of this vividly





if madara gets sage mode, well shit
someone better die


----------



## Vaeny (Nov 27, 2013)

Why do people like Sasuke?

He and Naruto are just as bad.


----------



## Guiness (Nov 27, 2013)

Vae said:


> Why do people like Sasuke?
> 
> He and Naruto are just as bad.



he is this manga's goat


----------



## Sanger Zonvolt (Nov 27, 2013)

Maerala said:


> Need Red Riding Annie 'cause one of my favorite stories, but scummy champion is scummy.




Fiora is scummy.


----------



## Lord Genome (Nov 27, 2013)

Being the GOAT of naruto is like being the nicest smelling shit stain in a curtain dipped in shit


----------



## Sanger Zonvolt (Nov 27, 2013)

What's in this new patch?

Edit:

Oh wait it's just the snowdown skins.


----------



## Vaeny (Nov 27, 2013)

4N said:


> he is this manga's goat



negged      .


----------



## luminaeus (Nov 27, 2013)

I have to watch youtube on a proxy site because it doesn't work on the normal for me >_>

speaking of which

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DEMm3oCEJ2g[/youtube]


----------



## Chausie (Nov 27, 2013)

Lord Genome said:


> Being the GOAT of naruto is like being the nicest smelling shit stain in a curtain dipped in shit



but why would you dip a curtain in shit?


----------



## luminaeus (Nov 27, 2013)

Why not? I always dip my curtains in shit.

Don't you? It's what all the cool kids are doing.


----------



## Chausie (Nov 27, 2013)

ye?

what type of shit? your own? a cow pat? horse manure?

or maybe cat shit?

or is it just any shit, but with a preference to carnivore shit?


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Nov 27, 2013)

srsly tho s4 cow

it is op


----------



## Sanger Zonvolt (Nov 27, 2013)

Taric is so good now.


----------



## Morglay (Nov 27, 2013)

Phanalax said:


> Why not? I always dip my curtains in shit.
> 
> Don't you? It's what all the cool kids are doing.



Whats a curtain?


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Nov 27, 2013)

What the hell is going on here.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Nov 27, 2013)

Also in LoL related news I'm finally defeating the clamp

that is what happens when ur diamond 1 material in Plat 1


----------



## Vaeny (Nov 27, 2013)

WAD said:


> srsly tho s4 cow
> 
> it is op



Shut the fuck up WAD.

You're not Diamond 1 material either.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Nov 27, 2013)

maybe not my ADC but that's it

its barely above Vae tier :/


----------



## Vaeny (Nov 27, 2013)

You're Diamond 3 material at best.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Nov 27, 2013)

people say i was barely Plat 2 material and then i reached diamond 2

u saying I'm d3 at best means im possibly challenger worthy

wow

thx Vae


----------



## Vaeny (Nov 27, 2013)

Too bad you've been stuck in Plat 1 for over 3 months now cause you're garbage.


----------



## αce (Nov 27, 2013)

the correct response to someone calling you bad in regards to a video game is no response at all
because who cares


----------



## Chausie (Nov 27, 2013)

i like how vae is there saying abuse, whilst wad just responds with happiness and positivity


----------



## luminaeus (Nov 27, 2013)

Chausie said:


> ye?
> 
> what type of shit? your own? a cow pat? horse manure?
> 
> ...



Good question.

I typically prefer bird shit, but it's only a preference

anyway I just played a 5v5 all Katarina (even the enemy team)

fcking glorious


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Nov 27, 2013)

Vae said:


> Too bad you've been stuck in Plat 1 for over 3 months now cause you're garbage.



or

Because I've been away from League for most of the time I been here

but I will admit

I had been in a hard slump for when i have been here

but now i have become better than ever 



αce said:


> the correct response to someone calling you bad in regards to a video game is no response at all
> because who cares



but i enjoy using Yatas mirror on rustlujimmu no jutsu



Chausie said:


> i like how vae is there saying abuse, whilst wad just responds with happiness and positivity


----------



## luminaeus (Nov 27, 2013)

OMG YOUTUBE IS WORKING AGAAAIIN

my life is complete


----------



## Vaeny (Nov 27, 2013)

Or you're just shit WAD


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Nov 27, 2013)




----------



## Sanger Zonvolt (Nov 27, 2013)

I'm finding going early brut is better for Vi now than going right to golems mmm.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Nov 27, 2013)

early brutalizer is the best damage on any non-ADC phys damage dealer early game

also if u can get away with it u should do lizard on vi instead of brut or golem (like if u have a tanky top) because it leads to sick damages, great clear, and more monies (for a brut anyways)


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Nov 27, 2013)

unless ur lane vi

in which case carry on gooby


----------



## luminaeus (Nov 27, 2013)

I got a penta kill with Annie in an aram just now!!!1

I haven't gotten a penta in a very long time.. felt so good


----------



## Chausie (Nov 27, 2013)

so there's this older woman at kickboxing who does slower, but much harder, punches. 

as in, where i would usually do 10, she will do 5. hard ones. proper swing right round from the back full force ones. no form or tidiness about it, just full fecking power

it always seems like she aims for the wrist too, no matter how often i adjust where i hold the pads

feels like my hands are gonna fall off. need to remember to wrap them next week, or something at least.


----------



## Chausie (Nov 27, 2013)

Phanalax said:


> I got a penta kill with Annie in an aram just now!!!1
> 
> I haven't gotten a penta in a very long time.. felt so good



gz dude!

i've not had a penta yet. countless quadras though, and a delayed penta i suppose, in an aram on karma


----------



## OS (Nov 27, 2013)

Oh and, the 90's


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Nov 27, 2013)

Does anyone read the mango 'Teppu'?

Pretty sweet female MMA manga

I think

It's slice of life?


----------



## OS (Nov 27, 2013)

I've considered it but i heard it was on haitus which is usually a turn off.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Nov 27, 2013)

it is back tho

only reason I heard of it


----------



## OS (Nov 27, 2013)

Is it worth the read?


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Nov 27, 2013)

I think it's good, nothing amazing but definitely interesting


----------



## Sansa (Nov 27, 2013)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=geFF4ewRzRo[/youtube]


----------



## Guiness (Nov 27, 2013)

saint just said shiptur is better bjergsen on stream

saint master troll


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Nov 27, 2013)

this is the best personality test ive ever taken


----------



## Darth (Nov 27, 2013)

WAD said:


> this is the best personality test ive ever taken



imo it was pretty shitty.


----------



## Guiness (Nov 27, 2013)

Hmm on Existing Situation and Restrained Characteristics, thats accurate as hell. Like right on fcking point 

As for eerything else, a bit here and there feels true but wrong for the most part in other areas.


----------



## Didi (Nov 27, 2013)

WAD said:


> this is the best personality test ive ever taken



literally everything it said about me was wrong 


I agree yours is scarily accurate tho (as far as I know you)


----------



## Didi (Nov 27, 2013)

Then again, I'm not really a visual thinker so I had a hard time choosing, didn't really feel anything, was just trying to feel and attribute feelings to the colours cuz it told me to


----------



## Guiness (Nov 27, 2013)

are they buffing the jungle creeps but granting less gold upon killing them? 

i swear, for a company that oftens talks about not wanting to create a standard meta, they keep forcing people to resort to certain champ picks out of the blue changes like these.


----------



## Infamy (Nov 27, 2013)

Jiyeon said:


> [youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=geFF4ewRzRo[/youtube]



I laughed so hard


----------



## Didi (Nov 27, 2013)

4N said:


> are they buffing the jungle creeps but granting less gold upon killing them?
> 
> i swear, for a company that oftens talks about not wanting to create a standard meta, they keep forcing people to resort to certain champ picks out of the blue changes like these.



lol kyle, why do you always read the pbe notes wrong 

it literally says 'here's yesterday's changes, today's just the values reverted'

aka, damage still buffed on pbe, gold was buffed along with it at first but is now back to as it is on live



Also, it's just pbe. A lot / most of the pbe changes don't make it to live. Don't forget, it's there to test. If this turns out too harsh, it'll be reverted before it gets to live.


----------



## Chausie (Nov 27, 2013)

4N said:


> are they buffing the jungle creeps but granting less gold upon killing them?
> 
> i swear, for a company that oftens talks about not wanting to create a standard meta, they keep forcing people to resort to certain champ picks out of the blue changes like these.



just the pbe in preseason dude

will all be fine in the end!


----------



## Guiness (Nov 27, 2013)

Didi said:


> lol kyle, why do you always read the pbe notes wrong
> 
> it literally says 'here's yesterday's changes, today's just the values reverted'
> 
> ...



daaaamn

im going blind. 

need to stop fapping.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Nov 27, 2013)

Also pretty damn sure Olaf is the god of top lane
Like you can't fucking beat that sustain, can't itemize against him, and he pretty much can build whatever he wants to win lane because his base abilities are mad dumb, and can Max or skill them in any given order

Typical build: BotrK/Randuins/Mallet/SV/Ghostblade

Does more damage all around including E before rework.


----------



## Guiness (Nov 27, 2013)

sometimes i wish i hadn't ever read Toriko

that way i can read it for the first time right now

and fully enjoy the tastiness and awesomeness that shima's work.


----------



## Darth (Nov 27, 2013)

WAD said:


> Also pretty damn sure Olaf is the god of top lane
> Like you can't fucking beat that sustain, can't itemize against him, and he pretty much can build whatever he wants to win lane because his base abilities are mad dumb, and can Max or skill them in any given order
> 
> Typical build: BotrK/Randuins/Mallet/SV/Ghostblade
> ...



But can he beat Nasus?


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Nov 27, 2013)

He babyshakes Nasus


----------



## Darth (Nov 27, 2013)

No one babyshakes Nasus.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Nov 27, 2013)

I once thought like you.
Then I realized why OGN bans Olaf.
The donger too. :/


----------



## Infamy (Nov 27, 2013)

Olaf is actually pretty good against Nasus, 1v1 scenario Nasus would go like 0-10.


----------



## Seraphoenix (Nov 27, 2013)

In Ogn Olaf jungles mostly though. Toplane is a Shen,Renekton and Shyvanna snoozefest.


----------



## Guiness (Nov 27, 2013)

forgot to post this here

so today i played some ultimate football. was like my 3rd time playing american football in my life

so within the first minute, i intercept a pass. pretty good i thought to myself and i wanted to make sure we keep a fast pace so i threw the ball as soon as i could after i found someone free but i threw too far to their right when they were going left (they were in motion) but it missed them. bad pass on my part.

then i got sent off after that one misplay. 

i come back on within the final 4 minutes. didn't intercept any passes this time but i did a touchdown pass.  high arch that son of a bitch to our captain. we got crushed 21-5 but my play so damn clutch that it didn't matter. i was excited as a motherfcker 

was a good game imo  but most of all it was pretty fun, even though i only played 5 minutes 

american football ain't too bad.

but actual football (soccer) will always be better.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Nov 27, 2013)

Kyle u already been outed as a troll

don't go Wesley on us


----------



## Vaeny (Nov 27, 2013)

An American who admits football > American football.

How smart you are, Kyle.

Sometimes.

About non-League related things.


----------



## Chausie (Nov 27, 2013)

like saunas


----------



## Guiness (Nov 27, 2013)

WAD said:


> Kyle u already been outed as a troll
> 
> don't go Wesley on us



wad pls

american football can never be better than actual football

come at me bro



Vae said:


> An American who admits football > American football.
> 
> How smart you are, Kyle.
> 
> ...



sadly it appears LoL is the only thing that matters in your life if you constantly judge a person's intelligence off their opinion about a game. i don't judge tho


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Nov 27, 2013)

See?

OGN-tier trolling


----------



## Vaeny (Nov 27, 2013)

League is the only thing you and me have in common.

What else will I base your intelligence off?


----------



## Guiness (Nov 27, 2013)

WAD said:


> See?
> 
> OGN-tier trolling



like for starters

why is it called football when you use your hands to make all the plays. to catch, to throw, to direct etc.?????

america y u so backwards

at least actual football is... well, football  cuz you know, we use our feet 

i dnt troll wad. i only give da facts


----------



## Guiness (Nov 27, 2013)

Vae said:


> League is the only thing you and me have in common.
> 
> What else will I base your intelligence off?



you can be surprisingly straight-forward at times.

fair enough 

but i'd like to think that this is more than just a thread to talk about league. to me, this thread is like the battledome convo thread where we can just talk about anything.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Nov 27, 2013)

ur trolling anyways but because the ball is a foot long

and in fact kicking is extremely instrumental to the game


----------



## Vaeny (Nov 27, 2013)

Then people ask why Americans call football soccer, when it was the english who first used the term if I remember correctly.


----------



## Darth (Nov 27, 2013)

vae your sleep schedule is so fucked up.


----------



## Vaeny (Nov 27, 2013)

It's fine.

IT'S 100% FINE.


----------



## OS (Nov 27, 2013)

have a losing streak now. Terrible players in game are terrible.


----------



## Guiness (Nov 27, 2013)

WAD said:


> ur trolling anyways but because the ball is a foot long
> 
> and in fact kicking is extremely instrumental to the game



thats just dumb. 



Vae said:


> Then people ask why Americans call football soccer, when it was the english who first used the term if I remember correctly.



you are correct. the british used the term to describe a sport that was supposedly only played by the rich or something along those lines. don't remember the exact wording but thats more or less the story. iirc as well, the term soccer actually stood as an acronym for somewthing. i may be wrong.


----------



## Darth (Nov 27, 2013)

Vae said:


> It's fine.
> 
> IT'S 100% FINE.


You trying to convince me or yourself?


Original Sin said:


> have a losing streak now. Terrible players in game are terrible.



You shouldn't talk about yourself that way imo. 

have some self confidence and get better at the game you weaboo.


----------



## Guiness (Nov 27, 2013)

oooh

WCG is starting already. sad NA has no representitive but its w/e. hope we still get good games.


----------



## Seraphoenix (Nov 28, 2013)

Chausie said:


> so there's this older woman at kickboxing who does slower, but much harder, punches.
> 
> as in, where i would usually do 10, she will do 5. hard ones. proper swing right round from the back full force ones. no form or tidiness about it, just full fecking power
> 
> ...



The woman sounds like a bitch. You have 2 options imo:
1. move your hand forward at the last second to mitigate the power
2.twist your hand to deflect the blow at the last second

The former might break her wrist though, which seems to be her intention with you.

wrapping isn't a good idea if you ever want to use those skills for self-defence. From personal experience and reading about boxers, who when they get into a street fight, break their wrist on the first punch because of a weak wrist. Its better to just strengthen it by doing deadlifts or a farmers walk.

You should take her to the cleaners in sparring though.


----------



## Nim (Nov 28, 2013)

That sounds so negative wow


----------



## SinRaven (Nov 28, 2013)

Nim♥ said:


> That sounds so negative wow



I did it too. 



It's so accurate.


----------



## VoDe (Nov 28, 2013)

Vae said:


> An American who admits football > American football.



I think you mean Football > Handegg


----------



## Guiness (Nov 28, 2013)

VoDe said:


> I think you mean Football > Handegg



this guy can be my president 

but dafuq

do u even league bro? never seen you in the threads before


----------



## VoDe (Nov 28, 2013)

4N said:


> do u even league bro? never seen you in the threads before



Just recently started to play with DoAsIDo name


----------



## Darth (Nov 28, 2013)

VoDe is best Jungle Panth EUW


----------



## Vaeny (Nov 28, 2013)

He's terrible and should die.

True story.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Nov 28, 2013)

Hello Hearties
And jesus Vae did another cat die or something?
Been saltier than a jar of pickles


----------



## Darth (Nov 28, 2013)

omg Mille is viewing the thread!


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Nov 28, 2013)

That said time for sleep.
When I play League today I am going ham in every game in honor of Thanksgiving


----------



## Gogeta (Nov 28, 2013)

AP Poppy is OP son
REMEMBER 6 ITEM POPPY? Thatshit was crazy
Miss everything one Q kills people
POPPY ALISTAR BOT PLS


----------



## Vaeny (Nov 28, 2013)

Poopy Alistar Bot?

Alistar Bot shits himself?


----------



## Morglay (Nov 28, 2013)

Nim♥ said:


> That sounds so negative wow



The fuck, people actually do these things?

Edit: I am going to attempt many combinations until I get a result I desire.

Edit 2: After attempt 6 this is the most positive one I got


----------



## VoDe (Nov 28, 2013)

Vae said:


> He's terrible and should die.
> 
> True story.



hey stop hating


----------



## Vaeny (Nov 28, 2013)

I do what I want, NODE.


----------



## SinRaven (Nov 28, 2013)

Darth said:


> omg Mille is viewing the thread!



Get your dirty hands off Mille, she's VoDe's.


----------



## Gogeta (Nov 28, 2013)

ArPen Graves is crazy on ARAM

Those squishies like ADC's and early on Mages too wont get any armor so you basically do true damage to them
Q Ult massive AOE damage. Problem is the lack of BT


----------



## Morglay (Nov 28, 2013)

Lost to Jarvs as Fiddles just now... The shame is too much, I must restore my honour via vile Japanese belly cutting I have forgotten the name of. Sepuku?


----------



## Chausie (Nov 28, 2013)

Seraphoenix said:


> The woman sounds like a bitch. You have 2 options imo:
> 1. move your hand forward at the last second to mitigate the power
> 2.twist your hand to deflect the blow at the last second
> 
> ...



idk, i don't think it's malicious, i think she just thinks that is how she is supposed to be doing it? maybe i ought to talk to the trainer about it.

i'll stick with not wrapping though. thank you for the advice! hopefully she doesn't mean to be doing it.

though i know my mother used to go to school with her. maybe my mother was awful to her and she's taking it out on me

and we don't do sparring in the class i'm in, it's the lower one. maybe when i get moved up to the higher ones!


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Nov 28, 2013)

J4 will actually dunk Fiddle pretty easily with his crazy early burst. Pre-6 he can just do most of your HP in his combo then ignite/kill you through drain, 6+ he just ults on your face and if you drain he then combos you


----------



## Seraphoenix (Nov 28, 2013)

Chausie said:


> idk, i don't think it's malicious, i think she just thinks that is how she is supposed to be doing it? maybe i ought to talk to the trainer about it.
> 
> i'll stick with not wrapping though. thank you for the advice! hopefully she doesn't mean to be doing it.
> 
> ...



o ok that makes sense but she should use a punching bag to go all out. maybe ask her to perfect her technique before trying to be Iron Mike?

np glad I could help somewhat. I wish someone had given me that wrappping advice earlier.

sparring is honestly the best part of those type of classes, #mindgames. Hope you do it soon.


----------



## VoDe (Nov 28, 2013)

i need more champs

17 champs in ranked is eh lol


----------



## Magic (Nov 28, 2013)

Oh Hey its Vode!

Still hustling in tf2?


----------



## VoDe (Nov 28, 2013)

nah, havent for a while

got bored to it


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Nov 28, 2013)

Yo VoDebro, you mostly jangle, rite?


----------



## Magic (Nov 28, 2013)

VoDe said:


> nah, havent for a while
> 
> got bored to it



That's _unusual. _


----------



## Darth (Nov 28, 2013)

Happy Thanksgiving you plebians.


----------



## VoDe (Nov 28, 2013)

WAD said:


> Yo VoDebro, you mostly jangle, rite?



yeah with Vi, and sometimes Pantheon

looking some new jungle champs atm


----------



## OS (Nov 28, 2013)

you know whats really retarded about this patch. Teemos mushrooms can't be countered by oracles and only by visible wards.


----------



## Darth (Nov 28, 2013)

Original Sin said:


> you know whats really retarded about this patch. Teemos mushrooms can't be countered by oracles and only by visible wards.



there's that trinket that reveals stealth too.


----------



## Chausie (Nov 28, 2013)

get the trinket that reveals stealth. after you upgrade it, you get a mini oracles for a short time, so you can clear an area of shrooms.


----------



## OS (Nov 28, 2013)

Oh so cool. A trinket that

>covers one area
>has like a 2 min cd
>3 second reveal.


----------



## Guiness (Nov 28, 2013)

Original Sin said:


> you know whats really retarded about this patch. Teemos mushrooms can't be countered by oracles and only by visible wards.



stop playing the game like its season 3.

and use your trinkets bro. they are extremely handy. like 90% of the teemo players shroom in the most obvious places. 

and even then you aren't going to meet the rly good teemo players at our elo/mmr. hell, its not like he is that much of a common pick.


----------



## Darth (Nov 28, 2013)

Original Sin said:


> Oh so cool. A trinket that
> 
> >covers one area
> >has like a 2 min cd
> >3 second reveal.





			
				Oracle's Lens said:
			
		

> Reveals and disables nearby invisible traps, devices, and wards for 6 seconds in a medium radius and grants detection of nearby invisible units for 10 seconds (90 second cooldown.)



Clearly, you're misinformed.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Nov 28, 2013)

Or you know. Ban teemo.


----------



## OS (Nov 28, 2013)

An oracles is much better.


----------



## Guiness (Nov 28, 2013)

Demonic Shaman said:


> Or you know. Ban teemo.



i sometimes ban the scumbag. a pretty legit ban imo.



Original Sin said:


> An oracles is much better.



true that but its gone now so deal with it.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Nov 28, 2013)

VoDe said:


> yeah with Vi, and sometimes Pantheon
> 
> looking some new jungle champs atm



Recommend:
Evelynn
Shyvana
J4
Volibear
Master Yi
Udyr
Makkah
Nocturne
Rammus

Don't pick Elise she is trash.

Need any tips just holler



Original Sin said:


> you know whats really retarded about this patch. Teemos mushrooms can't be countered by oracles and only by visible
> wards.



He is the most buffed champ in S4 lol



Demonic Shaman said:


> Or you know. Ban teemo.



Never underestimate the power of the Scout's code.


----------



## Chausie (Nov 28, 2013)

regarding teemo, most teemos shroom inside bushes. try avoid them, and use vision ward/trinkets in ones you can't avoid.

a massive thing people do on aram is never buy the sweeper item and always run to stand in a bush when the enemy team has a teemo. it's actually kinda funny to watch people do it over and over again


----------



## Darth (Nov 28, 2013)

wtf VoDe don't listen to WAD he's a trash jungler anyway. 

Elise is awesome.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Nov 28, 2013)

I need to practice more top laners. But I'm having too much fun as support.

Can confirm trinity of supports is Annie, Taric, Fid atm.


----------



## VoDe (Nov 28, 2013)

WAD said:


> Recommend:
> Evelynn
> Shyvana
> J4
> ...



I use Master Yi sometimes, but i was thinking more like Kha'Zix or Hecarim


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Nov 28, 2013)

Elise barely top 15


----------



## Chausie (Nov 28, 2013)

hecarim is fun! so is sejuani.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Nov 28, 2013)

Yeah. Forgot Hecarim. Good stuff.

Khazix is risky and requires excellent mind game superiority to counter the other Junglers movements, don't think ur quite ready for that


----------



## VoDe (Nov 28, 2013)

yeah but i could use Kha'zix at top/mid

bottom too if i want to do a kill lane


----------



## Bioness (Nov 28, 2013)

WAD said:


> Elise barely top 15



Oh no you di'in't.


----------



## Guiness (Nov 28, 2013)

elise is top tier jungler. dnt listen to wad


----------



## Magic (Nov 28, 2013)

WAD said:


> Yeah. Forgot Hecarim. Good stuff.
> 
> Khazix is risky and requires excellent mind game superiority to counter the other Junglers movements, don't think ur quite ready for that



say what????

Shouldn't he be trying to predict what the other jungler is doing anyways. :ho


----------



## αce (Nov 28, 2013)

k
be back in 24 hours


----------



## Magic (Nov 28, 2013)

[youtube]DqwKVREOrZo[/youtube]


----------



## Guiness (Nov 28, 2013)

i feel as if ace is really happy right now


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Nov 28, 2013)

Elise is trash now. She's like the least viable of all the viable junglers.


----------



## Guiness (Nov 28, 2013)

she isn't op anymore

but she is still a good pick.

she might boast a %46 win rate in ranked but thats because people who only want to play the fotm champs won't take the time to actually gety good with her. thats why the actual elise mains have a decent win rate with her. its pretty much the same thing as with lee sin: both champs aren't freelo; you have to get good with them first.


----------



## Magic (Nov 28, 2013)

She has six fucking skills, she will always be broken.


----------



## Guiness (Nov 28, 2013)

RemChu said:


> She has six fucking skills, she will always be broken.



so does lee sin.

so does jayce.

are they broken? i think not.

rem pls.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Nov 28, 2013)

[youtube]MEpK2I0UUtA[/youtube]


----------



## Guiness (Nov 28, 2013)

Demonic Shaman said:


> [youtube]MEpK2I0UUtA[/youtube]



this right here tho...

thats BROKEN


----------



## Darth (Nov 28, 2013)

4N said:


> so does lee sin.
> 
> so does jayce.
> 
> ...



both of them were hilariously broken before they were nerfed to the ground. 

And in upper elo Lee Sin mains are terrifying. People in general have given up on Jayce though. 

Rem has a point, champs with six skills are lolbroken. And technically Lee has 7 skills if you really want to count the individual aspects of his Q/W/E. But if we did that then Riven would would also have 7 skills lol. And she's as broken as it gets. 


tdlr; more skills = more op


----------



## Guiness (Nov 28, 2013)

Darth said:


> both of them were hilariously broken before they were nerfed to the ground.
> 
> And in upper elo Lee Sin mains are terrifying. People in general have given up on Jayce though.
> 
> ...



and elise was nerfed too.

more skills allow more options for more plays, but that doesn't automatically make them op. you can't use all those skills at once and expect a pentakill. thats why most lee sins suck because instead of actually trying to AA in between skills, they go Q>Q>E>E>W>R but by time they try to E, they are out of energy because they are just bad at the champ. 
when champs have skillcaps that need to be fulfilled, i feel that balances out the overpowered aspect to them.

elise especially. her stun is hard to hit (meteos makes it look easy tho) you need to understand her rappel range so if you try to chase/gank you aren't suspended in mid-air forever(i had that issue when i first started playing her and still do from time to time) etc. its for reasons like those that i feel elise is so rewarding to play when you improve those sort of aspects of her playstyle because she isn't cheap like other champs *cough* nasus*

though to be fair, in order to play dog well you need to be able to know how  to cs. (or else you would never be able to abuse his Q)

but i'd consider nasus, riven, evelynn etc cheaper and more op picks than the likes of elise and lee sin any day.


----------



## Darth (Nov 28, 2013)

4N said:


> and elise was nerfed too.
> 
> more skills allow more options for more plays, but that doesn't automatically make them op. you can't use all those skills at once and expect a pentakill. thats why most lee sins suck because instead of actually trying to AA in between skills, they go Q>Q>E>E>W>R but by time they try to E, they are out of energy because they are just bad at the champ.
> when champs have skillcaps that need to be fulfilled, i feel that balances out the overpowered aspect to them.



elise wasn't nerfed nearly as hard. She's by far the best off of the multi-skill champs. 

And Kyle IDGAF about Bronze/Silver/Gold players at this point. If you suck mechanically and don't understand the limits and strengths of your champion, then you're not qualified as a player to be used as data in a comparison. Sure, Riven players in Bronze can be garbage but does that mean Riven isn't strong? What about Nasus? The argument doesn't apply and is completely irrelevant here. 

So once you hit a point where the skillcap is high enough that champions are compared by analyzing their strengths above player skill, that is when a champion is considered OP. 

tldr; always ban Vayne.


----------



## Chausie (Nov 28, 2013)

getting extra gold in ranked as support now makes the game so much more fun and less stressful

love the changes so far this season. just need to keep reminding people to place their wards and that it is still possible to buy them!


----------



## αce (Nov 28, 2013)

high elo lee sin is terrifying
as is a high elo elise



iirc every top tier korean challenger jungler has mastered elise and lee and will fuck your shit up


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Nov 28, 2013)

96 LP. THE PROMO SERIES COMETH.

...but tomorrow. Turkeys OP. Had enough ham today.


----------



## Magic (Nov 28, 2013)

4N said:


> so does lee sin.
> 
> so does jayce.
> 
> ...



My other characters have 4, yes.


----------



## Guiness (Nov 28, 2013)

Darth said:


> elise wasn't nerfed nearly as hard. She's by far the best off of the multi-skill champs.
> 
> And Kyle IDGAF about Bronze/Silver/Gold players at this point. If you suck mechanically and don't understand the limits and strengths of your champion, then you're not qualified as a player to be used as data in a comparison. Sure, Riven players in Bronze can be garbage but does that mean Riven isn't strong? What about Nasus? The argument doesn't apply and is completely irrelevant here.
> 
> ...



i've seen players in high elo off streams fail equally as hard at champions they don't understand just as hard as players across lower elo so how about you get off your high horse and you think before you such spout non-sense? i agree with your perspective that data should be considered only at the highest level where the strengths and weaknesses of a champ can be exploited at its fullest but to completely ignore how that champ is played across all elos is really dumb because how else are you going to figure out how to balance the champ so that ALL players can enjoy playing the champ still? smh 

and the thing is, unless if you are diamond 1, you are much closer to lower elo than you are to the very highest. high diamond 1 players reiterate this ALL the time on stream, especially Trick so how about you take your IDGAF attitude about what other players have to say elsewhere. you need to be able respect ALL players opinions. if they are wrong, reason with them and explain why you think so but take your conceit elsewhere. you can be just as bad as vae sometimes, i swear. sigh.

yours sincerely, a very bad silver player. 

and happy thanksgiving.  and i mean it by the way.. have a good day but just know i will always tell you straight up what i think so don't thgink im trying to be cheeky.


----------



## Sansa (Nov 28, 2013)

I just realised there is a high elo player with my name


----------



## Guiness (Nov 28, 2013)

anyway, its agood day today, i can't allow myself to be riled up by the arrogance of mere low plat players. 

how is it that i don't have to suffer such rudeness from terry and his friends and some of them are better than the lot of you is beyond me.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Nov 28, 2013)

because correlation does not equal causation


----------



## Darth (Nov 28, 2013)

4N said:


> i've seen players in high elo off streams fail equally as hard at champions they don't understand just as hard as players across lower elo so how about you get off your high horse and you think before you such spout non-sense?



Just as hard? Players in high elo know what to do when they fall behind. They know how to play, build, and come back. Lower elo's do not know how to do this and if it sounds like I'm putting myself on a pedestal than so be it. I've seen mechanical play at all levels in the game and I'm well aware of the differences between Silver and Plat. Nonsense? Bah, get rekt by a Diamond 3 Vayne main with 600 games on Vayne and tell me I'm speaking nonsense. I'm neither trying to insult you, or lower elo, i'm just being straight up. Would you rather I lied to your face and said that data from Silver matters? 



4N said:


> i agree with your perspective that data should be considered only at the highest level where the strengths and weaknesses of a champ can be exploited at its fullest but to completely ignore how that champ is played across all elos is really dumb because how else are you going to figure out how to balance the champ so that ALL players can enjoy playing the champ still? smh



wtf why would we care about how a champ is played across all elos? That was never under discussion and it does not matter. Quit bringing up irrelevant points for no reason Kyle. Lee Sin may be a high skillcap champion but that doesn't stop low skill players in Bronze and Silver from carrying with him from time to time. Riot obviously knows how to balance it's champions, but when looking at a champion like Riven or Elise, do you honestly think they're going to take data from low elo where there is comparatively little to no percentage of players that can do what Diamond players can do with the same champ? Of course not, they're going to see what the champion is optimally capable of before further re-balancing, not settling for random Silver plays. smh. 



4N said:


> and the thing is, unless if you are diamond 1, you are much closer to lower elo than you are to the very highest. high diamond 1 players reiterate this ALL the time on stream, especially Trick so how about you take your IDGAF attitude about what other players have to say elsewhere. you need to be able respect ALL players opinions. if they are wrong, reason with them and explain why you think so but take your conceit elsewhere. you can be just as bad as vae sometimes, i swear. sigh.



Now THIS is nonsense. Players in mid-high platinum can most definitely compete in Diamond level games. They're significantly closer to that skill level than say, a Silver 3. And I don't know about streamers claiming the opposite ALL THE TIME but i'm calling BS because I watch streams every day and I've never heard this bullshit. I do respect every player's opinion, unlike yourself when you casually dismissed Remchu's claim earlier, and if I sound conceited to you then you need to take that stick out of your ass and read my posts objectively. You can be just as bad as Vae sometimes, I swear. Sigh. 



4N said:


> yours sincerely, a very bad silver player.



Aaaand this completely invalidated the rest of your argument. You can't even take yourself seriously.


----------



## αce (Nov 28, 2013)

l0l
this convo


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Nov 28, 2013)

I don't know whats going on but leave me and my friends out of it.


----------



## Darth (Nov 28, 2013)

Demonic Shaman said:


> I don't know whats going on but leave me and my friends out of it.



I lol'd.


----------



## Gogeta (Nov 28, 2013)

Meh.
I am sad trash like Mundo and Rengar will rise up. Got carried so fucking hard.

It's what my D1 friend said. "It doesn't matter if i win or lose top. If bot lane wins, we win the game, if they don't, it won't matter how well i've done"

Yeah there are champs like Nasus or Shen but for every other fucking bruisers this is how it is. I've even seen Poppy mains have multiple losses with like 12-5 scores, in a row. Christ.

Yeah i lose some i win some.
But fucking hell. All previous games have pretty much been decided by our bot. It really stops mattering how well i do unless i am playing an OP broken shit who can 1 vs 4 (So far 1v2 with Darius has proven to not be enough). Meh. 
At this point i might as well just play Tryndamere and shove my team the middle finger, they can't be trusted in the slightest.


----------



## Darth (Nov 28, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> At this point i might as well just play Tryndamere and shove my team the middle finger, they can't be trusted in the slightest.



This is how Infamy rose to the top. 

Don't do it unless you want to be forever labelled as the scumbag of all scumbags.


----------



## Guiness (Nov 28, 2013)

Darth said:


> Just as hard? Players in high elo know what to do when they fall behind. They know how to play, build, and come back. Lower elo's do not know how to do this and if it sounds like I'm putting myself on a pedestal than so be it. I've seen mechanical play at all levels in the game and I'm well aware of the differences between Silver and Plat. Nonsense? Bah, get rekt by a Diamond 3 Vayne main with 600 games on Vayne and tell me I'm speaking nonsense. I'm neither trying to insult you, or lower elo, i'm just being straight up. Would you rather I lied to your face and said that data from Silver matters?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Damn im on my phone.

Ill I didnt dismiss rem's opinion. I also bought up champs that also have six skills but arent op to simply say having 6 skills isnt reason enough to say a champ is op. 

Stop making shit up. 

And you clearly dont watch tricks stream. On more than one occasion has he stated anything below diamond 1 is low elo. Voyboy said just earlier TODAY that the difference between low diamond 1 and high diamond 1 is vast. 

Not the point of the discussion but I would rather not have you acting like some top shot when you arent even close to the top yourself. :\


----------



## Gogeta (Nov 28, 2013)

You refuted all his points 4n and embarrassed him
You are the best <3



Darth said:


> This is how Infamy rose to the top.
> 
> Don't do it unless you want to be forever labelled as the scumbag of all scumbags.



Fuck man i dont know what to do
Nasus is freelo cause he is equal to 3 regular bruisers but at the same time that's why he is cheap
At this point ill just start playing ADC again. It's not worth it to play non-broken bruiser top lane. I can roam, i can get dragons, kills mid and even bot. Take enemy buffs. Doesn't matter for fucking shit if my bot feeds.

Just get on skype Hady


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Nov 28, 2013)

4N said:
			
		

> Elise aint op doe.



Ofc. She's trash /WAD


----------



## Darth (Nov 28, 2013)

4N said:


> And you clearly dont watch tricks stream. On more than one occasion has he stated anything below diamond 1 is low elo. Voyboy said just earlier TODAY that the difference between low diamond 1 and high diamond 1 is vast.
> 
> Not the point of the discussion but I would rather not have you acting like some top shot when you arent even close to the top yourself. :\



Did you just edit this in? rofl. 

I admit I don't watch Trick's stream other than his subwars. Maybe next time you should clarify that it was the opinion of ONE STREAMER instead of saying shit like "high diamond 1 players reiterate this ALL the time on stream". 

And I'm well aware that there is a large difference in skill between low and hi diamond 1. And LOL @ you thinking like I'm acting like a challenger player. There's a difference from thinking that I'm in the top 0.01% and acknowledging that that bottom 60% of the ladder isn't worth noticing. 

I'm perfectly fine with being considered Plat IV material. Even though my mmr is apparently around Plat II I really don't mind. Plat IV is a great checkpoint and I needed to get here eventually anyway. Is Plat IV anywhere near challenger? LOL NO. How you came to the conclusion that I thought I was the best is beyond me. But I will tell you that there is a significant difference between Plat IV and Silver III. Congrats on getting out of Bronze btw. Took you long enough.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Nov 28, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> Meh.
> I am sad trash like Mundo and Rengar will rise up. Got carried so fucking hard.
> 
> It's what my D1 friend said. "It doesn't matter if i win or lose top. If bot lane wins, we win the game, if they don't, it won't matter how well i've done"
> ...



Its just...top lanes should have extreme split push pressure or be really strong in teamfights.

Right now, that's Shyvana for me. Because she has both. Darius has neither (and cant even roam effectively).





Darth said:


> This is how Infamy rose to the top.
> 
> Don't do it unless you want to be forever labelled as the scumbag of all scumbags.



I lol'd

Also.

No turkey for me.

Forgot my family is Hispanic.

OP.


----------



## αce (Nov 28, 2013)

eyo
u kids
need to stahp


----------



## Chausie (Nov 28, 2013)

turkey ain't so great anyway


----------



## Darth (Nov 28, 2013)

WAD said:


> Also.
> 
> No turkey for me.
> 
> ...



wtf my family is Egyptian and we're having a Turkey and we are living in LEBANON. 

Your family is lame imo.


----------



## Infamy (Nov 28, 2013)

4N said:


> so does lee sin.
> 
> so does jayce.
> 
> ...



Lee is broken and has never not been broken since release
Elise is really good still


----------



## Chausie (Nov 28, 2013)

i say turkey isn't so great, i don't think i've ever actually eaten turkey


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Nov 28, 2013)

My family is Asian and even we got Turkey.

Nerf your family WAD


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Nov 28, 2013)

Us spics eat pork instead.

Some kinda Hispanic hipster thang.


----------



## Gogeta (Nov 28, 2013)

WAD said:


> Its just...top lanes should have extreme split push pressure or be really strong in teamfights.
> 
> Right now, that's Shyvana for me. Because she has both. Darius has neither (and cant even roam effectively).



I understand Darius isn't in a very good spot ATM
But if enemy ADC goes 16-3 even Nasus won't be able to do much. 

Look, even though Darius is a pretty bad roamer, i went mid like 3-4 times and got a kill every time but once. It wouldn't have made a difference at all if i was someone else, we still would've got the kills because the enemy was overextended etc.

All i am saying is that while there are better picks than Darius ATM
Most wouldn't make game changing impact in these situations either way.


Also we dont have Turkey either l0l


----------



## Chausie (Nov 28, 2013)

so i finally got that skyrim game everyone was on about 2 years ago.

i was told i should get mods for it to make it prettier. anyone got any suggestions?

if any of you play it, that is


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Nov 28, 2013)

Go Malphite, build DFG, and other AP shit. Ult the carry. And win.

[youtube]8ctOERxy9Vk[/youtube]


----------



## Nim (Nov 28, 2013)




----------



## Guiness (Nov 28, 2013)

Darth said:


> Did you just edit this in? rofl.
> 
> I admit I don't watch Trick's stream other than his subwars. Maybe next time you should clarify that it was the opinion of ONE STREAMER instead of saying shit like "high diamond 1 players reiterate this ALL the time on stream".
> 
> ...




At least I moved up league within a season. You were stuck in silver for all of season 2 iirc. 

But nah srsly, im slow at thos game. I just play normLs most of the time. Took me less than 20 games to get out of bronze afyer being placed there initially in february. Considering most people play over 200 games and are still stuck, I think I did well. 

If I jad more balls, I could have grind but not enough confidence to the point I even play AI games >_> ranked anxiety op


----------



## Magic (Nov 28, 2013)

Ugh the ranking system ....why the fuck does it always get used as some sort of caste system to shit on people when you disagree with their thoughts on a subject. 

Stop doing that.

>.>

I'm sure we have people outside of challenger who are knowledgeable in the game. Feels like every, EVERY argument anyone in here has, their rank/elo is brought in.


----------



## αce (Nov 28, 2013)

ai games do nothing


----------



## Darth (Nov 28, 2013)

4N said:


> At least I moved up league within a season. You were stuck in silver for all of season 2 iirc.
> 
> But nah srsly, im slow at thos game. I just play normLs most of the time. Took me less than 20 games to get out of bronze afyer being placed there initially in february. Considering most people play over 200 games and are still stuck, I think I did well.
> 
> If I jad more balls, I could have grind but not enough confidence to the point I even play AI games >_> ranked anxiety op



lol I didn't even start playing ranked in s2 until 3 months before the season ended. And I reached 1487 elo which is pretty damn good IMO. 

Man up and play more ranked. I don't really get the chance to play this game much anymore, but when I do I prefer to at least get a few ranked games in. I barely get to play ten games a week lol.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Nov 28, 2013)

Well yeah if bot gets superfed it's game over.
But if any lane gets superfed it's probably game over.

You really should work on picking up a new champ or two mah friend. Your best is near permananned, and your second bests are high-risk high reward (Rango) or simply too unviable (Darry).


----------



## Magic (Nov 28, 2013)

Chausie said:


> so i finally got that skyrim game everyone was on about 2 years ago.
> 
> i was told i should get mods for it to make it prettier. anyone got any suggestions?
> 
> if any of you play it, that is


[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BOJl3OgNlAA[/youtube]



so many good mods o.o


btw my current sig is from skyrim and an actual quest reward armor set ! :x

not gonna tell u what for though


----------



## Nim (Nov 28, 2013)

I'm in gold 3 and I don't understand anything about builds or anything else. So I don't even bother to discuss that things here xD


----------



## Magic (Nov 28, 2013)

You are good people, so no problemo.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Nov 28, 2013)

Its k. One of my friends built Botrk/Atmas/Stinger/Frozen mallet on Trynd just yesterday. And he's gold 2.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Nov 28, 2013)

If people have questions they should just ask me since I'm most knowledgable.

I just have biases at times.


----------



## Shozan (Nov 28, 2013)

RemChu said:


> btw my current sig is from skyrim and an actual quest reward armor set ! :x
> 
> not gonna tell u what for though




that was hard


----------



## Chausie (Nov 28, 2013)

RemChu said:


> [youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BOJl3OgNlAA[/youtube]
> 
> 
> 
> ...



thanks dude!

appreciated

and the armor in your sig is real pretty looking!


----------



## Gogeta (Nov 28, 2013)

At this point it might as well just blame myself.

I don't do many mistakes. Infact i am probably the one doing the least mistakes compared to the rest of my team.
But it appears i just dont know how to do anymore plays/calls.
I am taking turrets every time my laner is away due to death/jungle farming/roaming, unless i don't know where the enemy jungler is (and hasnt shown on the minimap for a while).

I take Dragon after we win a bot lane fight (or enemy bot is away and we can do it anyway). I roam mid and we take the turret if we get the kill and we arent at 0 hp somehow. I am doing everything that i consider logical and possible yet it's not enough. Maybe it's not the wrong thing to do but it's obviously not enough.



WAD said:


> Well yeah if bot gets superfed it's game over.
> But if any lane gets superfed it's probably game over.



True i guess. God damn it dude. Early game champs got nerfed across the fucking board. Even if yo get an early advantage you cant take advantage of it by pushing turrets cause of increased early armor on turrets. Meh, random rant.



> You really should work on picking up a new champ or two mah friend. Your best is near permananned, and your second bests are high-risk high reward (Rango) or simply too unviable (Darry).



You... are completely right actually. 
Can you help me pick a new one?

Discard Riven, Renekton, Irelia (Boring) and the rest of the obvious trash champs (Garen, GP l0l0l, Fiora etc.)

Wukong maybe? Hmph, Jax could work too... I've tried out Jarvan top and i've done well with him in ranked as well, but like Darius i feel like if bot/mid is fed i can't do much (You can trap 5 people in your Ult, but if your team is fucking weak and useless what then?). Utility tank suits him best (jungle). Cho Gath has always interested me as well. Ill try him out.

Might try Singed as he does kinda fit my split push style. Dunno. Mostly a toss up between Wukong, Singed and Cho Gath with maybe,just maybe Jax.
Thoughts? Opinions? Is AD Sion the answer?


----------



## Darth (Nov 28, 2013)

Just play Jax and Wukong. 

Singed and Cho are meh.

Although a lot of people lately seem to be under the opinion that Wukong is a better mid. 

Probably because I never see him top lane anymore.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Nov 28, 2013)

If you can snowball as Wukong, I would say him. He has one of the hardest laning phase but he scales really well into mid/late game. This goes to the same for Fiora but Fiora has no escape and mostly likely gets camped. 

If you just want to split push all day, Shyvana, Trynd, and Teemo (FK TEEMO). 

Oh and Vlad.


----------



## Shozan (Nov 28, 2013)

AD Poppy is the answer


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Nov 28, 2013)

Wukong is great. Very good playmaker, snowballs like a monster, extremely fun and rewarding to play, great roams and teamfights.

Vlad for split push pressure and late game teamfight juggernaut.

Olaf. Is. God. Wonder when the bans will catch on.

Malph still good too.


----------



## Guiness (Nov 28, 2013)

αce said:


> ai games do nothing



I play them for fun 



Darth said:


> lol I didn't even start playing ranked in s2 until 3 months before the season ended. And I reached 1487 elo which is pretty damn good IMO.
> 
> Man up and play more ranked. I don't really get the chance to play this game much anymore, but when I do I prefer to at least get a few ranked games in. I barely get to play ten games a week lol.



I get way too tense about ranked. Like on some occasuons I begin to pass air from sheer nervousness.  >_>

Normals aint much difference. I get frustrated if I dnt play well win or lose.

@gogeta: poppy is the champ you must main. Do it.


----------



## Gogeta (Nov 28, 2013)

Demonic Shaman said:


> If you can snowball as Wukong, I would say him. He has one of the hardest laning phase but he scales really well into mid/late game. This goes to the same for Fiora but Fiora has no escape and mostly likely gets camped.
> 
> If you just want to split push all day, Shyvana, Trynd, and Teemo (FK TEEMO).
> 
> Oh and Vlad.


Trynd is a scumbag i don't consider Shyvana nearly as good as everyone hypes her to be and Teemo is Teemo

Vlad sounds good too. Ill check out Wukong too.
Fiora sucks, before the ranked game i posted i had another ranked and i beat Fiora with AP Darius so....



Shozan said:


> AD Poppy is the answer



I've actually legit played that shit to Platinum 3. 



WAD said:


> Wukong is great. Very good playmaker, snowballs like a monster, extremely fun and rewarding to play, great roams and teamfights.
> 
> Vlad for split push pressure and late game teamfight juggernaut.
> 
> ...



Malph is boring, Olaf ill check out eventually. However how does Vlad actually split push. I realize his E is really good pushing tool but his actual turret pushing sucks. AKA Singed V2. Anything i am missing?

Ill definitely put Wukong on top of my list, then ^.^



4N said:


> @gogeta: poppy is the champ you must main. Do it.



Your attempt at humor amuses me


----------



## Guiness (Nov 28, 2013)

You said poppy was strong yourself. Im srs bro


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Nov 28, 2013)

Vlad is like Singed v2 but less tanky and way more damage.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Nov 28, 2013)

And Shyvana is pretty good, for sure. Definitely ban worthy. I've been spamming her when she's open and I am top or jungle.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Nov 28, 2013)

Vlad is super late game though. Singed does better mid game than Vlad.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Nov 28, 2013)

AD carry wise, Quinn is good top. Vayne too obviously. 

And I suspect Lucian would be great as well.


----------



## αce (Nov 28, 2013)

sunfire cape vlad+ghost+flash
split push all day
no one can stop you


----------



## Guiness (Nov 28, 2013)

αce said:


> sunfire cape vlad+ghost+flash
> split push all day
> no one can stop you



Da mothafcking best build ever.  ive witness it first hand.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Nov 28, 2013)

Still waiting to eat god damn it this is why Hispanics are the shittiest race they have no concept of time or respect for other's value of it fuck.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Nov 28, 2013)

At least there's perks to being black like a strengthened skeletal structure, increased melatonin, and enlarged sexual organs.

Being a hot-blooded Latino just makes you a raging ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".).


----------



## αce (Nov 28, 2013)

> increased melatonin



i think you mean melanin
giant benefit
no sunburn + highly _*highly*_ unlikely chance of developing skin cancer


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Nov 28, 2013)

yep 

IM SO HUNGRY IM USING THE WRONG WORDS


----------



## Guiness (Nov 28, 2013)

White people have larger dicks

True story


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Nov 28, 2013)

kyle u need to start maining trundle


----------



## Chausie (Nov 28, 2013)

WAD said:


> yep
> 
> IM SO HUNGRY IM USING THE WRONG WORDS



then go eat something, silly


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Nov 28, 2013)

*Spoiler*: _Long post_ 




 Playing this inhouse tournament thing which is majority for fun anyways. I set up a match with their team captain and we start losing early. But then we got back into the game once we got two kills off of their fed Eve and then we got some dragons. My lucian got fed as fuck and started carrying in teamfights.

But they said their jungler started dcing but they never told my team until the very end when they initiated a bad fight. They never paused and asked to restart either. So they were being pissy about it and I said "why can't you guys pause it?" And they never paused ._. .... So my team is like unsure what to do so we just kept playing. Then after we won, they were saying it was a 4 v 5 and that this match shouldn't count and we should redo it. My team gets annoyed that if they wanted to restart it, they should've paused in the middle of the game and asked to restart instead of playing until the very end.

It's up to me if I want to take the win or not. To be honest it was hard to tell because we got back in the game but at the same time, it was clear their jungler was dc'ing (but I always just backed off when he dc'd. None of my team atked him while he was clearly dcing) but they claimed he dc'd while he initiated and we just retaliated so it's stupidly hard to tell when he dc's at a bad time anyways -_- 

And like I said. They never paused. Soooo take the win or just redo?


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Nov 28, 2013)

Tell them to fuck off the sour loser punk ass bitchmade dickwaffles


----------



## Guiness (Nov 28, 2013)

WAD said:


> kyle u need to start maining trundle



Bullshit. 

White people dicks are pretty big. At least the ones ive Seen. No homo.

And terry redo the game. Crush them when they are at full strength so they dnt complain.


----------



## αce (Nov 28, 2013)

take the win


----------



## Darth (Nov 28, 2013)

Demonic Shaman said:


> *Spoiler*: _Long post_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



fuck those guys take the win.


----------



## Darth (Nov 28, 2013)

Tazmo said:


> This is a continuation thread, the old thread is *Here*
> 
> This is a continuation thread, the old thread is *Here*
> 
> Fix the fucking skins Tazmo you sorry excuse for afterbirth



lololol I just noticed this. 

This and the thread title not having part "x" in it anymore.


----------



## αce (Nov 28, 2013)




----------



## Darth (Nov 28, 2013)

doesn't do anything for me just stuck at a yellow screen.


----------



## αce (Nov 28, 2013)

should be a black bar at the bottom that loads the first time you go on the website


----------



## Guiness (Nov 28, 2013)

I cant see it on my phone but im assuming its that happy song?

Props to pharrel for dat creativity


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Nov 28, 2013)

props to god for creating Hispanic people

oh wait no

not props


fuck you


----------



## Guiness (Nov 28, 2013)

Doing a drinking game right now

Shits brutal xD


----------



## Chausie (Nov 28, 2013)

Demonic Shaman said:


> *Spoiler*: _Long post_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



take the win.

why should your team be punished for their inability to pause the game?

Especially if you told them to pause it if there's an issue like that.


----------



## OS (Nov 28, 2013)

What the fuck. Imagine the lyrics page.


----------



## Guiness (Nov 28, 2013)

That game was swthing else


----------



## Morglay (Nov 28, 2013)

This song is making me deeply unhappy, is this some sort of ritualized suicide pact I have just signed up for?


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Nov 28, 2013)

Just took the win. Tournament is too drama zzz


----------



## Maerala (Nov 28, 2013)

Just bought a legitimate mic. Let us now make ample use of Skype, friends.


----------



## Vaeny (Nov 29, 2013)

Merging my NA acc with my EUW acc.

Gonna lose my ranked stats and MMR, retain the rewards though.

Time for some fun in silver


----------



## OS (Nov 29, 2013)

So, someone said supp GP is good. And when I laughed and said no he said i was in bronze because i doubted it's greatness. It's fuckin horrible.  M-muh slows.


----------



## Vaeny (Nov 29, 2013)

GP support is great.


----------



## OS (Nov 29, 2013)

Explain. Because from experience and looking at his abilities, there seems to be much better supports.


----------



## Lord Genome (Nov 29, 2013)

Rip eg

Rise of velocity kue kue


----------



## Vaeny (Nov 29, 2013)

Original Sin said:


> Explain. Because from experience and looking at his abilities, there seems to be much better supports.



Because PARRRRRRRRRRRRRRLEY


----------



## OS (Nov 29, 2013)

You look at Mia Rose on her twitch stream and you would never guess she is the kind of person to get DP'd and have sex scenes with her sister.


----------



## Guiness (Nov 29, 2013)

holy crap

itachi gave sasuke yatas mirror and the sword of totsuka


----------



## OS (Nov 29, 2013)

Found this manga called Spirit Circle. If you like Lucifer and the Biscuit Hammer ( a must read ) then you should check this one out.


----------



## VoDe (Nov 29, 2013)

i cant stop laughing


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Nov 29, 2013)

Taric should be permabanned every fuckin game


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Nov 29, 2013)

Great Gogeta, now I get the bot lanes that give up 10 kills in 10 minutes.


----------



## Chaos (Nov 29, 2013)

I got Infernal Nasus and Special Weapon Zac from giving myself mystery gifts.

I am a happy man.


----------



## VoDe (Nov 29, 2013)

Bought 2 mystery skins

Battle Bunny Riven and Sultan Tryndamere

well could be worse


----------



## Guiness (Nov 29, 2013)

Just spent $200 in clothes and gifts for my gran and her spouse. Good night of shopping imo


----------



## Darth (Nov 29, 2013)

Vae said:


> Merging my NA acc with my EUW acc.
> 
> Gonna lose my ranked stats and MMR, retain the rewards though.
> 
> Time for some fun in silver


inb4 you get stuck in silver again. 


Chaos said:


> I got Infernal Nasus and Special Weapon Zac from giving myself mystery gifts.
> 
> I am a happy man.





VoDe said:


> Bought 2 mystery skins
> 
> Battle Bunny Riven and Sultan Tryndamere
> 
> well could be worse



Wow those are good hauls. Especially Infernal Nasus and Battle Bunny Riven!


----------



## Vaeny (Nov 29, 2013)

VoDe said:


> i cant stop laughing



TLW please.

I bought 3 Mystery gifts.

Battleborn Kayle, Reverse Annie and Jurassic Cho'Gath.


----------



## Vaeny (Nov 29, 2013)

Also, FT gives me more cancer every week, I'll die soon.

''Let me just carry away this guy who can blow the entire town up, end up in the explosion and somehow live''

Mashima


----------



## Guiness (Nov 29, 2013)

i find it surprising Happy can carry away someone that high and that fast without any struggle when previously he had massive trouble just carrying one person IIRC.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Nov 29, 2013)

was 1 game away from promo series

9 in a row lost

yeah fuck this game

and fuck these bot lanes



Vae said:


> Also, FT gives me more cancer every week, I'll die soon.
> 
> ''Let me just carry away this guy who can blow the entire town up, end up in the explosion and somehow live''
> 
> Mashima


----------



## VoDe (Nov 29, 2013)

Im stuck at Silver I and ~ 40 - 0 lp


----------



## SinRaven (Nov 29, 2013)

Vae said:


> Also, FT gives me more cancer every week, I'll die soon.
> 
> ''Let me just carry away this guy who can blow the entire town up, end up in the explosion and somehow live''
> 
> Mashima



I actually started to tear up, thinking Happy's sacrifice was for realzies. 

But, yeah. Happy turned into Heimerdinger and I laughed. Should've never expected anything to begin with.
Oh well.


----------



## Nim (Nov 29, 2013)

Thanks to mystery gifting I have all the Lulu Skins now XD


----------



## Darth (Nov 29, 2013)

WAD said:


> was 1 game away from promo series
> 
> 9 in a row lost
> 
> ...



wtf dawg learn how to take a fucking break when you're losing.


----------



## Gogeta (Nov 29, 2013)

WAD said:


> Great Gogeta, now I get the bot lanes that give up 10 kills in 10 minutes.



What did i do
This is happening to me too


I even discussed this with my D1 friend who has like 900 Darius games.
He agreed that unless you are some stupid shit like Nasus this is going to happen.

Get your ass on EUW and lets duo bot or something


----------



## VoDe (Nov 29, 2013)

welcome to Silver I


----------



## Infamy (Nov 29, 2013)

VoDe said:


> welcome to Silver I



happens everywhere


----------



## Chausie (Nov 29, 2013)

got fucking spectacular sivir from gifting myself

how useless. i should have just bought a different one myself.

oh ye, so i start playing skyrim last night, been wanting to play this game since it came out, so i'm all excited and shit

get to the first town, someone says i can take whatever i want from their house. so i do.

then i pick up a bow and some kid goes 'heeey!' then her mother starts hitting me! i'm like wtf, so i put it back down, and she's still hitting me. i run outside and she follows, hitting me, so i hit her back

then other people start hitting me! wtf. been wanting to play this for ages, and everyone hates me in it.


----------



## Gogeta (Nov 29, 2013)

I got IBlitz, some shitty Akali skin and Primal Udyr
God why


----------



## Maerala (Nov 29, 2013)

Professor Ryze, Sabertusk Sejuani, and Tango Twisted Fate.


----------



## Darth (Nov 29, 2013)

Big Bad Warwick, Battle Regalia Poppy, and Runeguard Volibear. 

Not bad I guess. Dunno why mystery gifts like giving me poppy skins lol.


----------



## VoDe (Nov 29, 2013)

oh yeah did one more and got Matador Alistar

not bad i guess... at least 975 skin


----------



## Darth (Nov 29, 2013)

If you guys are buying Legacy skins make sure you pay attention to the  for them. Alien Invader Heimerdinger goes on sale today.


----------



## VoDe (Nov 29, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wZ6on6PgdKA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Darth (Nov 29, 2013)

VoDe said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wZ6on6PgdKA[/YOUTUBE]



wtffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffff

this bitch is crazy. 

like, wtf. i don't even.

at like 2:30 the text scrolling on teh top of the screen says "You are a dirty ass slut with a huge vag. You look like a retarded Miley Cyrus. Your dad probably wishes he had pulled out..." dear god i don't even want to finish typing that out smh.


----------



## Darth (Nov 29, 2013)

"It's not Yellowcard, it's fucking Phil Collins you retard" 

HAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Darth (Nov 29, 2013)

Dear god VoDe why would you link us this shit. 

WHYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY


----------



## Vaeny (Nov 29, 2013)

I can't watch that video.

It makes me die inside.


----------



## VoDe (Nov 29, 2013)

cause i can


----------



## OS (Nov 29, 2013)

Chausie said:


> got fucking spectacular sivir from gifting myself
> 
> how useless. i should have just bought a different one myself.
> 
> ...


Young child. If the items text is in red that means you can't take it unless you do it stealthily.

BTW 4N you owe me a mystery gift skin you sunnova bitch.


----------



## Vaeny (Nov 29, 2013)

Lol this guy on reddit, talk about getting RP back


----------



## Morglay (Nov 29, 2013)

VoDe said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wZ6on6PgdKA[/YOUTUBE]



I have lived my life for this moment.


----------



## Sanger Zonvolt (Nov 29, 2013)

All those donations just cause her tits are huge.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Nov 29, 2013)

I only got Soul Reaper Draven.


----------



## Cronos (Nov 29, 2013)

new thread get


----------



## Vaeny (Nov 29, 2013)

No Cronos, I get new thread.


----------



## Cronos (Nov 29, 2013)

ok i will get new thread


----------



## Cronos (Nov 29, 2013)

wtf tazmo get in here


----------



## Tazmo (Nov 29, 2013)

This thread is now closed it has a continuation thread *Here*


----------

